# Las Fingerez Grow Journal - Various Strain Scrog



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome to my thread. 

Greetings to old friends and new readers.

Feel free to comment/post. Only good vibes though people please this is a fun thread, nothing to serious.

I'm starting a new thread coz i'm getting fed up of seeing UK Exodus when i havent got the strain lol.



My setup is as follows;

600hps air cooled for flowering, magnetic ballast at the mo but my digital will be coming soon 
250mh for main veg room with a 600mh bulb if i'm doing a long veg in the tent, like my next run.

I use a combination of nutes and there for ever changing at the mo untill i find something i'm 100% happy with. I'm currently in coco for this round and moving to bio-bizz compost for the next round.

I've got airpots and a dwc hydro system i'm thinking about using for my Lemon Haze in the next round.



My current ladies are 

1x K-Train (f) grown from seed (GHS) and herming and producing seeds lol.
1x Lemon Haze grown from clone, scrogged.
both just over 7 weeks 12.12

1x Blue Cheese from clone, my original strain i started with.
1x cheese cross, from clone, mop bucket princess 
1x Dog, from seed 2 weeks veg to get a sample of the goodness
all 3x about 2 weeks 12.12



Current Ladies















Lemon Haze 7weeks 12.12






K-Train 7weeks 12.12











Cheese's 2 weeks 12.12






Group shot 12.12 tent (7 weekers at back)



Future Ladies





Dogs on the left HB on the right, these will be the clones i'm using for my next round with a long veg, scrogged.






Little Las




My next round ladies will be 

1x Lemon Haze - possible dwc, scrogged
1x Dog - compost, scrogged
1x Headband - compost, scrogged
1x Timewarp x Romulan - compost, scrogged

and 1-2 auto-flowers to keep me going during my 6-7 week veg on the screens.

Take it easy,

Las Fingerez


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

lol im here with my cat on my lap looking at lil fingers with hunger lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2010)

there is actualy a mouse lose round my flat, one of my cats has been stalking the craks for days and i cought her with it in her mouth and thought it was dead and made her drop it and it promptly fucked off under the sofa lol. It aint been seen since so maybe the cat did some damage to it and ill find a dead mouse under the sofa in a week or so wen i lose my lighter lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

I am saying nothing....I hate mieces to pieces (well the ones that run around in Amsterdam shitting and pissing all over the place!!) Peanut butter and a trap my son! Otherwise the place will start to hum if it's dead somewhere!




mr west said:


> there is actualy a mouse lose round my flat, one of my cats has been stalking the craks for days and i cought her with it in her mouth and thought it was dead and made her drop it and it promptly fucked off under the sofa lol. It aint been seen since so maybe the cat did some damage to it and ill find a dead mouse under the sofa in a week or so wen i lose my lighter lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

hey big D glad 2 see u over here keeping an eye over ur litter 

yeah get that mouse westy dont want him stinkin up ur house 

hmmm a nice early evening sage...  puff puff pass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

subbed! in at the ground floor. gotta love it not even the first page without going off topic haha girls look spot on laz laddy


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey las, sub'd to mate. Just been checking out they Devils Harvest Seeds again and really liking the look of the SSD! Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm here To clutter up this thread and stretch it out with hundreds of post that relate to nothing..........


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Well looks like the gangs all here...Hell I'm in with the gang..Good Luck Las....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

Now the gangs all here Hem lol. Stumbled across your new journal baby, would love to watch a fellow growers op especially one that gets the kind of love yours is getting! It looks really nice cant wait to get to know your...strains 

Catch ya later, Highlander

+ rep and good karma


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry HC..LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 7, 2010)

wow my riu brothers thanks a lot for the interest today i had a nice warming smile whilst reading through the posts. nice to have my old regulars and some new ones all thrown together, i've seen some of you on other threads but not had much interaction. welcome guys and girls 

ps yeah donny u gotta love it going off topic within the 1st page  off topic, on topic we dont mind over here


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2010)

Meet the Gang....

[youtube]fAL9HG2p98g[/youtube]


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 8, 2010)

D that video just freaked me out because a lad just killed him self in the next town over and that was is name j. Perry


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 8, 2010)

Howdy, it's my thinking that being off is the way to go, so much so that being off topic is therefore morte akin to being on topic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2010)

wait what were we talking bout?!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2010)

Present for ya lassy,,, love to turn you on to it!

Been getting calls the last couple of weeks on pretty much a daily basis from an insurance companys' home inspector. Seems that its some sort of protocol with this new home owners policy that there has to be an inspection of houses with this new ins company. Ya right like I'm going to let a stranger go through my castle lol,,,noot to fookin likey. If they want to inspect my house they can do a walk around the outside of it if they want but thats it lol. 

So I come home yesterday and the dorky pushy ins inspector was just finishing a brief walkaround the house.....said the company told him if he cant get a hold of the home owner, that an exterior inspection would do. Told him,,,yes that's right and wished him a good day.

Well thats behind me now so thats good news, its been kind of a pain in the arse the last two weeks ta dodge his phone calls, Now if only I could do something about that other pain in my ass and most of you know who I'm talking bout,,,,my sociopathic girlfriend lol Need one like yours DST!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 8, 2010)

loving the randomness, keep it up lol. reminds me of my old thread already. 

back on a laptop, prefer riu on a laptop for some reason. got a 5 year old one gifted for sorting out a laptop for a friend. its had a glass of wine tipped over it but had a few years drying out. managed 2 get a charger for free from work, although i'm not there any more, just so happens we have this style laptop at work so can get replacement parts for it!






Timewarp x Romulan (f) poking her head through the soil.






Clones taken sunday eve






Prop lid on a tray with a heat mat underneath the tray. the heat mat only comes on once an hour or so otherwise it gets to hot in the dome

i did write out a longer message but hit the wrong button so had 2 start again. 

thanks for all ur support so far  Las

edit - HC what strain is that?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont you hate it when ya delete your post like that. May that be the worse thing that happens to you today baby !

Thats one of Subcools strains (Void) that I renamed Purple 10


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 8, 2010)

3 pages late lol but i'm here to see the show. You get that lemon to put on a dazzling display mate. I like growing the same strain for a while coz you can make mistakes and put em right next time so you know after 3 or 4 runs its gonna be as good as you can get it. I might start up again soon, if i do i'll start up my old journal. I've still got access to my old genes, Cheese, Psychosis and Livers plus one i ain't grown which is an 8 year old SK#1 cut that flowers in just under 7 weeks, i dunno if its really ready that quick but thats when he chops it and i've smoked it and its a winner, very similar to the usual SK#1's.
Soz mate, i'm rambling. This threads all about your plants and not ones might be growing lol
looking mint btw


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on the RomulanxTW, they seems to be slow starters, but get going eventually. I just repotted mine. Have a good one Fingerez!

DST


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 9, 2010)

You had the right Idea mate so i think I may start a new thread just for pictures. Mine is outdated and I need somewhere to drop the porn. I'm gonna have a go with my photography skills and if I can get my pictures looking a bit better then I'll defo get a thread up. Then again I am very lazy with shit like that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha ha was just watching the news about dif states with their pecentage of driving drunk and driving drugged. This little state made it into the top 2 for driving drugged lol. Well I guess, what do you expect from the home of the Phishheads. Hometown boys Trey and the guys started just down the road.

Have a good day las fingerez, time to go tend the gardens

Highlander


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 9, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Dont you hate it when ya delete your post like that. May that be the worse thing that happens to you today baby !
> 
> Thats one of Subcools strains (Void) that I renamed Purple 10


sweet bro thats some nice looking weed. yeah that was the worst thing that happened to me yesterday, life is good lmao



oscaroscar said:


> 3 pages late lol but i'm here to see the show. You get that lemon to put on a dazzling display mate. I like growing the same strain for a while coz you can make mistakes and put em right next time so you know after 3 or 4 runs its gonna be as good as you can get it. I might start up again soon, if i do i'll start up my old journal. I've still got access to my old genes, Cheese, Psychosis and Livers plus one i ain't grown which is an 8 year old SK#1 cut that flowers in just under 7 weeks, i dunno if its really ready that quick but thats when he chops it and i've smoked it and its a winner, very similar to the usual SK#1's.
> Soz mate, i'm rambling. This threads all about your plants and not ones might be growing lol
> looking mint btw


bro dont be silly u guys are welcome round these parts to waffle rubbish till the early hours any time you like  
my mate was talking about the psyco the other day may be able to get a cutting soon. i'm not a hater of the cheeses as i've got them uk crosses on the go but i prefer my haze, gonna give neviles a bash when i start my perpetual again after the next run. that can go for a few weeks so i'll probs just do the one scrogged. 



DST said:


> Congrats on the RomulanxTW, they seems to be slow starters, but get going eventually. I just repotted mine. Have a good one Fingerez!
> 
> DST


thanks bro, she has popped her head out of the ground when i got back this afternoon. she still had the seed casing on hopefully that should fall off soon. i'm taking it i should leave it, i think i asked u that before lol. hope ur good today bro?



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You had the right Idea mate so i think I may start a new thread just for pictures. Mine is outdated and I need somewhere to drop the porn. I'm gonna have a go with my photography skills and if I can get my pictures looking a bit better then I'll defo get a thread up. Then again I am very lazy with shit like that.


yeah all the pics where messed up and i deleted my album when i had my close call. i was a bit wary as my thread has quite a few "silent listeners" my views has gone up a fair amount on my old thread without even posting. the main thing is that the guys that do comment are here and i've already got some new additions so its all good 

been working with my mums partner again today, doing it tomorrow, sat and monday. get a few quid in for xmas while the works there


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey Las - I thought I'd sub in to your new sandbox, since you've been hanging out in mine.... Everything is looking great so far.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2010)

I just leave the husks on until they fall off if still connected when the heads pop through. I guess they are still feeding from the husk at that point.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> hey Las - I thought I'd sub in to your new sandbox, since you've been hanging out in mine.... Everything is looking great so far.


why thank you my lady  hahaha thanks for stopping by mate



DST said:


> I just leave the husks on until they fall off if still connected when the heads pop through. I guess they are still feeding from the husk at that point.


hmmmm still not off


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2010)

Just take it off baby


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 10, 2010)

I've pulled a few off and waited for a few to come off on their own and didn't seem to make a difference either way.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow nice loooking plants 

x


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

errrr oooopppssss.  not sure if she's gonna make it now i, was being carefull as well. i'll leave it overnight and see in the morning oh well bit of a shitter wanted 2 try that lady out. 

i should gettin the g-bomb on sunday anyone heard of it? i was told it was e-cheese x g-13 (not sure if true) made in the uk? i'm getting it in clone form, the guy has been running with it for a while, sampled some of the fruits and it was pretty good. getting it from nearer 2 westy than me so a fair way 2 travel. my digi ballast should also be here on sunday all going well. half price i tell ya half price lmao 

thats the link for the seed form of the g-bomb http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/big-buddha-g-bomb

edit - looking at pics of g-bomb its not looking to cheesy lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Wow nice loooking plants
> 
> x


thanks agent, must of slipped in under the radar when i was typing lol.

been a bit of a battle with the lemon haze but i managed 2 get her green with constant tea. i made a bat crap one up as the last feed but it didnt give the same effect as the compost tea lol

time for a cuppa and a lemon cake/joint lmao


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 10, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks agent, must of slipped in under the radar when i was typing lol.
> 
> been a bit of a battle with the lemon haze but i managed 2 get her green with constant tea. i made a bat crap one up as the last feed but it didnt give the same effect as the compost tea lol
> 
> time for a cuppa and a lemon cake/joint lmao



Cuppa, lemon cake and a joint?!- Now ya talking my kind of language lol  GJ on the tea certainly seems to have boosted mine to i didnt realise how purple/ pale they really were until the new green growth kicked in


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

sweet thats given me some motivation to make some more now, priority's first though, gonna gut the kettle on. hope ur having a good friday?


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 10, 2010)

lol its an ok one i guess got to work in the morning!!! booo guess i better not cane the weed tonight  lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 10, 2010)

quiet one over here 2nite 2 lol. hope u have a quiet one at work 2moro, i've got a few bits to sort out then i'm just relaxing in the eve, not working till tuesday now.

nice surprise with my lemon my mate lent me, just picked out a bud and it was blue cheese  i've got my blueberry cheese cake joint on the go hahaha


----------



## ghb (Dec 11, 2010)

finally subbed to the new journo las. loving the lemon man, what a lovely plant.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

I grew some G-bomb last year or so. From big buddah, didnt have any cheese init tho, very generic weedy taste and stone I ende up calling it G-fart, think I cloned it once or twice but didnt bother after that soz.


----------



## DST (Dec 11, 2010)

G-fart.....hehehehe....similar to fanny fart eh!


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

[youtube]/v/jMrgCjARwww?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
G-queef


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm shocked that she can do it on demand ;-{


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

Apparently its very easy to do, much like armpit farting lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey Finger, I see you started a new journal . . . you old chancer you lol. 

The old one was getting very long. Good idea to start a new one so new ppl can join in the fun too.

What kind of "Dog" you growing? Is that chemdog?

Those SLH look stellar, even out producing the KTrain. That should be some sweat smoke soon.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

God Westy...that chick is now what I'll be thinking of whenever someone mentions a suck and blow.

So how do you suppose that room smells? Sorry couldn't help it...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Ha ha prolly mooch better than farts


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey las, looking like the new thread is coming along. Hope that Lemon Hit's back mate!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 11, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> God Westy...that chick is now what I'll be thinking of whenever someone mentions a suck and blow.
> 
> So how do you suppose that room smells? Sorry couldn't help it...


 Lmfao, thats some funny shit westy! 
Dez, it Prob. smell's like the weed the chinkys keep damp in bags for weeks. Somewhere between feet and ass! Like Feet that's been up an ass!


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 11, 2010)

That's too much, LMAO.

I was thinking more along the lines of fish hatchery, hehe. Maybe a cross between that and ass.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 12, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

...............................


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 12, 2010)

i dunno go away for a few days and my thread runs riot lmao



ghb said:


> finally subbed to the new journo las. loving the lemon man, what a lovely plant.


thanks bro, cheers for stopping by 



mr west said:


> I grew some G-bomb last year or so. From big buddah, didnt have any cheese init tho, very generic weedy taste and stone I ende up calling it G-fart, think I cloned it once or twice but didnt bother after that soz.


shame about that, this is the clone version so i'm hoping its better than what u tried. i've smoked some and it was pretty nice thats why i asked if we could get a clone.



DST said:


> G-fart.....hehehehe....similar to fanny fart eh!


tut tut. lmao



mr west said:


> Apparently its very easy to do, much like armpit farting lol.


i spoke 2 my mate and she said yeah its easy but why the hell would u wanna film urself of youtube doing it. that was funny but so wrong lmao



Crypnotic said:


> Hey Finger, I see you started a new journal . . . you old chancer you lol.
> 
> The old one was getting very long. Good idea to start a new one so new ppl can join in the fun too.
> 
> ...


thanks bro, for me personaly its gonna be hard to find a strain that i prefer more than the lemon, its a beautiful smoke.

the dog is og kush x headband



Dezracer said:


> God Westy...that chick is now what I'll be thinking of whenever someone mentions a suck and blow.
> 
> So how do you suppose that room smells? Sorry couldn't help it...





Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha prolly mooch better than farts


 


greenjambo said:


> Lmfao, thats some funny shit westy!
> Dez, it Prob. smell's like the weed the chinkys keep damp in bags for weeks. Somewhere between feet and ass! Like Feet that's been up an ass!





Dezracer said:


> That's too much, LMAO.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of fish hatchery, hehe. Maybe a cross between that and ass.


nasty nasty nasty. there are ladies present on this thread now gents hahaha



[email protected] T33 said:


> subscribed





greenjambo said:


> Hey las, looking like the new thread is coming along. Hope that Lemon Hit's back mate!


thanks bro's, cheers for stopping by 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ...............................


yeah my thoughts exactly. right time 2 roll one up before i start my funny story of the weekend...


went up to see that girl again at the weekend but havent got my van anymore so went on train. i rode down to the train station on my push bike and i rolled a zoot for the way down. its been a while since i've rode so far so i was quite out of breath so didnt smoke the zoot. i had sparked it up, put it out and stuck it in my fag packet in my pocket, jump on the train not thinking anything of it.

the train was quite packed and when we had gone a stop or 2 on the train i could smell the joint in my pocket proper stinking it up. another stop or so later i heard people saying "whats that smell its disgusting" i was just stod there pretending i hadent heard just about keeping a strait face. a few different people said it as they got on and off the train. 

i got a way with it but i was thinking to myself "please no ticket inspectors, please no ticket inspectors". my mates was cracking up at me as they know how much my draw stinks lol.


i got my 600w lumatek ballast today, pics to come 2moro when i do my 8 week update. gonna wire it up at lights down, firing it strait up to super lumens, gonna get my new bulb at xmas sometime.

also got the g-bomb clone, not looking the healtyist but i'll bring her back to life with a bit of tlc, also pics to come 2moro.

take it easy my riu friends


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool story.

You ever used grow tents before? I found a couple for sale pretty stinkin cheap and am considering getting them to use at the new location instead of going through all the trouble of building a big room and then splitting it up. Would probably still build a big room put then just put the tents inside instead of having to split it up and spend hours fixing light leaks.


----------



## HotPhyre (Dec 12, 2010)

Im sub'd bro, lol.

Looks like you have a ton of funny people in this thread, omg for the last 2 pages i was laughing from that pussy-fart video.

You plants look awesome keep the pics comin...

HP


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 12, 2010)

hey hp yeah this is continuation from my old journal, i deleted all the pics and it had e-cheese in the title although i dont have the strain lol. some old guys and new ladies and gents to my thread, a community of "good guys" on rui  (and gals lol)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 12, 2010)

wooooot i've swapped my ballasts over, just waiting till 10am for the switch on, i got the super lumens switched already  i wonder if it will be noticalby brighter than the magnetic, it says its 27% more bright but i've always been dubious. the main reason that persuaded me 2 get it was don g&t's magnetic that caught on fire  oh and i got it for 75 quid new  not dimmable but why the hell would i want to dim my 600 to 450w or 300w hahahaha 

big update 2moro with loads of pics 

Las


edit - i kinda love powerplant and never knew lumatek was by them, i love my ballast even more now  are they an english company anyone?


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 12, 2010)

Ayy las a bit late to the party but im here atlast homie. 






Them some bad biaatchs 

1BMM


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

Funny story las lol was it hard to keep a straight face on the train. Its so hard not to just burst out laughing sometimes when shit like that happens. Night baby


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

nice one on the lumatek bro those things are spendy eh and the extra bright setting makes me chuckle, but their wicked bits of kit. G bomb i well oldskool bro, havent heard of it going about in a long time. 

ah yes the its not me stinking out the bus/train face hahah i know it well. lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Ayy las a bit late to the party but im here atlast homie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot bro, glad 2 have u round these sides 



Highlanders cave said:


> Funny story las lol was it hard to keep a straight face on the train. Its so hard not to just burst out laughing sometimes when shit like that happens. Night baby


it was jokes thinking about it now but i want laughing at the time lmao



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one on the lumatek bro those things are spendy eh and the extra bright setting makes me chuckle, but their wicked bits of kit. G bomb i well oldskool bro, havent heard of it going about in a long time.
> 
> ah yes the its not me stinking out the bus/train face hahah i know it well. lmao



yeah the lumatek are expencive, getting it cheep was the tipping point for me choosing it at the time, it was mentioned a week or so after ur ballast caught fire and i was like errrr yeah i think i better get one lol.

its been so long since i had 2 catch a train in my private life, i mean i jump on a train up town coz who wants to drive round london in rush hours but i dont exactly take a rolled joint to work lmao


pics to come this eve 

Las

ps and no i cant tell the difference in the two ballasts lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 13, 2010)

Gonna get my ballast tommorow and switch too 600 just to heat up my flower room. Are they still hot too touch???


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2010)

sounds like you need some Amsterdam bike training lad.



las fingerez said:


> i dunno go away for a few days and my thread runs riot lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 13, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Gonna get my ballast tommorow and switch too 600 just to heat up my flower room. Are they still hot too touch???


If you're asking about the ballast, not the digitals. Mine just get warm but you can easily hold your hand them as long as you like. I don't know about the magnetic ones though since I don't have one. My Magnetic 400w from HTG that I used to have got hot enough that you could only hold it by the handle and one sode of the bottom plate. The sides and top got pretty hot.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Just to let you no im on board too las! Gonna be good no-doubt m8!

jambo:


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 13, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Gonna get my ballast tommorow and switch too 600 just to heat up my flower room. Are they still hot too touch???





Dezracer said:


> If you're asking about the ballast, not the digitals. Mine just get warm but you can easily hold your hand them as long as you like. I don't know about the magnetic ones though since I don't have one. My Magnetic 400w from HTG that I used to have got hot enough that you could only hold it by the handle and one sode of the bottom plate. The sides and top got pretty hot.


will's exactly like dez said, i put my hands on it after aprox 10 hours and it was just warm. i cant even keep my hand on my 250 magnetic, let alone the 600 lol



DST said:


> sounds like you need some Amsterdam bike training lad.


40 odd miles 2 her house, fooook that lol



greenjambo said:


> Just to let you no im on board too las! Gonna be good no-doubt m8!
> 
> jambo:


hahaha love ya jambo thats the 3rd or 4th post hehehehe i love getting high and forgetting that i've done stuff 






600w Lumatek with super lumens switch, not dimmable.











K-train started the flush about 3 days ago 
















Lemon's (SLH?)






Blue Cheesy






Always messy Mop Bucket Princess (uk cheese cross of some sort)






Group shot, sorry i had 2 squeeze the aerowing in the shot lmao






Dog rooted in 7days, no hormone in a root riot.






Veg room group shot dogs and headbands, g-bomb looking a little yellow in the middle of the fish tank






g-bomb, i'm sure i can get her 2 pull through i repotted when i got her home.






anyone need to build a house, i have a spare brick lol. just something to keep my going, my house mate brought a lump and i grabbed a little of that off him.



i take back my comment about the digital ballast not being noticably brighter, i hadnt been up long when i wrote that msg. i really do think its brighter, it sure hurts my eyes a lot more than the old one lmao.

Take it easy,

Las


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 13, 2010)

Good deal ont the new ballast las. Them lumateks are supposed to be good gear. been eying some myself. Plants are looking lovely. Super Lemon Haze mmm sounds yummy bro. 







Looks like it tastes like shit  The brick over here looks about the same lol. Dont smell like much either haha. Hows the quality of the cake pan slabs over your way las?

 1BMM


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 13, 2010)

im in i just realized i have too many journals and i am gonna do one like this with everything just a perpetual journal


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 14, 2010)

club 600 is where its at you guys are the coolest and active on the site. i wish i had a 600. could 3 400's get me in?


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

Question Las, how much did you fork out for your Lumatek? I was in the Dampkring growshop and they called it a Lunatic ballast, and they were selling it at over 200 euros!!! Interested to know cause I thought that was pricey.

Oh, and by Bike training, I meant learning how to cycle and smoke at the same time, not cycling 40 miles, hahaha. Although that isn't really that much, would take you a few hours I suppose. The wife and I will be cycling from Passua in Germany to Vienna in Austria next year.

And shishkaboy, feel free to join us in the 600, I guess 1200w divided by 2 = 600!!! Seriously if you got the chance to get 2 600's, you would notice the power consumption and the difference I am sure....

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2010)

oooooh eeeee thats some fine looking dank man, the SLH looks especially tastey. and man i havent seen brick weed like that for a good while. hows it toke?!?!? lol


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

probably better than slant, haha...don't think we'll see Las for a few days, he's holed up at some ladies house far away, lol...


Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooooh eeeee thats some fine looking dank man, the SLH looks especially tastey. and man i havent seen brick weed like that for a good while. hows it toke?!?!? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2010)

Garden looks great las, I'll bet it's smelling shweeet in there! Makes me want to finish my cuppa and me hash and go work on my garden lol. 

Hey there Shiskaboy, whats going on. Got a couple of new strains going on, with both of their pops being Shiskaberry

Las and anyone here who hasn't checked out my journal, feel free. Not to much going on in the last few days but I have harvests coming up soon in both budrooms soo.....


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Good deal ont the new ballast las. Them lumateks are supposed to be good gear. been eying some myself. Plants are looking lovely. Super Lemon Haze mmm sounds yummy bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about adverage, nothing special, just reminds me of my youth. i'm waking and baking and its doing something lol



shishkaboy said:


> im in i just realized i have too many journals and i am gonna do one like this with everything just a perpetual journal


thanks bro, cheers 4 stopping by



shishkaboy said:


> club 600 is where its at you guys are the coolest and active on the site. i wish i had a 600. could 3 400's get me in?


well u come 2 one of the right places 2 ask my friend.... (see below)



DST said:


> Question Las, how much did you fork out for your Lumatek? I was in the Dampkring growshop and they called it a Lunatic ballast, and they were selling it at over 200 euros!!! Interested to know cause I thought that was pricey.
> 
> Oh, and by Bike training, I meant learning how to cycle and smoke at the same time, not cycling 40 miles, hahaha. Although that isn't really that much, would take you a few hours I suppose. The wife and I will be cycling from Passua in Germany to Vienna in Austria next year.
> 
> ...


i got a very good deal on my lumatek, it was 75quid from 140 or something and that was with a drink for the middle man.

i used 2 ride and smoke its quite enjoyable but i was in a bit of a hurry so couldnt really smoke at leisure lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> oooooh eeeee thats some fine looking dank man, the SLH looks especially tastey. and man i havent seen brick weed like that for a good while. hows it toke?!?!? lol


cheers bro  the brick smokes like it looks, like 1bmm said, like s**t lol, na its not to bad just making my real herb last a bit longer, smoking a bit 2 much these days lol



DST said:


> probably better than slant, haha...don't think we'll see Las for a few days, he's holed up at some ladies house far away, lol...


na bro i'm laying in my bed on my laptop with a cuppa and a doob lol. i went up sat night, came back sunday night as my ballast and the g-bomb was turning up, some ladies are more important than others 


been speaking to my mate, while the weather is cold he's gonna set up another room with a 600. what do you guys think? i'm thinking coz i've got no gas in my house the electric company will be expecting me 2 use a bit more electric? if i keep the numbers below 10 in total then its gotta be considered percy aint it?

donny and westy u run more than a couple of lights dont ya?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL I ain't seen no brick like that in a while...Damn, Old School. Lookin Good Las!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks brother


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think that sounds very percy mate, it's such a grey area as well. And legally there is no distinction as far as I am aware from 1 plant to 10 plants, to 100 plants.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

DST said:


> I don't think that sounds very percy mate, it's such a grey area as well. And legally there is no distinction as far as I am aware from 1 plant to 10 plants, to 100 plants.
> 
> Peace bru, DST


maby just one monster on her own then, i've always wanted a pet monster lol


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2010)

a cheesey scrog monster might just do it........



las fingerez said:


> maby just one monster on her own then, i've always wanted a pet monster lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

that mop bucket princess (cheesy cross) is a quick grower and good yealder? could be an option for a scrog


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 14, 2010)

i was just chucking a few new test clones in the tent and i hardly go in when the lights are out so i thought i'd take some pics.







lights out shot, cheesy front right, blue cheese front left, lemon back right, k-train back left.






now u guys and girls can see why i moan about the yellowing, it went now its on its way back 






k-train back, blue front






Updated veg room, seedling is a bag seed lsd.






there she is


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 14, 2010)

the yellowing is still evident on my PC's too - seems no matter what i do they are always pale in comparrison- then purpling on other strains- bah lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2010)

your gonna pull some serious weight from those bad girls man. a bit of yellowing toward the end is normal ish depending who you talk to lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2010)

They look fine. You want yellow leaves at the end not green.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 15, 2010)

Dude, sod a touch of yellowing when the tent looks that good


----------



## ghb (Dec 15, 2010)

las, the lemon is just orgasm inducing!. mine is a couple of weeks behind yours but the bud structure is amazing, and the smell.......
how long you gonna let her go for? as for the yellowing i think i'll jump on the bandwagon and say, don't worry, she looks perfectly healthy and though they are a bit yellow they dont have any nasty looking patches on them.


----------



## DST (Dec 15, 2010)

what GHB said....take a chill pill las...looks great, you don't want bouncing beautifully green plants come to chopping down day anyhoo's.... Good darts son!

DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 15, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> the yellowing is still evident on my PC's too - seems no matter what i do they are always pale in comparrison- then purpling on other strains- bah lol


hmmm i like purpling, my lemon goes purple at the end if i drop the temps. that could be why urs are? are ur temps cool at night? i think u said on ur thread that its a bit chilly in ur room lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> your gonna pull some serious weight from those bad girls man. a bit of yellowing toward the end is normal ish depending who you talk to lmao


thanks bro got another 3-4 weeks but i'm not overly bothered, esp after reading my comments on my thread 



Highlanders cave said:


> They look fine. You want yellow leaves at the end not green.


cheers bro 



tip top toker said:


> Dude, sod a touch of yellowing when the tent looks that good


cheers mr ttt, means a lot bro 



ghb said:


> las, the lemon is just orgasm inducing!. mine is a couple of weeks behind yours but the bud structure is amazing, and the smell.......
> how long you gonna let her go for? as for the yellowing i think i'll jump on the bandwagon and say, don't worry, she looks perfectly healthy and though they are a bit yellow they dont have any nasty looking patches on them.


yeah i've seen worse plants produce more bud so i shouldnt worry so much, u guys have given me a bit more confidence so its all good. i'm thinking 11-12 weeks for the lemons i took it to 73 days last time with no ambers. i've seen ur pics, i think we have very similar pheno's especially when u described the smell lol



DST said:


> what GHB said....take a chill pill las...looks great, you don't want bouncing beautifully green plants come to chopping down day anyhoo's.... Good darts son!
> 
> DST


thanks bro i'm a bit more confident now, gonna give it a bit stronger feed next time, although the last feed was fairly strong.


i've set the other baby tent (80cm x 80cm) with the 400mh in my room to get a feel to for the temps what they are gonna be getting to. turned the 250mh veg light off and put my babies up under the 400. just went up and checked after about an hours running just under 25oc from 21oc. 

k-train is dropping yellow leaves off like a beaut, got a little 3day quick dry to sample but i think i'm gonna be pulling her down 2moro at 8.5weeks 12.12.

might pop back later with some pics but u've been spoilt already this week lmao

take it easy guys and girls,

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

i did bro this is my 1st round since i been back  i harvested an auto flower about a month ago but nothing else so far. will be pulling the k-train 2moro evening, the pot was still a little heavy want it to dry out 1st


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah bro everyone i sampled loved the auto, no difference to some old skool kinda stuff, nothing heavy or 2 light lol. i got about 1 and 3/4 bone dry took about 9weeks, dropped the light to 12.12 for the last few weeks with no ill effects.

yeah gonna get some more bio-bizz soil as i wanna give the range a try, i've used bits and pieces but never the whole works, my mate has em and wants to try so i might as well.

yeah sharing aint the one when i got my tent and equip i got into bed with someone i wish i never but thats all sorted now i'm free running


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro everyone i sampled loved the auto, no difference to some old skool kinda stuff, nothing heavy or 2 light lol. i got about 1 and 3/4 bone dry took about 9weeks, dropped the light to 12.12 for the last few weeks with no ill effects.
> 
> yeah gonna get some more bio-bizz soil as i wanna give the range a try, i've used bits and pieces but never the whole works, my mate has em and wants to try so i might as well.
> 
> yeah sharing aint the one when i got my tent and equip i got into bed with someone i wish i never but thats all sorted now i'm free running


we all gotta start some where. because of my previous relationships when i got busted i was able to get some clone to start up again.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.freerice.com/

just 5 mins 2 answer some fun questions


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 17, 2010)

bro mint as plants I want mnine to look like that...........

question, my lower leaves are turning yellow and some have shrivelled hard is that normal????

i mean i heard it happens when flowering starts just wondering if im over neuting them ???

HELP


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 17, 2010)

hmmm its hard to say without some pics, put some up here or on ur thread and i might be able to help. would be better on here as if i dont know one of the vet's that visit this page might be able to.

it could be lack of nitrogen or over watering, do u let the plant pot dry out a little in-between watering?




the k-train is down and smells lovely, got her in my dry box all trimmed up. cant wait as my stocks are running low lol.


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 18, 2010)

Heres some pics........

pic 2 shows a plant which doesn't have much yellowing at the base, this one was under watered the other day but has since come right, however the other pics clearly show yellowing and drying of the leaf.

is it overwatering????

I have been in flower for about 4 days and didnt have this problem before.
i however started using 400ml per plant per water and neuts every other water.

is it over feed????

since starting the 12/12 cucle do i need to water less?? as the light periods are shorter?????

pic 4 shows where i trialled my 600w but was way to hot and gave her a lil burn
the rest is all good aye just abit concerned about bottoms as it is "morning time" now and usually a water day....

whats the diagnosis man???????


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

chill back on the nutes. What is your medium? If it's regular soil then you'll find there are some nutes in there (if reg shop bought there can be up to 6 months worth) So water with plain water would be my advice as the medium looks like it is getting hot, locking nutrients out to your plant (I just done it in a transplant as well so it happens bru!) If it persists look at getting something with micronutrient elements in it, Magnesium, Copper, Zinc, etc, or get some mycorrhizae which will help your roots deal with the amount of nutrients. Lots of options but go with water first. You could flush a little but not too much as this will wipe your medium of goodness. I am sure Las will keep you right if you have any more questions. Good luck. DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

im having the exact same beef man, D's words be golden  im thinking that im feeding too high cos ive switched to sma,ll pots and the feed aint but i figured that waterin less would be fine!? hope its sorted asap for both of us!!


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 18, 2010)

> DST said:
> 
> 
> > chill back on the nutes. What is your medium? If it's regular soil then you'll find there are some nutes in there (if reg shop bought there can be up to 6 months worth) So water with plain water would be my advice as the medium looks like it is getting hot, locking nutrients out to your plant (I just done it in a transplant as well so it happens bru!) If it persists look at getting something with micronutrient elements in it, Magnesium, Copper, Zinc, etc, or get some mycorrhizae which will help your roots deal with the amount of nutrients. Lots of options but go with water first. You could flush a little but not too much as this will wipe your medium of goodness. I am sure Las will keep you right if you have any more questions. Good luck. DST


I started with sterilised medium and have been doing half water half nutrient mix which worked (1 litre to 5ml of feed) so i was using about 200ml half mix every 2 days under a 400w. only have just increased as they started looking dry by the end of the cycle so im thinkin why the hell did i increase feed for.............. to keen i think

thanks


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2010)

I know what you mean aotearoa420, sometimes we want to jam too much food down there throats, some kids grow more in later life I guess. I am trying to dial my medium in and have added some bonemeal, chicken poop and stuff, the minute I added full strength BioNova ground (which is only 5-2-4) they got burnt....less is better me thinks. good luck to all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

Less is better is what I hear at the local hydro shop all the time.

Let your plants tell you when they need to be watered by the weight of the pots, dirtbaggers like us need to keep the ph level of the water/feed at between 6.5 and 6.8 as Calcium and Mag can be locked out at levels under 6.5 and look up a product called Synergy it detoxifies contaniments I use it every couple of weeks. 

Couple of tips for ya buddy, good luck


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

yep all of the above they all sound like possibles. do u let ur water sit for 24 hours for the chlorine to evaporate? i think thats the only thing that i would add to the advice above.

well supposed 2 be the work xmas party 2nite but its mental snow down here, worst i've seen for a long while and its not stopping yet lol.


i really need 2 sort my timers and wiring out today, its such a mess lol. unplugged the wrong fan last night, when i looked at the tent in the morning it was blown up like a balloon lmao. thank f++K it was only the veg tent lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 18, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Less is better is what I hear at the local hydro shop all the time.
> 
> Let your plants tell you when they need to be watered by the weight of the pots, dirtbaggers like us need to keep the ph level of the water/feed at between 6.5 and 6.8 as Calcium and Mag can be locked out at levels under 6.5 and look up a product called Synergy it detoxifies contaniments I use it every couple of weeks.
> 
> Couple of tips for ya buddy, good luck


yep i never get up to full strength on nutes. but i am very light handed when it comes to food. i thought 6.5-6.8 would be too high. or is that just for soil. what about pro-mix or other soiless mixes that are basically hydros. right now im am aiming for 5.5-6.5. am i too low?
and las have you seen the full lenth runaway video it has some other good tracks on it


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah coco i've read is best between 5.8-6.2 (canna website) and dwc around 5.5, my guess is some kind of buffering is going on somewhere in soil? 

nope not seen the runaway vid post a link and i'll watch it bro.


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 18, 2010)

Mannnnn, I thought I caught every super lemon haze thread on here, missed this one though. They look absolutely bangin! That Ktrain looks real nice as well. 

Subbed into this one


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

hey wow, good 2 have u here. i'll pop by ur thread and have a look.

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> yep i never get up to full strength on nutes. but i am very light handed when it comes to food. i thought 6.5-6.8 would be too high. or is that just for soil. what about pro-mix or other soiless mixes that are basically hydros. right now im am aiming for 5.5-6.5. am i too low?
> and las have you seen the full lenth runaway video it has some other good tracks on it


Thats for dirtbaggen Shisk, don't know a ting bout coco or hydro, lol


----------



## dirk d (Dec 18, 2010)

looking good las! what was your average yield per plant on the SLH your last run??


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

4.5 oz on the big one and around 3.5 oz from the small one both scrogged. hoping for around the same this time, i'll be happy with anything over 3oz

thanks for stopping by bro


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yep all of the above they all sound like possibles. do u let ur water sit for 24 hours for the chlorine to evaporate? i think thats the only thing that i would add to the advice above.
> 
> well supposed 2 be the work xmas party 2nite but its mental snow down here, worst i've seen for a long while and its not stopping yet lol.
> 
> ...


well i get bottled mineral water for next to nothing so hopefully that doesnt raise/ lower my ph levels right???

and yes i think stick to what was working, less is best ...

thanks people


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

aotearoa420 said:


> well i get bottled mineral water for next to nothing so hopefully that doesnt raise/ lower my ph levels right???
> 
> and yes i think stick to what was working, less is best ...
> 
> thanks people


bottled water should be fine i'm thinking 






when i saw the pic on my pc i thought "hmmm, starting to swell" what do u guys and girls think? Lemons 






Blue Cheese






mop bucket cheese






back 2 are Headband front 2 are dogs (a clone and small plant of each type) more of a test to see what happens with the sex of them 






Bubbas, back left g-bomb, seedling back right LSD, front left Headband (Louise), front right doggy  and yes i was that bored i was playing poker with the bitches, i lost lmao (joking)
















K-train, looks a bit lame in the box lmao. how off key does my thumb look lmao






very nice clean bit of hash, no lighter needed just crumbles up. gifted by a friend, only a couple of zoots 






I got really excited when i found this piece of bud in my airing cupboard on the floor. it tasted as bad as it looked, i didnt even have more than a couple of tokes lol






boy, i know they was cheep pizzas but do you want to be any more tight with the cheese lol.



Las is bored.com tonight, was supposed 2 be the works do but the motorways are f++ked so i'm not going anywhere lol

been tinkering around with the second smaller tent but my temps where quite warm, i found out i had unplugged the wrong fan lol. need 2 get everything on timers 2moro i think.

i might go and take some pictures in the snow i'm that bored lol

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

im cabin fevered too bro, weather and manflu, sucks the big one eh. 

man i dont think that even classes as pizza! lmao!! nice lookin lump of bubble that mind bet your feeling no ills


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah we dumped some extra cheese on the pizzas, they tasted a lot better than they looked believe it or not lmao.

that hash was sold to the lad as "pollen", not sure if it is but its the best bit of non-home made hash i've had since Dam lol

i get pretty restless when i'm stuck in all day, been lurking round here all day lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

i spend loads time at home but im never alone, got u guys my weed and my mrs for company lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

nice westy i like that  maby i should look into some new threads to entertain myself during these colder months


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 18, 2010)

my gosh mate that lemon pic daymmmmm what a monster that is

1 plant right????

How did you train her to look so good....

please teach hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

haha thanks bro. yep she is one big lady and gets a fair bit of attention but she loves it coz she's a dirty stopout lmao 

i top/fim her for 4/5 arms then grow up to the screen. when she pokes through push her back and horizontal until the screen is full. then flip to 12.12. i'm going to grow the next ones through the screen a bit so they end up a bit taller but remove all the bottom fluffy stuff


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> haha thanks bro. yep she is one big lady and gets a fair bit of attention but she loves it coz she's a dirty stopout lmao
> 
> i top/fim her for 4/5 arms then grow up to the screen. when she pokes through push her back and horizontal until the screen is full. then flip to 12.12. i'm going to grow the next ones through the screen a bit so they end up a bit taller but remove all the bottom fluffy stuff


She sure is beautiful las.


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 19, 2010)

so are you using the scrog method here????

and if you are how does it work if you flower and vege in too different rooms???

just read a forum but guy vege and flowered in the same room, and mentioned that plant had to be 70% or
so in the netting before switching to flowering???? if you moved from a vege room to a flowering room could 
you still train them to scrog????

also cloning in flowering cycle is that kool????


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Lemon is a sure fire sexy creature Las. Great work on the scrog as well.

Peaceful Sundays to you bru, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> bottled water should be fine i'm thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


page bump hmm


----------



## WOWgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, your thumb looks like it's been pulled in both directions! 

That's gotta be netto pizzas or something, they can't really call that a margarita. Just pizza base with tomato haha. 

7.5 oz of some of the finest weed known to man, can't go wrong mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> She sure is beautiful las.


thanks girl, hope ur good?



aotearoa420 said:


> so are you using the scrog method here????
> 
> and if you are how does it work if you flower and vege in too different rooms???
> 
> ...


i fix my screens to the plant, not my room/tent so i can move around as i like. so yes i can veg in a different room if i like 

yeah u can clone in flowering but it takes longer 2 do, i believe? i think you have 2 keep the light cycle on 12.12 for it to root then flip the flights and convert it back to vegging mode. someone correct me if i'm wrong please...



DST said:


> Lemon is a sure fire sexy creature Las. Great work on the scrog as well.
> 
> Peaceful Sundays to you bru, DST


thanks bro, apriciate it from a master like urself  same 2 u bro, have a good day



mr west said:


> page bump hmm


thanks westy, r u on max posts?



WOWgrow said:


> Lol, your thumb looks like it's been pulled in both directions!
> 
> That's gotta be netto pizzas or something, they can't really call that a margarita. Just pizza base with tomato haha.
> 
> 7.5 oz of some of the finest weed known to man, can't go wrong mate!



hahaha @ pizzas lol. ur talking about my previous harvest with the 7.5? i'm hoping to work out what gram per watt i'm getting one of these days, i stagger my harvests so quite hard to work out...


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Some lovley Shot's there las. Cheer's for the love bro! Yea! Yuer Dog's are coming nice man! I hope to do my Fairy justice with them! ;>)
would Rep ya if I could man! The respect is there though! Have a good one!

jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

P.S Must say your Lemon looks funk man! Good job Sir ;>)

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks jambo, ur a gent


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 19, 2010)

Boy your scrog has really filled out nicely las. I like how you affixed it to one plant like that.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 19, 2010)

Some how I was unsubb'ed to this page. Not sure how that happend, I missed a bunch, but now Im back lol. 

LAS that Lemon is looking like a serouis monster bro! plus rep for growing that damn thing.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 19, 2010)

aotearoa420 said:


> so are you using the scrog method here????
> 
> and if you are how does it work if you flower and vege in too different rooms???
> 
> ...


sure i have a kush mom that i got from a flowering plant i actually kept it on 24 hrs for rooting and vegging. i figured it would be the safest way to reveg if that makes any sence. i will say tho i had to keep cutting the pistils off tho and even while rooting it still wanted to bud. i just put a clone in flowering like a week ago and it already got thick buds. its a def monster. oh yeah that lemon scrog is bonkers very good work there.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 19, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Boy your scrog has really filled out nicely las. I like how you affixed it to one plant like that.


cheers bro  the screen was str8 before 12.12 but with the force of the plant growing its pushed it all over the place



Crypnotic said:


> Some how I was unsubb'ed to this page. Not sure how that happend, I missed a bunch, but now Im back lol.
> 
> LAS that Lemon is looking like a serouis monster bro! plus rep for growing that damn thing.


thanks a lot bro 



shishkaboy said:


> sure i have a kush mom that i got from a flowering plant i actually kept it on 24 hrs for rooting and vegging. i figured it would be the safest way to reveg if that makes any sence. i will say tho i had to keep cutting the pistils off tho and even while rooting it still wanted to bud. i just put a clone in flowering like a week ago and it already got thick buds. its a def monster. oh yeah that lemon scrog is bonkers very good work there.


lots of love for the lemon this eve, cheers guys and girls 

nice relaxing day with some friends went out with my mate to get some food and took some cool pics, might update em later if i get a little bored lol


hope everyone had a good weekend? 

Las


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, las. Just doin ma last night shift of the Year ( thank fook). Just thought i'd drop by to say HIGH.
Yea! its a pukka site man;>)

jambo;>)


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Las got yA CHArlie???LOL


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey las, got to ask man! What's the funky Black Pot's i keep seeing around! (prob. stupid Q. Its stupid o'clock and smoked too much at work lol)


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Air pots, another great Scottish invention!!! http://www.airpotgarden.com/

sorry las, couldn't help myself


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 20, 2010)

Morning Las hows it going- yeah w/e not been too bad esp when you have the monday off too woohoo Got proper weedhead on this morn as couldnt resist the temptation to snip a bit of popcorn of the euforia- its gettin there for sure- pretty monged then fell asleep lol. Sausage sarnie time methinks- catch u later


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 20, 2010)

S.O.G or SCR.O.G?????????????????

whats better?????


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 20, 2010)

Each have their merits and each is partly dependant on strain and your growing environment.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Hey, las. Just doin ma last night shift of the Year ( thank fook). Just thought i'd drop by to say HIGH.
> Yea! its a pukka site man;>)
> 
> jambo;>)


cheers bro, do enjoy myself on these cold days on here  learned loads 2 



Hemlock said:


> Hey Las got yA CHArlie???LOL


hehehe, dont really do that stuff anymore, its not worth it with all the stuff its cut with these days lol



greenjambo said:


> Hey las, got to ask man! What's the funky Black Pot's i keep seeing around! (prob. stupid Q. Its stupid o'clock and smoked too much at work lol)





DST said:


> Air pots, another great Scottish invention!!! http://www.airpotgarden.com/
> 
> sorry las, couldn't help myself


no worries big D. yeah airpots, pretty good in my opinon. i unwrapped the pot on friday when my mate was here and the 1st thing he said was "its not root bound but i remember when u potted that one up" lol. i then showed him how dense the roots where by "trying" to rip through the coco and roots, quite difficult.



Agent Provocateur said:


> Morning Las hows it going- yeah w/e not been too bad esp when you have the monday off too woohoo Got proper weedhead on this morn as couldnt resist the temptation to snip a bit of popcorn of the euforia- its gettin there for sure- pretty monged then fell asleep lol. Sausage sarnie time methinks- catch u later


(wolf whistle) nice avatar lmao. hmmm got me thinking about breakfast now lol fancy a sausage sarnie now lol, cant see me walking up the shop 2day so eggs and toast will have 2 do lol. 



aotearoa420 said:


> S.O.G or SCR.O.G?????????????????
> 
> whats better?????





tip top toker said:


> Each have their merits and each is partly dependant on strain and your growing environment.


yep as ttt said, depends on ur situation. i like the sog style but i havent got the balls to have 20 odd plants in my house lol. i use the scrog to get my canopy level as i dont like one big cola getting all the light


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-jack.html

views/opinions please. seen a lot of sannies stuff over on the 600 and thinking about a purchase in the new year. 


just put my k-train into a plastic bag for an hour before going back in the dry box for another day or so, the smaller fluffy buds are nearly dry


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Jack F6 sounds interesting, I wonder if it is like the Jack of old....sounds like it.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah thats what i was thinking  hopefully get a couple of males 2 play around with 2 (sounds like that could be of a different type of forum lmao)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

just saw a seed on my lemon almost falling out  removed it and gonna dry it, thats what u have to do right???


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey las, just stopping by, doing my rounds and wondered what things sideways are?


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

aye lad.....


las fingerez said:


> just saw a seed on my lemon almost falling out  removed it and gonna dry it, thats what u have to do right???


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Air pots, another great Scottish invention!!! http://www.airpotgarden.com/
> 
> sorry las, couldn't help myself


An Aussie invented AirPots . . . The last thing a Scott invented was Scotch . . . just stick to what your good at, and leave the hard stuff up to us Colonialist lol.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 20, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-jack.html
> 
> views/opinions please. seen a lot of sannies stuff over on the 600 and thinking about a purchase in the new year.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on order of Hercules from Sannies. Still waiting on my seeds after 20 days or so. I've heard great things about sannies, they got some great strains for someone who want high potency with high yield. The big sellers for them are: Killing Fields (purp sativa), Herijuana, Jack, Hercules.

DST: The main stay of Sannies Genetics is some of the old Positronic strains that are know for their potency and yeild. I hear their Jack is a improved version of the Postronic Jack of years past. In fact, word has it that its the "perfect" jack and it doesnt get any better than theirs. Its the main gentics in almost all their strains.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ffCmFDzaYyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCmFDzaYyQ[/video]




greenjambo said:


> Hey las, just stopping by, doing my rounds and wondered what things sideways are?


i'm not sure enlighten me pls? lol



DST said:


> aye lad.....


thanks bro



Crypnotic said:


> I'm waiting on order of Hercules from Sannies. Still waiting on my seeds after 20 days or so. I've heard great things about sannies, they got some great strains for someone who want high potency with high yield. The big sellers for them are: Killing Fields (purp sativa), Herijuana, Jack, Hercules.
> 
> DST: The main stay of Sannies Genetics is some of the old Positronic strains that are know for their potency and yeild. I hear their Jack is a improved version of the Postronic Jack of years past. In fact, word has it that its the "perfect" jack and it doesnt get any better than theirs. Its the main gentics in almost all their strains.


cheers bro thanks for heads up, think i may go for it in the new year  

































i picked this up earlier from my friend, its got them filthy undertones and i'm high as a kite lmao. my house mate is looking lean, he's got a high tolerance  its sticky as hell and leaves ur fingerez reaking of cheese. this is what i belive to be the uk exodus cheese, westy whats ur views, oh cheese lord 

this is the one i have mentioned before but it used 2 come a lot wetter than this last year, might be a different source? the guy done well any way lol

have a good one,

Las


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice pics dont you just love the snow? Even better when ya mashed lol  Sampled more of the euforia - its gettin there and doesnt half stink lol its not smelling like the rest though not in the least bit sweet haha more of a spicy peppery smoke and on that note ill stop waffling before i sound like jilly goolden off Food and Drink! haha


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 20, 2010)

haha na mate love the description, i like the sound of that. i like the peppery tasting ones like the hazes from years back. is that the euforia haze from barneys or completely different strain? 

smoking some of that cheese in bed  i've not had this type of cheese since i been growing and it now makes me realise that my mop bucket cheese is a watered down version. maby big budda cheese or greenhouse something like that. mine is a bit sweeter than this and a bit lighter on the buzz, this one is really heavy heads all over the place buzz 

got work in the morning for a few days, just in time as the funds are getting low  

a very stoned las...


----------



## 1badmasonman (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice one las. Loving the snowy pics. Winter time is fun. That mystery cheese dont look half bad either!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Man that is some stanky looking shit i need some of that in my life tonight..Question what is the best cheese you have ever had ? or what do you believe to be the best cheese word of mouth...?


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

Certainly has that limey skunk look about it!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 21, 2010)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice one las. Loving the snowy pics. Winter time is fun. That mystery cheese dont look half bad either!!


thanks bro  yep she's a beaut 



stinkbudd1 said:


> Man that is some stanky looking shit i need some of that in my life tonight..Question what is the best cheese you have ever had ? or what do you believe to be the best cheese word of mouth...?


this one right here my friend  i've had the same tasting and high as this before, this is the strongest weed i've EVER tried. i had some similar to this nwhen i got back from dam a year a go and nothing out there was stronger 



DST said:


> Certainly has that limey skunk look about it!!


yeah she is lime green and mean


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah without smelling it it could well be the real deal or a version of it. If u like it lots and cant stop skining it up its prolly cheese lol enjoy the face clinging buzz>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks bro, there's loads of pretenders going round but nothings as strong and as smelly as this  cheers bro


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 21, 2010)

oz and a half bone dry  citrus and some other kinda fruity smell with some nice skunky undertones  maybe smoked a quarter since friday?? about 3 weeks veg from seed under the mh for just under 1 week of 12.12, then changed to hps. 8.5 weeks 12.12 (aprox 60days)







someone once said to me that its the brown hairs that get you high, obviously i know different now lol. dont see no harm in trying hehehe gonna blaze it up in a bit with a nice cuppa 

las


edit - thats the k-train by the way and i've got one seed so far


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 21, 2010)

lol as i say waste not want not.....Nice buds


----------



## DST (Dec 21, 2010)

too right, if it "stinks bud" smoke it is what I say!!!! lol


stinkbudd1 said:


> lol as i say waste not want not.....Nice buds


Funny what people come up with, "its the hairs that get you stoned"....yeh, just like banana skins pal.


----------



## dirk d (Dec 21, 2010)

hey las looking great bra quick question for you how long did it take for your SLH last run to mature before you cut it down???


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

I remember my first harvest with a bag seeedd i called hairy koosh. I skined up just the hairs and it di fuck all, less than nothing lol diodnt even taste nice lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 21, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> lol as i say waste not want not.....Nice buds





DST said:


> too right, if it "stinks bud" smoke it is what I say!!!! lol
> 
> Funny what people come up with, "its the hairs that get you stoned"....yeh, just like banana skins pal.





mr west said:


> I remember my first harvest with a bag seeedd i called hairy koosh. I skined up just the hairs and it di fuck all, less than nothing lol diodnt even taste nice lol


well it got me stoned but i'm very tired today and it was almost pure but i wasnt so high i couldnt speak or anything like that lmao  it didnt taste to bad, a bit like the weed 



dirk d said:


> hey las looking great bra quick question for you how long did it take for your SLH last run to mature before you cut it down???


10.5 weeks and 9 weeks, the 10.5 was much stronger and more flavor. gonna run it to 11 this time and 12 the next, heard it can go the distance 

thanks for the love peeps 

las


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 21, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> haha na mate love the description, i like the sound of that. i like the peppery tasting ones like the hazes from years back. is that the euforia haze from barneys or completely different strain?
> 
> smoking some of that cheese in bed  i've not had this type of cheese since i been growing and it now makes me realise that my mop bucket cheese is a watered down version. maby big budda cheese or greenhouse something like that. mine is a bit sweeter than this and a bit lighter on the buzz, this one is really heavy heads all over the place buzz
> 
> ...


Its Dutch passions Euforia and i knnow what ya mean about funds- just been to Tescos 24 hr after working til 10 pm- trudged around the shop for 2 hrs only for my card to be declined on checkout!!! Had to make my excuses about going to cashpoint and then do a rather embarrasing runner!  i hate unreliable Bacs transfer  so annoyed i had to order a pre rolled for when i got home lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Its Dutch passions Euforia and i knnow what ya mean about funds- just been to Tescos 24 hr after working til 10 pm- trudged around the shop for 2 hrs only for my card to be declined on checkout!!! Had to make my excuses about going to cashpoint and then do a rather embarrasing runner!  i hate unreliable Bacs transfer  so annoyed i had to order a pre rolled for when i got home lol


Oh noo Agent that must have been awful lol thats like a bad dream. I keep waiting for my plastic to do that too. Must harvest must harvest hehe. Take it easy baby!


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 22, 2010)

Morning mate! Just got the laddie away to school, N going to take a chance of a total write-off day, and make me a Frothy Coffee with some nice keiff from a bit Kandy Kush I got from a friend. It was a good smoke, so should be a nice wake 'n' bake lol.
Have a good one las.

how you doin Highlander!

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey greenjambo whats going on. Doing pretty good hope yall are too!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 22, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Its Dutch passions Euforia and i knnow what ya mean about funds- just been to Tescos 24 hr after working til 10 pm- trudged around the shop for 2 hrs only for my card to be declined on checkout!!! Had to make my excuses about going to cashpoint and then do a rather embarrasing runner!  i hate unreliable Bacs transfer  so annoyed i had to order a pre rolled for when i got home lol





Highlanders cave said:


> Oh noo Agent that must have been awful lol thats like a bad dream. I keep waiting for my plastic to do that too. Must harvest must harvest hehe. Take it easy baby!


arrrrgg i hate that mate, so anoying. i went asdas when i thought my pay had gone in and got refused 6 quid lmao, had 2 get my mate 2 pay lol 



greenjambo said:


> Morning mate! Just got the laddie away to school, N going to take a chance of a total write-off day, and make me a Frothy Coffee with some nice keiff from a bit Kandy Kush I got from a friend. It was a good smoke, so should be a nice wake 'n' bake lol.
> Have a good one las.
> 
> how you doin Highlander!
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> Hey greenjambo whats going on. Doing pretty good hope yall are too!



morning guys, just about as i'm writing this lol 11:59 hehehe. just getting my wake and bake with some k-train on. frothy coffee hey jambo, living the high life hehehe  lmao

hope ur all good?

i think this has been the worst round so far for problems, my blue cheese is looking a little (well a lot to be honest) yellow after her under watering  gonna wait a day or so for her to dry out then hit her with some formulex (synthetics) i did want to try and grow the cheeses organicly as i'm gonna be keeping most of it for myself. growing multi strains is a pain in the arse, the next round is gonna be they last of it i'm thinking this morning? or maby 2 of each, 4x in total?

no work today so chillaxing and a bit of house work lol.


las


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 22, 2010)

u would keep i perpetual right?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 22, 2010)

Moring Las just stoppin by for look and to say sup.


----------



## Heads Up (Dec 22, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> An Aussie invented AirPots . . . The last thing a Scott invented was Scotch . . . just stick to what your good at, and leave the hard stuff up to us Colonialist lol.


So then, what dummy invented smart pots?



las fingerez said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-jack.html
> 
> views/opinions please. seen a lot of sannies stuff over on the 600 and thinking about a purchase in the new year.
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 23, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> An Aussie invented AirPots . . . The last thing a Scott invented was Scotch . . . just stick to what your good at, and leave the hard stuff up to us Colonialist lol.


haha.....you got me there....funny how they decided to move to Scotland.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 23, 2010)

Real funny D. lmfao! 

peace;>)


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

DST said:


> haha.....you got me there....funny how they decided to move to Scotland.


must be the weather


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 24, 2010)

hey does anyone in here use co2 lanterns????

how do you burn the bloody things????????????


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> u would keep i perpetual right?


hmmm i'm not to sure at the moment lmao, depends on how my dogs and headbands turn out. i cant make my mind up lol



Hemlock said:


> Moring Las just stoppin by for look and to say sup.


morning bro, hope ur good? 



Heads Up said:


> So then, what dummy invented smart pots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

A Cheese joint a day, willnae keep the doctor away, but's it's better than a fukkin apple!!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> A Cheese joint a day, willnae keep the doctor away, but's it's better than a fukkin apple!!!!


Oh yeah D i stole this quoote for my sig lol


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

hehe, thought that might amuse you...


mr west said:


> Oh yeah D i stole this quoote for my sig lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

looks good dunt it lol and i slipped my cheese thred link in the word cheese lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> looks good dunt it lol and i slipped my cheese thred link in the word cheese lol


howd u do that?
and how do i blow up pics?
i need a rollitup tricks and shortcuts 101


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

u see the littel world with a sideways 8 on it? thats the insert link button u just highlight the word u want to insert the link to and press the world and insert the link that way? hope that helps, the pic next to the world is the insert images button where u can insert the image url to big up the pics


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 24, 2010)

DST said:


> A Cheese joint a day, willnae keep the doctor away, but's it's better than a fukkin apple!!!!





mr west said:


> Oh yeah D i stole this quoote for my sig lol


yes lads loving it 


christmas greetings to one and all who visit this thread hope you all have a good one 

Las


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> yes lads loving it
> 
> 
> christmas greetings to one and all who visit this thread hope you all have a good one
> ...



You too- time to get Pished  xxx


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks agent 

Happy Christmas everyone 

Las


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 25, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> thanks agent
> 
> Happy Christmas everyone
> 
> Las


merry christmas Las!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

merry crimbo one and all! now wheres the funk at las!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;8llm_RNGf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llm_RNGf2c[/video]



Kiki007 said:


> merry christmas Las!


thanks mate hope ur good?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> merry crimbo one and all! now wheres the funk at las!!!


sorry boss... 






is this the funk u ment? a "back" shot, normaly take a picture from the "front". i was looking at the arm i pollinated earlier and thinking about pulling it down later tonight at 9 weeks 6days. - de lemon haze











mop bucket cheese











blue cheese






doggie






headband






hb back, dog front (taller)






g-bomb back left, headband back right. LSD front left, dog front right.







yins, 2x timewarp 1x amnesia lemon


























cleaned the tank out today and had a change around, looks really clean in the flesh lol.


hope u've had a relaxing few days? 

take it easy, las


edit - added video


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

looks amazing las love the frog lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks bro  niped a tiny little lemon bud this morning smoking it in the end of my joint now and i reckon its gonna be a cracker, can taste the haze through the greenery, nose is tingling


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;8llm_RNGf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llm_RNGf2c[/video]

for all that missed it when i post


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking lovely as always las, it wont be long now


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok the clones that i have taken are now in soil, but things are not going the way i wanted them too.

Anyone help me out here why are my clones looking sad ass?????????? FIRST TIME CLONING

there under a T5 8w aqua red light. Have just potted them from clones and will be moving them into a 400w veg in a couple days.

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

loved the track Las, very nice.....I want to suck that girls cheek bones, lol she's nice.


las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;8llm_RNGf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llm_RNGf2c[/video]
> 
> for all that missed it when i post


Re yer clones ae...420, are those already rooted clones? Looks like they are starving of water, or the roots are choked (if they have roots)


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 27, 2010)

Re yer clones ae...420, are those already rooted clones? Looks like they are starving of water, or the roots are choked (if they have roots)[/QUOTE]

dont think there thirsty, had them in a clone chamber for like 12 days then re potted them yesterday...hope its like shock so they bounce back fast


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

So there were roots when you re-potted them?




aotearoa420 said:


> Re yer clones ae...420, are those already rooted clones? Looks like they are starving of water, or the roots are choked (if they have roots)


dont think there thirsty, had them in a clone chamber for like 12 days then re potted them yesterday...hope its like shock so they bounce back fast[/QUOTE]


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 27, 2010)

i dont know aye like i said first time cloning had been like 12 days in clone chamber so thought id put them in soil

this ok?????? as some seem alright


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

I would bet the ones that don't look okay have not rooted as well

It can take quite a few days if just in soil, and with the colder weather, this also slows down cloning in soil, unless you have a controlled cloning chamber. If you have some empty clear plastic bottles, just cut the top off and put one over each of the clones that are not okay (mini humidity chamber) If they still do not perk up, just pull the clones back out of the soil, re-snip and put them in a jar of water to perk back up, then start agan


aotearoa420 said:


> i dont know aye like i said first time cloning had been like 12 days in clone chamber so thought id put them in soil
> 
> this ok?????? as some seem alright


----------



## aotearoa420 (Dec 27, 2010)

DST said:


> I would bet the ones that don't look okay have not rooted as well
> 
> It can take quite a few days if just in soil, and with the colder weather, this also slows down cloning in soil, unless you have a controlled cloning chamber. If you have some empty clear plastic bottles, just cut the top off and put one over each of the clones that are not okay (mini humidity chamber) If they still do not perk up, just pull the clones back out of the soil, re-snip and put them in a jar of water to perk back up, then start agan


ok so they are still in rocwool so if i do the water bottle trick first and things dont get better then pull them out of the soil and there existing rocwool cut again and put into water????
sorry very new to the game


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

morning hc, dst and a420 

clones are fragile little things untill they have legs. i have mine setup as i want them, then leave them under 24 hours light with a misting of water as much as possible (6x times a day) under a humidity dome (propergator) warmth is a key factor as dst said, not to hot not to cold. 

i'd leave em for the time being for a good few hours under the dome to see if they look like there are picking up. personally i dont think re potting them into soil will help ya if there screwed but i'm no expert on clones.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

DST said:


> loved the track Las, very nice.....I want to suck that girls cheek bones, lol she's nice.


not really into black girls but she's ok. great pair of lungs  (sorry ladies)


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

[youtube]/v/UzYlQFGAb24?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]

Shy fx is cool


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

woah freeky i just been listening to that on repeat about 3 times so much tallent in the video, skibba, det, plan b, goldie, benga and skream, pro green, tinchy stryder, miss brat. probs loads more i dont know the faces of. cheers for posting its at the top of my page now (max posts)


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

cool glad im still in touch with da yout lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

ur as young as the lady u feel lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/UzYlQFGAb24?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]
> 
> Shy fx is cool



hahaha i know someone in the video lmao, he mixed on the radio after me one time and is good mates with my mate lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

aotearoa420 said:


> ok the clones that i have taken are now in soil, but things are not going the way i wanted them too.
> 
> Anyone help me out here why are my clones looking sad ass?????????? FIRST TIME CLONING
> 
> ...


Hey there 420. Your clones dont look that bad but typically you wait until you see roots before they go into soil and that can take up to three weeks if conditions are not perfect. The mini domes that D mentioned or for tha matter a big dome over all of them is a good idea. If I were you I would cut those lower leaves off or at least cut them in half, those clones are not strong enough to hold them up,,,trust me your cuttings will be happier if you do, more energy into developing roots. And minimal water at this point no more than a tablespoon/day and not on the rockwool but in a circle a round it. Most of them should be fine. Oh and no 400 watts for a few weeks!!!!! Start with cfls in the blue range and move them down a couple of inches every day so that after a week the lights are a couple of inches above the clones.

Good luck, Highlander


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;8llm_RNGf2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8llm_RNGf2c[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


max posts page bump


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

still amazing las lol


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 27, 2010)

S'all looking rather lovely, and i like that little web-foot fellow! Now i feel i know what he is but am smoked up and second guessing myself at every turn so i refuse to commit! Also got confused by the bowl with the two peat pellets, though they were in a bubbling bowl of water, somehow, for some reason, and that the thing in the middle was a wrapper from a ribena straw, placed there for some intentional reason. Deary me i've gone quaint in the head.


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 27, 2010)

Heads Up said:


> So then, what dummy invented smart pots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 27, 2010)

DST said:


> haha.....you got me there....funny how they decided to move to Scotland.


Cheap labor lol

I dont know, I think the UK is a great place for a garden business with all those gardens in the country.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 27, 2010)

Crypnotic said:


> Cheap labor lol
> 
> I dont know, I think the UK is a great place for a garden business with all those gardens in the country.


LOL Cheap Labor.
As Rab would say, theres 20 millon people and 17 millon jobs, some poor bugger has to not work...LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there 420. Your clones dont look that bad but typically you wait until you see roots before they go into soil and that can take up to three weeks if conditions are not perfect. The mini domes that D mentioned or for tha matter a big dome over all of them is a good idea. If I were you I would cut those lower leaves off or at least cut them in half, those clones are not strong enough to hold them up,,,trust me your cuttings will be happier if you do, more energy into developing roots. And minimal water at this point no more than a tablespoon/day and not on the rockwool but in a circle a round it. Most of them should be fine. Oh and no 400 watts for a few weeks!!!!! Start with cfls in the blue range and move them down a couple of inches every day so that after a week the lights are a couple of inches above the clones.
> 
> Good luck, Highlander


good advice bro  i like to keep my clones smaller, i have better success rate with them. i wanna try that air layer cloning that 1bmm posted on the 600, looks interesting.



mr west said:


> still amazing las lol


thanks for the kind words bro 



tip top toker said:


> S'all looking rather lovely, and i like that little web-foot fellow! Now i feel i know what he is but am smoked up and second guessing myself at every turn so i refuse to commit! Also got confused by the bowl with the two peat pellets, though they were in a bubbling bowl of water, somehow, for some reason, and that the thing in the middle was a wrapper from a ribena straw, placed there for some intentional reason. Deary me i've gone quaint in the head.


the frog u mean bro lmfao  i had 2 read that a few times through but it was well worth it hahaha. u been smoking ur uk cheese cut? that scrog, how did it turn out in the end?




Crypnotic said:


> Heads Up said:
> 
> 
> > So then, what dummy invented smart pots?
> ...


thanks bro, gonna look into it in the new year when i got a bit more cash floating around



Crypnotic said:


> Cheap labor lol
> 
> I dont know, I think the UK is a great place for a garden business with all those gardens in the country.





Hemlock said:


> LOL Cheap Labor.
> As Rab would say, theres 20 millon people and 17 millon jobs, some poor bugger has to not work...LOL


lmao lads 


my timewarps have poked there heads out of the jiffy pellets, there sitting under my 250 under the stairs again lol. 
had a word with the neighbour who i get on with and said i had put a server (she knows about my websites and that) next to the wall and could she hear it. unfortunately she could, she said she didnt mind but i'd rather not annoy her.
i can get the bulb closer any way so i'm probs getting the same amount of lumens any way lol

71 days tomorrow for the lemon


----------



## Crypnotic (Dec 27, 2010)

Is that lemon still alive? I thought you cut that bitch down by now lol.

That plant is a monster! You did a good job on that one, let us know how it smokes after the cure bro.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 28, 2010)

I been smoking cheese and sweet tooth and also lots of cheese hash  i was thinking it was a newt because of it's slender body


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;SMny1jIfKU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMny1jIfKU4[/video]
i used 2 go 2 school with one of the guys from Sigma, nice chap fair play 2 him. he was mixing and playing the drums/violin when we was at school 




Crypnotic said:


> Is that lemon still alive? I thought you cut that bitch down by now lol.
> 
> That plant is a monster! You did a good job on that one, let us know how it smokes after the cure bro.


this is the 3rd complete grow i've done with the same clone, its lush bro  the longer u leave it the better it gets, thats why i'm holding out really. i'm running low on the k-train so its gonna be sooner rather than later lmao



tip top toker said:


> I been smoking cheese and sweet tooth and also lots of cheese hash  i was thinking it was a newt because of it's slender body


ahhh didnt think of a newt lol. yeah he/she was floating on the top, sometimes they do it with there nose sticking out of the water. they kinda strech out, i guess for surface tension/area or something?






spluffed on lemon bud/arm x k-train already got a seed from this branch  i removed a couple of smaller bits from the bottom to quick dry  also before anyone slates me for the terrible trim job, i used a razor blade, no holder lmao (couldnt find the scissors)






just after lights on 






2x timewarps left, amnesia lemon right






disgusting amount of dominos lmao


edit - just borrowed a cheesy of my house mate till my branch is dry


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2010)

Noone here is going ta slate ya for how ya trim baby!! must have sucked not being able to find your sicssors though. I really need some new ones myself 

Is that the Dominoes with the new recipe? I think they made it to garlicky myself. Got ta love pretty much love any pizza though, right!!

Hope your day is going good hon


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey las, discovered that my romulan timewarp is a man. I have another TW that is the stretchiest man I have seen, gonna bin that, and a female that is also quite stretchy, but will flower her to sample the goods. Was hoping for a female romxtw, bit bummed but hey ho.

peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Noone here is going ta slate ya for how ya trim baby!! must have sucked not being able to find your sicssors though. I really need some new ones myself
> 
> Is that the Dominoes with the new recipe? I think they made it to garlicky myself. Got ta love pretty much love any pizza though, right!!
> 
> Hope your day is going good hon


not sure about the new dominos to be honest  thanks for the kind words though bro (edit - if it was the new dominos or not)



DST said:


> Hey las, discovered that my romulan timewarp is a man. I have another TW that is the stretchiest man I have seen, gonna bin that, and a female that is also quite stretchy, but will flower her to sample the goods. Was hoping for a female romxtw, bit bummed but hey ho.
> 
> peace, DST


gonna do some clone experiments with mine before i go the whole hog to make sure i've got a girl lol. not fussed about a boy though to be fair would like to have a play with some proper pollen, not hermied pollen lmao


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 29, 2010)

happy xmas hope ya hada good las.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 29, 2010)

very kind of u sir  same 2 you and the family, hope ur all good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

haha a razor blade, must have taken a while man. hope you had a good one fella big one tomorrow!?


----------



## dirk d (Dec 30, 2010)

las your SLH is looking amazing!! when you gonna chop that down?? how does it smell?? can you give us a close up of the crystals??


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha a razor blade, must have taken a while man. hope you had a good one fella big one tomorrow!?


was more a pain in the arse with the sticky blade lol. gonna smoke my quick dryed bud tonight when the lass's kids are asleep. she only smokes in the evening and only a few tokes lol, smoked my k-train, lemon, and mop bucket cheese to no real effect. smoked 4 tokes on the filthy cheese i got before xmas and i could see it in her eyes lmao. 

no real plans for nye, was trying to get some mdma but thats fell through  not doing any bugle so might get some little ones if i cn get hold of em, been a while lol. what about u bro?



dirk d said:


> las your SLH is looking amazing!! when you gonna chop that down?? how does it smell?? can you give us a close up of the crystals??


thanks bro, cheers for stopping by  not at home at the mo but i'll try to get a shot when i'm back 2moro. i checked the i removed and saw mostly cloudy, a few clear and 5 or 6 ambers on the whole small bud. nearly ready, started my flush 

my house mate has checked on the yins, there doing good cant wait to get back and see em.

have a great nye everyone what ever u may get up 2 


Las


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey LAS - happy nye... thread is looking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2010)

goin for a meal with some peeps my girl is being a nutjob saying she doesnt want to go out n see people eveen though it was her idea a month n a half back..... women.

ive had a fairly heavy xmas drugs wise so im only geetting a half henry for mesen and another for a pal but like i say we are going for a meal so were under strict oerders no beak before the meal. ill be lucky if its there tomorrow haha

have a good one wherever you end up fella! 

(if you can get ahold of them £10 E they are worth the sxcratch  )


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 30, 2010)

How's it las, hope you had a good Christmas and all the best for the New Year Mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 30, 2010)

Kiki007 said:


> hey LAS - happy nye... thread is looking good.


thanks mate hope u have a good one, happy nye 2 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> goin for a meal with some peeps my girl is being a nutjob saying she doesnt want to go out n see people eveen though it was her idea a month n a half back..... women.
> 
> ive had a fairly heavy xmas drugs wise so im only geetting a half henry for mesen and another for a pal but like i say we are going for a meal so were under strict oerders no beak before the meal. ill be lucky if its there tomorrow haha
> 
> ...


god damn it lmao. nearly got hold of some of them earlier but the guy stopped answering his phone  not sure what we're gonna do. i've got a nearly dry lemon branch at home and a bottle of jd so i should be alright 



greenjambo said:


> How's it las, hope you had a good Christmas and all the best for the New Year Mate!
> 
> jambo;>)


thanks a lot bro, same 2 u hope u have a good one tonight


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy Hogmanay the night Las, all the best for 2011.

Peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year mucker

you could prolly get that lemon to jump through a hoop lol it does some awesome shit for you


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

bless u sir's and the same 2 u and ur family 

osc ur making me blush lol. i've got 34 seeds out of that lemon bud i pollinated with the k-train so i'm over the moon so far lol and i think theres another 10-20 in there lol. Hazey Train (super lemon haze x k-train) 

getting some little ones for tonight, i'll probs be back later off my face with some pics, the little ones have grown quite a bit while i've been away 

once again happy new year, all the best for 2011


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

welcome to las fingerez garden 












1x lemon seed i found at the front a few days ago and a few selfed k-train seeds






Hazey Train seeds (lemon haze x k-train) edit - got a few more now than the pic 






Lemon Haze 10.5 weeks 12.12, new avatar me thinks lol






supercropped dog and headband 2.5 weeks 12.12











close ups of lemon











Blue Cheese











Mop Bucket Cheese







dog - anyone recognise the symptoms not seen this before. its in bio bizz compost like the others (overwatering???)






does what it says on the pot, my old sticker from before lol






timewarp






headband 






amnesia lemon


feeling nice and warm inside a little buzzing 


HAVE A GREAT 2011 

las fingerez


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice looking. good job. i would check the runoff ph on the unknown symptoms. did u top the slh or supercrop or what? Basically i wanna try it. how do i go about figuring out how high my screen should be and how many tops to make


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW LAS - you really know how to get to a girl's heart!! Now that's a garden I'm envious of!! Happy new year.


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice. 

Happy New Year Las! Stay out of trouble, hehe


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year - im baked too lol- nice lookin plants! put mine to shame ha ha i fancy a bit of crossing could really do with another grow space grr lol- maybe a bit of outside this summer instead lol xx


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> very nice looking. good job. i would check the runoff ph on the unknown symptoms. did u top the slh or supercrop or what? Basically i wanna try it. how do i go about figuring out how high my screen should be and how many tops to make


hmmm back to basics i suppose, just a bit high earlier but i'll check the run off out cheers bro. 

regards space for scrog u need enough space to comfortably move ur hand around underneath to remove anything below the screen aprox 1-2 weeks into 12.12. this one was a bit short (hight from soil/coco/etc to screen) as i wanted to get things moving a bit quicker just for my 1st run after a break. 
did you see the headband that i've lst'ed and topped




thats pre training for the screen, this time i'm having 5 main arteries coming up from the main stem spreading out from the underneath of the screen *aprox* 10-12 inches from the top of the soil/pot. i've done more arms/branches before but i want nice thick stems before i flip. if she carries on growing the way she is, i'll be re potting and sticking the screen on before long so i'll document it with some pics for ya so u can see what i mean. (i think she's going on the lemon's screen and 10L airpot hehehe)

have a look in my pics on my profile u can see the progress of the current lemon in the screen from clone. i'm no expert but feel free to ask away bro and i'll help if i can 

there's a thread https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/282177-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html i used 2 visit a while back, check them out, the 1st lot of pages pictures speak for them selves  

if ur running the bx2 or heavy budded plants in a scrog i'd recomend some extra netting to go over the top aprox 12-18 inches above the screen, like dst has and myself, mine is tucked in the plant for convinence of moving. u wanna put that on around the same time as removing the stuff under the screen so when it stretches into its final position u can just pull the mesh stuff up a bit and it holds it all together quite well rather than stings and all that later on  its so much easyer doing it before the buds start forming  my lemon is kinda cool doesnt really need it but my blue cheese does as its quite cheesy  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/pea-&-bean-netting-4m-x1.7m-_W0QQitemZ360281212082QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=192215701584&rvr_id=192215701584&cguid=3f55675e12d0a0aad5a3d333fff565de

hope ur having a good one bro?



Kiki007 said:


> WOW LAS - you really know how to get to a girl's heart!! Now that's a garden I'm envious of!! Happy new year.


thanks a lot mate, all the best for 2011 x


time for bed 02:43 GMT gonna watch a film and go to sleep  a good night, nice and chilled hope u lot had a good one 

Las Fingerez


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

Dezracer said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Happy New Year Las! Stay out of trouble, hehe


thanks bro same 2 u. had a nice chilled one at home with some mates, some lemon, jd and my "little friends"



Agent Provocateur said:


> happy new year - im baked too lol- nice lookin plants! put mine to shame ha ha i fancy a bit of crossing could really do with another grow space grr lol- maybe a bit of outside this summer instead lol xx


na dont be silly girl its all about learning i think u did well. how many times u done it before? crossings cool, i'd like a male i've got one in mind (that sounds so wrong ) maby a bit of back crossing of my lemon haze etc for the new years resolution lmao 

hope u had a good one and happy new year mate x

took a while typing the last message lmao thats why i missed u guys


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 1, 2011)

Great work once again las. Have a good one when it comes and all the best in the new year mate!
edit: p.s nice new Avatar las;>)

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice New Years in with the ladies Las, looking great bru, all the best for 2011.

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks a lot chaps  hope its a good year for you guys 2


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy growing Las quite funny were ya thought I was from,,,,Nope, Green Mountain Boy is I

Have a good one!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks a lot mate 

i normally work it out from the every day words that people use i'm sure u used a "scottish accent" when u was typing a few times?

u can tell i'm sure that i'm not to far from london as i use words like gezza, sweet and sound lmao. i dont sound cockney or anything like that before anyone thinks along them lines lmao  common some would say lol.

when i read donnys + dst's + jambo's posts i can almost hear the accent if you know what i mean. i'm pretty high


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

Haha yeah I'm pretty high right now too lol. A month or so ago on Dons thread we were have a discussion of our family lineage. I'm sure thats where you caght the scoish accent a few tmes!! I know the street and the number of the house near York where my 3rd greatgrandfather lived in the late 1700s before he came to America and settled this beautiful mountain which is now pretty much now raped by all of the ski areas. Oh well such is life,,,we do produce more than our fair share of snowboard olympiads,,,its a way of life here 

Later mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new year las lad! im still suffering now!


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2011)

happy new year laz, hope all is well in the garden. i may try that scrog technique in the future, my plants are completely bonkers, i've lost control. when looking at the SLH i always wondered why you have the loose fitting net on the top, after seeing the cheese i know why. cheers bud


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah I'm pretty high right now too lol. A month or so ago on Dons thread we were have a discussion of our family lineage. I'm sure thats where you caght the scoish accent a few tmes!! I know the street and the number of the house near York where my 3rd greatgrandfather lived in the late 1700s before he came to America and settled this beautiful mountain which is now pretty much now raped by all of the ski areas. Oh well such is life,,,we do produce more than our fair share of snowboard olympiads,,,its a way of life here
> 
> Later mate


haha most probs bro lol i think i remember that convo lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy new year las lad! im still suffering now!


easy bro the same 2 u, read about ur muscles lmao  



ghb said:


> happy new year laz, hope all is well in the garden. i may try that scrog technique in the future, my plants are completely bonkers, i've lost control. when looking at the SLH i always wondered why you have the loose fitting net on the top, after seeing the cheese i know why. cheers bud


yeah i'll be needing them screens in the next few weeks when they start fattening up  there gonna be str8 under the 600 soaking up the rays 





















Lemon Haze before the chop, some slight purpling going on, my temps have not been low at night around 18-20oC






never seen the dry box so full. only ever about 3/4 full 

















10 Litre Airpot 6 weeks 18.6 nearly 11 weeks 12.12


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 2, 2011)

wicked job las looks great.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2011)

The roots look great for it being that long. Enjoy the fruits of your labor las, she's one to be proud of! Let us know how it is.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 2, 2011)

looking amazing las, nice work bro


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2011)

that hash is gonna be supreme


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 3, 2011)

You only vegged that 6 weeks?? what the frick, I vegged mine double but it's like half the size haha. Crazy good stuff las.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wicked job las looks great.


thanks bro 



Highlanders cave said:


> The roots look great for it being that long. Enjoy the fruits of your labor las, she's one to be proud of! Let us know how it is.


cheers  its not to bad already lol but i'll let u know 



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> looking amazing las, nice work bro


cheers bro 



shishkaboy said:


> that hash is gonna be supreme


hehehe hope so mate 



WOWgrow said:


> You only vegged that 6 weeks?? what the frick, I vegged mine double but it's like half the size haha. Crazy good stuff las.


hmmm didnt explane properly lol. the clone had about 2 weeks before i got it (from being chopped) but yeah them airpots sure do work  oh and it was under the 600mh, which i prefer for veging 



thanks for the comments and visits


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2011)

that is some impressive shit man  havent quite seen a plant like that since mammath departed.

i bet that rootball was a right twat to get apart!?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

wow bro, westy used 2 have a mammath quote in his signature, thats a BIG compliment bro, thanks 

i'm thinking about wanting to find out what gram per watt i'm getting, is this possible with a perpetual grow? surely u cant work it out with one plant though, coz thats not really a fair test is it? (unless u times it by 4 as thats what i could fit but thats still not fair?)

i may hault my perpetual for one grow, i've been thinking about chucking a couple in when the cheeses are done. i might as well finish the dog and headband i've got in the tent now in another "room". not sure how exactly but maybe some temporarily built cab with a whole heap of cfl's? that way my next 4 scrog's can be finished of vegging under the 600mh


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like the method of putting the screen right on the plant works pretty damn good. Going to have to try that soon.

Congrats on the stellar looking buds!


----------



## dirk d (Jan 3, 2011)

wow las that SLH looks amazing!! cant wait for my girls to grow up like yours. hopefully. only my first grow but i can hope.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 3, 2011)

with plants looking like that you may well convert me to 'airpots'  you grown in other types of pots before using these? great job- lots of fat nuggies mmmmm


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Looks like the method of putting the screen right on the plant works pretty damn good. Going to have to try that soon.
> 
> Congrats on the stellar looking buds!


cheers dez bro hope ur good?



dirk d said:


> wow las that SLH looks amazing!! cant wait for my girls to grow up like yours. hopefully. only my first grow but i can hope.


hehe cheers for the nice comment bro  dont you worry young padawan keep on reading through threads on here and u'll soon pick up the info u need to get u by  this is only my 4th grow bro  



Agent Provocateur said:


> with plants looking like that you may well convert me to 'airpots'  you grown in other types of pots before using these? great job- lots of fat nuggies mmmmm


yeah i used the normal round/square pots diff sizes from 7L to 15L. i've done so many different things since i 1st started (although a few people say my blue cheese was best 1st time, probs the soil) i'm fairly sure they do something as i've never seen roots wrapped around the bottom like i've seen in normal pots just really dense roots like in the pics.

been getting the hydro out to get it started for when my mate drops the clones off. when i spoke 2 him he said that his blue cheese cuttings have not rooted so i'm a little concerned about loosing my blue cheese cut. he's gonna take some clones off his girl thats 3weeks in 12.12 and i'm gonna stick em under the 250mh at 20/4 maybe more light, hopefully they should revert. i did read once about rooting them in 12.12 but i dont like the idea of them being in the dark for 12 hours. your opinions please as always are welcome


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah that quoat was pritty old from mammath and he dunt play here no more


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 3, 2011)

westy i'm surprised u didnt comment/notice the rushing on pink champagne record case, i was kinda waiting lmao


----------



## dirk d (Jan 3, 2011)

from advice from seasoned growers one told me he takes his clones 2 weeks into flowering when he does his trim job. his clones turn out with very thick stems and very nice buds. he sais that in first 2 weeks plant is still transitioning into the flower mode.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers dez bro hope ur good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just clip off any sex organs that are there. and it should revert. but after it roots give it intense light. this is just what i have done myself in a worse situation. so im sure u will be fine. the only reason i am even saying anything is because i had a prollem where my clone kept flowering. but i got the new one straight to veg.


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2011)

thats something i wouldnt of recognised lol, i remember pink champagn speed lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

dirk d said:


> from advice from seasoned growers one told me he takes his clones 2 weeks into flowering when he does his trim job. his clones turn out with very thick stems and very nice buds. he sais that in first 2 weeks plant is still transitioning into the flower mode.


You can take cuttings off your plants in flower up to 5 or 6 days in, after that they have started the flowering phase, and will have to transition from flower back to veg and will delay your veg time. Good luck with your first gro bro.

Mornin all,,,trying out the black hash balls that came out of the 20 micron bag...kabooooom blows the top of yer head off lol. Have a good one!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 4, 2011)

Ayy las hows things bro. Stopping by to say hi. Lemon scrog looks mouth watering, good job bro.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

Alright las, just stopping by doing my rounds. Benn busy man, all's good bro!

How you doin 1BM. Cheers for the Rep man!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

dirk d said:


> from advice from seasoned growers one told me he takes his clones 2 weeks into flowering when he does his trim job. his clones turn out with very thick stems and very nice buds. he sais that in first 2 weeks plant is still transitioning into the flower mode.





shishkaboy said:


> just clip off any sex organs that are there. and it should revert. but after it roots give it intense light. this is just what i have done myself in a worse situation. so im sure u will be fine. the only reason i am even saying anything is because i had a prollem where my clone kept flowering. but i got the new one straight to veg.





Highlanders cave said:


> You can take cuttings off your plants in flower up to 5 or 6 days in, after that they have started the flowering phase, and will have to transition from flower back to veg and will delay your veg time. Good luck with your first gro bro.
> 
> Mornin all,,,trying out the black hash balls that came out of the 20 micron bag...kabooooom blows the top of yer head off lol. Have a good one!


cheers for the advice guys, i've got 2 clones in a dome here now that are gonna be under 22/2 for about 5 days then to 20/4. i'll keep ya posted on the results



mr west said:


> thats something i wouldnt of recognised lol, i remember pink champagn speed lol


[video=youtube;cYYu9jtyOx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYYu9jtyOx0[/video]
skip track to 01:40 and play from there 
lol i thought u said u was a raver thats all lmao  used 2 love that track



1badmasonman said:


> Ayy las hows things bro. Stopping by to say hi. Lemon scrog looks mouth watering, good job bro.


i'm good thanks mate  cheers bro, been wondering how the others are going to fair in the scrogs that will be for the next round  



greenjambo said:


> Alright las, just stopping by doing my rounds. Benn busy man, all's good bro!
> 
> How you doin 1BM. Cheers for the Rep man!


hey bro glad everything is good for u 


been a bit busy today, went down my town to grab some bits for the house (bin bags and the like) and been tydying up the house and gardens  re-potted the headband, dog, and lsd into bigger pots. put the hb in the 10L airpot, the dog in the 7.5L airpot and the lsd in a 11L pot which i am regretting. i've got a 15L pot in the loft i may repot in a couple of days when she's settled a bit. also potted up the timewarp and amnesia into larger pots to bury the long stalk a bit as they keep on falling over lol.

got my clones from my mate 2.5 weeks into 12.12, they look healthy enough, another matter for my lemon cutting  the blue's are propped up kinda clever so they wont fall over, i'll take some pics 2moro. my lemon cutting was the smallest i've EVER seen, i'm surprised it rooted tbh and its kinda yellow. its kinda fucked things for what i wanted to do with the timing of things but i guess it can veg for a few more weeks and put it in later. 

also got that g-bomb which is kinda recovering and growing now, could chuck that in i suppose just wanted 2 get my hydro up and running this time. next time i suppose when i'm gonna do a run of 4 lemon scrogg i think, thats when i could do a side by side with the airpots and boost  

would this be valid tests? both i mean singularly 
1x airpot (control) no boost. - 1x airpot boost. - 1x normal pot no boost. 
that way i'm testing the boost vs no boost in the two airpots and the airpots vs normal pots in the control and normal pot. everything else the same, 3x lemon haze clones, nutes, lighting, etc (canna boost i'm referring to here, about 40 quid a L)

make sense as i'm fairly high but thought it through lmao.

hope ur all good? 

Las


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 4, 2011)

I only ever smoked the LSD from when a old friend grew it. It was a read nice smoke, really skunky, chestnut-sandlewood tasting! The guy said it was a real Sativa grower and went like fook! Too much for that ideot to handle so he never even cloned it!
Hope it comes good for you! Been looking into those Airpots! Might give them a go?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

yep love the airpots 






Hazey Train seeds (Super Lemon Haze x K-Train) ended up with a few more than whats in the pic  around 30-40 or so and i've not checked the other branch i spluffed 

this my 1st attempt at spluffing........ to read more visit the https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html thread (my post is at the end)

las


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

TRUE RAVE MUSIC - before everything went into 50 million different genres.....t'was just Techno man!!! Saw Speedy Jay at Pure live in Edinburgh 1990 Hogmanay...best Ecktonors of my life that night.

Go on, you know you want to start chewing
[youtube]hSSNsBjvtx0[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Listened to most of it. Interesting but its not music. Thats just my opinion not trying to rain on your parade,,,whatever floats ones boat


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey nice job with your first attempt at breeding las those seeds look great! Wicked cross too!!


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

I am I must admit a little surprised by your comment of it not being music HC....anyway I agree, it's not music, it was a way of life for a lot of people, although not to the taste of everyone. 

I wouldn't listen to this sort of music now but I spent a number of years thinking Rave was the life, the only life, why would you want anything else it was so good....almost scary good, give up life and not do anything else except Rave, and plan to Rave, and then Rave some more. But then I grew up (but only a little.) Oh, and the drugs got shit...haha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah sorry bro it was a bit out of line after I thought about. Been in a funk for a few days now and this one seems to be a hard one to get out of. I can totally see the time and place for that type of techno and with the strobes Im sure its trippy as all hell.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

naughty naughty HC u've broken the unwritten rule about bad vibes on the thread. hahaha only joking bro but i accept ur apology  

rave was a way of life (awol, i used 2 have a record bag) for me also and wouldnt listen to anything else. like D i've also grown up a little and am now more into all types, i even have some arctic monkeys on vinyl lol.

just been down my town for breakfast with my mate who i've named my headband after and also in respect for her mother the seed came from, Thelma  Louise just in case u aint up 2 speed lol. i got some of my screen mesh stuff from the "pound" shop (nothings really a pound but its one of them type of shops) it was only a fiver, i paid 10 quid for my last roll from homebase lol. also got some baking trays, i'll show u what i'm doing with them later lol.

have a good day guys and girls 

Las


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

You making some cakes Las? lol.

HC, it's all good bru, hope you can lift yerself out the funk.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

DST, that video almost made me start gurning and I'm stone cold sober haha. Had many a night at my mates dancing around his house with jaws independent of our faces. 

Las, what ph pen do you use? do you use it to measure the ph of the water and the runoff or just the water?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

DST said:


> You making some cakes Las? lol.
> 
> HC, it's all good bru, hope you can lift yerself out the funk.


yeah HC keep ya chin up bro  nope no cakes and i dont think i'm gonna have a play tonight, maybe tomorrow lol



WOWgrow said:


> DST, that video almost made me start gurning and I'm stone cold sober haha. Had many a night at my mates dancing around his house with jaws independent of our faces.
> 
> Las, what ph pen do you use? do you use it to measure the ph of the water and the runoff or just the water?


i measured the run off the other day but seemed the same as the others so wasnt really 2 sure what was up with it, its ok now though  yeah i mainly use it for checking the ph of the water before giving to my plants, use a little ph down or rhiziotonic for ph up if i go slightly under.

edit - i make the nutes first then add ph 

http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=essentials+ph+meter&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=icwkTYbtM5O7hAfmzJX_AQ&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQrQQwAA
its served me over a year and i dont calibrate it that often, also lost the lid. oh and i've lost the pen at the moment lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah wicked, cheers for the advice mate. I heard the rhizo makes the ph go up quite a bit, for all I know, the ph could be about 8 for my whole grow haha. How's the drying of the SLH going?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

cheers bro, its getting there slowly my quick dryed buds are still smelling surprisingly lemony and hazy, it normaly goes a bit tomato plant smell if u know what i mean? lol got a nice punch 2


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

that tune brought back some memorys for sure and like d said it was a way of life for a good few years, eutopia. Happy days. long term use of extacy cant be good for ya tho lol i now cry at the drop of a hat lol.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 5, 2011)

good ol 90's lol............


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

lol westy i remember u saying that on another thread coz if its like a sad ending in a film i start welling up not proper crying but its pretty funny, well not at the time lmao. its even worse the few weeks after taking em, like now lol. dances with wolves the other night on iplayer lmao its not even sad pmsl  hahahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> good ol 90's lol............


hehehe, i'm a little younger than westy, i'm guessing ur roughly the same age? it was the end of the 90's for me and into the 00's lol. used 2 love a bit of mandy or some little ones


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

id be crying at the thought of watching that film lmao. Its any emotional charged moment on tv thats backed up with music normaly strings or something


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hehehe, i'm a little younger than westy, i'm guessing ur roughly the same age? it was the end of the 90's for me and into the 00's lol. used 2 love a bit of mandy or some little ones


nooooooo, im 10yrs younger than westy, was the same for me, billy n disco biscuits into the 00's


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> also got some baking trays, i'll show u what i'm doing with them later lol.
> 
> have a good day guys and girls
> 
> Las


hey LAS - are you making cannabutter?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> id be crying at the thought of watching that film lmao. Its any emotional charged moment on tv thats backed up with music normaly strings or something


yeah that does it for me subliminal chords (music) i think sometimes? a very clever advert or the ones about animals getting treated bad could set me off with the watery eyes lol. or someone doing really well after trying hard like the para-olympics



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> nooooooo, im 10yrs younger than westy, was the same for me, billy n disco biscuits into the 00's


sounds like ur roughly the same age as me then lol. ever go sanctuary? mk? even u westy?


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

oh yeah i go wen there is great accomplishement or jus cheers or one person being over happy lol i snot aswell as blub its embaressing


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

bless ya i bet u was a kind hearted fellow before ur mad days any way? saying that u'd never know about dst's past unless u asked hehehe (football)


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 5, 2011)

nah ive only ever been MK for shopping, skating, and concerts at the bowl lol, i turned 28 on sunday. i was more into global gathering, creamfields and MOS


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

theres a good hydro shop in mk, well jus outside mk www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

lol 

and we're back and normal again  i was gonna go bed but i been reading about aquaponics  very interesting as i understand the nitrogen cycle from my fish tank but not in that detail and i couldnt explain it to someone lol. i'm getting some info gathered together if anyones interested? i wanna give it a try but its the effort to get it working properly and if its practical lol

edit - damn that whodat for posting it on the 600 lmao 

edit edit - my last threads and posts are still a bit messed up but at least the menu bar is working again lol


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

I am having a little sob just reading all the nice comments, hahaha...fuk off gay lords j/k. I think the tear welling comes with age, as our muscles soften, so do our minds and hearts.... (they are just muscles after all, hehe)

I was just going to say Las, Whodat beat you to it and posted soemthing about that. Will need to watch the vid to get some clue about it.

Have a good un,

DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 6, 2011)

yo whats happening las! Just been reading the last page and without going back off topic that brought back the Mem's! HaHaHa
So how's the Lemon Smoking today! I once grew a White Skunk that just reeked of lemon from start to finnish! Like Lemon Curd, really distinct, so much so that my lass didnt like smoking it saying there was no taste of weed lmfao! I thought it was nice;>)
I think i was a bit too harsh with clearing out the old to bring in the new and left myself dry n no high! Got a wee bit para too, but was juggling too much anyway and going beyond sensible. By the way, the filter is on the menu lol.

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

hahaha bless your all in touch with your feminine sides arent ya haha too many E's in ya youf you lot....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> nah ive only ever been MK for shopping, skating, and concerts at the bowl lol, i turned 28 on sunday. i was more into global gathering, creamfields and MOS


Happy belated bday GreenThumb



greenjambo said:


> yo whats happening las! Just been reading the last page and without going back off topic that brought back the Mem's! HaHaHa
> So how's the Lemon Smoking today! I once grew a White Skunk that just reeked of lemon from start to finnish! Like Lemon Curd, really distinct, so much so that my lass didnt like smoking it saying there was no taste of weed lmfao! I thought it was nice;>)
> I think i was a bit too harsh with clearing out the old to bring in the new and left myself dry n no high! Got a wee bit para too, but was juggling too much anyway and going beyond sensible. By the way, the filter is on the menu lol.
> 
> jambo;>)


Bit of a dry spell in the gang, Westy's out, Don's out, jambo too?! Highlanders down to only two strains lol, pretty sure I'll be out too by the time of my next harvest, need to get that overlapping period dialed in a tad better


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

aye seems were all out of sync doesnt it  ive got a little to tide me over and i bought a bag today.. didnt feel right i tell you


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Out of sync, not sure what you mean....sorry to be such a c_ck but I refuse to pay 250 for an oz of nice bud when I sell it at max 200...doesn't make economic sense to me....I hate phone cameras


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2011)

thats a well stocked bar you keep D, whats your finest vintage?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

quite right D, i only got a 20 bag lol it could no way be mistaken for an 8th. im afeared to weigh it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh D your not going to make me pull out all my jars are you lol ;


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

On the top we have BX2 Cheese, followed by DOG, then some Outdoor headband and some Cali Orange.
Then some real old Headband and then some NY47 (jar with red plaid lid) Chemchiesel underneath that. Then Casey Jones, Thelma Headband, then Oscar Headband, then last jar on the right is the Blackjack....not sure I can say which is my fave, they are all smoked at different times fo the day...I am about to smoke my first joint today which is going to be Casey Jones, with a cup of tea naturally...and may be a choccy digger, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh D your not going to make me pull out all my jars are you lol ;


would love to see yer jars.....oooh er misses. Luckily ye dinae keep yer stash in jugs eh!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> Out of sync, not sure what you mean....sorry to be such a c_ck but I refuse to pay 250 for an oz of nice bud when I sell it at max 200...doesn't make economic sense to me....I hate phone cameras


Ya do have me beat in the selection dept though haha. Yeah I let my stuff go pretty cheap too but it cuts down on the risk,,,1 or 2 distributors, noone knows where they get their stuff from


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

That's the way bru...less people, less risk for sure. My mate who looks after me set up if I am away gets a bit of gear, and my mate from the Grey Area also buys some gear for personal stash....that's it, I am a stingy mother at times and like to smoke all my gear myself, haha. However I always pass the bong and joints round for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Going to pull the cali's out today for a photo shoot, I'll throw em in. Don't laugh,,,only have a few 2 liter jars, so a little bit of it is in tupperware lol. I'll take it out of the tupperware haha I have some other jars kicking around


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

A little of whats going on in the cave...

Most of it is Blueberry plus a couple of oz of the lemon Qleaner


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

i'll be back to comment later properly. virgin cut me off wankers  paid the bill so its all good now... just wanted 2 say quickly

GET UR JARS OUT, GET UR JARS OUT, GET UR JARS OUT FOR THE LADS 

lmao sorry pretty high  anyone else got any jars they want to share? please feel free, mine will be up in a few days. i put the lemon into a plastic bag for a couple of hours this morning and re hung in the dry box 

back later to reply to ya and visit ur threads 

Las


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye seems were all out of sync doesnt it  ive got a little to tide me over and i bought a bag today.. didnt feel right i tell you


i can dig that with a shovel. .3-.4 for 10 and not even a gram for 20. ther worst part is more of the time its not even better than the last bagseed i chopped. and thets with no cure. i got jus enought to last me a few more days while it cures tho.


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my little jar show with the one on the left being Haze, middle two are Afghan Kush and the one on the right is a mix of some Roadrunner, Bubba Kush and Sour Grapes. The buds in the mixed jar all smell very different from another so it's easy to tell what they are with just a sniff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Deserves to be supersized,,,looks and sounds like some tasty strains!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably more thc on the inside of the glass than in the bud i've got  Decided to give my flatmate an open invitation to my jars for december, it's much better when everyones smoking


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2011)

DST said:


> I am having a little sob just reading all the nice comments, hahaha...fuk off gay lords j/k. I think the tear welling comes with age, as our muscles soften, so do our minds and hearts.... (they are just muscles after all, hehe)
> 
> I am taking some serious offense to this post from Mr. DST. Greenthumb is turning twenty eight, I'm turning fifty eight, I'll match my memory against anyone on here, without welling up and spilling over. I'll tell ya' what comes with age, well I would if I could remember. Anyone have a tissue?
> 
> I did ecstasy once and I can honestly say it was the most horrific crash I've ever had from any chemical. It was like instant depression, I can see why you guys will cry at the drop of a hat...and thanks for the laughs guys with the comments from memory lane.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 6, 2011)

Tip top, that is one lonely sight my man, probably what my jars will be looking like in a couple weeks. I only need to make it till the end of the month. I'll be doing some chopping on the twenty second.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2011)

HI Las, 
Just found out about your grow. Your Super LEmon Haze is really quite an amazing plant. You did a brilliant job. She looks like a piece of art. The growing trelis you used is coool. I was thinking about gettin a spiral shaped one for my phototron. 
I presently have a super lemon haze plant growing in my phototron .. she is in her 5th week of flowering. 
Did you do much pruning to your leaves as you approached the end of flowering? Your plant looks very manicured. I was thinking about getting rid of some of my leaves but wasnt sure if it would hurt the plant.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Amber - nice to see you over here on LAS's thread- sorry i thought you knew about his BEAUTIFUL bitch that he just chopped down... or I wuold have told you to get over here and look at it! Cuz I know you're a SLH freak too!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> Hey Amber - nice to see you over here on LAS's thread- sorry i thought you knew about his BEAUTIFUL bitch that he just chopped down... or I wuold have told you to get over here and look at it! Cuz I know you're a SLH freak too!!


Hi Kiki, 
I had no fuckin idea this shit was going DOWN!! and my retarded ass just figured out how to subscribe to threads. Its been eatin at me since I joined riu. I am looking foward to your pictures tomorrow.. cant wait to eat some eye candy for my lunch.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

arrrrrrggggg i nearly got to the bottom of all of them post replying to pretty much everyone and then i went and f++ked it  lmao

thanks alot to everyone that has visited and posted there JARS on my thread cant wait to get mine filled  i'm hoping tomorow evening its gonna be dry enough for the jars then some burping for a few days, leaving the lid open for a couple of hours a day. i like doing it that way for some reason. 

dr amber cheers for the lovely coment bro, cheers for stopping by and i'll visit ur thread sometime soon 

cheers kiki  cool comment 

was gonna pop by all ur threads but i'll do it 2moro as i'm high and pretty tired been blitzing the house 2day looks quite good  more to do though  lol

have a good one 

las


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> arrrrrrggggg i nearly got to the bottom of all of them post replying to pretty much everyone and then i went and f++ked it  lmao
> 
> thanks alot to everyone that has visited and posted there JARS on my thread cant wait to get mine filled  i'm hoping tomorow evening its gonna be dry enough for the jars then some burping for a few days, leaving the lid open for a couple of hours a day. i like doing it that way for some reason.
> 
> ...


hey LAS - I hate it when that happens... anyway - Dr. Amber is no bro - she a sis... who can grow some beautiful SLH and is doing so in a phototron.... you and her have the best SLH plants I have seen - now both of you do very special things to them... so it's not like you're just regularly growing SLH in a tent or garage - but both of you do a great job. - and I think you'll learn from each other.

Peace.

oh AMBER- i'm 2 weeks into flowering ... no candy yet - (3 weeks behind you babe).


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks for the heads up kiki, i done the same thing 2 u lol. sorry dr amber lol 

edit -i got wonder woman at the top of my page now, max posts per page


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> edit -i got wonder woman at the top of my page now, max posts per page


My mind was making up endings to that sentence before I finished reading it....

_i got wonder woman at the top of my.......(fill in the blanks....)
_


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

Alright mate, cheers for the heads up on the Lemon Haze, just keeps sounding better man!
Hit me up when you come on!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

DST said:


> My mind was making up endings to that sentence before I finished reading it....
> 
> _i got wonder woman at the top of my.......(fill in the blanks....)
> _


dst u naughty lad, there's ladies that visit this thread lmao  hehehe



greenjambo said:


> Alright mate, cheers for the heads up on the Lemon Haze, just keeps sounding better man!
> Hit me up when you come on!
> 
> jambo;>)


shhhhh know one else knows yet hehehe....


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like you got a good friend with Amber there las!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

have a good weekend bro!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

ah LAS - it's all good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are sweeet and cool.. Im glad we crossed paths.
Theres nothin quiet like........ Surfin' on the Super Lemon Haze Wave...........................


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks guys and girls  riding that lemon highway right now 

got the final weigh in for all thats interested? 128 on the scales plus my 8g bud that has seeds in. plus the one arm i removed already and by weighing a few arms to work out an adverage i got 6g. 6g quick dried plus all the little bits i been smoking since i chopped. 
its not BONE dry yet but well on its way. puts me in the 5oz range but it has a little drying so 4oz and 3/4 to be on the safe side? 4oz and a half?






headband loving the pre screen treatment  






vegging girls. yes thats the original old mop bucket (got holes drilled in the rim for my screen lol) and no ur not allowed to know whats in it yet lol  






get ur jars out for the lads 






12.12 girls, one female headband but the dog has a few to many nannas growing out of the bud on another close inspection this afternoon. i had a chat with the master but now i'm very wary about scrogging it like i do just in case  might just throw the clone into the tent just to see as i can always take a clone of her. the clone has just started the uneven branch structure and i'm sure before long will start pre-flowering

hope ur having a good friday? getting my xbox back tonight after having it chipped


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking great Las. Nice haul from the Lemon as well, few of those in your tent and you're laughing bru.

Try to take a snip of the DOG thats in flower then reveg the clone, seems to have smacked the baws out of the DOG i have got growing.

take it easy lad,

DST


las fingerez said:


> thanks guys and girls  riding that lemon highway right now
> 
> got the final weigh in for all thats interested? 128 on the scales plus my 8g bud that has seeds in. plus the one arm i removed already and by weighing a few arms to work out an adverage i got 6g. 6g quick dried plus all the little bits i been smoking since i chopped.
> its not BONE dry yet but well on its way. puts me in the 5oz range but it has a little drying so 4oz and 3/4 to be on the safe side? 4oz and a half?
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

see the one on the left of the screened headband? (with a screen) thats a clone from that dog but still a little wary about the screen as i'm not easy gonna be able to check all around  still gonna chuck her in i think though just not screened as heavy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job las!! Qtr+ of primo smoke that you grew, enjoy the fruits of your labor. And its going to keep getting better


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 7, 2011)

its beautiful already so yeah it sure is  all my mates are loving it, my house mate with high tollerence is pretty stoned  got a marmite jar that i'm gonna pack full when bone dry and forget about it. if i remember the haze flavour comes out a bit more with the cure


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 7, 2011)

Congratulations fingerez on a job very well done. I just stare at the pic of your beautiful girl, sorry but I can't take my eyes off of her, she's got great curves in all the right places. I am stoked for my next grow, a sativa scrog, another first for me. Man this growing thing is addictive. Please let me know how it is in a few weeks after it's really had time to cure. I love a good sativa high.

Edit...tryin' to spread the love, will get ya' later. Beautiful job.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 7, 2011)

Got that right Headsup growing is addictive and loads of fun!!!!. Nice Haul on them lemons las they look right tasty bro


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Congratulations fingerez on a job very well done. I just stare at the pic of your beautiful girl, sorry but I can't take my eyes off of her, she's got great curves in all the right places. I am stoked for my next grow, a sativa scrog, another first for me. Man this growing thing is addictive. Please let me know how it is in a few weeks after it's really had time to cure. I love a good sativa high.
> 
> Edit...tryin' to spread the love, will get ya' later. Beautiful job.


HEADSUP - its my first grow.... I have SLH in the garden and I am sooooooooooooo addicted. I never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 8, 2011)

hey las nice piccys  i might try that technique instead of tying em down so much next time  i noticed the pic of ya jars too and made me wanna ask if yours ever changes smell to a point where it doesnt smell of weed anymore as mine is right now- i must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the lovely coments ladies and gents.

yeah miss P i've gone it a few times but sometimes when it goes back in the jar sometimes the smell comes back. i'm not sure why but i now follow a strict code (keeping it dark, not to warm etc) and i havent done it for a while. my mates smelt pukka but when he jarred it it was still a bit damp and didnt do anything about it. it smelt a bit funky but the flavor and high came back when smoking. my quick dry always does the same as that 




growlux or sunmaster hps bulb 600w?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 8, 2011)

Frickin hell Las, those jars are making my genitalia tingle ahhaha. Really good job mate, can only dream of summit that good one day.

Peace


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

i use phillips mate, 

if you are keeping weed for a very long time you need to give it an air every now and then otherwise the smell is going to be effected if you keep it in jars. Vaccum sealed and refrigerated would be ideal I guess (ed rosnthal swear by it I believe) I have frozen weed before and I freeze my hash. me twoa boab.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 9, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> HEADSUP - its my first grow.... I have SLH in the garden and I am sooooooooooooo addicted. I never thought I'd see the day!


Good for you Kiki, now the bad news, the addiction only gets worse. I can only speak for myself. I love my smoke but the growing is extremely addictive. After almost two years of growing it just gets better and I never cease to be amazed by these little beans. I'm figuring I've spent fifteen hundred on my room and it never stops. Just picked up a few more odds and ends yesterday for my scrog. Anyway kiki you think you're addicted now, wait until that first harvest comes in and you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor, the true love affair will then be underway.


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that goes for alot of us headsup. Im totally in love with mary. Growing her is a passion something we all know about and it shows in the love we give these ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

im sure most of our partners are a little jealous of the attention our hareem of ladies get...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Frickin hell Las, those jars are making my genitalia tingle ahhaha. Really good job mate, can only dream of summit that good one day.
> 
> Peace


lol u'll get there bro dont u worry, just keep on reading 



DST said:


> i use phillips mate,
> 
> if you are keeping weed for a very long time you need to give it an air every now and then otherwise the smell is going to be effected if you keep it in jars. Vaccum sealed and refrigerated would be ideal I guess (ed rosnthal swear by it I believe) I have frozen weed before and I freeze my hash. me twoa boab.


gonna get a sunmaster i think... i have a philips now though enjoyed growing with it but i've done 4 grows with it so its getting on a bit now



Heads Up said:


> Good for you Kiki, now the bad news, the addiction only gets worse. I can only speak for myself. I love my smoke but the growing is extremely addictive. After almost two years of growing it just gets better and I never cease to be amazed by these little beans. I'm figuring I've spent fifteen hundred on my room and it never stops. Just picked up a few more odds and ends yesterday for my scrog. Anyway kiki you think you're addicted now, wait until that first harvest comes in and you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor, the true love affair will then be underway.





1badmasonman said:


> I think that goes for alot of us headsup. Im totally in love with mary. Growing her is a passion something we all know about and it shows in the love we give these ladies.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> im sure most of our partners are a little jealous of the attention our hareem of ladies get...


haha to true chaps  lucky i dont have a full time girlfriend she'd hate me making my compost/bat crap teas, re-potting etc 

no camera at the mo, my mate has lent his out, i'll charge the batt's on my camera but it only takes a few pics before the batt's die  the headband that i've got in 12.12 is looking good, i'm really pleased with how it looks. she's gonna scrog like a beauty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2011)

Howz the SLH smokin man? I had a problem with my curing process with it last time ..do you have any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright las, how you doin mate! Still stoned out on that Lemon! Got me some Lem. Sk. beans on the way fi very generous fairy! If I can get it down like your last run ill be a happy camper!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Howz the SLH smokin man? I had a problem with my curing process with it last time ..do you have any suggestions.
> Thanks


Howz the SLH smokin man? - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stoned mate  really heavy high been smoking a bit today as for the weekend but gonna calm down now. she's beautiful already with hardly any cure, only been in the jars since friday  cant wait for a few weeks when the flavour is the strongest. its already really lemony and hazey 





greenjambo said:


> Alright las, how you doin mate! Still stoned out on that Lemon! Got me some Lem. Sk. beans on the way fi very generous fairy! If I can get it down like your last run ill be a happy camper!
> 
> jambo;>)


that mini monster was the super lemon haze bro, i always call it the lemons bro, sorry to confuse  i was gifted a clone by a friend as Lemon Haze but from a bit of help from GG13 i'm fairly sure that its the SLH from greenhouse. hmmm heard on the grape vine about the lemon skunk just after i read about it on ur thread, that fairy sure moves quick  i've smoked it a couple of times a very nice taste and a good high. i can taste where my lemon haze gets its lemony flavour from 

and yes bro, still very stoned of the lemons


----------



## mr west (Jan 10, 2011)

sounds just like jack the ripper lemoney hazey really heavey stone lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 10, 2011)

and i'm not jealous honest guv  engineers dream has that in it dont it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like ya got yourself some dank lemons mate, smoke report after a cure? 

Talk to ya : !)


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Engineers Dream is Deep PurpleXQuerkle then crossed with Casey Jones


las fingerez said:


> and i'm not jealous honest guv  engineers dream has that in it dont it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

positively green i am


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream is Deep PurpleXQuerkle then crossed with Casey Jones


lol got it confused, knew it had something i'm keen on in it (CJ) lmao



Don Gin and Ton said:


> positively green i am


yep in a good way though


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

introducing you for the 1st time.... Hazey Train  (SLH x K-Train) i'll keep ya updated on the progress 






Amnesia Lemon, just want a couple of clones off it.






Timewarp, same again a couple of clones needed






Lemon Haze clone from friend  its just started turning back green again, i'm guessing that its had a root explosion since being in the compost. it was just about rooted before i chucked it in the pot.






LSD showing her pre flowers now, gonna veg her for a bit longer in any way






G-Bomb - didnt have quite enough soil to finish, need 2 get some fairly soon.






my original blue cheese clones that where 2.5 weeks into 12.12  had them for about a week now so think they should be alright, just a waiting game











Louise - Headband 






canopy of veggie girls, as u can see i'm making them strech up for the screen by removing the lower growth, seems to be working ok so far. hopefully they wont need to much time under the 600mh before i flip to 12.12











doggie









Mop Bucket Cheese






Blue Cheese






Headband 3 weeks 2moro 12.12, she gonna be a frosty one 






canopy of the 12.12 girls. should of removed a bit more of the bottom stuff but i'm saving it for hash any way so i dont mind 

greetings one and all 

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey no kidding your rocking man, thats awesome to see. Didn't you just start growing not to long ago las, I could be wrong though haha. You have a green thumb as well!

Thanks for the pics buddy they were cool : !)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks a lot kind sir. when these have finished they will be the end of my 4th round, so getting some experience under my belt now. with the help from all of u at riu of course


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome stuff las!!! Much respect to you bru.

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Las, 
Your set up is very art. I love the trellis factor. Have you ever thought of growing plants branches together like a little arch with buds hanging down for your mouse to walk under? Is he a stoner mouse?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol u'll get there bro dont u worry, just keep on reading


Haha, you'll never guess what mate, tested my solution that I've been feeding them tonight and the ph was 7.8!!! haha, I'm suprised they've even managed to survive till now. 

That headband looks awesome already mate, she's gonna be a beaut! 

QQ about your SLH, did you top for 4 and then lay that screen on her?


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 11, 2011)

Great show there las! like the wee screen's you got on them to start them training early! ( common sense allways wins through )
So do those AiPots work out for you man? Been checking them out, have you done any kind of comparison to other same plants grown in 'the norm. pots'? You'r deff. got your grow dialled in now las, Rep ya if i could bro!
P.S watchin that Hazey Train 

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

less is definately more, id love to have fewer plants but monsters like those las, top work lad!


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 12, 2011)

I seriously need to try that screen deal. Those plants just look so good with being a relatively small plant but solid bud.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Las ~Turned my wifes head around when she saw your grow. Asked me if I could do that. I told her no, that is something Las Fingerez perfected and it would take me too much time to dial in.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 12, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Las ~Turned my wifes head around when she saw your grow. Asked me if I could do that. I told her no, that is something Las Fingerez perfected and it would take me too much time to dial in.


lol, you're both top growers.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

well all i can say is, I have never seen a thread on riu that has so many ladies on it, the type that are not green and rooted to something that is...he's a green fingered player for sure!!!



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Las ~Turned my wifes head around when she saw your grow. Asked me if I could do that. I told her no, that is something Las Fingerez perfected and it would take me too much time to dial in.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Did someone say screen?

Fingerez old boy, you convinced me, I'm not dicking around with my first scrog attempt. I'm playing this like arnold palmer played golf in his younger days, I'm goin' for the gusto. It's going to be around 3'x5', I am stoked to start.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

i was going to make some comment about how most men go for netting but real men use fencing then i clocked the scooby doo bedspread!?!?!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Scooby has been with me from florida to california and back, poor guy is getting old, he's probably closing in on fifteen years. Some old dogs refuse to die, what can I tell ya'? Hell don, I'm too old to worry about being a real man, I just worry about getting up in the morning, if I manage that, everything else is gravy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

aaah dude im just fuckin with ya no offence meant bro. likewise every day a blessing man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Heads Up said:


> Scooby has been with me from florida to california and back, poor guy is getting old, he's probably closing in on fifteen years. Some old dogs refuse to die, what can I tell ya'? Hell don, I'm too old to worry about being a real man, I just worry about getting up in the morning, if I manage that, everything else is gravy.


I have a nice soft scooby sheet that, after the kids stopped using it it became my beach blanket. Been using it for that for close to 15 yrs too!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jan 12, 2011)

DAM LAS looks like you started something.


Heads Up said:


> Did someone say screen?
> 
> Fingerez old boy, you convinced me, I'm not dicking around with my first scrog attempt. I'm playing this like arnold palmer played golf in his younger days, I'm goin' for the gusto. It's going to be around 3'x5', I am stoked to start.


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaah dude im just fuckin with ya no offence meant bro. likewise every day a blessing man



And none was taken my friend, not to worry.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

hey las - your grow looks awesome. I don't know how you do it - but your stuff is really something to look at!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 12, 2011)

sweet bejesus  there was only a few replys when i checked it last night, thought i'd be about today but been a bit busy  thanks for all the great comments 

laying in bed with the lappy smoking a lemon haze with my nose tingling  she's starting to really stink in the jar now. i left it open over night to hopefully get the last of the moisture out, it had got a little sticky in the middle. now the lid has been shut all day when i opened it i was hit with a blast of lemon haze. man that should be made into an air freshener even my mate who dont smoke likes the smell of it lmao 

right i'm gonna try and reply to all of ya this time without clicking the back button (?) on my keyboard which is right next to the up down right left keys  lmao



DST said:


> Awesome stuff las!!! Much respect to you bru.
> 
> DST


dank u broeder  (hope thats right?)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las,
> Your set up is very art. I love the trellis factor. Have you ever thought of growing plants branches together like a little arch with buds hanging down for your mouse to walk under? Is he a stoner mouse?


thanks for the lovely comment doc  lol, little las is a girl, her real name is loulou lmao, named after my mate who was here when i realised she was a girl. i got her from my mate who said she was a boy, i pretty much saved her life lol. she was the last of the litter and was gonna end up going to her sister who has birds of prey  no she is not a stoner mouse lol well maybe some second hand smoke, she is fairly shy although i have handled her quite a lot.



WOWgrow said:


> Haha, you'll never guess what mate, tested my solution that I've been feeding them tonight and the ph was 7.8!!! haha, I'm suprised they've even managed to survive till now.
> 
> That headband looks awesome already mate, she's gonna be a beaut!
> 
> QQ about your SLH, did you top for 4 and then lay that screen on her?


cheers bro  that last one was topped/pinched out for 5 main arms but then just let the smaller ones go up to save time. i'm gonna try 3/4/5 to see if there is a difference but i think i prefer fewer arms. my mate loves as many arms as possible does not remove anything untill 1-2 weeks into 12.12. just remember ur hight of ur screen has to be enough to get ur hand in and move about 



greenjambo said:


> Great show there las! like the wee screen's you got on them to start them training early! ( common sense allways wins through )
> So do those AiPots work out for you man? Been checking them out, have you done any kind of comparison to other same plants grown in 'the norm. pots'? You'r deff. got your grow dialled in now las, Rep ya if i could bro!
> P.S watchin that Hazey Train
> 
> jambo;>)


thanks a lot bro, keep ya posted on the HT. nope not done a comparison yet bro, but i'm gonna on my next round of lemon haze x4. also gonna be testing out canna boost vs no canna boost 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> less is definately more, id love to have fewer plants but monsters like those las, top work lad!


lmao i said the other day i wanted to have another blast at ur style monsters  cheers bro 



Dezracer said:


> I seriously need to try that screen deal. Those plants just look so good with being a relatively small plant but solid bud.


these cheeses where kinda trained with the screen like i'm doing on the veg girls (a small piece of chicken wire) then just left to go, thats why there so messy. the blue has quite a bit of the uk mother and she's a viney bitch at the best of times, flops all over the show  lmao



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Las ~Turned my wifes head around when she saw your grow. Asked me if I could do that. I told her no, that is something Las Fingerez perfected and it would take me too much time to dial in.


i'm honered bro to be honest, thanks a lot and thanks 2 ur wife also  

bro, i just top, train it under the screen by constantly pulling underneath. then flip its easy and u should give it a try one time 



WOWgrow said:


> lol, you're both top growers.


 

thanks for the visit my friend 



DST said:


> well all i can say is, I have never seen a thread on riu that has so many ladies on it, the type that are not green and rooted to something that is...he's a green fingered player for sure!!!


hehehe just need a couple more and i'll have all the cool ladies of riu  lgp and stoner barbie, where are u at? i dont know them to well but they are more than welcome to join the party at las's place  seen them about on a few of the threads i visit 



Heads Up said:


> Did someone say screen?
> 
> Fingerez old boy, you convinced me, I'm not dicking around with my first scrog attempt. I'm playing this like arnold palmer played golf in his younger days, I'm goin' for the gusto. It's going to be around 3'x5', I am stoked to start.


go on heads up my bro  how many ladies are u gonna use on the screen, one big girl or 3-4? or more of course but 3-4 sounds good????? sativa scroggs? u should smash the pieces out of it bro, canne wait for some pics. u started that thread yet?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was going to make some comment about how most men go for netting but real men use fencing then i clocked the scooby doo bedspread!?!?!





Heads Up said:


> Scooby has been with me from florida to california and back, poor guy is getting old, he's probably closing in on fifteen years. Some old dogs refuse to die, what can I tell ya'? Hell don, I'm too old to worry about being a real man, I just worry about getting up in the morning, if I manage that, everything else is gravy.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaah dude im just fuckin with ya no offence meant bro. likewise every day a blessing man


lol its all good over here  no bad vibes and its how it should be 



Highlanders cave said:


> I have a nice soft scooby sheet that, after the kids stopped using it it became my beach blanket. Been using it for that for close to 15 yrs too!


hehehe hope ur good HC bro? 



GoldenGanja13 said:


> DAM LAS looks like you started something.


cheers bro, ttt has also had a blast already, keeps his in a bit more order, well if u can call 7 week 12.12 uk cheese order lmao  hope ur good mr ttt? also i cant take the credit in no way shape or form, i learned everything from rollitup though  glad i can spread the knowledge, maybe i can take the credit for that  lol

*evil voice* now all i need is for everyone to use airpots...... grow lemon haze and next ican conquer the world hahahaha (evil laugh) 

lmao


hmmm got some herming on the headband test which i wasnt expecting. thing is i did check her and she looked really good, not one male part but i found a light leak  not sure how long for so dont know if its the cause but it could of been for a while last time i opened that vent thingy was a while back 

i've trimmed the herming parts off it and closed the light leak str8 away so i'm gonna see how it goes in the next few weeks of 12.12.

thanks for all the visits ladies and gents 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> hey las - your grow looks awesome. I don't know how you do it - but your stuff is really something to look at!


snuck in while i was typing lol  was one of the longest replys i've done so far lol. thanks a lot kiki, i keep it fairly simple but i'll let u guys in on some of my secrets if u want lmao  i'm not saying i'm the best grower ra ra ra... i just enjoy what i do and like to spread the knowledge, or my take on it any way  hopefully someone will learn something from our ramblings


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> snuck in while i was typing lol  was one of the longest replys i've done so far lol. thanks a lot kiki, i keep it fairly simple but i'll let u guys in on some of my secrets if u want lmao  i'm not saying i'm the best grower ra ra ra... i just enjoy what i do and like to spread the knowledge, or my take on it any way  hopefully someone will learn something from our ramblings


yes LAS - you want french manicure.... I want secrets! I think that's a fair trade bro!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 12, 2011)

ok pretty tired 3am here so i'll do it 2moro with a clear head lmao


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 12, 2011)

oh yeah LAS - a stoner with a clear head.... LMAO too!!


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 13, 2011)

No sir mr. fingerez, I have not started. I'm not real big on starting my own thread, it just seems like too much work having to respond to everyone and lazy is also one of my operative words. I might just for the fact that I don't see a whole lot of people growing sativas and sativas in a scrog. I can tell you I'm getting really itchy to get this thing going but my girls won't be done until next weekend, 22nd, and my casey jones will end week five of flowering on the 22nd. I'm going to have to start my beans in my tent with my t-5 and hope they don't go crazy before I can get the 'table and legs' built for the scrog. I'm going to use a pvc frame and tie the screen to it. The hardest part is deciding how many plants to put under the screen. Do I use two plants in ten gallon grow bags or four or five in three gallon smart pots? I'm probably going to go with four or five just for the variety. This is what I'm thinking. From greenhouse, neville's haze and hawaiian snow. From sannie, shackzilla and killing fields and from barney's laughing buddha. I'm thinking two plants at each end of the screen, not topped, and one plant in the middle, topped and spread out to fill in any void spaces. I'll keep ya' posted when I get the thing underway.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

bro this is just sick. what size pots r u in?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> oh yeah LAS - a stoner with a clear head.... LMAO too!!


its a hell of a lot clearer than last night, went to see some friends and was treating them to the lemons  had a little think this morning and have came up with 4 basic essentials i follow without fail. gonna write some text to go with each item and maby some pics to help describe 



Heads Up said:


> No sir mr. fingerez, I have not started. I'm not real big on starting my own thread, it just seems like too much work having to respond to everyone and lazy is also one of my operative words. I might just for the fact that I don't see a whole lot of people growing sativas and sativas in a scrog. I can tell you I'm getting really itchy to get this thing going but my girls won't be done until next weekend, 22nd, and my casey jones will end week five of flowering on the 22nd. I'm going to have to start my beans in my tent with my t-5 and hope they don't go crazy before I can get the 'table and legs' built for the scrog. I'm going to use a pvc frame and tie the screen to it. The hardest part is deciding how many plants to put under the screen. Do I use two plants in ten gallon grow bags or four or five in three gallon smart pots? I'm probably going to go with four or five just for the variety. This is what I'm thinking. From greenhouse, neville's haze and hawaiian snow. From sannie, shackzilla and killing fields and from barney's laughing buddha. I'm thinking two plants at each end of the screen, not topped, and one plant in the middle, topped and spread out to fill in any void spaces. I'll keep ya' posted when I get the thing underway.


sweet bro, sounds like a plan u got there. i know we have mentioned the nevilles before but have u ever smoked it? lush bro 



shishkaboy said:


> bro this is just sick. what size pots r u in?


cheers shiska, thought these would be up ur street  mop bucket cheese (uk cheese cross) on the left is in a 15L round pot and the filthy blue cheese is in a 7.5L airpot.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful garden las, I like your style!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks a lot bro, cheers for stopping by 

edit - SL2? on a ragga tip??? lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;gXCN1DhHTZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCN1DhHTZA[/video]???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

dude thats all i think of everytime i read a SL2 post. i even asked him ages back if it was inspired by SL2 ona ragga tip love the tune man takes me right back


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

brilliant bru, thanks for the share!!! 


las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;gXCN1DhHTZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCN1DhHTZA[/video]???


----------



## SL2 (Jan 13, 2011)

Im sorry don, I must have missed that, my bad, I didnt know Sl2 was a band! lol duh...cool vid. 

My original name on rui was skeeter leg, grew up in Louisiana and we called pin joints a skeeter leg, Mosquitoes are so big there it is the state bird lol, I was band just threw my ass out no warning for sending Jerry Garcia a pm about an attitude special promo... and when there was a million threads about it I was lioke wtf? so just I re enlisted as SL2...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

nah man you replied im talking waaaay back bro think i repped you n asked anyhoo not important man. skeeter leg eh hahaha


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude thats all i think of everytime i read a SL2 post. i even asked him ages back if it was inspired by SL2 ona ragga tip love the tune man takes me right back



Lol i did wonder that myself- this tune reminds me of my school years lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Las, 
What has become of your little mouse? 
He is a lucky little guy to be living in your grow room. All that sweet bud to nibble on all day and night..


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey Amber - I just wanted to say that you have the best posts... becuase they're so colorful and creative and full of life. I love looking at your posts.!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude thats all i think of everytime i read a SL2 post. i even asked him ages back if it was inspired by SL2 ona ragga tip love the tune man takes me right back


lol yeah same here seen SL2 on the 600, i think it was, a few times and thought the same thing 



DST said:


> brilliant bru, thanks for the share!!!


hey bro, u never heard that track D? where u been if u aint hehehe 



SL2 said:


> Im sorry don, I must have missed that, my bad, I didnt know Sl2 was a band! lol duh...cool vid.
> 
> My original name on rui was skeeter leg, grew up in Louisiana and we called pin joints a skeeter leg, Mosquitoes are so big there it is the state bird lol, I was band just threw my ass out no warning for sending Jerry Garcia a pm about an attitude special promo... and when there was a million threads about it I was lioke wtf? so just I re enlisted as SL2...


hehe cool story bro, people always mess with ya though dont they lol  greetings 

skeeter leg as in mosquito leg? or am i just confused which aint hard after smokin this lemon haze all day, puff puff pass 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man you replied im talking waaaay back bro think i repped you n asked anyhoo not important man. skeeter leg eh hahaha


 hehe



Agent Provocateur said:


> Lol i did wonder that myself- this tune reminds me of my school years lol


sweet mate glad u like it, must be roughly the same age as me then  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las,
> What has become of your little mouse?
> He is a lucky little guy to be living in your grow room. All that sweet bud to nibble on all day and night..


she's cool cheers, did you not see the reply i wrote to u about little las? she's not a stoner mouse unfortunately but i do wonder what she would do with a bit of bud, i mean would she stay clear type thing, collect it and hide it somewhere or eat it? it would rock her little brain so i wouldnt dream of doing anything like that. my flat mate wanted 2 give her a blow back, thats why she lives in my bedroom  i've got some seeds i've grown and was thinking about giving her a few of them, what u think?



Kiki007 said:


> hey Amber - I just wanted to say that you have the best posts... becuase they're so colorful and creative and full of life. I love looking at your posts.!!


yep kiki! lovely girl aint she folks? got some of the best ladies and gents of riu over here, all the ladies posted one after another lmao  the more the merrier, I dont discriminate against sex, colour, religion or sexual orientation I just wanna get you all high 

kiki - i wrote some info down about my "secrets" today and have got the list down to 3 main things. gonna do some more work on it 2moro 

Respect to all,

Las


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

word up laz it crazy when the potheads are discriminatory. were the freakin outcasts. and we hatin on each other. + rep to u bruh


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

I consider us the norm and everyone else the outcasts lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> word up laz it crazy when the potheads are discriminatory. were the freakin outcasts. and we hatin on each other. + rep to u bruh


SHISK - well said....



Highlanders cave said:


> I consider us the norm and everyone else the outcasts lol


HIGHLANDER - absofu**inglutely!!

LAS - no problem - I'm waiting.... and I'm LMAO about you just wanting to get us all high!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;IvOSimUvGHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvOSimUvGHM&feature=fvw[/video]
lmao thats one cool baby. check out the other vids theres better ones, i just like the screwface on this one. 




shishkaboy said:


> word up laz it crazy when the potheads are discriminatory. were the freakin outcasts. and we hatin on each other. + rep to u bruh





Highlanders cave said:


> I consider us the norm and everyone else the outcasts lol





Kiki007 said:


> SHISK - well said....
> 
> HIGHLANDER - absofu**inglutely!!
> 
> LAS - no problem - I'm waiting.... and I'm LMAO about you just wanting to get us all high!!


thanks guys and girls 

kiki - been spreading the love since 94  

why am i up and fully awake? only posted about 6hours ago before bed lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

you serious las, have I ever heard on a Ragga Tip?...hahahaha what do you think chav!?!?! lol.

also liked....
[youtube]_LNOMxqJUn0[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

couldn't help masell...
[youtube]gROQ6fLOiCQ[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

i wasnt to sure as by ur reaction but when i was writing it i did wonder??? obviously u have then lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Las, 
I started a drawing that is freaky cool. As the drawing progressed and I needed some more colorful subject matter I started sketching your green fingers then LouLou appeared!!!!! And then I realized this drawing must be you after taking a hit of your Super Lemon Haze. Your not going to believe what happened to LouLou after she licked a little of your magical herb and got down and dirty with one of your dope ass seeds.
Stay tuned your going like this one! Cheers mate(double jointed)LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

sweet mate i'm grinning like a cheshire cat  cant wait 

have a great weekend ladies and gents 

Las 

edit - no love for fred the raver?

[video=youtube;dRUS5VfkJls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRUS5VfkJls[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2011)

have an awesome weekend Las!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

I like Fred the Raver, just watched 3 of his vids, what a wee gurner he is, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks amber u 2 

loving fred right now coz i've seen many a grown man do exactly the same thing and still trying to work it out whether he's learnt (copying) it or its just in built in him to pull the screwface?

love it either way


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 14, 2011)

this will be the second time i've done this  lmao






Blue Cheese, 8 weeks 12.12 Saturday. Slight colour change under the leaves 






Mop Bucket Cheese, 8 weeks 12.12 Saturday. Pretty stinky but not as stinky as the Blue  both probs coming down at 9 weeks 12.12, the blue is a bit to strong for me anything past 10 weeks lmao might run that to 9.5 and the MBC to 9 






Headband 3 weeks 2 days 12.12. tried 2 give her a bit stronger nutes to get rid of the lime greeny colour but when the bottom leaves showed a bit of nute burn i realised i might have the pheno i was after, just like her mother  what do u think?






MBC left. Blue Cheese right. HB front 








veggie girls






Hazey Trains 






LSD with fixed training screen






Amnesia Lemon left, Timewarp right.






Lemon Haze 






Woooof (DOG)






Louise - Headband, a clone from the 12.12 girl. 






g-bomb











ties for screens not to tight just to kinda hold in place, they will get there proper screens next sat evening i guess when i've got a bit more space. cant remember who asked but it shows ya, u can scrog even if u veg and flower in 2 different rooms  still gonna veg them under the 600mh for upto a couple of weeks. then i'm gonna keep the mh in for the first 1-2 weeks of 12.12 as 5-6 days helped last time  got the digi ballast now, to my eyes the mh bulb looks brighter than a hps bulb i wonder what its gonna look like now 


edit - Amber, I broke a little stalk up with a very small leaf on it and offered it to Little Las. She took the leaf str8 off and ate it in front of me then came back for the stick and run off with it  this was about an hour ago. I can hear her currently in her little food bit, she's got the munchies. I'll take a picture of her cage how its set up now but heres one from before





hours of fun 






and another pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

man the mbc is kicking on man! the screens really are working a charm for you las.

i bet that cage is a bitch to clean eh!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

Las the Blue Cheese and the Mop Bucket Cheese look mouth watering,,,and with a HB in to boot! Nice show bro, have a great weekend!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

That is too cool...where is her garden at? lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks chaps same 2 u 

the cage comes apart all in small pieces so i take it apart clean with some watered down flash, dry and put back together in a different combo. keeps her active


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hell thats nicer than where I live...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

lol cheers SL2 didnt see ur 1st post bro. i get a free mouse and spend a stupid amount on a cage for her. they wanted 40-50 quid for a boring one though so i thought why not


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I hear ya, I have always spoiled my pets too...nothing wrong with that. Says a lot about the good person you are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

that fred the raver is awesome man! i cant imagine what my brain would have thought if my folks played me dubstep at that age


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah, she is a pampered princess lmao 

was chatting to my mate last night, she's just pregnant and went raving the other day. that baby is also gonna love the bass lmao. nice looking ladies over on ur thread bro


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 16, 2011)

LAS - you be good to her - and be patient! and Congratulations...... u want a boy or girl? No wonder about the "due" comment.... I had no idea.


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2011)

HB looks nice mate. Can you get a fuller picture, from the side, top and such....sorry to be a pain in the pooh shoot. 

PEace, DST


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 16, 2011)

Alright mate! How's it man! Just stoppin by for a wee gander and to keep intouch bro!
No going to on rui as much for few week's but will pop in to see you when i do mate.

jambo;>)


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 16, 2011)

Things are looking sweet over there as usual Las. I like the mousey mansion too, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> LAS - you be good to her - and be patient! and Congratulations...... u want a boy or girl? No wonder about the "due" comment.... I had no idea.


lmao kiki mate i'm a godfather to a few of my mates kids and used 2 look after one of my best mates kids every now and again when she went out at the weekend. believe u me that was enough for me  i'm kinda seeing this girl who has a couple of kids 3 and 4 years old, another fresh reminder  i mean i really like em and all, dont get me wrong there cute but its all the responsibly that goes with it. defiantly one day though  this girl is a very good mother and person so u never know lmao  the little lad was just sitting next to me (dont worry no pictures etc) but pointed to dez's little rodger the 600 watter pics and said whats that. i said thats a picture of rodger 



DST said:


> HB looks nice mate. Can you get a fuller picture, from the side, top and such....sorry to be a pain in the pooh shoot.
> 
> PEace, DST


ok bro when i get back i'll take a few pics for ya. i've removed pretty much everything from about half way down due to the herming i got on the bottom from the possible light leak 



greenjambo said:


> Alright mate! How's it man! Just stoppin by for a wee gander and to keep intouch bro!
> No going to on rui as much for few week's but will pop in to see you when i do mate.
> 
> jambo;>)


thanks a lot jambo bro, hope everythings all good though mate?



Dezracer said:


> Things are looking sweet over there as usual Las. I like the mousey mansion too, lol.


lol cheers bro, i'll take some pics of how its set up now, been a few different ways since that last photo 

not in my local area at the moment just went up the shop and got asked ID for cigarettes lmao, its 18 over here and i'm nearer 30 lmao  i took it as a compliment hehehe


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Update Las cool lil hampster and crib aswell


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 17, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Nice Update Las cool lil hampster and crib aswell


cheers brother 

Good news on my original blue cheese cut 






quite impressed, been about 2 weeks. it was about 2.5 weeks into 12.12. hopefully they should be cool now? like the frost? lmao


documenting some pics for shiskaboy who kinda inspired me into making another thread about my scrogging ladies with some pictures to explane. lots of people ask, i dont mind in the slightest but i'm just repeating myself lol. thought i'd share the pics with u guys and girls 

i've also fimmed the ends of the branches on the lsd and hb, now they are at the top of the screens, the smaller branches should catch up i'm thinking? we will see 














LSD











g-bomb











louise






dog






Veggie girls











Little las's palace 
















hb 4 weeks 12 this weds, just a test hence the small pot 






got any cheese for my mouse?

hope we are all good?

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice show matey! Keeping the blue cheese line going, nice nice. Once your clone starts growing she will look a bit strange for a couple of weeks until she reverts back to veg. Keep up the good work las, love to seeing your plants! 

Later man


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha nice job getting that clone to root las. Ive never had any luck rooting in soil or peat pellets. You da man


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Bushes, those babies are STACKED will colas...


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 17, 2011)

LAS - you always have one of the best shows!! I love it - and good job on the blue cheese.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

sup bro, lookin awesome as per usual, just wondering what size airpot you went with that one looks huge.

happy gardening bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

View attachment 1388907Pencil drawing of the man with the greenest fingers and Lou Lou his mouse.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

wow that is some kool tripped out art! awesome  will it be getting any colour?







i wish my brain came up with shit like that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow that is some kool tripped out art! awesome  will it be getting any colour?
> 
> i wish my brain came up with shit like that


Hey man, thanks for the compliment. No color here. I really dont like color pencils that much. I see color in greys, black and white..for this one.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow that is some kool tripped out art! awesome  will it be getting any colour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should have made a video of you drawing that then speed it up.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

1st off all i'd like to say thanks for all the kind words, having a bit of a hard time at the mo, feeling a bit down. it happens everynow and again for me, i guess its just the work stituation. i dont want or need or anything its just hard not knowing where the next lot of pennys are coming from  lol. its all good though



Highlanders cave said:


> Nice show matey! Keeping the blue cheese line going, nice nice. Once your clone starts growing she will look a bit strange for a couple of weeks until she reverts back to veg. Keep up the good work las, love to seeing your plants!
> 
> Later man


hey HC hope ur good mate? cheers for the heads up, i've never re-vegged anything before  



1badmasonman said:


> Haha nice job getting that clone to root las. Ive never had any luck rooting in soil or peat pellets. You da man


cheers mr bad mason man, hope ur good sir? i have my best results in the root riots (made by the same people as clonex) i got that dog to root in them in about 6 days 



SL2 said:


> Nice Bushes, those babies are STACKED will colas...


cheers bro but i'd appreciate if u didnt look at my bush, private. i'm not really into that type of thing. lmao only messing, cheers for the kind words 



Kiki007 said:


> LAS - you always have one of the best shows!! I love it - and good job on the blue cheese.


thanks girl, hope everything is good ur way, hows the screen going on ur slh?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup bro, lookin awesome as per usual, just wondering what size airpot you went with that one looks huge.
> 
> happy gardening bro


that one was the 7.5L, i've got the 10L but its just taller. thanks bro 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1388907Pencil drawing of the man with the greenest fingers and Lou Lou his mouse.


yeah mate thats pukka i love it  thanks a lot gave me a big lift seeing that fine picture  hope ur good?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow that is some kool tripped out art! awesome  will it be getting any colour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep same here, i'm about creative as a snail lmao 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey man, thanks for the compliment. No color here. I really dont like color pencils that much. I see color in greys, black and white..for this one.


no its sweet i love it how it is, always been a fan of black and white 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you should have made a video of you drawing that then speed it up.


that would be seriously cool 



any objections to the cheeses coming down tonight? near on 60 days 12.12? 8 and nearly half week. i pulled the blue down before the 1st time at the same time and it was perfect, thats why i'm thinking tonight so i can get everthing else sceened up under the 600mh


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

bump that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2011)

Amber your very talented! I love that drawing absolutley love it!! Too kool!!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> 1st off all i'd like to say thanks for all the kind words, having a bit of a hard time at the mo, feeling a bit down. it happens everynow and again for me, i guess its just the work stituation. i dont want or need or anything its just hard not knowing where the next lot of pennys are coming from  lol. its all good though
> 
> cheers bro but i'd appreciate if u didnt look at my bush, private. i'm not really into that type of thing. lmao only messing, cheers for the kind words


Hang in there las, Im in the same boat, broke as hell, cant pass a pee test to get a job and my best friend and x girl friend committed suicide over the holidays and from what I know I was the last to speak with herIt always gets better, the sun will soon shine down on your face again.

Sorry for looking at your bush, I prefer waxed anywaylmao


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey las, How you doing mate! Ive no been on-line much the past couple weeks. Just stopped in to say high, and read the las couple post's you put on. Hope your holding it together bro! Ive had a bit of a rough ride myself the last couple years, and glad to say im now a right happy chappy! And alot of help came from a few great guy'd on RUI.

Catch up with you real soon fella'
jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Amber your very talented! I love that drawing absolutley love it!! Too kool!!!


yep she sure is 



SL2 said:


> Hang in there las, I&#8217;m in the same boat, broke as hell, can&#8217;t pass a pee test to get a job and my best friend and x girl friend committed suicide over the holidays and from what I know I was the last to speak with her&#8230;It always gets better, the sun will soon shine down on your face again&#8230;.
> 
> Sorry for looking at your bush, I prefer waxed anyway&#8230;lmao





greenjambo said:


> Hey las, How you doing mate! Ive no been on-line much the past couple weeks. Just stopped in to say high, and read the las couple post's you put on. Hope your holding it together bro! Ive had a bit of a rough ride myself the last couple years, and glad to say im now a right happy chappy! And alot of help came from a few great guy'd on RUI.
> 
> Catch up with you real soon fella'
> jambo;>)



thanks for the encouraging words chaps  feeling a bit better now, just trimmed the 2 cheeses. gonna get a lot more off the MBC than the Blue but the blue is a much nicer smoke from what i remember. i've never finished a mbc, just smoked other peoples so we will see 

i'd say 2.5 oz on the mop bucket cheese and 1.5 to 1.75 oz on the Blue Cheese 

got a pick of the veggie girls under the 600mh but cant find the lead for the camera lmao. will update some pics 2moro, got one of the dry box nearly full


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 18, 2011)

There you go man! Thats got to put the grin bk. on yir chin mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah bro cheers, it was quite therapeutic cutting the leaves off nice and slowly. i did the blue cheese last and it was a dream to manicure, i'm gonna mini scrog both them girls i think sometime in the near future  4-5 weeks veg after 2-3weeks cloning 

edit - and there was me saying i'm not gonna grow the cheeses for a while lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

ill eat my hat if theres only 4.5 oz there lad! those nuggets are fat n plenty of them


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks bro  i was really happy with the density of the buds (compared to the lemon) and the dry box is fairly full againn the 1st 2 times i grew the blue cheese there was an adverage of 2oz a lady but i grow em different now. i'll be happy with anything around that figure 

the mission continues today...  

need 2 sort my flowering headband out fairly soon, her light cycle is pretty messed up at the mo only had 4/5 hours sleep in the last 24  lmao

also gonna get my screens on at least the vegging headband and LSD which is gonna be named at some point soon in the style of the cool ladies from RIU, i've nearly got the name, a miss match of all the names lmao  inspired by the one and only HC, cheers for our little chat bro, another guy i'd like to meet of RUI 

on swapping my hps for my mh bulb i realised that i really do need a new bulb, this one is starting to look a little worse for wear  lol the filliment is darkened near the connections and the bottom of the bulb where it meets the metal is also getting darkened marks on it lmao. i'll get a pic up later when i get the screens up and everything sorted 

enjoy the rest of ur day folks,

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

veggie girls






Hazey Trains 






LSD with fixed training screen






Louise - Headband






whats up doc? 




bump for max posts


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 19, 2011)

Alright, Aye im wi don on the weight there! Those are some nice nuggs and really made most of the space, they look rock hard too man! Nice job Sir.
Only smoked the L.S.D a few times from a friends grow, but it was tidy mate! Nice strong skunk smell n taste, musky. He never took any snips saying it was real Sat. dom.and hard to train, but looks like you got it down bro! Keep it up 

jambo;>)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

dad gum man, you are a plant artist!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Alright, Aye im wi don on the weight there! Those are some nice nuggs and really made most of the space, they look rock hard too man! Nice job Sir.
> Only smoked the L.S.D a few times from a friends grow, but it was tidy mate! Nice strong skunk smell n taste, musky. He never took any snips saying it was real Sat. dom.and hard to train, but looks like you got it down bro! Keep it up
> 
> jambo;>)


cheers bro, she likes to keep on poking her head through the screen but i'm pretty mean on her, keep on pushing her back. got the fans on now so hopefully the stems should start hardening up and keep in place?



Stoner.Barbie said:


> dad gum man, you are a plant artist!


thanks SB, glad 2 have u over here  i'm probably the least creative person lol but a few people have said that now  if me and amber got together our babies would be the most artistic growers out there lmao. cheers for the rep, i was spreading it about last night so cant return yet 



my sister popped round with my old dog, got some pics to upload later 


Las


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

love the avatar by the way.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

urs 2  right gonna start back on the missions, back later with some pics of my "art" lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 19, 2011)

aww nice looking LSD hope yours behave themselves unlike my girlies lol
x


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2011)

Man, what a difference a day can make. 
I was all down about Lemmys Nute deficency and then last night we had a breakthrough...
Anyway... las your plants look super dope as usual. Im stoked about the new plant with the twisted sisters names..man..that will be some super high smokin shit.. 

Is Lou-Lou really pregos?
I read a recent article in a Cannabis medial journal that said it is benifical to have the pregnant female use weed to help with there morning sickness. Maybe you could put a few slices of fresh frosty leaves in LouLous bowl so that she can medicate to ward off any possible morning sickness...
take it easy....amber(double jointed)


----------



## SL2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oowww LSD that was my favorite from last grow...

Doc you are too funny. Love your drawing by the way, talented too!

I could draw when I was young then I turned into a wild child...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> aww nice looking LSD hope yours behave themselves unlike my girlies lol
> x


cheers agent, i hope so 2  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Man, what a difference a day can make.
> I was all down about Lemmys Nute deficency and then last night we had a breakthrough...
> Anyway... las your plants look super dope as usual. Im stoked about the new plant with the twisted sisters names..man..that will be some super high smokin shit..
> 
> ...


i'm gonna be naming the LSD after u lovely ladies, i've almost come up with a name. just waiting to hear from one more possible member...

glad ur calmed down about Lemmy, she's a fine looking girl. u made the right descision to hold out mate.

guys and girls show some appreciation for DR AMBER'S SLH THREAD click here



SL2 said:


> Oowww LSD that was my favorite from last grow...
> 
> Doc you are too funny. Love your drawing by the way, talented too!
> 
> I could draw when I was young then I turned into a wild child...lol


smoked a bit of the lsd it was very similar to the g-bomb i've smoked as well. slightly peppery/hazey with a citrus taste but completely different to my lemons 


as mentioned gonna be documenting my scrogs and thinking about starting a thread about my style of growing. here are some pics i'd like to share  u keep visiting, i'll keep posting  

gonna be removing most of the hight of the garden canes. did anyone notice how clean they are? soaked em in a hydrogen peroxide bath last night, see what i mean, my misses would be going mad at me if i had one lmao







tent, now in 18/6 mode with the beautiful MH, gonna do a full round (12.12 as well) with it at some point, i love the colour of it for some reason and how bright it is  havent even flipped the super lumens switch yet  moving the hb out for 12 hours of darkness manualy untill i get my stud cabinet finished off. (small fluro grow cab for the male plants once cloned and sexed)






hb during screening











hb after screening











LSD before screening






lsd pinned down as she was getting in the way whilst trying to fix the screen. i removed the white tent pegs after the screen was fixed in place to press against the bottom of the screen











lsd after screening






MBCheese left, Blue right.






scissor hash from the cheeses, f++ked my mate up lmao. he helped me harvest last time but we dropped the scissors on the carpet after trimming  lol






stayed about 26 today, the bottom one is inside the tent, the top one is my bedroom.






600hps euro master son-t bulb (i'm sure it said phillips on the box), completed 4 grows, i was gonna get a new one any way but this is a kick up the arse lol






my old Staffordshire bull terrier  i wasnt pushing her head, she was leaning against it 


patiently awaiting the fairy 

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

I like your last pic las


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

awww your poochy looooooves you. so sweet.

those buds look so tasty.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

LAS - you always have the coolest shit going on in your garden - - you got stuff going sideways... sundays.... every ways... with some screen, or scrog - or some type of garden tie down.... I mean - you can't even make this shit up!! Your garden is too cooln and i love to see all your tricks!


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice Doggie Las, make sure he's nice to the rasta fairy when she arrives..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

literally holding it down tight bro!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems liks you'r smilling again mate! Got alot to smile about las, keep it up bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I like your last pic las


thanks, she's a cute dog really, not all staffys are bad. pits are banned over hear, which doesnt stop people having them, but staffs can frowned apon as fighting dogs, agressive etc over here. she's soft as baby poo though will only attack if provoked enough, like most good dogs. my sister has her now as working was getting a bit to much to be able to look after her properly, energetic dogs need lots of walks lol.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> awww your poochy looooooves you. so sweet.
> 
> those buds look so tasty.


cheers sb, not my doggy any more but i still see her from time to time  i'll get some pics up when they are dry, they looked quite frosty when i was trimming  my scissor hash was mental 2, i saw ur comment on the docs thread 



Kiki007 said:


> LAS - you always have the coolest shit going on in your garden - - you got stuff going sideways... sundays.... every ways... with some screen, or scrog - or some type of garden tie down.... I mean - you can't even make this shit up!! Your garden is too cooln and i love to see all your tricks!


many tricks kiki, to many to show lmao  still got my little list, was thinking about putting it on my scrog thread thingy when i make it. will PM u nearer the time 

thanks for the lovley comment, hopefully some more people are inspired to do it when they realise how easy it is 



DST said:


> Nice Doggie Las, make sure he's nice to the rasta fairy when she arrives..


well to be honest i was hoping for...






rather than....






but hey ho, no discrimination to fat people here, she is what she is  lmao



Don Gin and Ton said:


> literally holding it down tight bro!


thanks big man, hope ur good? sorry 2 hear about ur misfortune with the bud, to start with i thought u was gonna say u HST'ed it off but no, a little bit worse  lol



greenjambo said:


> Seems liks you'r smilling again mate! Got alot to smile about las, keep it up bro!
> 
> jambo;>)


yeah bro just have "off" days every now and again, shoulnt let it get to me really. a lot worse people than me 


had a banging headache 2day taken 5 paracetamol and 1 co-codamol to get rid of it in the end 

feeling ok now, kinda worked out the xbox copied games lark after burning about 6 disks lmao 

Las


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

HI Las,
What a cool idea that you have about starting a new thread or journal about how you grow. My growing dream would be to grow the fingers and I def need some help. I dont know how to begin or what it entails at all. Im just starting to recognize now that many of the master growers are growing thier plants short and compact with huge colas. I like the style, its beautiful. I have a closet about 4x3 and want to convert it.
I really like the bamboo stalks that you have placed with your plants. 
I keep having visions of twisting the plants around trellis sticks like that to make funky plant art. The buds could hang in all sorts of wild directions.
And mmmmm your weed looks soooo delicious...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

had a banging headache 2day taken 5 paracetamol and 1 co-codamol to get rid of it in the end 

Hey no kidding las? I did too today, ibu's got rid of it though. God when I think of all of those that I use to eat,,,since I've started toking again though I pretty much never touch them.

Hope your day is going well brudder, later!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Las,
> What a cool idea that you have about starting a new thread or journal about how you grow. My growing dream would be to grow the fingers and I def need some help. I dont know how to begin or what it entails at all. Im just starting to recognize now that many of the master growers are growing thier plants short and compact with huge colas. I like the style, its beautiful. I have a closet about 4x3 and want to convert it.
> I really like the bamboo stalks that you have placed with your plants.
> I keep having visions of twisting the plants around trellis sticks like that to make funky plant art. The buds could hang in all sorts of wild directions.
> And mmmmm your weed looks soooo delicious...


ok dont you worry  u have about 3-4 weeks imo on ur lady left, have u started to think about ur next grow? did u take any clones from lemmy? are you going to be using the same area to flower and veg in?



Highlanders cave said:


> had a banging headache 2day taken 5 paracetamol and 1 co-codamol to get rid of it in the end
> 
> Hey no kidding las? I did too today, ibu's got rid of it though. God when I think of all of those that I use to eat,,,since I've started toking again though I pretty much never touch them.
> 
> Hope your day is going well brudder, later!


never really taken ibr for a headache, not sure why, i'll give it a go next time. just had a relaxing day today, going to work 2moro though with one of my mates, gonna be a grafting day 2moro lol. hopefully i should get a good nites sleep lol

Las


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

_ok dont you worry  u have about 3-4 weeks imo on ur lady left, have u started to think about ur next grow? did u take any clones from lemmy? are you going to be using the same area to flower and veg in?
_
Hey LF, I am going to wait now with Lemmys harvest. I started her back on npk nutes and plan to feed her at least a week more till flush. I am thinking about my next grow. I did very very well last year with Snow White.. I still have her and she is the freakin best I have around here now. So, I have 2 seeds left and was going to plant them in the Phototron for a heavy sick grow. She is really easy to grow and fast. Looking forward to having her growing again, what a yield I got from her and I almost killed her with my ignorance. 
I didnt take any clones from Lemmy cause I am not set up for that yet. When I get my new closet in order I would like to do it all in there. I want to do one more grow with Snow white in the phototron and then I would like to expand my green horizons!!!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 20, 2011)

LAS - we're you going to give a weight report on the beautiful SLH you chopped - or am I asking for too personal of info??


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 21, 2011)

hey im ere. looking gud an liking the way uve doen ur scrog . instead of the single having a mesh for each plant. might try that with one of ours.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey las, how ya doing mate? Hope ya had a good one at work today!

Catch ya later buddy


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

not being rude trying to reply  bet it lets me post this though 

edit grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## loveweed420 (Jan 22, 2011)

your ladies are amazing !!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey las hows it going. Colder n a witches tit here...about 0 degrees out, supposed to get close to -30F by tomorrow night. Thats when the house starts making creaks and groans that it doesn't normally make lol. Smoking some Blueberry and drinking a few pots of coffee before I get to work, And there's a movie on the tele called What's eating Gilbert Grape. Very deep, its an old Johnny Depp flick

Have a good one!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

right then, i'll try again. this time i'm gonna copy and paste to word or something before i hit reply  lost my reply to all u guys twice lmao.

sitting in bed just finished a quick dry MBCheese and was thinking if i hadent renamed it MBC then it i would call it sweet cheese as its a sweeter, watered down version of the original UK exodus cheese. can anyone think of a strain thats generally has a quite sweet skunky taste?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> _ok dont you worry  u have about 3-4 weeks imo on ur lady left, have u started to think about ur next grow? did u take any clones from lemmy? are you going to be using the same area to flower and veg in?
> _
> Hey LF, I am going to wait now with Lemmys harvest. I started her back on npk nutes and plan to feed her at least a week more till flush. I am thinking about my next grow. I did very very well last year with Snow White.. I still have her and she is the freakin best I have around here now. So, I have 2 seeds left and was going to plant them in the Phototron for a heavy sick grow. She is really easy to grow and fast. Looking forward to having her growing again, what a yield I got from her and I almost killed her with my ignorance.
> I didnt take any clones from Lemmy cause I am not set up for that yet. When I get my new closet in order I would like to do it all in there. I want to do one more grow with Snow white in the phototron and then I would like to expand my green horizons!!!!!


sweet sounds like u got a plan then. i have a the roughly same area that ur going to work with, are u planing a light upgrade to a hps or something? do you have any blue colour bulbs? for vegging i mean? i just notice from the phototron that the bulbs are yellow/orange for flowering?



Kiki007 said:


> LAS - we're you going to give a weight report on the beautiful SLH you chopped - or am I asking for too personal of info??


no mate i have already spilt the beans  aprox 4.5 oz to 4 and 3/4 bone dry  due to quick dryed smoke and the cola with the seeds that i smoked and didnt weigh lol. (no, i didnt smoke the seeds lmao)



Lil ganja princess said:


> hey im ere. looking gud an liking the way uve doen ur scrog . instead of the single having a mesh for each plant. might try that with one of ours.


thanks LGP, hope ur good? i like having the movability of my girls as i'm gonna be jumping back on the perpetual after these next 2 grows 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey las, how ya doing mate? Hope ya had a good one at work today!
> 
> Catch ya later buddy


cor it was a hard days graft yesterday  about 5 or 6 runs to the tip with loads of garden/household waste which included 2 celings worth of plaster, a brick wall and a double bed with matress lmao. god knows how we did it in my mates ford focus lmao



loveweed420 said:


> your ladies are amazing !!


cheers loveweed, urs aint to bad either bro, great gardening. show him some love people  got a little 2 plant fixed scrog going on, nice and full screen. gonna be a good harvest me thinks. get some pics up loveweed, i bet they come on since ur last pictures.

was checking out an old email account this morning catching some jokes from the Nigerian "special lucrative offer" and the european women offering themselves to me. i have a .com hotmail as i had it from years ago so they think i'm in america i think. i simply replied to them "i like many sex" after them telling me a load of stuff about themselves. sorry i have a strange sense of humour. i'm surprised know one commented about my rasta fairy post, i was cracking up whilst writing that lmao. (i just had another look and couldnt help laughing)

have a great weekend peeps,


Las 


edit - yay it worked


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

_Hello *****,My name is Rose Gordon.I read business administration.I was born in London.I am originally from Belgium.Mom is a retired nurse matron.My only brother just finished from the medical college.We are just two in our home.I lost my job early this year,i use to work for a consulting firm over here in london.I grew up partly in London and Belgium too.I just arrived Dakar yesterday to stay with mom for sometime.I have dual nationality.I have valid passport and visa to fly to you we study ourselves know how compatible we are and chemistry between us.I like taking longwalks holding hands,reading,cooking,travelling,camping,investing,boating,scuba diving,skiing,gardening,watching movies,working out,going to live concerts,cinema,dinner parties,i love the outdoors,playing tennis,snooker,golf.I am caring,affectionate,loving,sexual,sensual,romantic,kind,intelligent,hardworking,faithful,sincere,openminded,submissive,like oral sex both giving and taking,i am passionate,i have good sense of humour.I would always satisfy you emotionally,spiritually,sexually,respect you always,cook for you,be caring,loving,show affection to you all through our relationship if we finally click.I am God fearing,i believe in what comes around goes around.I promise you a wonderful and lovely relationship with me so far we are compatible and there is chemistry.I love to show affection both in public and private.Please i cant wait to meet you,i believe we would click,be compatible too.I am always positive in life,I hope to hear from you soonest.I would like you to tell me things about you, your hobbies,what turns you on and off.I was in Queens,NewYork in July 2007 for holidays.I have my valid passport to fly to you we know how compatible we are and chemistry between us.I have British and Belgium nationality i dont need visa to fly to you.Thanks so much about all you said about yourself in your profile, must tell you that you are my ideal man.I have never been married,i dont have kids.I believe we will click.We have daily flights from Dakar to USA and London daily.I will like you to send more pics and tell me all about you.I am not looking for a passage out of Here i am looking for my soulmate.I am a one man woman you are the one i am writing at the moment.I need to be with you we study ourselves know how compatible we are and chemistry between us.I speak English fluently.I liked your personality traits that was what attracted me to you.You can call me on the phone we talk get to know each other better and discuss how we can get together.My phone no is 002217780***9. (msg me if u want the rest, or email)Please always call me anytime below midnight my time,I am for real,very honest and sincere.I am not here for games,i am here to meet my true love i am 29 years old Age is irrelevant to me,i look at the mind..I wish you happy new year.
Kisesssssssss


Greetings,
I would like you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and to secure an opportunity to invest with you in your country.
I have a substantial concealed capital; honorably inherited from my Late Father(Mr. toure Nguessan), which I intend investing in any profitable and lucrative business venture of which you are to advise and execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us. I shall be glad to reserve this respect and opportunity for you, if you so desire, I want you to be rest assured that everything is in order and legitimate.
I am 20years old young girl, an orphan presently living with a family that I never knew from Adam, Imaging being alone at this tender age.

1. Can you honestly help me as your duagther?
2. Can I completely trust you?
3. What percentage of the total amount in question
will be good for you after the money is in your
account? Please, Consider this and get back to me as soon as posible,

I will give you all information's needed as soon as I hear from you to further this immediately.
Best Regards,
miss elissabeth toure
Rose_


hahahahahahahahahaha yeah jog on u mug


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 22, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 22, 2011)

That's crazy...but what if she's hot? LMAO!!

I've had some weird shit sent to me but I think you just topped it all with that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2011)

" I like many sex" haha. Did you start it off with..."Hello my name is Boris and.....


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

sb i was like wtf 

haha yeah i get the normal viagra pills etc but nothing like that, it was a bit full on lmao.

no boris but yeah i'm glad u picked up on the accent type thing lmao

back in a bit with some updates of the scrog screens, and a little naming ceremony so come back in a bit HC when u see me post again


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry HC  i took the before pictures of the scrog but not the after  lol

here is the re-vegged blue cheese and she's got some funky new growth like you said it would lmao





Blue Cheese

back tomorrow with the rest of the pictures, cheers for the visits guys


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

congrats on the reveg clone Las!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 23, 2011)

cheers bro, hope ur good?

been smoking the cheese's with friends today so no picture updates today. i've nearly finished my pictures for my thread thingy, just need another week or 2 to fill the screens up and a couple of inch growth above them this time to hopefully get larger lollypopped colas


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 23, 2011)

final weight on the cheeses about 5oz between them, the mop bucket cheese was obviously heavier than the blue and there both bangers 

edit - bangers with no cure, can only imagine what they are gonna be like in a week or 2


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 23, 2011)

LAS - is that a rat or a hamster?? rat right?


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like a mouse to me.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> LAS - is that a rat or a hamster?? rat right?





DST said:


> Looks like a mouse to me.


to be honest i do think she looks a little ratty in the 1st pic and some of the others. rats have the same internal organs as mice so i guess they are related?

but no that LouLou (or little Las) my female mouse eating some toast i put in the top. she doesnt stay still long enough normaly so i was quite impressed with the pics.






Can u see how big her "fingers" are lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

new page max posts  gonna update the rest of them pics i took a bit later on. 

think i've found the beans i'm after? what do you guys and girls think?



Neville's Haze - Mr Nice



















A tribute to the father of all modern seed companies, Neville Schoenmakers. There is something very special about this 3/4 sativa that those in the know will recognize once they smell the end product. It can be difficult to know what to base your selective reasoning on, but the plants that go longer than 16 weeks indoor will really not be of value in the end to indoor cultivators.A tip for those who do find a long flowering plant they wish to keepclones usually finish 2-3 weeks quicker than the seed mother plant and therefore will give the grower a possibility to finish something that normally needs the tropics to grow in.The full flavor is sativa all the way so for you Indica lovers this plant will not be for you! It was made by combining a pure Haze to a NL5/Haze, thus creating probably one of the most influential plants of our time , certainly for flavor , aroma and effect. It is a must if you are within 10 of the equator for outdoor cultivation , but indoor would be recommended in other regions.All seed companies owe the ground work and origin of modern cultivars to Nevil . Like the man himselfthe legend grows!

Strain name:	Nevilles Haze

Family of breed:	Nl5/HazeA x HazeC

Breeder:	Shantibabas

Preferred medium:	Bio and Hydro, Indoors and outdoors/greenhouse

Expected yield:	indoors it depends on the grower but expect 400 g/m2, outdoors and greenhouse it can become something from Jack and the Bean stalkbe warned.

Flowering period:	Indoors you should select anything that goes up until 16 weeks flowering time and kill any others as they are not practical for indoor rooms. The north hemisphere will be difficult for this plant only souther Europe like Italy, Spain, Portugal would allow

Recommendations:	For the experienced growers to the most advanced cultivators. A highly valued end product from the passed.

Special Notes:	For most people older than 40 , this plant will bring back long lost flavors of the passed. It is probably the closest thing to a pure sativa(3/4 sativa) that will herald results in an indoor room without taking longer than Moses took to find the land of Milk and Honey!


----------



## ghb (Jan 24, 2011)

too hazey for me las, 16 weeks?!?! thats two crops of indica, that is very indulgent of you sir.

i'm fretting over the g-13 im about to grow, it isn't getting a day longer than 12 weeks i can tell you.

are you looking to breed it with something or do you just fancy a cannaseurs dream?


i'm now a stoner
STONER


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats Stoner!!

Shantibabas' gear is always talked about with a lot of respect, gl las


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 24, 2011)

You've got more patience than most people if you can stick it out for 16 weeks las good luck too ya.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks chaps, was thinking of selecting the best female and running her in a perpetual scrog so that way others will be finishing around her, almost 2 harvests of cheese in the time of one haze but i'm a haze man so gonna put up with it as its gonna be worth it in the end. 

and yes there might be some breading on the cards if i get a suitable male


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

just ordered 6x regular Neville's Haze  harvesting hopefully this side of christmas lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

i reckon a good long sativa is almost like a right of passage. a fast finish indi girl is nice but sometimes a soaring buzz is needed. my panama red has been going for 3 months and is still only a little thing i flowered from seed thinking she'd go berserk height wise but has she bollocks.

shanti does have quite the rep, should be a corker


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey I think Tryna just mentioned he was going to get some Nevilles Haze as well


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a Raspberry Cough still going that is mostly sativa apparently. I stopped counting weeks a while ago since she's almost 6' tall and solid buds from the stem out and still trucking along flowering. She just hangs out in the corner of the vert room all tied back and demand I water and/or feed every day. I'm wishing I'd either topped her and put her in a bigger pot so I wouldn't have to run a 1000w just to light her up and so I could water every few days instead.

She's a big lady and doesn't show any signs of finishing anytime soon. There's still some swell to be had I think since even though she's pretty much solid buds from head to toe, they're all very slim looking buds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> final weight on the cheeses about 5oz between them, the mop bucket cheese was obviously heavier than the blue and there both bangers
> 
> edit - bangers with no cure, can only imagine what they are gonna be like in a week or 2


Hi Las, 
This is such a cute picture of LouLou. I love her little blanky. I bet shes fun to snuggle with. Does she do any tricks?
I read that totally hysterical post by that Rose women. That is so wierd. Man, your fingers really turn some desparate girls on so much they want to marry you!!! Shes probebly fed up with her dildo and dreams of one of those green fingers of yours...LOL... what a FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
There is this super cool toster advertised in the new March High Times mag. that Lou Lou would really really dig. When you put your toast in it in embeds a picture of a weed leaf in the middle of it. Got to check it out man.... its smokin hot.
Garden looks awesome. 
Later dude, Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon a good long sativa is almost like a right of passage. a fast finish indi girl is nice but sometimes a soaring buzz is needed. my panama red has been going for 3 months and is still only a little thing i flowered from seed thinking she'd go berserk height wise but has she bollocks.
> 
> shanti does have quite the rep, should be a corker


thanks bro. not sure if u remember me asking a while ago when i first joined riu if u knew of a good original haze? i've been looking every now and again and i do often look at neville's but it does scare me off the long flowering time thats why i'm gonna pick a good female then scrog her in a perpetual 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey I think Tryna just mentioned he was going to get some Nevilles Haze as well


sweet, think i'm following his thread will have 2 pop over  cheers hope ur good sir?



Dezracer said:


> I have a Raspberry Cough still going that is mostly sativa apparently. I stopped counting weeks a while ago since she's almost 6' tall and solid buds from the stem out and still trucking along flowering. She just hangs out in the corner of the vert room all tied back and demand I water and/or feed every day. I'm wishing I'd either topped her and put her in a bigger pot so I wouldn't have to run a 1000w just to light her up and so I could water every few days instead.
> 
> She's a big lady and doesn't show any signs of finishing anytime soon. There's still some swell to be had I think since even though she's pretty much solid buds from head to toe, they're all very slim looking buds.


lmao thats what scares me, gonna do some test clones 1st i think lol  hows it going dez?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las,
> This is such a cute picture of LouLou. I love her little blanky. I bet shes fun to snuggle with. Does she do any tricks?
> I read that totally hysterical post by that Rose women. That is so wierd. Man, your fingers really turn some desparate girls on so much they want to marry you!!! Shes probebly fed up with her dildo and dreams of one of those green fingers of yours...LOL... what a FREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There is this super cool toster advertised in the new March High Times mag. that Lou Lou would really really dig. When you put your toast in it in embeds a picture of a weed leaf in the middle of it. Got to check it out man.... its smokin hot.
> ...


hehe like the sound of the toaster lmao  cheers for stopping by, hope ur good mate?

sorry update coming......


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to my garden  






ahhhh a little baby cola 






hazey train, i've noticed today i've got one with 3 leaves on one with 5 leaves at the same top node  pictures next time






timewarp






few days growth on headband before poking back under











headband being trained....






headband the next day, i moved the big leaves out so u can see the growth bending up to the light 






g-bomb with a few days growth






same girl trained under the screen






same girl unleashed 






LSD - not f++king good  a little bit of LST, not HST fingerez  lol












LSD branch the next day 






awww a little baby scrogger  amnesia lemon (topped)






and the headbands sleeping quarters for the evening when her young friends are still playing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Welcome to my garden
> 
> HI Las, is that LouLou in the left bottom corner of the picture sniffin around for some ganja? She must have gotten into something sweet cause she looks real worn out. When she gets sedated enough you might want to comb her hair.... LOL
> Have an awsome day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> las fingerez said:
> 
> 
> > HI Las, is that LouLou in the left bottom corner of the picture sniffin around for some ganja? She must have gotten into something sweet cause she looks real worn out. When she gets sedated enough you might want to comb her hair.... LOL
> > Have an awsome day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amber


lmfao mate brilliant 

edit - not sure whats up with the funky reply


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Things are coming along on my end. Wish I had a little more free time to finish up some things on the grows but I'll get it done eventually. I pulled a bunch of plants out of the E&F in the 4x4 tent and put in a screen over the 8 plants I wanted left in there. It's a 26"x43" tray so I made the screen 42"x42" and spread the 8 plants out best I could. I've started reducing the hours of light an hour each day so they should be on 12/12 early next week.

Very cute mouse btw. She's got it good I'd say with those sweet living quarters.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

ahh u do ur 12,12 light scedual like that do ya? i've thought about it, i was gonna do it when i started up but never followed through 

cheers for the visit bro  whats up with ur thread these days u dont really keep it active do ya? or have u got a new one? lmao, god i'm a stoner, just worked that out by looking up at ur thread 

be over str8 away bro


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha, yeah there's two but they are both pretty sad.

This is the first time I've done the gradual reduction of light so I can see if I think there's any benefit to it for myself.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

nope i had a quick flick through and u've realised ur mistakes so u've learned something from them. shame i didnt get my pictures up before  i expect great things from u young padawan


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

there looking lush. just wondered how ofeten do u ave to keep looking at ur girls so that u are able to train them without there stems growing to thick and either snapping or not being able to train them?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

errrm about every 2-3 days i go in and push everything back under the screen but as u've seen from the pics of the "bandage" on the LSD, i do make mistakes lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

coz i tried to do that with the last AI that mr west grew it just seemed to grow so much i was going in everyday to see it but it strong and then when it went into flower after being sorta LST it. it grew straight for about 6 foot. 
although i didnt use mesh i just used string and tape


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah i imadgine beasts like that would be good in a scrog. if they are really strechy then u can fill the screens 75% then flip to 12.12 continuing to pull back under the screen for another week or so.

i've seen a hawian snow grown like this on here and it didnt look 2 strechy at all  hopefully the same thing will apply for my nevilles haze


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

well we managed to get 1 seed out of her wick is fantastic. when i did my 500watt grow i planted an AI seed which when we harvested i sold. and a mate found 1 seed so mr west planted it. and the circle continues coz he found only one seed in his girl


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

hehehe thats quite cool, natures way of giving u a little extra for ur cash. westy told me about the 1st AI u guys grew  lol, quite a little cycle  are u thinking of scrogging an AI then mate?


woooo hooo ganja fairy arived this morning  there is only a couple of strains on my hit list and i've got one of them today and its really hard 2 get hold of, well if ur a UK grower anyway 

Casey Jones  Lemon Skunk and some Cheesy Surprises  hoping my nevilles will turn up 2moro, oh the choices lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

HST FTW my man! good drills lol, she'll heal up no bothr man. rest of your garden looks grand man, cant wait to see how your headband does in your patented scrogs!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

looks like ur in for a scrummy few grows


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers donny and LGP  my itchy trigger finger is waiting to flip to 12.12 but i never utilise the full hight of my tent so i'm thinking of a bit more spreading out then gonna let em grow up for a week then flip the bad boys.

donny u know there's a dog in there at the back, just been lazy and not screened it yet. gonna get on the case 2day, they all need a drink and some neem oil to combat the gnats  lmao also gonna trim the bamboos down and make the screen a bit smaller on the g-bomb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhh i did wonder if you were just running headband! kool, shine on man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Getting on the Caseys today mate, thats kool!! Thats what my three new girls are...they are a week into seedling stage. What was that you were saying a little while ago about a friendly......?? We both have the same strains now lol

Have an awesome one las!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

its on like donkey kong my friend  gonna pm u now


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

try the light reduction method that I stole from lgp.....

it seems to give your girls that extra bit of veg growth and stretches them out a bit to fill up your screen (which is what I found on the bx2 screen I am doing) Plus I like the idea of not shocking the girlies too much by just slamming htem straight into 12/12. By the time you hit 12/12 flowers should already be showing and you are good to go.

Rasta Fairy rules!!!!


las fingerez said:


> cheers donny and LGP  my itchy trigger finger is waiting to flip to 12.12 but i never utilise the full hight of my tent so i'm thinking of a bit more spreading out then gonna let em grow up for a week then flip the bad boys.
> 
> donny u know there's a dog in there at the back, just been lazy and not screened it yet. gonna get on the case 2day, they all need a drink and some neem oil to combat the gnats  lmao also gonna trim the bamboos down and make the screen a bit smaller on the g-bomb


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

ok i'm going to visit my lady friend at the weekend, i'll start the light reduction when i get back. what drops in hours are we talking here, an hour a day or 1 hour every other day or something like that? i've also thought the same thing about shocking them into the sharp reduction of light. reducing the light slowly seems a good idea for our favorite strains that are known to hermi a little.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

i droped ma lights about an hour every 2 days.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

cheers LGP i'll follow suit


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 25, 2011)

i dunno how dst does it he might string it out longer letting the plants get used to the light reduction b4 you do it again


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

how u do it then big D?


----------



## DST (Jan 25, 2011)

I am an in like Flynn sorta guy....so I dropped an hour each day.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> its on like donkey kong my friend  gonna pm u now


That b fighting talk where i come from, keep us posted lads, it will b good to see the same strain grown by 2 different growers at the same time


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm doing an hour less each day as well. We'll see how it goes and I'll adjust as needed for the next round.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking all ship shape and bristol fashion mate. Hurry up and flower that g bomb, i dunno why but i think it looks like it'll be something special


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Do you know what las, I kept thinking I was subbed in here and then just never got round to doing it and keep missing all the fun! Getting on it once and for all, lol. 

Good work on the cheese btw mate. A sativa man also, same here. I love a good indica stone late at night but can't stand it during the day/ evening.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

DST said:


> I am an in like Flynn sorta guy....so I dropped an hour each day.


ok cheers gonna give both ways a try, not sure which way i'm gonna try 1st though, got about a week to think about it 



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> That b fighting talk where i come from, keep us posted lads, it will b good to see the same strain grown by 2 different growers at the same time


yeah just a bit of harmless fun  HC is a few weeks ahead of me and i wanna take some clones and run some tests so just gotta work out the timing of things  i've spoke 2 him briefly and i think we are on the same page type thing 



Dezracer said:


> I'm doing an hour less each day as well. We'll see how it goes and I'll adjust as needed for the next round.


cheers for the imput bro 



oscaroscar said:


> Looking all ship shape and bristol fashion mate. Hurry up and flower that g bomb, i dunno why but i think it looks like it'll be something special


i've smoked it before, thats why i asked for the cutting. its a really nice all rounder, not to weak not to strong  i like the shape of the leaves, quite sativa looking. i'm gonna start my slow wind down to 12.12 early next week when i get back home 



WOWgrow said:


> Do you know what las, I kept thinking I was subbed in here and then just never got round to doing it and keep missing all the fun! Getting on it once and for all, lol.
> 
> Good work on the cheese btw mate. A sativa man also, same here. I love a good indica stone late at night but can't stand it during the day/ evening.


hey wow me old mucka hows it going? wondered why u aint been to visit since u introduced me 2 the doc  cheers for the heads up, think we are getting along quite well 











My work in progress "stud" box, bulbs in the wrong place, light leaks etc. gonna finish my headband in there and put a hazey train and the timewarp in to jumpstart my 12.12 a week or so, hopefully i'll get some bud off them but the timewarp could be a boy still  lmao, if i dont get any boys full stop, i'm gonna do mini mini scrogs in there 






Little seed collection i've got going on now  so many strains, so little space 



cor just having a blue cheese for the 1st time since friday evening and its as strong as i remember can feel it in my forehead tinkerling away, hmmm time for another toke...  it litraly has the bluberry and cheese taste on the way in and on the exhale and for a few seconds after i can taste the filthy undertones of the uk mother and the fruityness of the blueberry father. i'm convinced of it lmao. i've had both strains to my knowledge as i dont know of any stronger weed than that particular smelly type that pops up every now and again (the cheese)

Las 

shit just remembered my seeds are coming recorded delivery so i'm gonna have 2 get up 2 see if the posty is gonna come 

i hate missing them and knowing where ur parcel is but not being able to get it till the next day lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome to my garden  

max posts bump


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a very impressive seed collection you have there *friend*, LOL. 

Just kidding. I hope to have such a fine selection of seeds someday though.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2011)

i wanna see u scrog the lemon skunk. which breeder?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

loving the little veg cab las man, i need me something similar for my mothers


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright friend! Looks like you got a right good selection there man! Look forward to seeing you work your majic on some of these!
Keep it up mate!

jambo;>)


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey wow me old mucka hows it going? wondered why u aint been to visit since u introduced me 2 the doc  cheers for the heads up, think we are getting along quite well


Aye it's not going too bad mate, can't complain ya know. Hows it going over your side of the land mass? That headband looks like a lone ranger in that tent, lol.

Definitely agree with you on the blue cheese, that stuff can stink up an entire house! My mate had an 8th on him once and the whole bottom floor of his house just reeked of it, haha. Stone is seriously powerful though, definitely an experience.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 26, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That is a very impressive seed collection you have there *friend*, LOL.
> 
> Just kidding. I hope to have such a fine selection of seeds someday though.


hehehe thanks a lot dez mate 



shishkaboy said:


> i wanna see u scrog the lemon skunk. which breeder?


unfortunatly i'm not sure bro, these where a gift from the fairy  i will update some more info for ya when i know  how u liking the pictures of the scrog screens bro? u was quite interested in them so i've been documenting it as i said i would. not much longer and i'll make a thread with all the pics next to each other 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the little veg cab las man, i need me something similar for my mothers


sorry to correct you bro but technically its a flowering cab  i was using it as a manual dark room for the headband but i wanted to kick start a few ladys into 12.12 in any way so decided to use it early. gonna be using it as my love shack/stud room 



greenjambo said:


> Alright friend! Looks like you got a right good selection there man! Look forward to seeing you work your majic on some of these!
> Keep it up mate!
> 
> jambo;>)


cheers jambo got the LS like u now bro  that fairy gets about the whore 


sitting up waiting for the postie, had hardly any sleep bet he comes 2moro now lmao 

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

ahhh i did wonder why there was a flowering girl in there, my heads not awake at that time in the mornin!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 26, 2011)

lol as sexy as i'm sure the smoke is gonna be of the headband, i'll be extremely lucky if i get a quarter of her lmao. i couldnt justify leaving her under the 600 all on her own so made the dark room and put her in it from 10am to 10 pm roughly give or take half hour which is not the best so decided to finish the box off for my boys  shame she's nearly at the top lmao 

edit - although its only a 125 clf its making my temps in my tent go up lmao, new carbon filter then lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

hahahah dude i left 2 dogs under my 600, paid off big time bro!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 26, 2011)

my cheeses did  hehehe


----------



## ghb (Jan 26, 2011)

i also did that at the end of my current run there were two plants per 600 for the last two weeks.

for my next trick i will be growing 3 plants under 1200w and at the same time growing 40 plants under another 1200w, from one extreme to the other. being new to growing i can't stop tweaking and playing around while at the same time spending stupid amounts of money.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 26, 2011)

lmfao yeah i had that buzz but think i'm fairly str8 now with the things i buy. i hate buying canna boost but for the mean time i do think it works. deff the pk 13.14


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah i did exactly the same thing ghb im switching to 8 under 1200 in autopots as fast as i can! i tried the canna boost but really dont think its worth the £


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey don I got a product magazine from soft secrets and they have a setup up for air pots that use a drip system. Also a co2 kit, which is just a tub filled with some sort of organic and a pump in the top pissing out c02. It's basically just the same thing as the old yeast and water in a bottle method but without the hassle of making and refilling


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

hmmmm interesting i cant see how the airpot system works with a dripper?! i thought the whole idea was centered around the valve and counter leaver, surely dripping into the system would make the valve redundant, i could be wrong and probably am. lol or at least misssing something. 

re the CO2 its a pointless endeavour i run my fans 24/7


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 26, 2011)

well i dont know about other lemon skunks like greenhouse or jordan of the islands. but dna lemon skunk has a distinct leaf patten. but honestly i feel they all prolly came from jordans cut. he had ls so long ago back when i was buying the shishkaberry seeds. but dnas won a canna cup(if that means much)ill let u know how it smokes in a few days.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning las, just stopped in for a wee peek mate. Good vibes for your CJ man! Catch up with you later friend.

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i did exactly the same thing ghb im switching to 8 under 1200 in autopots as fast as i can! i tried the canna boost but really dont think its worth the £


- canna boost, i think it works but i would like to do a side by side to find out for sure.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hey don I got a product magazine from soft secrets and they have a setup up for air pots that use a drip system. Also a co2 kit, which is just a tub filled with some sort of organic and a pump in the top pissing out c02. It's basically just the same thing as the old yeast and water in a bottle method but without the hassle of making and refilling


yeah i'm the same as don, my fans run 24/7 so not sure that co2 would be practical in my system, even one of the yeast co2 makers.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmm interesting i cant see how the airpot system works with a dripper?! i thought the whole idea was centered around the valve and counter leaver, surely dripping into the system would make the valve redundant, i could be wrong and probably am. lol or at least misssing something.
> 
> re the CO2 its a pointless endeavour i run my fans 24/7


think u might have the airpots and autopots mixed up bro lmao  totaly agree though if it is autopots then it wouldnt work so well, probs overflow the trays lol



shishkaboy said:


> well i dont know about other lemon skunks like greenhouse or jordan of the islands. but dna lemon skunk has a distinct leaf patten. but honestly i feel they all prolly came from jordans cut. he had ls so long ago back when i was buying the shishkaberry seeds. but dnas won a canna cup(if that means much)ill let u know how it smokes in a few days.


cheers bro pls do that. i've smoked lemon sk only once and it was pretty good tasting, i can tell where the super lemon haze gets its taste from. good high to, not to strong, not to weak  something i'd quite like i think lmao



greenjambo said:


> Morning las, just stopped in for a wee peek mate. Good vibes for your CJ man! Catch up with you later friend.
> 
> jambo;>)


cheers jambo for the visit, hope ur good sir?






LSD - Introducing to you Lil Agent Stoneber-Kiki, bit of a mouthfull but my homage to the cool ladies of RIU  screen getting nice and full, cant wait to see it when i get back home on monday 






(orange pots) Hazey Train back two re-veg blue cheese in the middle and my lemon haze cut front and center reporting to duty at last  gonna re-pot when i get back home and she should take off.






g-bomb starting to fill out a bit now 






Louise Headband, screen is pretty much full now, such a rigorus growing strain 






Amnesia Lemon (amnesia haze x skunk #1)






casey jones in the prop  

hope ur all good, i'm going back to bed lmao

Las


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2011)

Sleep well Las, gotta long weekend ahead, hehe.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 28, 2011)

cheers bro  

forgot to say neville turned up yesterday  but i decided casey jones 1st, gonna find my keeper then nevilles will happen after, around may sometime  there sitting in the fridge with the others


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Casey jones wooooo! Crazy how fast that headband has grown, tent is gonna be so full, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2011)

HIGH las,
Things lookin smokin hot in your crib. And now a Love Shack...wow. You got one steaming hot set up bro. 
I'm Looking for a new set up and saw the mention of Auto Pots. a local Hydro man said they are the new shit and really sweet. He said you can leave your plants unattended for weeks as the water system will work by itself with no electricity at all, its all gravity that makes it work. NO power, pumps, mains water pressure or timers to operate. Gravity pressure is all that is needed from a tank or water butt.
What are you thoughts dude?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry to interject amber but I know a guy who uses autopots religiously. Praises them and does really well with them. His journals are here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks WOW!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking mighty fine las. Love those little mini scrogs, they seem to be working well for you. peace 1BMM


----------



## Dezracer (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking great Las! I still haven't done the screen directly on the plant yet but will someday only because of the way yours turn out.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> - canna boost, i think it works but i would like to do a side by side to find out for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey LAS - as usualy, your stuff looks great .... Anway - I just wanted to remind you that I have an amnesia haze (12 weeker) in my 4x8 right now. She went to flower on Christmas Eve. I'll post some pics just for you - and we can compare them to your lemon amnesia!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=179969&highlight=casey+jones&page=12

How are ya this evening las my friend! It would be worth it to register over there if your not already for the info. It's a long journal but worth it, I feel like I know CJ personally now. 

Catch ya later


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Casey jones wooooo! Crazy how fast that headband has grown, tent is gonna be so full, lol.


cheers mate, she is a quick grower, the LSD (lil agent stonber-kiki, damn thats a mouthfull lmao) is doing quite well also 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HIGH las,
> Things lookin smokin hot in your crib. And now a Love Shack...wow. You got one steaming hot set up bro.
> I'm Looking for a new set up and saw the mention of Auto Pots. a local Hydro man said they are the new shit and really sweet. He said you can leave your plants unattended for weeks as the water system will work by itself with no electricity at all, its all gravity that makes it work. NO power, pumps, mains water pressure or timers to operate. Gravity pressure is all that is needed from a tank or water butt.
> What are you thoughts dude?
> View attachment 1408283


hey mate, my views on the autopots are great but no good for organics (bio-bizz etc) as u cant leave the nutrients mixed up for more than a day or so. brilliant system if ur in coco i think but i'd invest in the yellow plastic air thingys sorry to interject amber but I know a guy who uses autopots religiously. Praises them and does really well with them. His journals are [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/5453-edsthreads.html"]here.[/QUOTE]



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks WOW!!!


WOW and anyone else, feel free to give advice, the more opinions the better, get people THINKING 



1badmasonman said:


> Looking mighty fine las. Love those little mini scrogs, they seem to be working well for you. peace 1BMM


hey me old mate hope ur good? just chucked me tw into 12.12 hopefully she's a girl but i wont be upset if its a boy, just not quite ready for him yet but been reading up on storing pollen, it seems to keep in the cool and dark by the sounds of things. any one else's input would be great as always.



Dezracer said:


> Looking great Las! I still haven't done the screen directly on the plant yet but will someday only because of the way yours turn out.


thanks bro means a lot  i did have a little thought while i was visiting ur thread, still wondering how it would work after they have finished streching?



Kiki007 said:


> hey LAS - as usualy, your stuff looks great .... Anway - I just wanted to remind you that I have an amnesia haze (12 weeker) in my 4x8 right now. She went to flower on Christmas Eve. I'll post some pics just for you - and we can compare them to your lemon amnesia!


u cheeky bugger, snuck that one in under me nose didnt ya  lmao  i'll be flowing in a week so we should be harvesting about a week or 2 apart coz i dont think the amnesia lemon was that long of a flowering time, gonna check now lol. 9-10 weeks amnesia info



Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=179969&highlight=casey+jones&page=12
> 
> How are ya this evening las my friend! It would be worth it to register over there if your not already for the info. It's a long journal but worth it, I feel like I know CJ personally now.
> 
> Catch ya later


sweet bro i did have a read through the start of the journal this morning, dont think i'll sign up though lmao. managing this one is enough for me 

hope ur all having a good weekend? Las decided 2 fall over (a curb) and bust his knee up pretty bad lmao what made it worse was me trying to correct myself, if i had of just gone down i would probably be ok lol  had a nice soak in the bath, been on the ibuprofen and strong zoots which helps with the other aching, god damn i'm getting old  lmfao hehehe. 

not sure if i metioned it yet but i've jump started a couple of plants into 12.12 so hopefully they finish up a bit quicker as i know i'm gonna run out towards the end of flowering my tent as i held back on the perpetual. i was really tempted to chuck bits in but i wouldnt mind working out my gram per watt on a couple of grows then switch it back to perpetual for the nevilles haze, i should roughly have my keepers by then. gonna clone asap and chuck into 12.12, not even bothered if they finish, just looking for main traits, bud structure, strech etc.

Las


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2011)

Old man.......hahaha. Just you wait!! lol.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 30, 2011)

Everything, and all plans looking and soundind good to me las! Keep up the great work mate! Just got that damn blow-up thing to work atlast lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha oh yeah, what D said lol.

The first part of that dude's journal is the boring part! Your going to miss out on the flowering, the pics and an extremely detailed smoke report on each casey pheno. On second thought,,,I almost forgot about our little comp! Actually las, its a long read and gets boring and you really shouldn't read it lol. 

Later my friend have a good Sunday!!


----------



## OGPanda (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like the idea of a mini scrog.... looks great on the results


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Old man.......hahaha. Just you wait!! lol.


 yeah cheers bro (in the most un-sarcastic way possible) lmfao  only messin big D 



greenjambo said:


> Everything, and all plans looking and soundind good to me las! Keep up the great work mate! Just got that damn blow-up thing to work atlast lol


nice one jambo sir, will be pm-ing u in a bit 



Highlanders cave said:


> Haha oh yeah, what D said lol.
> 
> The first part of that dude's journal is the boring part! Your going to miss out on the flowering, the pics and an extremely detailed smoke report on each casey pheno. On second thought,,,I almost forgot about our little comp! Actually las, its a long read and gets boring and you really shouldn't read it lol.
> 
> Later my friend have a good Sunday!!


no, no i did read the start and got bored so went to the end and read the various smoke reports from a few of the diff beans lol.



OGPanda said:


> I really like the idea of a mini scrog.... looks great on the results


hey mr OGP hows it going sir? cheers for the visit and kind words 

Right time to get my Sunday update rolling, my girls are going to finish there winding down schedual Sat night so Sunday will be my 1st day of 12.12 flowering light cycle. I'll probs do the main room(s) update on sunday and a mid week update for the veggie girls, moved em back downstairs under the 250mh






bump of thursdays picture before i left






when I got back today






after the pin back down under the screen. LSD was a bit of a slag, had 2 cable tie her, wont be doing 3x main branches from the stalk again, to uneven. it was an accident, some HST lmao. (high stress training for those who do not visit Don G&T's thread and if u dont then why not its a pukka thread ) lmao






Headband today






LSD Today, in the background some funky funky growth on the Blue Cheese re-veg its got a few str8 leaves with no serated edges lmao






Dog with many heads lmao, gonna have some cola's on that bad girl 






awww, the little bubba casey jones hanging out with the big girls.


smoking a lemon haze i was trying to save till the cheese was done and its a better pain killer than all the s++t i've taken all weekend, i've forgotten about the pain. lets see when i walk down the stairs though, bit of a killer that is.


the count down is on 


Las 


edit - looking at the pic of the dog u cant really see all the heads, i'll get another picture up soon


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

mini scrog god las, that is what you should be deemed lol. garden looks sterlin!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

cheers wow my man hope ur good? *blushing*


----------



## WOWgrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Ha, you wouldn't have us all praising your thumbs for nothin! Im good man just wondering what ph you run your coco at?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

used 2 run it as close to ph 6 as possible on the canna feeding schedual it says between 5.8 and 6.2 ph  back in the dirt now bro, cheeses where bio-bizz compost


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah cheers bro (in the most un-sarcastic way possible) lmfao  only messin big D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


max thread bump


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 31, 2011)

You shouldn't bumP yourself too much las? Gods watching lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

i hear it makes you blind.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

lol chaps 

well i accidently flipped my girls into 12.12 last night lmao. i was tinkering with the plugs last night and forgot to plug the power lead for the contactor back in, just the timer was plugged in  lucky i checked em at 12noon as the light had been off for 14 hours lmao.

oh well i'll have 2 try the winding down of the light next time i guess


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Las, 
Your injury sounded aweful!!!!!
How are you doing with it.??.. icing it to keep the swelling down.?? 
I hope its nothing too serious. 
THe variety of plants you have in your garden is really cool. 
What are your thoughts on Sativas being good for pain? I was always under the impression that Indicas were the best for pain...???????
Take Care, Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

hey me old mate hope ur well? i did write a little reply in the msg i sent you about my lemon being quite good for the pain. not done to much research into which weeds are good for pain though


----------



## 1badmasonman (Jan 31, 2011)

Tws 12/12 alright las. Hoping for fe's for ya bro. Thinking im going to try out this new white psycho or psychotic widow hahaha for me next round. peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha all these funky names i get lost. sure sounds like a banger though bro 

i'm good cheers, hope the same goes for yourself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

sup las, hows the knee!? im similarly ibruprofen and healthy zoots.... were you drunk? you musta been to fall over a curb!? speedy recovery chief!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup las, hows the knee!? im similarly ibruprofen and healthy zoots.... were you drunk? you musta been to fall over a curb!? speedy recovery chief!


embarrassingly, no i wasn't drunk but i was fairly high on my mop bucket cheese. it was pretty cold and i was trying to do my second hood up wasnt really paying attention lol. tried to correct myself but think i made it worse. just took a 400mg ibru but they make me sleepy with the heavy zoots, slept so much yesterday  feel lethargic today so having a lazy day 2day but i dont sit about the house all day much so its all good  think i might get down the docs about my knee if it dont sort itself out in a few days, happened Thursday night.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, I like your avatar..LOL....pretty trippy man....all those fingers and all...LOL.. What are you smokin there? that smoke looks pretty thick!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 1, 2011)

How you doing Bro? Did you get that message ok? lol i'll p,m you if any Prob.

Stick In
jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> embarrassingly, no i wasn't drunk but i was fairly high on my mop bucket cheese. it was pretty cold and i was trying to do my second hood up wasnt really paying attention lol. tried to correct myself but think i made it worse. just took a 400mg ibru but they make me sleepy with the heavy zoots, slept so much yesterday  feel lethargic today so having a lazy day 2day but i dont sit about the house all day much so its all good  think i might get down the docs about my knee if it dont sort itself out in a few days, happened Thursday night.


aye if its jipping you this bad still prob worth a walk in visit at least. always a pain in the arse those places tho. hope your alreet soon lad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell Doc highlander the location, symptons and severity of your pain and I'll consult my colleague Dr Trics lol.

I've had plenty of knee injuries and a couple of arthos' in my volleyball days, fire away bro, ya want to make sure that it's not serious


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had my share of knee injuries too from trying to step off the bikes at race speed, lol. Had a few of those procedures maself too and am trying to live for a while before going in for reconstrucive on the left knee first and the right knee after. They won't just do both at the same time which sucks. I'd rather just get both done at once and be in a wheelchair for a bit than be on crutches for the majority of a year. I've been on crutches more than a few times and it sucks so not looking forward to it again.
Only advantage of having crutches is not having to wait in line at Disneyland.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Just had my 4th knee operation 6 months ago, there has been no offer of corrective knee surgery from any doctor. In Europe it seems like you need to basically have your knee hanging off before they fukkin help ya....and I have to pay medical insurance here as well, Holland the so called socialist state is a joke imo. Unfortunately I got diagnosed with arthritis which has the only advantage of being able to tell you when it's going to get colder, and also gives you an indication of RH...that's why I stick my knee into my grow cab to figure out what the envirtonment is like, haha....no Disneyland concessions for me though, boo.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> embarrassingly, no i wasn't drunk but i was fairly high on my mop bucket cheese. it was pretty cold and i was trying to do my second hood up wasnt really paying attention lol. tried to correct myself but think i made it worse. just took a 400mg ibru but they make me sleepy with the heavy zoots, slept so much yesterday  feel lethargic today so having a lazy day 2day but i dont sit about the house all day much so its all good  think i might get down the docs about my knee if it dont sort itself out in a few days, happened Thursday night.


hey las - LMAO... just f**k the ibuprofen... and smoke some more dope, and get a little higher... that will dull the pain!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey, I like your avatar..LOL....pretty trippy man....all those fingers and all...LOL.. What are you smokin there? that smoke looks pretty thick!


hehehe  



greenjambo said:


> How you doing Bro? Did you get that message ok? lol i'll p,m you if any Prob.
> 
> Stick In
> jambo;>)


alreeet jambo  yeah think we're up to date now aint we?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye if its jipping you this bad still prob worth a walk in visit at least. always a pain in the arse those places tho. hope your alreet soon lad





Highlanders cave said:


> Tell Doc highlander the location, symptons and severity of your pain and I'll consult my colleague Dr Trics lol.
> 
> I've had plenty of knee injuries and a couple of arthos' in my volleyball days, fire away bro, ya want to make sure that it's not serious





Dezracer said:


> I've had my share of knee injuries too from trying to step off the bikes at race speed, lol. Had a few of those procedures maself too and am trying to live for a while before going in for reconstrucive on the left knee first and the right knee after. They won't just do both at the same time which sucks. I'd rather just get both done at once and be in a wheelchair for a bit than be on crutches for the majority of a year. I've been on crutches more than a few times and it sucks so not looking forward to it again.
> Only advantage of having crutches is not having to wait in line at Disneyland.





DST said:


> Just had my 4th knee operation 6 months ago, there has been no offer of corrective knee surgery from any doctor. In Europe it seems like you need to basically have your knee hanging off before they fukkin help ya....and I have to pay medical insurance here as well, Holland the so called socialist state is a joke imo. Unfortunately I got diagnosed with arthritis which has the only advantage of being able to tell you when it's going to get colder, and also gives you an indication of RH...that's why I stick my knee into my grow cab to figure out what the envirtonment is like, haha....no Disneyland concessions for me though, boo.





Kiki007 said:


> hey las - LMAO... just f**k the ibuprofen... and smoke some more dope, and get a little higher... that will dull the pain!


thanks all u lot for the nice coments, lmao @ disneyland cues  i can walk ok without it hurting now, well i have been taking ibrus 3 times a day lol. its moving it quite a bit or putting pressure on it that hurts it, like if i stand with straight legs, even pressure on both feet the pain starts building up till its unbearable. walking up and down the stairs is a nightmare lol. gonna make an appointment tomorrow me thinks. hoping its not anything to serious lol.


any one else in the uk temps down? mine have dropped to 22/23 day 17 night, fans turned down and everything. not that i'm to worried at all about temps any more, just curious?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow LAS - I hope after all the shit we have given you it's not actually seriouse.... hope you get a good report from the doc.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't want to worry you but that doesn't sound good at all. The good thing is that you can still straighten it out. When ligaments tear they tighten up a lot and you lose range of motion right away. If that starts to happen, it's important to slowly work your knee a little farther in each direction to keep as much range of motion as possible. Just stretch it out a little at a time, a few times a day and ice it after every time.

This advice is if you can't get in to see the dr tomorrow. If you get in to see one, just stay off of it until you see them but ice it down when you can.

I've had to do these stretching exercises every time I tore something in one of my knees and it never changed over the ten years I've been dealing with my knees. It's a physical therapy process that you can do at home and you will most likely be told to do this anyway. 

Hope it goes well for you. Knee injuries suck...


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> I don't want to worry you but that doesn't sound good at all. The good thing is that you can still straighten it out. When ligaments tear they tighten up a lot and you lose range of motion right away. If that starts to happen, it's important to slowly work your knee a little farther in each direction to keep as much range of motion as possible. Just stretch it out a little at a time, a few times a day and ice it after every time.
> 
> This advice is if you can't get in to see the dr tomorrow. If you get in to see one, just stay off of it until you see them but ice it down when you can.
> 
> ...


sounds like real good advise. get well my dude


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep that leg elevated as well Las. Best wishes for the Doc appointment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds like the perfect excuse for some feet up in front of the xbos time man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Morning las how ya doing brudder. Lets us know the prognosis

Have a good one!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow LAS - I hope after all the shit we have given you it's not actually seriouse.... hope you get a good report from the doc.





Dezracer said:


> I don't want to worry you but that doesn't sound good at all. The good thing is that you can still straighten it out. When ligaments tear they tighten up a lot and you lose range of motion right away. If that starts to happen, it's important to slowly work your knee a little farther in each direction to keep as much range of motion as possible. Just stretch it out a little at a time, a few times a day and ice it after every time.
> 
> This advice is if you can't get in to see the dr tomorrow. If you get in to see one, just stay off of it until you see them but ice it down when you can.
> 
> ...





shishkaboy said:


> sounds like real good advise. get well my dude





DST said:


> Keep that leg elevated as well Las. Best wishes for the Doc appointment.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like the perfect excuse for some feet up in front of the xbos time man!





Highlanders cave said:


> Morning las how ya doing brudder. Lets us know the prognosis
> 
> Have a good one!


hehe thanks for all the nice comments  i tried to reply to this earlier but it messed up lmao.

got down the docs, saw a car crash on the way down lol not to major but the front was smashed in and the radiatior had popped and was pissing rusty colored water over the road. 

anyway the prognosis is that i've torn my muscle near the ligaments and maby damaged the ligaments themselves. she said about 4-6 weeks to heal propely. i'm going to see my actual doctor next friday so i'll get him to check it out again then to make sure its healing ok.

intial reports are indicating to me that my timewarp is a boy  looks like my "stud" cabinet was built in time. just need another carbon filter and i'm str8 

binned off a cj that wasnt doing so well as the others. late to sprout, and wasnt even trying to catch up. down to 3x healthy ladies  should get a keeper from them so i'll be happy 

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey las. Could of been worse could have been better I suppose lol. Rice therapy for las,,,,,rest, ice, compress and elevate. Substitute ibuprofren for ice at this point. Oh and then in a few weeks the fun starts,,,strengthen!!

Later man hope things are going well in your neck of the woods


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 2, 2011)

intial reports are indicating to me that my timewarp is a boy  looks like my "stud" cabinet was built in time.:[/QUOTE]

I bought 3 querkle seeds 2 died and the last one is a big hairy man. So I got some querkle jizz too mess with but never got to smoke the bud. I'm thinking of some funky cross's tho querkle x livers or maybe cross it into the cc x l Or my rhinopunch......


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> intial reports are indicating to me that my timewarp is a boy  looks like my "stud" cabinet was built in time.:


I bought 3 querkle seeds 2 died and the last one is a big hairy man. So I got some querkle jizz too mess with but never got to smoke the bud. I'm thinking of some funky cross's tho querkle x livers or maybe cross it into the cc x l Or my rhinopunch......[/QUOTE]

i have a male querkle too. by smell its more urkel dom.. what about yours? I am crossing it with my headbang kush and the shishkaberry right now. i should have some beans in like 2 weeks. i was gonna place another order but screw that i gotta get these crosses tested so i can bless my riu peeps.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not got mine in flower fully yet matem. I just did a quick clone to sex it but when I sussed it was a male I killed the clone. Didn't have anything in flower that I wanna breed into it. Soon tho I'll be breeding with it. Querkle should be a good base for breeding I think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> intial reports are indicating to me that my timewarp is a boy  looks like my "stud" cabinet was built in time.:


 I bought 3 querkle seeds 2 died and the last one is a big hairy man. So I got some querkle jizz too mess with but never got to smoke the bud. I'm thinking of some funky cross's tho querkle x livers or maybe cross it into the cc x l Or my rhinopunch......[/QUOTE]

ooooh errr mrs a timewarp stud eh. everyones on this ting now! my psychkiller has started busting a nut so its time for a little action!

querkle livers would be awesome


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

i need 2 get hold of the uk exodus and i've got a mean cross i'd like to do, top secret though. well not really, pm me and i'll tell you so long as you can keep a secret lmao hehehe


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i need 2 get hold of the uk exodus and i've got a mean cross i'd like to do, top secret though. well not really, pm me and i'll tell you so long as you can keep a secret lmao hehehe


if i could get an exo clone i would complete the cubing process and make cheese 99. bx3's. in those seeds would be some winners.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

f++k me the Australians have it bad at the moment  please lets share a moments thought to our Australian friends


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 3, 2011)

moment shared.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> querkle livers would be awesome


could call it quivers


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 4, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> could call it quivers


Genius mate.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

You're right about the aussies las, got a few friends travelling over there at the minute as well, they all survived the storm though. Must've been the good vibes we sent over there  

Looking forward to seeing that LSD and Dog las, bet they're massive.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah those poor bastards, must be miseable as hell. The eastern half has been under water for over a month now and then getting hit with a cyclone with 190 mph winds. Must seem like armageddon for some of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

its the rapture i reckon...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the visits ladies and gents, and for the kind words and vibes for australia 






12.12 Girls, oh and boy lol. HB 7.5 weeks 12.12, the rest under a week.






hot hot hot  not that i can eat these badboys lmao. i was making an organic pestaside but forgot to take half the pictures. 4x bad boy chillis, the hotter the better, i had some thinner smaller ones that went into the cup behind. mix that with a 3L of warm water and 3x table spoons of cold pressed neem oil. spray on plants  i'll let u know if its worked, got this kinda method from my mate 






Casey Jones bubbas
















Headband test clone, wasnt very big on entering 12.12 but she's starting to bulk out now and frost up. I'll be happy with a Q  look at the length of the trich lol






Timewarp male?? looks that way to me but i'm no expert. this be my 1st breading stock 






Veggie girls, Hazey Train front and healthy Lemon Haze at back overwatered? what u guys and girls think? fucking flat mate but i cant complain to much. although i'll be moaning again in a min.....






Ahhh here we have a burnt girl who has just entered flowering, cheers flat mate  asked him to feed at 1.1-1.2 and u know he's bumped it up thinking he's clever. synthetic nutes in compost have a habit of burning from my experience if ur not careful 






LSD back left. Headband back right. DOG Kush front left. G-Bomb front right. lets see if he fucks them up shall we. simple instructions, spray twice a day with tap water. if he dont they will probs not make it as i only took them 2 days ago. i'm quite a placid chap but dont mess with my weed man, Las starts to get mad like Bruce Banner start switchin lmao 






bit of cheese, an imitation but not to bad for free  cheers mr F.B. lmao u joker 


tired now time 4 bed 

las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

damn man nice frost on the HB and yup that warp is a boy man, congrats.... line them bitches up. studs and hoes tricks in rows!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks donny up early 2 bro? well for the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

im up at 7.30-8 every day regardless my body clock is cast iron. even if ive had a good drink im up. usually earlier  spend an hour or so drunk on the sofa writin bollox on riu lol.

shit to do today gotta plant sprouts pot up tidy my op and chop a girl. ill have done this got my arse ready and head breakfast and dinner by time my mrs gets up shed kip till 3 if i didnt wake her. lazy moo


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 5, 2011)

I suffer from the same curse Don, always wake up at the crack of dawn if I've been drinking. The tent looks lovely las, gonna be so full in a couple of weeks!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 5, 2011)

I come from a family of bad sleepers. I wake once around 3am each morning, again at 5 and again at 7, come 7 i have a smoke and start to wake myself up, don't actually get out of bed though 

Things are looking pretty good up there Las  tis a frosty one indeed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

smokin in bed would be the end of me, i got rid of the tv in the bedroom for that reason hahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy weekend las!

Hey where do you get the bubba in your CJs? I think I have it down (if we both got them from the same fairy)...Caseys self seeded or Casey spluffed with a Headband, which is the mother of DOG. Shoot now I have to go look up what Headband is lol,,,,I think it's something crossed with OG. Cripes I have to read things 2 or 3 times to remember anything! 

Later brother


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

i think sour diesel x og = headband or sour kush


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im up at 7.30-8 every day regardless my body clock is cast iron. even if ive had a good drink im up. usually earlier  spend an hour or so drunk on the sofa writin bollox on riu lol.
> 
> shit to do today gotta plant sprouts pot up tidy my op and chop a girl. ill have done this got my arse ready and head breakfast and dinner by time my mrs gets up shed kip till 3 if i didnt wake her. lazy moo


haha yeah used 2 be the same its taken me about 2 months to try and sort my body clock out lol 





WOWgrow said:


> I suffer from the same curse Don, always wake up at the crack of dawn if I've been drinking. The tent looks lovely las, gonna be so full in a couple of weeks!


yeah thats what i was hoping for, i believe in donnys motto, if u can see the floor ur doing something wrong  last round was a little different for me as i was re-growing my kahonas after a "skin of my teeth" situation  hahaha



tip top toker said:


> I come from a family of bad sleepers. I wake once around 3am each morning, again at 5 and again at 7, come 7 i have a smoke and start to wake myself up, don't actually get out of bed though
> 
> Things are looking pretty good up there Las  tis a frosty one indeed!


ah ha ttt i'm also very similar but there is no pattern as such to it. the longest i have slept in years was for 4 hours the other weekend, my girls mum gave me a sleeping tab lmao. i still woke up half way through the night for a cig out the window lmao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> smokin in bed would be the end of me, i got rid of the tv in the bedroom for that reason hahah


 i smoke in bed at home, its a filthy habit lol



Highlanders cave said:


> Happy weekend las!
> 
> Hey where do you get the bubba in your CJs? I think I have it down (if we both got them from the same fairy)...Caseys self seeded or Casey spluffed with a Headband, which is the mother of DOG. Shoot now I have to go look up what Headband is lol,,,,I think it's something crossed with OG. Cripes I have to read things 2 or 3 times to remember anything!
> 
> Later brother


hey my bro, yeah i messed up really, i just ment my baby casey jones as in young ones. i think its the girl i'm seeing, i'm sure she calls babies bubbas lmao 



shishkaboy said:


> i think sour diesel x og = headband or sour kush


yep cheers bro 

HeadBand = East Coast Sour Diesel x OG Kush

DOG = Headband X OG Kush

CJ = Sour Diesel X OG Thai X Trainwreck

these are my strains as i know there are some differences in headband but i believe it to be DNA genetics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

hey my bro, yeah i messed up really, i just ment my baby casey jones as in young ones. i think its the girl i'm seeing, i'm sure she calls babies bubbas lmao 



yep cheers bro 

HeadBand = East Coast Sour Diesel x OG Kush

DOG = Headband X OG Kush

CJ = Sour Diesel X OG Thai X Trainwreck

these are my strains as i know there are some differences in headband but i believe it to be DNA genetics[/QUOTE]

Hey there las how ya doing brother. Hanging in there over here lol Got the movie Stripes with Bill Murry on the tele

CJs lineage is (Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Deisel


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2011)

> Highlanders cave said:
> 
> 
> > hey my bro, yeah i messed up really, i just ment my baby casey jones as in young ones. i think its the girl i'm seeing, i'm sure she calls babies bubbas lmao
> ...








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Jones

cheers HC, Casey Jones was a legend 



> He had amazingly reduced his speed from about 75 miles per hour to about 35 miles per hour when he impacted with a deafening crunch of steel against steel and splintering wood. Because Jones stayed on board to slow the train, he no doubt saved the passengers from serious injury and death (Jones himself was the only fatality of the collision)


 wow


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhh so that's where the name comes from. Anything crossed with trainwreck should have casey or jones in it's name from now on, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2011)

haha wow watch this space  give me a few months and i'll have another train inspired strain for ya


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 6, 2011)

just nipped in to say one Hazey Train Germed, 1 c.m tap root and into pot!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't know that about Casey. Cool info, thanks.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 6, 2011)

hey jambo nice one. my mate had the same results germmed quick 

dez i was under the impression that casey jones orchestrated train wrecks. when i read the bit about saving peoples lives whilst for-fitting his own, i was even more impressed with the guy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2011)

HIGH there....
Isnt Casey Jones the dude from the Grateful Dead song..? the train conductor drivin that train High on Cocaine....???? maybe i missed a page somewhere but thats how I know the name..
Hey Check it out for yourself ..... good song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey jambo nice one. my mate had the same results germmed quick
> 
> dez i was under the impression that casey jones orchestrated train wrecks. when i read the bit about saving peoples lives whilst for-fitting his own, i was even more impressed with the guy


Aye, another Ledgend there the CJ fella eh las! How you doin matey! Can't believe you'r off-line lol. Typical, catch up soon ok man!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HIGH there....
> Isnt Casey Jones the dude from the Grateful Dead song..? the train conductor drivin that train High on Cocaine....???? maybe i missed a page somewhere but thats how I know the name..
> Hey Check it out for yourself ..... good song...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c


love love love it doc!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning fella, hit-me-up when tou'r on Bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HIGH there....
> Isnt Casey Jones the dude from the Grateful Dead song..? the train conductor drivin that train High on Cocaine....???? maybe i missed a page somewhere but thats how I know the name..
> Hey Check it out for yourself ..... good song...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c


no ur right, casey jones inspired quite a few songs as I think he was a ledgend. "He had amazingly reduced his speed from about 75 miles per hour to about 35 miles per hour when he impacted with a deafening crunch of steel against steel and splintering wood. Because Jones stayed on board to slow the train, he no doubt saved the passengers from serious injury and death (Jones himself was the only fatality of the collision)" 



greenjambo said:


> Aye, another Ledgend there the CJ fella eh las! How you doin matey! Can't believe you'r off-line lol. Typical, catch up soon ok man!


hey jambo i'm always set to appear offline due to my sleeping habbits, sometimes i wake up in the night and smoke a fag or a joint and read a bit whilst i'm up. i know people dont care about stuff like that on here but i just didnt want people to think i'm an riu freek who doesnt leave the house lol. 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> love love love it doc!


hehehe. hope ur good mate?



greenjambo said:


> Morning fella, hit-me-up when tou'r on Bro!
> 
> jambo;>)


morning mate i'm up for a bit but about 2 have a joint out the bedroom window so dont know how long for lmao.


i've been laying the misses laminate flooring, never done it before lol. got the hang of it now, its just the snap fit stuff, pulled it all up and put it back down as i wasnt happy with the 1st attempt  her kitten was even "helping" at one point, come in whilst i was working lmao, he dosent like getting high though, he came in the shed last night smelled the air and turned around and walked out hahaha.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great morning giggle mate lol, and ive only ever used a computer for internet or any type of Computing outwith the X-Box (hense my I.T Skills)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Great morning giggle mate lol, and ive only ever used a computer for internet or any type of Computing outwith the X-Box (hense my I.T Skills)


hahahahah 

[video=youtube;PcVYBxHEry0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcVYBxHEry0[/video]



[video=youtube;xV8tMYISIaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV8tMYISIaA[/video]

devlin live lounge version. which one is better?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

the new album is a treat eh las!? gotta love the vid of the original


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahahahah
> 
> [video=youtube;PcVYBxHEry0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcVYBxHEry0[/video]
> Is that the group or like them on that C.D? Not had a chance to ckeck it out yet man. After my last post to you thismorning i was online and phone to PayPal untill about 11:30. Long storey man lol, P.S one Hazeytrain through and one prob. tomorow
> ...


Is that the group or like them on that C.D? Not had a chance to ckeck it out yet man. After my last post to you thismorning i was online and phone to PayPal untill about 11:30. Long storey man lol, P.S one Hazeytrain through and one prob. tomorow 
Jambo;>)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

That post came out all messed-up eh! that be they I.T Skill's of mine hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

na but they are kinda on the same wavelength. that album is a couple of years old like the stuff underneath. the top stuff is brand new 

[video=youtube;tqhxQ4UqTcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqhxQ4UqTcM[/video]
Feelings

[video=youtube;vRkkevLyQcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRkkevLyQcc[/video]
Everyday

stuff like this on the CD, happy, lively, warm, (liquid) Drum and Bass. 

I'm up and about now, give us a shout if u want bro  hope ur good


donny, vid is classic, trying to work out if its from the 90's or they just did a retro vid. the motorway signs are the only thing that makes me think its modern lol

edit - i love ladies shocking out to DnB


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Aye man, im on for a wee while mate lol. So first off the K-Train....GHS?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah  femmed  the Lemon Haze was from gifted clone, mate of a mate of a mate type thing when i got it (and still is) ghs are the only people that do it. i've tried to find out some more info but it came back the same "its lemon haze" but i'm fairly sure its one of the better pheno's of the SLH


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Kool, sound's good to me and you'r Lemon Haze scrog say's it all mate!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

cheers jambo, gonna run 4x of them roughly the same size next round  anything else u wanna know bro?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casey_Jones
> 
> cheers HC, Casey Jones was a legend
> 
> wow


His wife was called Mary Joanna jones haha Mary j jones


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

nice one willy, i missed that  hows ur little HT's bro or should i say TH's lmao  got them under yet or are ya holding back?

edit oh yeah mary jainie lmao


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers jambo, gonna run 4x of them roughly the same size next round  anything else u wanna know bro?


Wish i had the time to have a good chat las, but not at home and need to get off-line soon Pal. But Hit U Up Soon Bro!
Many Thank's

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

cooolio bro, i'm hoping the good genetics will out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice one willy, i missed that  hows ur little HT's bro or should i say TH's lmao  got them under yet or are ya holding back?
> 
> edit oh yeah mary jainie lmao[/
> 
> I wanted to do em straight away but had too hold back a while. I've got 4 cherry cheese x livers, 1 powerplant, 1 livers, 1 bubble gum, 1 devil 21 freshly rooted clones of various varietys and a querkle male all in veg.... Soon as I got a few of them out the way I'll get straight on em. I've not forgotten about you mate I've just been really busy. Hopefully you'll see why in next week or so


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

sweet bro, i left on friday so was hoping my house mate would be in but no bother. when ur ready, got a few bits on my plate at the mo but i was thinking about starting the nevilles early lmao. (dont do it fingerez)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

You not got the room for the nevilles?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

bit worried about the amount of plants i've got really, its getting up for 20 and i was only supposed 2 be running about 8 at a time lmao. got 9x in the flowering room (i think, might be 8x) and 9x in the veg room, add another 6x to that and i'm looking at bird? i'm documenting all my breading so if worst case senario then i'm making a super strain that doesnt get you high, just the medicinal sleeping effects for my insomnia and pain relief (sounded good when my mate said it in any way )


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> bit worried about the amount of plants i've got really, its getting up for 20 and i was only supposed 2 be running about 8 at a time lmao. got 9x in the flowering room (i think, might be 8x) and 9x in the veg room, add another 6x to that and i'm looking at bird? i'm documenting all my breading so if worst case senario then i'm making a super strain that doesnt get you high, *just the medicinal sleeping effects for my insomnia and pain relief* (sounded good when my mate said it in any way )


These are my two main problems. I am pretty sure my insomnia is partly due to the pain but couldn't swear by it. No MJ, no sleep basically is how it is for me anymore. Alcohol will help me go to sleep but it's short lived and then the stimulant side of the alcohol seems to kick in and I'm awake.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Pal, just in for one more quick Q on the H.T. Basically how the mating came aroung between a clone Lem. Haze and the (Fem) K-Train lol ....broad! p.s Not including selfing.

jambo;


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

Some great music posted on that last page. A few of the really decent UK artists. Got a lot of time for Ed sheeran, never seen a ginger lad with so much swagger!

If you ever do develop that super strain I'd pay good money for a cutting lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> These are my two main problems. I am pretty sure my insomnia is partly due to the pain but couldn't swear by it. No MJ, no sleep basically is how it is for me anymore. Alcohol will help me go to sleep but it's short lived and then the stimulant side of the alcohol seems to kick in and I'm awake.


hey my man how goes it? not so much the pain with myself, only at the mo but might carry on with the knee.... the sleep side though 



greenjambo said:


> Hey Pal, just in for one more quick Q on the H.T. Basically how the mating came aroung between a clone Lem. Haze and the (Fem) K-Train lol ....broad! p.s Not including selfing.
> 
> jambo;


how u mean bro, how did i bread em? if so yeah i just used the hermi bollock off the k-train and spluffed the lemon. the k-train only had 3/4 sets off gonads so i think its managable, thats why ur my little test buddie  i'll be a few weeks ahead of you anyway so if anything bad happens then i can tell u to scrap it asap but i think we'll be ok?



WOWgrow said:


> Some great music posted on that last page. A few of the really decent UK artists. Got a lot of time for Ed sheeran, never seen a ginger lad with so much swagger!
> 
> If you ever do develop that super strain I'd pay good money for a cutting lol.


yeah been looking at a bit of his stuff, u see the thing with example about nando's???? i was fucking cracking up, raw uk tallent right there 

lol it wasnt me that was creating the super strain but my mate said i could have a cutting to mess around with on what he's done so far. i'll give u more info when i speak to him again. he's about to harvest my lemons pure organicly and said he's give me a shout when it was done. his "outside" blue cheese (the same guy i got my clone from) got some crack head to bring them in every day to a dark shed so they got 12.12 of brilliant british sunlight. that was the best i've ever had of my cut, he's a good grower 

and bro i aint in the breading game for money, i'll leave that to the pro's on here  but once i'm happy with some shit, ur name was on my cards to run some trials and that for me


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol it wasnt me that was creating the super strain but my mate said i could have a cutting to mess around with on what he's done so far. i'll give u more info when i speak to him again. he's about to harvest my lemons pure organicly and said he's give me a shout when it was done. his "outside" blue cheese (the same guy i got my clone from) got some crack head to bring them in every day to a dark shed so they got 12.12 of brilliant british sunlight. that was the best i've ever had of my cut, he's a good grower
> 
> and bro i aint in the breading game for money, i'll leave that to the pro's on here  but once i'm happy with some shit, ur name was on my cards to run some trials and that for me


haha, yeh man, the nandos rap was awesome. theres a video of him walking down the street with devlin and they just start rhyming, I'll try find it

[video=youtube;7MrGDFMoIiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MrGDFMoIiE[/video]

oh man I have got such a hilarious image in my head of a sketty little smackhead dranking a big ass blue cheese bush outside every day lol. sounds like he's got a pretty sweet deal! 

ahhh you're too kind las. I don't have long enough to get into breeding but when I return to growing later on in life I will definitely be doing some experimenting. I'll still be lingering round here though haha, need to get my fix in somehow!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah that was one of the ones i saw that ed dude is heavy  devlin has some lyrical flow, only ever heard one other MC thats been as intricate with his words as him


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey my man how goes it? not so much the pain with myself, only at the mo but might carry on with the knee.... the sleep side though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah i believe so bro from my understandings? 

are we correct any of the big guns that know this stuff like the back of their hands?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

when a plant hermis, then yes the seeds will be fem but chances are that the seeds will carry the hermi gene and you will end up with more hermis. lol does that make any sense at all?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

yep SB it sure does  thats why i havent released them to the general public yet as i'd like to know how hermi they are gonna be. cheers for input


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's all i needed to know in a nut shell, exactly my Q Bro! I've every faith in them man!

Here's a top of the head thought: H.T x DPP x JTR(male) = Krazey Killer lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

sounds like fire for sure  the jtr i hear is quite lemony and hazey so would be a good combo


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sounds like fire for sure  the jtr i hear is quite lemony and hazey so would be a good combo


Yea the blaze i had with Lord 600 was P.K and exactly like that Bro. Sow what's groeing on mucker?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

me jealous never lmao  hahahaha

just been finishing of the misses laminate floor and smoking a bit of council hash today. run out of my green up here, smoked the last zoot last night lol. got a nice piece at home and my mate is chopping my cheese cuts down today, same age as my headband test, he owes me an oz  really random he just rung me lmao

spoke 2 my house mate who is looking after the garden for me whilst i'm away and he said that the big scrogged girls are a few inches below the air cooled light  he's gonna check again 2nite and raise the light if needed  cant wait to see em now  


check out my new thread about how I do my scrogs. thought i'd make a thread as i get quite a bit of interest and questions on how I do it. Please do not post for the time being, i'm going to document another couple of girls and would like them all to be on the 1st page  thanks

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407263-las-fingerez-mini-movable-scrog.html

Las


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just had a look fingers. Looks like some interesting shizz. I'll have a proper look when your finished. I gotta say I was really tempted to post a comment just to wind you up a tad (I know I'm a cunt)


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 9, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Just had a look fingers. Looks like some interesting shizz. I'll have a proper look when your finished. I gotta say I was really tempted to post a comment just to wind you up a tad (I know I'm a cunt)


I wanted to be a cunt too lmfao

Looks the business mate, very well documented


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

cheers chaps, i'd probs be the same  just want em all on the same page so people dont have 2 sift through the thread to get the info. gonna do another one 2nite hopefully


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2011)

HI Las, Here is a drawing of Lou-Lou playing in her tunnels of luv. hahahahahahah
WARNING:::::WARNING::::O NOT VIEW THIS IMAGE UNLESS YOUR STONED::::!!!
Recommendations: 2 bong hits ENJOY!!!!!!!!Amber


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 9, 2011)

WOOT~ Just took your "Dr's" recommendation and took 2 hits of Sour Kush and then forgot what I was doing. Finally realizing that I was under Dr. advice I opened up the picture and took a look, well 20 mins later I peeled away and still I am in Awe. Mad Respect ~ Dr.Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

wow amber that really is amazing but u know how i feel about that pic already  so much detail must of taken you ages and i really apriciate it, my favorite picure so far. i'm always changing my desktop, i've just done it but i'm gonna do it again right now 

gg13 u got ecsd x og kush? what i call the headband (hope i'm not offending anyone but calling it that, just what i've been reading latley) (DNA genetics, selfed seed)


Ladies and gents, can you do me a favor and show my pal some love over on his thread?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/393701-stinkbudd1s-royal-haze-cali-hash.html

cheers 


ps check out my "how to" SCROG thread, link is in my signature. Please leave your comments now and questions now


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning Las, got to do alot todat again but i'll give you a shout later thisaft Bro!

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning jambo good karma all day long my new friend lol!

Pain behind the knee, huh las? That's not good...considering how the injury occured and where the pain is, there is a good possibility that you a small tear in the miniscus cartilage under the patella. Given the degree of pain it is prolly a minor tear that can be helped out with some pt. Leg extensions and curls when the pain subsides...low low weight at first and high reps, do them slow!

Man one rip of zhar #3 this morning and I'm fooking half toasted already lol Have a good afternoon las, I'll talk to ya!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

that is CRAZY doc! the longer i look at it the better it gets and the more i see. +reps


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

truly gifted you are Dr. i love it. id love to see it coloured, hell you could sell prints of your work.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm buying one of her works next week!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

sweet! does she have a website or somethin?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

just pm her.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah she is one cool lady  out to you doc 

thanks ladies and gents, was having a bit of a downer but coming back home and being surprised by the fairy, seeing my gardens and now coming on here and talking with my friends has cheered me up no end  not the best english but i've just had a nice (mbp) cheese joint lol






I was really impressed to be honest  i love looking at my canopy shots type thing after i've seen it on the pc i have a little re-arrange. took the timewarp male out and spaced them out a little.






Yummy looking headband tester thats come on really far in the last week  cant wait to chop her down now, secretly i think she might push a bit more than a q now? like i said before i'm just gonna be happy sampling whatever i get of her, the big girl is in 12.12 now 
















12.12 timewarp boy all on his lonesome  lol its ok hes gonna have some lady friends round soon  (well not really but dont tell him, more of an artificial semination type thing) hahaha 






POW!!!! I opened the door and was greeted by this my hazey train gone balistic under the 250mh 






Clones, no sign of roots but its been just over a week. got the dog kush and headband to root quicker before though?






Lemon Haze top and Hazy Train bottom






Holy quacamoli batman  am i tripping or do they all look different? i know its to early to tell really but they do kinda look different to me lol. not had that much exposure to the seed game to be fair, been running clones mainly untill my last round with the k-train which was my 1st seed grow

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

booming along just champion man. headband single cola's lookin fat man!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

looking tastey 2 aint she, dont seem to be affected by the metal halide bulb though  really wanna pull her down lol might take her 2 8.5 weeks or something, the end of the weekend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> that is CRAZY doc! the longer i look at it the better it gets and the more i see. +reps


Hey Amber! Oh my gosh I almost forgot to mention your work!! Too funny also because I was just in the process of sitting down for a bong and had to laugh,,,so I said, ok doc lol and lit up. And then of course got lost in the piece for awhile, which was great!!! So soo cool my talented friend . I really need to go out and get a cheapo printer to copy all of these. 

Hey sweetie, I'm going to post a pic on my thread later that might give you an idea for a new piece!

Hope you have a great day and then a better evening tonight : !)

Later!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2011)

Fingers, your plants look so pretty!!!!!!!! Awesome photos!!!!!!!
Nice perspectives and cool discriptive captions. Makes me feel like I just stepped into your garden. mind warp cool vibe .. dig it man


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2011)

this is going to be some knock out smoke las.........real nice
off to your MMSG THREAD.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

hey las buddy, looks like your mood is lifting. don't ya just love it when your ladys say hello like that?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow las, can't believe how fast the 12.12 tent has filled up. That thing is going to be nuts in a few weeks lol. Glad to hear your spirits have been lifted. Take it easy mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

yo matey 

Hey I wouldn't mind about 60 of those headband single colas underneath one of my lights lol. Your plants have grown noticably since your last pics man, their having a ball!! The three seedlings in the last pic are a bit dif from one and other with the 2 on the left having similiarities and big one on the right out there on her own. Those are your.....?

Good to see you back in your crib bru, I'm sure it feels good!!

Catch ya!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

thank you ladies and gents for the kind words and visits 

sure do like being greeted like that SB for sure 

yeah HC thats what i was thinking exacly the 1st 2 on the left are similar, the middle one has slightly bigger leaflets i think thats what there called? and yeah they are my casey jones  hoping the one on the right is a cj x hb and the other 2 are caseys un crossed.

thanks again folks


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree, looks like the bomb on a stick!!! I can just imagine how sticky she is...oo-er misses.


genuity said:


> this is going to be some knock out smoke las.........real nice
> off to your MMSG THREAD.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Huh, I'll look at them again but I think they look a tad dif then mine did at that age. So your thinking that there are 3 possibilities?,,,1) either spluffed by the headband 2) casey selfseeded herself or, if your hoping to find one of each, 3) both 1 and 2?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

And in he swoops!!! Evening D lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

DST said:


> I agree, looks like the bomb on a stick!!! I can just imagine how sticky she is...oo-er misses.


hehe cheers bro  yeah she is i gave her a rub (haha) and got a really musky fuely smell, kinda like the nycd smell but a lot stronger smelling and twinges ur nose. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Huh, I'll look at them again but I think they look a tad dif then mine did at that age. So your thinking that there are 3 possibilities?,,,1) either spluffed by the headband 2) casey selfseeded herself or, if your hoping to find one of each, 3) both 1 and 2?


yeah there was one of westys creations as a possibility wasnt there? the DPQ? i'm searching for a pure casey to be honest with ya but it would be nice to run the same cj x hb for out little comp?


oh yeah forgot to mention earlier. the hazey train test which had about 2 weeks veg is only just showing pre-flowers no white hairs yet. all the others from clone or the 5-6 week veg on the LSD seed are all sprouting white hairs all over the show  its funny coz the one under the 250mh on 20/4 is so much bigger lol. wasnt even worth chucking into 12.12 really from the looks of things lol


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> that is CRAZY doc! the longer i look at it the better it gets and the more i see. +reps


That would make a killer back piece if someone wanted a sick ass tattoo. I'd probably get it done in all black and grey.

That artwork in Las' avatar would as well. I'd get that inked up if I had a large enough image of it for my brother make a stencil out of. I like ink, have a few tattoos already and have been waiting to get a back piece done by my brother. He's got some art work that we came up with together but I really like that drawing of Mr, Las Fingerez.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Huh, I'll look at them again but I think they look a tad dif then mine did at that age. So your thinking that there are 3 possibilities?,,,1) either spluffed by the headband 2) casey selfseeded herself or, if your hoping to find one of each, 3) both 1 and 2?


Hey las, just got back from the hydro store. There is a fourth possiblity,,,reccessive genes. Would like to figure it out though lol

Take care


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha will be fun finding out anyway bro thats for sure 

cheers mate, have a good one


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking good dude....im sub'd, and checking out ur buddies thread after this that u posted up to go check out a few pages back.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

well now that i think i was sub'd, wonder why i wasnt, must of been a midnight stoned to the floor rant about to many threads so i just delete, lol.

sorry im back and stayin


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats up fingers. I took a break from the boards for a couple of months but I'm back now and going strong. I post my stuff in Howies board (cuz I'm too damn lazy to keep my own lol). You can find me, Howie, Hot and WBW on this board alot: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380888-multi-strain-mmj-grow-bubblelicious.html#post5294103

Howie, Hot, WBW and me share seeds all the time. If your ever interested in some seeds, you should let us know bro. Some of us are on a Sannies kick right now and growing his stuff. His stuff is real impressive. I've got four of his strains going right now: Hercules, Extema, El Monstre, Lady Cane.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 10, 2011)

_Things are looking great man. _


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> well now that i think i was sub'd, wonder why i wasnt, must of been a midnight stoned to the floor rant about to many threads so i just delete, lol.
> 
> sorry im back and stayin


haha cool my brother glad to have u back. hope you are well?



Crypnotic said:


> Whats up fingers. I took a break from the boards for a couple of months but I'm back now and going strong. I post my stuff in Howies board (cuz I'm too damn lazy to keep my own lol). You can find me, Howie, Hot and WBW on this board alot: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/380888-multi-strain-mmj-grow-bubblelicious.html#post5294103
> 
> Howie, Hot, WBW and me share seeds all the time. If your ever interested in some seeds, you should let us know bro. Some of us are on a Sannies kick right now and growing his stuff. His stuff is real impressive. I've got four of his strains going right now: Hercules, Extema, El Monstre, Lady Cane.


hey bro glad to see you back on the boards hope you are well also? thanks for the kind offer, i've had my eye on the extrema from sannies for a while, its genes apeal to me  i'm going to start, well technically i've started it, a little bit of breading fun going on myself. i'll hit you up a pm 2moro when i'm less high lol, going to bed soon 



Favre2Harvin said:


> _Things are looking great man. _


hey bro glad to have 2 hear, pull up a chair and i'll stick the kettle on 


i've been wanting to try this air layering cloning technique for a while since 1bmm posted it on the 600 thread. got my clonex back from my mate eventually, he must of lost it coz its back in a box and mine didnt have a box lol hahaha

i did 2 with rockwool and did some reading then did one with a root riot cube cut down (they look like rapid rooters for my american friends)






good old clonex, not used much else but good results with this stuff 






Scratched the surface of the stalk off, half of it on on, all of it on the other, couldnt remember what the vid said. rubbed some clonex on gently.






By the second cut of the rockwool i'd pretty much worked it out, a long rectangular piece with a slit down the middle, little bit of clonex inside after damping the rockwool with water.






Push around the stem 






Little bit of support  and the foil to keep the light out  molded tight at the top to keep the mosture in, i'll check it in about 3 days to make sure






This is my airing cuboard where i always start my seeds, a little pre-soak overnight to soften the shell then into soil/compost as i have no jiffys left. cherry cheese it says lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

looking good dude, its going good besides, finding out that i have glaucoma but they still need to run more tests.

but i guess that means i get to smoke more weed lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2011)

damn hp sorry 2 hear that bro, nothing to serious i hope? lol @ smoking more weed though


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> damn hp sorry 2 hear that bro, nothing to serious i hope? lol @ smoking more weed though


lol no not yet it will get progressivly worse threw out my life but as of right now in the morning when i wake up before i smoke , i have a constant pressure behind my eyes, which causes me to lose my perifeal vision-(no clue how to spell that), than i smoke and pressur goes away and no problemo. lol i guess smoking weed will actually slow down the progression threw my life, so im sneaky at the moment with my job and me smoking, i want to run more tests to make sure 100% that i do have somethign serious and lose of vision, before i saying anything, lol working for the goverment is a chore


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome update las green thumbing away like a mad man!!! 

Loving the looks of this lil mama 





"This Buds for You!!"  

Las buddy heres some hot sweaty ladies in need of some manly tw 

Timewarp Bertha 

TW Mertha 

TW Mini 

Lonely 3 some hahaha got yo diggits ill pm ya holmes.  1BMM

Edit+ rep :lolL stoned haha late


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Huh, I'll look at them again but I think they look a tad dif then mine did at that age. So your thinking that there are 3 possibilities?,,,1) either spluffed by the headband 2) casey selfseeded herself or, if your hoping to find one of each, 3) both 1 and 2?


let me get this straight HC u had headband out here?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 11, 2011)

very cool experiment, i have seen this done with regular house plants before and have always wanted to try it. i will see how yours turns out before i do though. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

props for trying the new tech man, im intrigued to see if being attached to the plant speeds up the rooting process i think it will dramatically.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> let me get this straight HC u had headband out here?


u seen that lolly poped cola in my tent? thats headband 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> very cool experiment, i have seen this done with regular house plants before and have always wanted to try it. i will see how yours turns out before i do though. lol


hahaha cheers mate lmao 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> props for trying the new tech man, im intrigued to see if being attached to the plant speeds up the rooting process i think it will dramatically.


thats what i was thinking, also keeps the numbers down. will keep you folks updated on the progress


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

Sunshine a plenty over here, hope there as well my friend!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi las..........you got skillz bro!! real nice lookin plants u got there....scribed even tho im a little late lol

peace


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha cool my brother glad to have u back. hope you are well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you see roots do you cut it from the plant? It'll have a week or so more growth once its rooted so you'll have a pretty big clone and that'll save some time, clever stuff. I wish i'd thought of it lol will you put a bigger bit of rock wool round it once the roots show so you've got a bigger root system before you cut it off coz it'll be a big plant with little roots.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 11, 2011)

i think that the way it is done, after the new root(s) ball apear then you cut it below the roots and put in dirt.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2011)

Las, you are a mad scientist.. 
I did not know this could be possible..
What results are you looking to achieve? A cross clone plant?
Im just blown away right now seeing your pictures. 
and and and the bandages on your plant. its kinda sad in a way. Like she got in a car accident or something. 
but then the approach makes me think of the plant becoming bionic like something out of the Terminator movies. I cant wait to see what happens here.. wow
amber


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 11, 2011)

I have been wanting to try this ever since I saw someone post it in the 600. I have a bunch of RW starter plugs (the ones that are already plit) so maybe I should give this a whirl too.
Can't wait to see how quickly you get roots. Even if it's the normal period you're still ahead because like Oscar said, it'll have new growth and roots at the same time and will become a large clone/small plant the day it's cut from the mom.

Very cool idea, glad you thought to try it out.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi las..........you got skillz bro!! real nice lookin plants u got there....scribed even tho im a little late lol
> 
> peace


cool mate glad 2 have u here  thanks for ur pukka comment bro  lol



oscaroscar said:


> Once you see roots do you cut it from the plant? It'll have a week or so more growth once its rooted so you'll have a pretty big clone and that'll save some time, clever stuff. I wish i'd thought of it lol will you put a bigger bit of rock wool round it once the roots show so you've got a bigger root system before you cut it off coz it'll be a big plant with little roots.


yeah gonna wait for the roots to kinda explode a little then cut it off, add some clonex to the end i've cut put them into the dirt. i guess if u was going hydro u could wrap some more rockwool around it and wait a bit longer if you wanted but i guess it would need some supporting up, the little packets do lol.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> i think that the way it is done, after the new root(s) ball apear then you cut it below the roots and put in dirt.


yeah thats what i'm gonna be doing cheers for backing up my original thoughts 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Las, you are a mad scientist..
> I did not know this could be possible..
> What results are you looking to achieve? A cross clone plant?
> Im just blown away right now seeing your pictures.
> ...


nope not a cross clone plant just cloning without taking anything off the plant, i'm using it to keep my numbers down mainly. i'm guessing it will root quicker also, still being connected to the root ball of the plant? you can "slice/graft" clones onto a different mother havin a multi strain plant but i have no practical use for it at the moment 



Dezracer said:


> I have been wanting to try this ever since I saw someone post it in the 600. I have a bunch of RW starter plugs (the ones that are already plit) so maybe I should give this a whirl too.
> Can't wait to see how quickly you get roots. Even if it's the normal period you're still ahead because like Oscar said, it'll have new growth and roots at the same time and will become a large clone/small plant the day it's cut from the mom.
> 
> Very cool idea, glad you thought to try it out.


yeah it was 1bmm and i've been wanting to try it since. my mate had my clonex though all this time and before that lmao.






forgot to say dont they look similar with all the fuss of the casey's being different lol






tent today had a little cull  will explane next post, food just arrived lol






they have all done this but all still look healthy


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

would help if the pic was the right way up 

lmfao 

[video=youtube;eozrB950FFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eozrB950FFc[/video]


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 11, 2011)

well Skip ur doing a mighty fine job there with soil. neat clip instead of using rockwool!


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

i thought it was the right way up, hehe....


las fingerez said:


> would help if the pic was the right way up
> 
> lmfao
> 
> [video=youtube;eozrB950FFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eozrB950FFc[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 11, 2011)

cheers hp. i used a root riot (rapid rooter) in the 3rd attempt but i didnt take any pictures as it was a while after when i was reading, i'll take some pics when i open it up.

lol D that would of kinda made sense that they would do that at that angle, i bet people was like.... yeah...... and what lmao


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning Friend, those were some nice detailed cloning shot'd man!
Just to say i'll p.m you thisafternoon mate for a chat if you'r on-line, or i'll send anothe mail message lol anyway catch up Later

jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

what up skip fingerez!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

morning ladies and chaps, just about lol. i'm good cheers donny, hope u are 2? got some cracking on the cc brp's but nothing else at the mo, hopefully potting up today.

gonna be about for a few hours today, gotta get my arse 2 the shop for a carbon filter and a hps bulb although secretly wanting to run the mh all the way through lol

just updating some stuff on the air layering thread, though i'd share 




las fingerez said:


> All 3x did this but still look healthy  Back in a few days when i open up the wrapper. going to wrap some plastic around as well to help with the drying out, might do that today.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Uwq5CrMjDcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwq5CrMjDcw[/video]
> ...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks for posting those for us Las, wicked cool! +reps brother.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

cheers SB


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey las afternoon matey! Sounds like a busy day of garden chores, I should have potted up a bunch of plants a few days ago too, lools like tomorrow will be transplant day lol. Getting into some air cloning?!?!!!! That's so cool your documenting it here for peeps too, that's how we gain knowledge.

Have a great day my friend!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 13, 2011)

Make space in your p.m inbox Lad. If you'r still up let me know!

jambo;>)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2011)

hey hc had a cool day just been sorting out my room, re aranging wires, adding another light to the mix etc 


jambo;>)

that was pukka bro, nice one 
















Headband test pulled down Sat afternoon. 8.5weeks 12.12 trichs wher milky on friday. sprouted out the white hairs when i added ph 13.14 a bit to late lol.






LSD 2 weeks 12.12






Hazey Train suspected bollock? 






same plant LST'ed down to fit in the "stud" cabinet 






headband 2 weeks 12.12






g-bomb








doesnt look that bright in the pic but 1kw is pretty bright lmao  just burning the 400w MH for 7 hours a day. 3.5 either side of midday 






this was yesterday, no other roots but the one on the top.






roots today






LSD roots, gonna be scrapped soon i think. got to many strains on my hands and its femminised seed so not really interested in the genetics.






Lemon Haze tester for air layering and 3 casey jones 








cherry cheese, normally would like them in soil by now but didnt get to the shop today 

Have a good week folks 

Las


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 14, 2011)

Fingers you are mad little scientist lol. Let me know how that cloning on the branch thing works out for you, and let us know if its better then a clone clipped then rooted.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

Interested to hear about the HB tester...8.5 weeks is quite short for an HB but looking good bru. Peace, DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 14, 2011)

I only just realised how many strains you've got going on las, mad cat! At least you'll never have the same smoke over and over. You trying to keep hold of that SLH pheno? She was a beaut!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Fingers you are mad little scientist lol. Let me know how that cloning on the branch thing works out for you, and let us know if its better then a clone clipped then rooted.


cheers cryp  no sign of anything on the one i checked but i wasnt expecting anything in the short space of time lol



DST said:


> Interested to hear about the HB tester...8.5 weeks is quite short for an HB but looking good bru. Peace, DST


cheers, my mate says that the digi ballasts speed things up but i'm not convinced yet.... lol it was more thing of needs bro, cheeses are running low and i want it nice and dry before i sample. been a long time coming hey bro lmao 



WOWgrow said:


> I only just realised how many strains you've got going on las, mad cat! At least you'll never have the same smoke over and over. You trying to keep hold of that SLH pheno? She was a beaut!


hahaha yeah trying to keep up with the man above you bro lmao 

edit - multi strain grwoing can be a pain in the arse though bro, making up different nutes etc  lol

that lemon haze has been around for well over a year now bro. i'm mates with this guy and some of his mates are growing the same clone lol. (sorry big head moment, my mates misses says mines the best one hehehe)


off 2 do some bits today, gotta get my arse 2 the shop 2 get a new hps bulb urgently and some small pots to plant my seeds. also picking up the slightly larger rhino pro filter (for the livers mainly) some coco and some more ona gels as i quite like them


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey hc had a cool day just been sorting out my room, re aranging wires, adding another light to the mix etc
> 
> 
> jambo;>)
> ...


bump bump bump  max page posts


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha yeah trying to keep up with the man above you bro lmao
> 
> edit - multi strain grwoing can be a pain in the arse though bro, making up different nutes etc  lol
> 
> ...


I don't doubt it mate, absolutely covered in trichs and still yielded really well, definitely onto a keeper! 

How good are the ona gels mate? I'm thinking I might need some for my drying room (it's in the house so gotta stay safe ya know!)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

Afternoon mate!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Evening Jambo! Getting late over here, time for bed soon lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> bump bump bump  max page posts


wicked nice bro! happy v-day!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> I don't doubt it mate, absolutely covered in trichs and still yielded really well, definitely onto a keeper!
> 
> How good are the ona gels mate? I'm thinking I might need some for my drying room (it's in the house so gotta stay safe ya know!)


yeah bro the best things in life are free  well almost hahaha 



greenjambo said:


> Afternoon mate!


good afternoon sir how are ya today after yesterday? does ur misses ever get in a mood when u cant be fucked to do owt on v-day lmao 



Highlanders cave said:


> Evening Jambo! Getting late over here, time for bed soon lol.


alright mr HC?



Stoner.Barbie said:


> wicked nice bro! happy v-day!


dank u stoner B hope ur good today? happy valentines mate  x


finaly got my arse to the shop and found out that they do sell osram son-t hps bulbs again, thought they had stopped doing em and replaced them with the sunmasters. also got some coco to mix with the soil, superthive, new carbon filter and the ona's  £125 though  lol

planted all my seeds up and i'm pretty paranoid right now, i think i'll be pulling the weeker ones from the begining, not even giving em chance to grow. i got 15 seeds in pots (classed as 1 plant here) 3 casey jones, 1 lemon haze, 1 blue cheese, 1 headband. 21 and 7 in 12.12 so 27  fuck me thats to many for me really  saying that i've heard of community service and lesser crap for more plants so i shouldnt worry to much really


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Jambo!!!! haha too funny. I forgot that I posted that this morning, Fine man! Messing with you with the time thing lol. Doesn't work if I forget about it though. Later!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Las, 
Happy Valentines Day!!!
HOw did you do this? When are you going to chop it down?
ITs quite an amazing plant.. just beautiful. I saw it hiding in one of your previous pictures a couple pages ago. It really caught my eye. 
Thank you for posting that picture of the baby seeds that was very helpful for me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

hey las!? haver you trimmed that baton de ganj already?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

lol yeah she's been trimmed already, she was part of a montage lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright las how it going chief


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

You there las???? Hello! lol
talksoon


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright las how it going chief


yeah good cheers sir, hows u?



greenjambo said:


> You there las???? Hello! lol
> talksoon


heeeelllloooooo anyone at home? not in this house there aint lmao 












Blue Cheeseeeey re-veg just starting to sprout the classic weed leaf shapes out  parts of it look like a chilli plant lol






Stuck my head in and was like WTF  not feeling it i'm telling ya lmao catching on for 30 in total    






hmmm rhino pro, my 4" 100mm one is still going strong but i want back up for the livers  when i've finished with my little one on the boys it can go in the tent with a fan on it just cleaning the air i think heard its a stinker


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

Aye she does', in fookin Veg. lol
Yea the Blues is coming back nice mate! Your thinking of losing the LSD? is a stretchy Lass but nice smoke eh! But as i know you got your hand's full man! Did i just read you got the C.J x H.B ?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright las how it going chief





greenjambo said:


> Aye she does's, in fookin Veg. lol
> Yea the Blues is coming back nice mate! Your thinking of losing the LSD? is a stretchy Lass but nice smoke eh! But as i know you got your hand's full man! Did i just read you got the C.J x H.B ?


yeah i'm good thanks jambro  hows u mate what u been up 2 2day?

the lsd is binned already lmao, just after she was rooted bless her little cotton socks lmao.

the cj's are a possiblity of a dpp or headband cross. it looks like now i've got 2 pheno's and one looks broad leafy like the HB.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

Mabe the O.G in the H.B. Aye had a busy day, 2 appointments, one landlord and other me Old Man!!!! lol 
So you had a good one yourself mate? p.s R.I.P LSD


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

i know i'm gonna regret it, she's gonna be the biggest yeilder this time round without any doubts in my mind. also got the biggest fluffy heads out of the 4 of them lol.

theres 2 many strains around to keep one in veg these days. the only keepers i've got are my lemon and blue  was chatting to my mate earlier and he's only keeping them 2 now as well  so long mop bucket cheese rip  gonna blaze my last joint of her in a few days, got a couple or 3 left lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm good thanks jambro  hows u mate what u been up 2 2day?
> 
> the lsd is binned already lmao, just after she was rooted bless her little cotton socks lmao.
> 
> the cj's are a possiblity of a dpp or headband cross. it looks like now i've got 2 pheno's and one looks broad leafy like the HB.


What am I, about 2 wks ahead of you with the cj's? And a possibility of what?! DPP? Oiu vey I'm confused lol. Do we even have the same seeds lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

well i did think so but they where from a different person with the same genetics. i'm not sure now bro to be honest but i know thats what mine are as when i asked i copied and pasted so i wouldnt have 2 keep bothering the fella  mind like a sieve sometimes lol.


urs do look very headband-esk and i have a similar looking lady so i think we can still have some fun? i hope so in any way


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like your geared up las bro.  Nice new filter haha mine has like a brown scumm building on the outer sleeve. Time to clean lol. peace 1BMM


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

1badmasonman said:


> Looks like your geared up las bro.  Nice new filter haha mine has like a brown scumm building on the outer sleeve. *Time* to clean lol. peace 1BMM


i so nearly posted that tune then lmfao






Timewarp 

especially with this little baby 

couldnt be bothered to post the picture but when i see ur post bro i thought hey why not 

edit - he's streched a little more but i think thats coz he's under a 125cfl from a 600MH  lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2011)

love the reveg blue cheddar man i love seeing a plant throw gnarled curves haha good job on the new rhino man!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

there ain't no DPP in the CJ's las, i sent you a wee personal msg. peace bru. dst


las fingerez said:


> yeah i'm good thanks jambro  hows u mate what u been up 2 2day?
> 
> the lsd is binned already lmao, just after she was rooted bless her little cotton socks lmao.
> 
> the cj's are a possiblity of a dpp or headband cross. it looks like now i've got 2 pheno's and one looks broad leafy like the HB.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 15, 2011)

speak to you LATE-er las!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> love the reveg blue cheddar man i love seeing a plant throw gnarled curves haha good job on the new rhino man!


gonna be some more of that in my cab from now on i think, my headband clone refused to root  lmao i'll be re-vegging that beaut 



DST said:


> there ain't no DPP in the CJ's las, i sent you a wee personal msg. peace bru. dst


ahhh ok, stoner mode, was getting it muddled with the bx2 lmao. cheers for heads up 



greenjambo said:


> speak to you LATE-er las!


yeah cool bro


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 15, 2011)

wow LAS - your male is looking good!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks kiki, gonna be spluffing on the lemon with that i think, Lemon Thyme i was thinking with a back cross with the lemon first? could work but i havent a clue what the timewarp tastes like lol






cherry cheese ahhh twins, ones a bit scraggerly and when i had this before the little one didnt make it  wish her luck peeps 


edit - sorry for the crap pic, thats my camera. my house mates batt was dead lmao.

oh yeah donny i forgot to say one didnt germinate.... coz i dropped the pot down the back of the freezer, lucky it had the cling film on tight but i couldnt find the seed inside the compost so binned it  lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow LAS - your body is looking good!


Kiiki you naughty girl you lol!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

hehe great one bro, had 2 double check  she wouldnt be saying that about me i'm tall and lanky  hahaha

nite all


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 15, 2011)

That was funny. I had to double check too even though I had just read it, lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 15, 2011)

i just got the new ht mag and they have an article about a newer seed company. and guess whats on da list. casey jones described as trainwreckx sour d x thai. Kuchi(this years entry)cheese x og kush. strawberry sour d. and one of the newest favs and next years entry dazey jones. shorline there version of an old school roadkill skunk, and last but not least john doe (strawberry sour x g13). didnt u have the dazey jones las. you 600 guys are quick on the draw.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> That was funny. I had to double check too even though I had just read it, lol.


hahahaha  was a good one 



shishkaboy said:


> i just got the new ht mag and they have an article about a newer seed company. and guess whats on da list. casey jones described as trainwreckx sour d x thai. Kuchi(this years entry)cheese x og kush. strawberry sour d. and one of the newest favs and next years entry dazey jones. shorline there version of an old school roadkill skunk, and last but not least john doe (strawberry sour x g13). didnt u have the dazey jones las. you 600 guys are quick on the draw.


no but someone in the 600 had it, now let me think who it was.... hahaha only messing, it wasnt me but ur right about the 600, i wanted it lol. can the person responsible please stand up  lmao, fcuk i'm high.

just smoking a headband quick dry sample and its knocked me sideways like a blue cheese joint would do in the morning, i'm going back to bed lmao


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

now let me guess who that would be...Devils Harvest Seed company...the very fella who gave me my Casey Jones cut.....respect to that man!!! It was there stuff that the Grey Area entered into the HTCC and it came third. The HT also ran an article previously on Casey Jones and the partner in the Devils harvest seed company.

I have also grown his John Doe, Dazey Jones....John Doe was quite nice, threw out male flowers in week 8 though! My Dazey Jones never quite worked out. The Fairy passed some on to Trynagorwsumshyt as well.



shishkaboy said:


> i just got the new ht mag and they have an article about a newer seed company. and guess whats on da list. casey jones described as trainwreckx sour d x thai. Kuchi(this years entry)cheese x og kush. strawberry sour d. and one of the newest favs and next years entry dazey jones. shorline there version of an old school roadkill skunk, and last but not least john doe (strawberry sour x g13). didnt u have the dazey jones las. you 600 guys are quick on the draw.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 16, 2011)

i wonder what the strawberry sour is like


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2011)

quite nice, smoked some down at my mates coffeeshop....and it seems to be quite popular as well (with a name like strawberry I am not surprised). Has that Earthy smell to it if I remember rightly.



shishkaboy said:


> i wonder what the strawberry sour is like


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Las, Hope your doing well. 
YOur babys are so cute, I wish them well.
talkin about seeds... does anyone know where I can get Panama REd?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 16, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i just got the new ht mag and they have an article about a newer seed company. and guess whats on da list. casey jones described as trainwreckx sour d x thai. Kuchi(this years entry)cheese x og kush. strawberry sour d. and one of the newest favs and next years entry dazey jones. shorline there version of an old school roadkill skunk, and last but not least john doe (strawberry sour x g13). didnt u have the dazey jones las. you 600 guys are quick on the draw.


whats the seeds companies name that is suppling casey jones


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Las, Hope your doing well.
> YOur babys are so cute, I wish them well.
> talkin about seeds... does anyone know where I can get Panama REd?


they are out of stock but from reeferman from attitude carries it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> they are out of stock but from reeferman from attitude carries it


cool, thanks dude!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2011)

Im a complete dick!!!!!!......... i was 100% sure i'd scribed to your thread las mate!...... i started thinkin today las must not hit his thread up often wonder why, so clicked on your link and im like WTF!!! missed loads, all lookin amazin bro!!!!.....scribed for real this time!!! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im a complete dick!!!!!!......... i was 100% sure i'd scribed to your thread las mate!...... i started thinkin today las must not hit his thread up often wonder why, so clicked on your link and im like WTF!!! missed loads, all lookin amazin bro!!!!.....scribed for real this time!!! lol


lol, I did the exact same thing with this thread


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im a complete dick!!!!!!......... i was 100% sure i'd scribed to your thread las mate!...... i started thinkin today las must not hit his thread up often wonder why, so clicked on your link and im like WTF!!! missed loads, all lookin amazin bro!!!!.....scribed for real this time!!! lol


PUKKA - I highly doubt that is your fault - - on my end... the "subscribe to this thread" does not "light up" anymore when you scroll over it to sub to a thread - - -did you notice that?? It just recently started - maybe that's why you thought you sub'd but didn't.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, I did the exact same thing with this thread


Lol cool least im not the only 1 with a memory like a sieve bro!!!!



Kiki007 said:


> PUKKA - I highly doubt that is your fault - - on my end... the "subscribe to this thread" does not "light up" anymore when you scroll over it to sub to a thread - - -did you notice that?? It just recently started - maybe that's why you thought you sub'd but didn't.


I noticed that too, been doin it for a while now....just a stoner moment sis!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> talkin about seeds... does anyone know where I can get Panama REd?


seems its green but im 100% my label on the seed pack said red !?

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/ace-panama


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems its green but im 100% my label on the seed pack said red !?
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/ace-panama


have you ever used that pick and mix seeds i havent seen them before ??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah they are all i use, have used em for years. put RIU in the discount voucher box for 10% off


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah they are all i use, have used em for years. put RIU in the discount voucher box for 10% off


nice thanks for the tip, I have been using Attitude for some time now and love them but pickand mix has some stuff they dont, look like a decent price.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

LAS- did you get lost with your quick dry headband smoke?? Where u been honey!?


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 17, 2011)

it's knocked him for 6 by the looks of things kiki! my scissor hash did the same yesterday. Now I've got a mountain of shit to do tonight, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> whats the seeds companies name that is suppling casey jones


unfortunately no bro sorry  mine are selfed bagseed from a clone of casey jones i'm afraid bro. if i get any selfed seeds then ur welome to them bro 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Las, Hope your doing well.
> YOur babys are so cute, I wish them well.
> talkin about seeds... does anyone know where I can get Panama REd?





HotPhyre said:


> they are out of stock but from reeferman from attitude carries it





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool, thanks dude!


ahhh i love this thread already becoming more like my old one, everyone happy to help  which is what i want so please answer away 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Im a complete dick!!!!!!......... i was 100% sure i'd scribed to your thread las mate!...... i started thinkin today las must not hit his thread up often wonder why, so clicked on your link and im like WTF!!! missed loads, all lookin amazin bro!!!!.....scribed for real this time!!! lol


haha glad 2 have u back bro 



WOWgrow said:


> lol, I did the exact same thing with this thread


and u me old mate lmao 



Kiki007 said:


> PUKKA - I highly doubt that is your fault - - on my end... the "subscribe to this thread" does not "light up" anymore when you scroll over it to sub to a thread - - -did you notice that?? It just recently started - maybe that's why you thought you sub'd but didn't.


no, i've had the same thing myself with a few threads lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems its green but im 100% my label on the seed pack said red !?
> 
> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/ace-panama





HotPhyre said:


> have you ever used that pick and mix seeds i havent seen them before ??


yeah man a few times now  nevilles came from there, 4 out of 6 have surfaced so far but its early days yet 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah they are all i use, have used em for years. put RIU in the discount voucher box for 10% off


now ya tell me lmao  hahahahaha



HotPhyre said:


> nice thanks for the tip, I have been using Attitude for some time now and love them but pickand mix has some stuff they dont, look like a decent price.


yeah i find that they are pretty reasonable on the ones i checked out compared to the packs of 10 on other site sites, when split up type thing. if that makes any sense lmao



Kiki007 said:


> LAS- did you get lost with your quick dry headband smoke?? Where u been honey!?


yeah mate i kinda did lmao. been keeping myself busy during the day, have a joint of headband and lurk around rui for a while lmao to stoned to type lmao.



WOWgrow said:


> it's knocked him for 6 by the looks of things kiki! my scissor hash did the same yesterday. Now I've got a mountain of shit to do tonight, lol.


haha yeah it did bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2011)

Love to see whats going on under the tinfoil bandage, can we take a peek?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

ok over the weekend  i opened one up yesterday and one today, some of the stem was swollen on both of them, white and starting to form callusks not sure how u spell it lol but going knobbly lmao 

other bits not looking so good lol we will see lol pics coming soon


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ok over the weekend  i opened one up yesterday and one today, some of the stem was swollen on both of them, white and starting to form callusks not sure how u spell it lol but going* knobbly* lmao
> 
> other bits not looking so good lol we will see lol pics coming soon


 
LMAO too with that one


----------



## cheddar1985 (Feb 17, 2011)

subbed las!! some lovely strains you have bro


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 17, 2011)

hehe cheers dez 

nice one cheds glad 2 have u hear bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there las, just popped in real quick to say hi and hope things are going good for ya. Hi ; !)


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 17, 2011)

Hell ya i would love some bagseed casey anything casey fuck i cant get it ever, and i have never tried it, its like my white unicorn!!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Devils Harvest Seeds do a Casey Jones cut called Dazey Jones, available in seed form. We are also currently working on a Casey Jones cross with DPQ called the Engineers Dream. Pics of that in the 600 Breading Showcase thread.


HotPhyre said:


> Hell ya i would love some bagseed casey anything casey fuck i cant get it ever, and i have never tried it, its like my white unicorn!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;WNIzlMdxR6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNIzlMdxR6g[/video] 
so weve got dna gettin there strain blessed by a rabbi or the devils weed.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Devils Harvest Seeds do a Casey Jones cut called Dazey Jones, available in seed form. We are also currently working on a Casey Jones cross with DPQ called the Engineers Dream. Pics of that in the 600 Breading Showcase thread.


Thanks for the info, i prefer to get the real deal, dazey jones is a cross. I have been talking to a few about 2 different cuts, joe schmoes cue and cannabliss cut or somethign like that.

i has a guy going to mail me a cut but shipping was going to be 50bucks so didnt want to do that lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi there las, just popped in real quick to say hi and hope things are going good for ya. Hi ; !)


HIGH  yeah things are cool over here bro, hope the same for u?



HotPhyre said:


> Hell ya i would love some bagseed casey anything casey fuck i cant get it ever, and i have never tried it, its like my white unicorn!!


give us a few months bro 



DST said:


> Devils Harvest Seeds do a Casey Jones cut called Dazey Jones, available in seed form. We are also currently working on a Casey Jones cross with DPQ called the Engineers Dream. Pics of that in the 600 Breading Showcase thread.


hmmm that looks yummy gonna be saving the pennys for that one 



shishkaboy said:


> [video=youtube;WNIzlMdxR6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNIzlMdxR6g[/video]
> so weve got dna gettin there strain blessed by a rabbi or the devils weed.


jokers wtf



HotPhyre said:


> Thanks for the info, i prefer to get the real deal, dazey jones is a cross. I have been talking to a few about 2 different cuts, joe schmoes cue and cannabliss cut or somethign like that.
> 
> i has a guy going to mail me a cut but shipping was going to be 50bucks so didnt want to do that lol.


no man i dont agree with paying for clones, when i joined rui i heard storys of £250 for a exodus cheese cut, wtf's up with that? i've gifted a few clones out before and would never dream about charging anything lol. i understand in legal medical situations then yeah its a product like any other business but between "friends" is wrong i think.


the male in the cab has been a naughty boy on inspection last night, i harvested a bit of pollen, not much lol. thinking about grabbing a little today and pollinating the g-bomb as everything else is femmed in the tent this time round. could be quite an interesting combo, could be a load of s++ but i'm gonna find out for a bit of fun. an english american hybrid


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 19, 2011)

Whats up Fingers. Just checking in looking for some yummy pics lol. Whats ur plans for that Timewarp? That breeding material as well or just going to smoke that?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

no man i dont agree with paying for clones, when i joined rui i heard storys of £250 for a exodus cheese cut, wtf's up with that? i've gifted a few clones out before and would never dream about charging anything lol. i understand in legal medical situations then yeah its a product like any other business but between "friends" is wrong i think. [/QUOTE]

I agree mate. I'm actually sorting out a mate of a mate with 9 free cuttings. One is the livers aswell which I could make him pay out his arse for..... If I was a Kunt.

Chopped my livers bush last night and it stank my gaff out, The amount of scissor hash I got off it was epic too.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought the vid was funny, we entered the chocolope at the last minute because it was feminised seed crop that never worked...mmmn?!?!?!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 19, 2011)

Naughty Boy !!!! streching out the cab now but he's gonna be culled before long, got my paper underneath gonna knock it again tonight and collect some more pollen, do u have 2 dry this stuff out or put it in the fridge as it is? thanks in advance. i only wanna keep it for a couple of months max 






The nearly 3 weeks 12.12 tent with the horrid glare of the HPS  i like the colour of the MH so much more lmao











Headband nearly 3weeks 12.12











LSD nearly 3weeks 12.12






G-Bomb with some super-cropping






Amnesia Lemon, i'll estimate that now going on 11 weeks? maybe more? its ok the hazey train is a few weeks behind so it wont be the only thing left in 






He/She is testing me i tell ya, i cant work it out lmao gonna give it another week or so under the hps but its sprouting white hairs lol






pair of twins before culling, sorry folks no point in seeing how this was gonna pan out, it was quite obvious to me 






Veg room, 1x lemon haze, 1x blue cheese - females, been through the wash a few times by myself  
6x nevilles haze (only 4 showing anything), 4x uk cherry cheese, 4x livers x uk cherry cheese - regular seedlings
the yellow looking leaf is on the lemon haze air layering with rockwool 
















To me they look a bit rotten, considering one snapped off with ease i'm not sure its going well. gonna leave it for 4-5 days and check again  the one with the root riot (rapid rooter similar product) looked a bit more promicing than the other one on rockwool.

i'll be back later 2 reply to the messages got my mate round and i'm gonna play zombies on black ops, split screen 

Las 

Hope ur having a good weekend?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 19, 2011)

Fucking love zombies me las....


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 19, 2011)

Dude whats the screenname, i play on xbox and PC if you are down haha love zombies


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 19, 2011)

wow LAS - it doesn't look good.... maybe almost rotten like you said. everything else in your garden looks good though.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good my friend. Sorry to see that the cloning on the branch is working too good. Hopefully the one of them will pull through for you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the show las buddy, enjoy your evening!


----------



## DST (Feb 20, 2011)

enjoy the zombies....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

sup las man, that aircloning seems a bit hit n miss, the lassy in the vid where she did it with roses killed one bush completely!?!? epic FAIL imo lol.

garden looks grand lad, you trying to bust my number of strains or what lol. tho i think DST might be in the lead presently. 

why did you cull the twins out of interest?

livers pics???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup las man, that aircloning seems a bit hit n miss, the lassy in the vid where she did it with roses killed one bush completely!?!? epic FAIL imo lol.
> 
> garden looks grand lad, you trying to bust my number of strains or what lol. tho i think DST might be in the lead presently.
> 
> ...


Aw now your going to make us all count the number of strains that we have lol! I really don't know, but it's a few ; !)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Las bit of a shame about the clone thingy but least you had the balls to try it!!!.you never know when you check in a few days days they mite have grown legs lol..........You got a sweet garden dude, seein all you guys with your veg/flower rooms an so on makes me sooooooo jelus........thinks in april when i get my tax return im goin to expand my grow to my loft, keep my current room now as my veg room an get a big arse flowerin tent up there, needs alot of work and god knows what ill do with the junk!!!............Thinkin bout the Blue cheese also my friend

peace


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

Crypnotic said:


> Whats up Fingers. Just checking in looking for some yummy pics lol. Whats ur plans for that Timewarp? That breeding material as well or just going to smoke that?


yeah just gonna be chucking a bit of pollen here and there "breeding matirial" is a bit strong of a choice of words lmao  hehehe



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> no man i dont agree with paying for clones, when i joined rui i heard storys of £250 for a exodus cheese cut, wtf's up with that? i've gifted a few clones out before and would never dream about charging anything lol. i understand in legal medical situations then yeah its a product like any other business but between "friends" is wrong i think.


I agree mate. I'm actually sorting out a mate of a mate with 9 free cuttings. One is the livers aswell which I could make him pay out his arse for..... If I was a Kunt.

Chopped my livers bush last night and it stank my gaff out, The amount of scissor hash I got off it was epic too.[/QUOTE]

hmmm looking forwards to the livers  one of my good mates that knows i grow asked if i could get cuttings for his mate, i said yeah he can have one for free but he wanted 100 so i told him to do one in the nicest possible way lmao 



DST said:


> I thought the vid was funny, we entered the chocolope at the last minute because it was feminised seed crop that never worked...mmmn?!?!?!


to be fair i watched the first min and switched it off but re-watched when u posted. was pretty interesting about the chocolope, shows how messed up the seed game is, eveyone rates dna lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Fucking love zombies me las....


not me but i see the boys get to level 19 in the old natzi building, there fave level. i can get to about level 8 with my mate who visited last night, my house mate has got better than me which i'm not happy about, one on one i'll beat him everytime lmfao 



HotPhyre said:


> Dude whats the screenname, i play on xbox and PC if you are down haha love zombies


just chipped my xbox so wont be going online with it again  dont see the point when ps3 is free and my mate has all the COD's as well. was pretty funny when xbox was asking me why i was canceling my xbox live subscription "ps3 is free aint it mate" lmao. i dont doubt before long u'll have 2 pay on ps3 but i'll save the 40 quid a year for the time being. aint the 300 quid i spent on the console and 40 quid on the game enough?



Kiki007 said:


> wow LAS - it doesn't look good.... maybe almost rotten like you said. everything else in your garden looks good though.


cheers mate, 2 out of the 3 might be ok, just gonna leave it alone now for a while, dont think me checking on it every 2-3 days helped. a bit to keen me thinks  lol



Crypnotic said:


> Looking good my friend. Sorry to see that the cloning on the branch is working too good. Hopefully the one of them will pull through for you.


cheers bro, i hope so 2 



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the show las buddy, enjoy your evening!


cool bro, cheers 



DST said:


> enjoy the zombies....


many hours of fun "DIE YOU UNEATEN FLESH HOUND, I NEED MORE JUICE" *russian accent* 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup las man, that aircloning seems a bit hit n miss, the lassy in the vid where she did it with roses killed one bush completely!?!? epic FAIL imo lol.
> 
> garden looks grand lad, you trying to bust my number of strains or what lol. tho i think DST might be in the lead presently.
> 
> ...


livers pics? not got it yet bro lmao, u dont mean the cc x L? the twins was from the cc x L as it goes, just keeping the numbers down bro really to be honest, the little ones wasnt really growing but the bigger twin is the same size as the rest of the seedlings now. i've labeled the remanding part of the stronger twins Gin and Ton lmao. would be cool for a boy and a girl, hopefully more twins will arrive?



Highlanders cave said:


> Aw now your going to make us all count the number of strains that we have lol! I really don't know, but it's a few ; !)


ok get to it chaps, i'll include my list underneath 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey Las bit of a shame about the clone thingy but least you had the balls to try it!!!.you never know when you check in a few days days they mite have grown legs lol..........You got a sweet garden dude, seein all you guys with your veg/flower rooms an so on makes me sooooooo jelus........thinks in april when i get my tax return im goin to expand my grow to my loft, keep my current room now as my veg room an get a big arse flowerin tent up there, needs alot of work and god knows what ill do with the junk!!!............Thinkin bout the Blue cheese also my friend
> 
> peace


lmao noooooooo hehehe dont wanna be growing in the loft unless ur seriously insulating that shit up bro  i wish i had another room downstairs that was shut off (open plan house) lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aw now your going to make us all count the number of strains that we have lol! I really don't know, but it's a few ; !)


I've got about 12 diff strains in veg hehe


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I've got about 12 diff strains in veg hehe


shit i completley forgot lmao

Headband
LSD
Amnesia Lemon
G-Bomb
Hazy Train
Timewarp (male)


Cherry Cheese
Livers/Blues x Cherry Cheese
Neville's Haze
Casey Jones + (Casey Jones x Headband)??? not including as i dont know for sure
Lemon Haze
Blue Cheese

LMAO

12 strains, dont think thats a patch on donny, dst, westy, highlander etc??? let me know chaps pls lol, just a bit of fun like 

las 

hmmm toasted bacon sandwich calling me

edit - the top list is 12.12 and the bottom list is 18.6


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 20, 2011)

LAS - I have 8 strains in the garden right now! Wew -

Critical 
Special Queen 
Purple Maroc 
SLH 
Super Silver Haze
Amnesia Haze
The Church
Cotton Candy Kush


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya both got me by a couple lol,,,,,, I'll do oldest to most recent

BB
Ice
Qleaner (indica and sativa phenotypes)
Void 
Calizhar
C-4
Highland Mexican x BB
Caseysomethings : !)
Livers x Cherry Cheese
Black Rose
Black Sour Bubble

and in a few days,,,
Romulan jbd cut
Cheeseberry haze
Heriiuana


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahaha for some reason, everyone's LIKE feature works but Kikki's,,,,,,,what's the matter baby, ya got gotten so much love ya broke the machine lol?!?! 

Nice job Kikki! Your rolling!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 20, 2011)

Just wondering how many different batches of nutes you guys have to mix up?!? lol damn, that's mad. 

Las, what size airpots did you run your last SLH in? 10L?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ya both got me by a couple lol,,,,,, I'll do oldest to most recent
> 
> BB
> Ice
> ...





So I got 
Querkle
Devil
Bubblicous 
Bubblegummer 
Applejack
Brazil Amazonia
Livers x cherry cheese
White rhino 
Rhinopunch 
Livers
Powerplant
Red Cherry berry


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> LAS - I have 8 strains in the garden right now! Wew -
> 
> Critical
> Special Queen
> ...


nice got a couple of my hitlist in there 



Highlanders cave said:


> Ya both got me by a couple lol,,,,,, I'll do oldest to most recent
> 
> BB
> Ice
> ...


haha nice bro 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hahaha for some reason, everyone's LIKE feature works but Kikki's,,,,,,,what's the matter baby, ya got gotten so much love ya broke the machine lol?!?!
> 
> Nice job Kikki! Your rolling!!


will u 2 get a bloody room hahahaha  



WOWgrow said:


> Just wondering how many different batches of nutes you guys have to mix up?!? lol damn, that's mad.
> 
> Las, what size airpots did you run your last SLH in? 10L?


normaly 2 types. one main feed to start then when the LSD and Headband looked like it needed a bit more yesterday, fed the others 1st then i topped the nutes up before feeding to the LSD and HB. gets anoying but my mulit strain growing days aint up yet as previously mentioned lol 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> So I got
> Querkle
> Devil
> Bubblicous
> ...


haha nice one willy, i got a few of them in seed form at the mo, great selection 

"get ur strains out, get ur strains out, GET UR STRAINS OUT FOR THE LADS" come on ladies and gents, let us know what you got in ur cabs  dont matter if its only one or a couple of strains, i'm interested to know  lol

hope u've had a good weekend? got some bits done around the house like cleaning the fish tank, saw some mates and been relaxing 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

just played my part as a bumble bee i guess polinating the g-bomb with the timewarp pollen  with naming of plants and strains does the mother have to be first as in g-bomb x timewarp? i was thinking of timebomb for a name and just wondered if thats correct with the naming convention? i suppose the naming convention doesnt really exist anymore with our strains anymore with the random naming of some crosses


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 20, 2011)

Timebomb i like it mate!!!!!!!........dont think it matters bro, but im no expert!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 20, 2011)

lol "played your part as bumble bee". My setup is empty  .... for now


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

what u waiting for lad get involved  lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2011)

for my uk brothers, not sure iplayer will work in the states, it was on 2nite 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00d7hr7/Cool_Runnings/

edit - rip the big fella, forgot he was in it 

can u american guys let me know if u can watch iplayer, i'm interested 2 know


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 20, 2011)

haha i know what u mean xbox live sub. sucks.

a little late but i got 9 strains going atm:
-RedNeck
-White Dawg
-blue cheese
-afrodite
-blue dream
-blueberry skunk
-bubblegum
-northern lights
-grape kush
-granddaddypurple x bubblegum

and thinking about what to germ next lol


----------



## dirk d (Feb 20, 2011)

yo what up las?? long time i havnt checked out your thread. 

well i have LSD
Super Lemon Haze
Big Budda Cheese
Kandy Kush
Blueberry 
and white widow 
oh ya also 707 headband-supposedly its the original humbodlt strain


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> for my uk brothers, not sure iplayer will work in the states, it was on 2nite
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00d7hr7/Cool_Runnings/
> 
> ...


I cant get it to work here state side . . . sorry Fingers.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hahaha for some reason, everyone's LIKE feature works but Kikki's,,,,,,,what's the matter baby, ya got gotten so much love ya broke the machine lol?!?!
> 
> Nice job Kikki! Your rolling!!


thanks love.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

(females only in flower or just fiunished or drying/curing)
Deep Psychosis
BX2 Cheese 
DOG x BX2 cheese
Mango x Bx2 cheese
DPQ x BX2 Cheese
Bx2 cheese male1 x BX2 cheese
Bx2 cheese male 2 x BX2 cheese
DOG
Malawi
OG Larry X OG Larry
OG Larry x Platinum OG
Bolo Kush
Bleeseberry Kush
OG Kush
Headband
Herijuana
New Blue Diesel Herijauna
Psycho Killer
Psychotic Widow (psychosis x white widow)
Engineers Dream
Super Silver Haze
Deep Blue/Livers
Timewarp
Romulan Timewarp
Casey Jones...sorry if I forgot anyone.

As far as I am aware Las, you need an IP address from the UK to access iPlayer! I can't get it in The Netherlands either..


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> (females only in flower or just fiunished or drying/curing)
> Deep Psychosis
> BX2 Cheese
> DOG x BX2 cheese
> ...


fudge me D. You sleeping in the hall way?

Morning fingers hope your having a good day so far. Plenty splits and cups of tea on the cards??


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> fudge me D. You sleeping in the hall way?
> 
> Morning fingers hope your having a good day so far. Plenty splits and cups of tea on the cards??


haha, not quite, I have two empty spare rooms as well (I think the wife would have a duck fit if I started on them though). That little lot all goes into my 1.2 metre squared cabinet (2.7m high 3 level vertical, and it can take more if needs be )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> (females only in flower or just fiunished or drying/curing)
> Deep Psychosis
> BX2 Cheese
> DOG x BX2 cheese
> ...


sweet bejeebus youve only got a 1.2m friggin cupboard D bru  

in flower:
pycho killer
BRP cherry cheese
livers
casey jones
panama 
dawgfood
cheesequake
qrazy train 
ak48

in veg/re veg/ bout to be flipped

grape ape
avalon
DOG kush 
livers 
psychosis 
sensi star x purp
cherry cheese x livers 

im sure ive forgotten a few lol im cutting down, honest....drastically lol more beans on the way soon though ?!? casey psychosis joint this morning, was sublime!


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 21, 2011)

DST said:


> (females only in flower or just fiunished or drying/curing)
> Deep Psychosis
> BX2 Cheese
> DOG x BX2 cheese
> ...


DST, what the New Blue Diesle Herrijuana like? I have the New Blue and I was thinking of crossing it with my extrema. How potent is it? Hows the taste? thanks bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh god I just laugh when I see the number of strains that we all have : !)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 21, 2011)

yep we have got some strains between us it seems lmao 

i think DST has the most to be fair but he's only got .2 of a meter more space than me lmao  the vertical grow is deff the way to pack them in


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 21, 2011)

wow - and I thought I was bad -but DST puts us all to shame!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 21, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yep we have got some strains between us it seems lmao
> 
> i think DST has the most to be fair but he's only got .2 of a meter more space than me lmao  the vertical grow is deff the way to pack them in


I wouldn't have it in me to manage that many strains. Hats off too D for that


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 21, 2011)

i only have 4..............and thats hard enough.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i only have 4..............and thats hard enough.


females
shishkaberry(mom)
lemon skunk(mom)
ghs cheese(mom)
pineapple express(mom) 
smile(mom)
big band
cheese bx2(mom)
jamaican bagseed"jamaican skunk"(mom)
new york bagseed "headbanger kush"(mom)
jamaican bagseed 2 "jamaican victory(mom)
new york bagseed "orange juice"(mom)
males
querkle
bx2 x3
shishkaberry x querkle in dirt
more than i thought


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 22, 2011)

Morning fingers. Plans for the day?


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Crypnotic,

This is the first run with the NBD Heri so yet to smoke it. I will be sure to provide info when that times comes. The cross was sent to me via the Fairy so I am not even sure if the person who bred it has smoked it either. It grows slightly more taller than the heri, has a much darker look to it, and hopefully less florally in the end, which is how the Heri is smelling. I was expecting a more dank and deep indica smell from the Heri. The NBD Heri's bud structure as expected looks slightly different to the heri, and there is def some blue tinges to the colouring in the sugar leaves as well.

Peace, DST



Crypnotic said:


> DST, what the New Blue Diesle Herrijuana like? I have the New Blue and I was thinking of crossing it with my extrema. How potent is it? Hows the taste? thanks bro.


----------



## Crypnotic (Feb 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Crypnotic,
> 
> This is the first run with the NBD Heri so yet to smoke it. I will be sure to provide info when that times comes. The cross was sent to me via the Fairy so I am not even sure if the person who bred it has smoked it either. It grows slightly more taller than the heri, has a much darker look to it, and hopefully less florally in the end, which is how the Heri is smelling. I was expecting a more dank and deep indica smell from the Heri. The NBD Heri's bud structure as expected looks slightly different to the heri, and there is def some blue tinges to the colouring in the sugar leaves as well.
> 
> Peace, DST


Thanks DST. Your one detailed guy lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the visits ladies and gents, some good info on this thread if u can be bothered to read through all the ramblings lmao.

not much willy, had a crap nights sleep kept on waking up and couldnt get back to sleep 2 hours max sleep and awake for half hour a time  havent been drinking coffee or tea late and not been sleeping during the day, did an hour brisk walk yesterday as well.

anyway gonna drag my arse outside and finish off the side of the house for some exercise, might even walk up 2 my mums if i have the motivation after doing the work outside. smoking a headband still laying in bed (15:00 for my friends with time differences) been awake or a few hours now slouching about lol.

hopefully back later with a more upbeat mood, i'm sure chatting to amber will cheer me up no end 

las 

ps SB what strains are u running girl?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for the visits ladies and gents, some good info on this thread if u can be bothered to read through all the ramblings lmao.
> 
> not much willy, had a crap nights sleep kept on waking up and couldnt get back to sleep 2 hours max sleep and awake for half hour a time  havent been drinking coffee or tea late and not been sleeping during the day, did an hour brisk walk yesterday as well.
> 
> ...


i have the two auto blueberries
1 super silver hayz X bastard bagseed
1 jack the ripper X bastard bagseed
1 bubba kush X bastard bagseed

thats it.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a little late but would like to throw my list in too.

Flowering:
Jack Herer
White Widow
Cataract Kush
Headband
Afghan Kush
Dog Kush
Purple Haze

Veg:
NYPD
Papaya
Blue Widow
Bubba Kush
Purple Haze
Dog Kush
Acapulco Gold
Afghan Kush

Germinating:
Romulan
Herijuana
Cheeseberry Haze

Clones:
Blue Widow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 22, 2011)

lol its funny most of us are well into double digits yet are probably considered hobbyists by our peers


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

it is amazing how many strains we have, nice one SB and dez ur never 2 late over here bro


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 22, 2011)

Geeez is there any strains that aint being grown out over here  Quite the mouth watering menu hehe


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 22, 2011)

hIgh Fingerez, 
I was reading my High Times mag and came across this little article. 
I thought you might like it cuz it soooo cheeezzy.lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hIgh Fingerez,
> I was reading my High Times mag and came across this little article.
> I thought you might like it cuz it soooo cheeezzy.lol
> View attachment 1456224View attachment 1456223


haha i've heard of these new breaders, didnt realise they was from ireland 



1badmasonman said:


> Geeez is there any strains that aint being grown out over here  Quite the mouth watering menu hehe


there aint many we aint got between us lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

interesting read Doc, lets face it though crossing cheese to og kush is going to spank the backside off most things, i bet they only missed out on a cup as newcomers they probs couldnt afford the blow n hookers for the judges....


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hIgh Fingerez,
> I was reading my High Times mag and came across this little article.
> I thought you might like it cuz it soooo cheeezzy.lol
> View attachment 1456224View attachment 1456223





las fingerez said:


> haha i've heard of these new breaders, didnt realise they was from ireland
> 
> 
> 
> there aint many we aint got between us lmao





Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting read Doc, lets face it though crossing cheese to og kush is going to spank the backside off most things, i bet they only missed out on a cup as newcomers they probs couldnt afford the blow n hookers for the judges....


Hey Dr, thanks for posting that, I haven't had a chance to read it yet. Darragh is the guy who gave me my Casey Jones cut in exchange for some Headband seeds. I am surprised that the article mentions the OG Kush x Exodus Cheese as I was under the impresison it wasn't Exodus but BBCheese they had crossed....I could be wrong. The Kuchi has absolutely no resemblence to Exodus Cheese imo...it's more Kush tasting with a cheese like structure to it (but no towering calyxes that I have seen), but with Exodus I truelly believe from what I have heard that the smell would come through more dominant. Anyway, I digress......
Having also grown their John Doe and tried the Dazey Jones, I would probably say the Strawberry Kush and Kuchi are their nicest strains. His grows can be found on THCFarmer under Devils Harvest if anyone wants to look. 

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2011)

it certainly aint DOG x BX cheese thats for sure!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 23, 2011)

So Don, Gin and Ton, 
would it be fair t0 say..... dont believe the hype....
http://youtu.be/LK8sxngSWaU


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 23, 2011)

aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh FLASHBACK..........sorry. i had a moment.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> interesting read Doc, lets face it though crossing cheese to og kush is going to spank the backside off most things, i bet they only missed out on a cup as newcomers they probs couldnt afford the blow n hookers for the judges....


yeah that sounds about right bro 



DST said:


> Hey Dr, thanks for posting that, I haven't had a chance to read it yet. Darragh is the guy who gave me my Casey Jones cut in exchange for some Headband seeds. I am surprised that the article mentions the OG Kush x Exodus Cheese as I was under the impresison it wasn't Exodus but BBCheese they had crossed....I could be wrong. The Kuchi has absolutely no resemblence to Exodus Cheese imo...it's more Kush tasting with a cheese like structure to it (but no towering calyxes that I have seen), but with Exodus I truelly believe from what I have heard that the smell would come through more dominant. Anyway, I digress......
> Having also grown their John Doe and tried the Dazey Jones, I would probably say the Strawberry Kush and Kuchi are their nicest strains. His grows can be found on THCFarmer under Devils Harvest if anyone wants to look.
> 
> Peace, DST


ah i'm interested 2 know that the dazey jones didnt turn out to well  i thought that sounded killer for sure bro 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> it certainly aint DOG x BX cheese thats for sure!!!!


hehehe i dont doubt thats on the cards at some point... i'm sure it was mentioned before lol. so whats the og kush? a clone only strain like our exodus kinda thing?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Don, Gin and Ton,
> would it be fair t0 say..... dont believe the hype....
> http://youtu.be/LK8sxngSWaU


hahaha couldnt listen but had the tune in my head, like that one 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh FLASHBACK..........sorry. i had a moment.


anytime SB  







well it dont look brilliant i'll agree but it seems to have worked. i forgot to mention that i find my lemon haze cut the hardest to clone out of everything i've ever cloned. 2 weeks even in optimum conditions, others will root around it lmao.

can anyone see the little black bobbly things? i used a piece of rockwool maybe i shouldnt have lmao might just bin these attempts off and try again with some new rockwool i have somewhere, might even give it a weak peroxide bath before using?






not so good but gonna keep it going and check at the weekend.






this gives me so much jokes  some fine cherry cheese  not so cheesy but does have a slight cherry kinda menthol ting. smells lush in the grinder 

got my eye on a nevilles haze its quite a little grower, pushing out its next set of leaves already, leaving the others in the dust type thing lmao 

smoking a nice lemon haze playing red dead redemption undead nightmare, what a quality game 


Las


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

I took my son to a buddy's house a while back and he asks my son (6) if he wants to play his xbox 360. Of course my son says yes, right? Next thing I know I hear gunshots coming from the surround so I look at the wall where he projects his images and see that my son is playing red dead redemption!! I just looked at buddy and he says to me, "is that not okay?"

All I said was, "c'mon man, you seriously have to ask that?"

Next time he goes with me to buddy's new place same question is asked and my son starts to play and then I realize it's GTA!!! He was trying to shoot down the police heli with a rocket launcher when I walked over there. While I found it funny, definitely not appropriate.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 23, 2011)

haha how old are the boys bro? i've played video games since i was a lad, always pretty much had a pc or games console nearby hehe

edit - i did look for the age, my eyes must be playing up lmao there 6 yeah lmao, no probs not appropriate but yeah damn funny about the chopper lmao


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thought you would find it funny.
I have assasin's creed on my phone now through Xbox Live. He tried to open the game and saw the trailer so now he wants to play it. I now have to keep an eye on him when he plays other games on the pone to make sure he doesn't play it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So Don, Gin and Ton,
> would it be fair t0 say..... dont believe the hype....
> http://youtu.be/LK8sxngSWaU


 fo damn sho!!!


las fingerez said:


> hehehe i dont doubt thats on the cards at some point... i'm sure it was mentioned before lol. so whats the og kush? a clone only strain like our exodus kinda thing?
> Las


 sup las, seems the air layering is more hassle than its worth, or at least with hard to clone straisn. the OG lineage is here http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6507

DST's is crossed to headband. only one person has had a male so far sadly.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Thought you would find it funny.
> I have assasin's creed on my phone now through Xbox Live. He tried to open the game and saw the trailer so now he wants to play it. I now have to keep an eye on him when he plays other games on the pone to make sure he doesn't play it.


yeah funny but not really  lol my girls little boy wants to play grand theft but i dont think its such a good idea while he's still young (5) lol not good 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> fo damn sho!!!
> 
> sup las, seems the air layering is more hassle than its worth, or at least with hard to clone straisn. the OG lineage is here http://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6507
> 
> DST's is crossed to headband. only one person has had a male so far sadly.


nice one donny


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 24, 2011)

good morning las my darling. i am just sitting around doing some chores waiting for the insurance guy to show up to do the run down on the studio that i had a water break in. then.......... we will be toking on some nicely cured super silver haze X bastard bagseed. woo hoo


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> red dead redemption undead nightmare, what a quality game
> 
> 
> Las


Nice update Las, shame about the air thingy, although I do see the start of roots there. Is that honestly the name of a game^^^^ Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare...bloody mouthful indeed, whatever happened to Asteroids, haha!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning las my darling. i am just sitting around doing some chores waiting for the insurance guy to show up to do the run down on the studio that i had a water break in. then.......... we will be toking on some nicely cured super silver haze X bastard bagseed. woo hoo


hey SB hope ur good mate? hmmm ssh x bastard bagseed sounds a bit nice, let me know what she tastes like please, has it got that old skool peppery ting? 



DST said:


> Nice update Las, shame about the air thingy, although I do see the start of roots there. Is that honestly the name of a game^^^^ Red Dead Redemption Undead Nightmare...bloody mouthful indeed, whatever happened to Asteroids, haha!


haha ok zombino's then big D hehehe  sweet game, up till 3am playing again. gonna get some exercise and food then play again lmao 

one downer is i've pretty much smoked my high grade supply, down to the council hash, soft hash and brick weed lmao. hopefully my mate will pull through with that oz he owes me in the next few days 

oh not forgetting the remnants of the dry box, little bit of fluff mixed in but it smells dank after a long cure. mix of auto flower, k-train, lemon haze, blue cheese and mop bucket cheese. i'll let u know how it smokes later lmao  only 2-3 grams at most but enough for a few days if i smoke the hash during the day. speaking of hash, got all the trim dried in my freezer. need to get some more bubble bags i guess, or maybe some of that 99.9% alchol, isobrubal or whatever its called, see it over on westys thread


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

Oil slick alert....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Amigo, 
with all your ingenuity and experimenal skills and knowledge.....
could you possibly cross a marijuana plant with a poppy plant to create the the next biggest greatest plant strain that the world has ever seen?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

nope i dont think so mate, the chromasones wont match up or some shit with genetics, can one of the big guns can iron this out for me though please?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

its getting into genetically modified food breeding tech its a bit high brow, my girl tried to explain it to me and i was lost.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 24, 2011)

AHHHH , too bad...so then does anyone know what strain out there can get you the closest to a magic mushroom or mescaline type high?????????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha this gals got an agender for a bender!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

hahaha she's on it lol. no sorry doc cant help i'm afraid


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;rYEDA3JcQqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw[/video]

this lady can sing  big up the uk tallent 

edit - please take the time for youtube, didnt quite work :/


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Good set of pipes right there.

My son claims there's a kid in his class who's parents let play whatever games he wants. I didn't offer up any names of games but asked him if the kid has said what he plays. He rattled off a dozen or so games with a few being GTA (my son didn't know the name of the game when he played it btw), red dead redemption (also didn't know that's what he was playing), a couple resident evil games, Doom, Halo, etc. He does play normal kid games too like what my son plays but damn.

Shocked the hell out of me considering we're talking first graders.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 24, 2011)

you alright las? couldnt get on yesterday cos i dropped my iphone 4 down the shitter  which i was pissin in at the time then to top it off my internet got cut off for 24 hrs. fcukin virgin media wankers


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

not a very good day for you, eh?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 24, 2011)

I can see some tiny roots there bro so least it worked a little lol........im wantin the *red dead redemption undead nightmare myself thing is i cant stop shaggin the black ops on my box mate been at it for weeks lol!!!

If your thinkin about doin the hash with the alchol mate this guides pretty cool and the end product looks ffffin amazin!!!

*"Hashmouf's Official Guides to Homemade Hash" {Step by Step Pictorials} - Grasscity.com Forums 

Why when you copy and paste somethin all your txt ends up in bold after!!??!! lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Feb 24, 2011)

Look into Soma's seeds. Like his sativa's. Those kind of highs normally come from sativa's / haze's that go 12-16 weeks.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> AHHHH , too bad...so then does anyone know what strain out there can get you the closest to a magic mushroom or mescaline type high?????????


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> Good set of pipes right there.
> 
> My son claims there's a kid in his class who's parents let play whatever games he wants. I didn't offer up any names of games but asked him if the kid has said what he plays. He rattled off a dozen or so games with a few being GTA (my son didn't know the name of the game when he played it btw), red dead redemption (also didn't know that's what he was playing), a couple resident evil games, Doom, Halo, etc. He does play normal kid games too like what my son plays but damn.
> 
> Shocked the hell out of me considering we're talking first graders.


i guess u mean 1st year at junior school? lmao it surprises me how much alike but different we are sometimes lmao. cheers for the listen dez, she's a beautiful singer. theres a wicked drum and bass version of one of her songs thats one of my all time faves hometown glory [video=youtube;ozV_vWXZgZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozV_vWXZgZY&feature=related[/video]



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> you alright las? couldnt get on yesterday cos i dropped my iphone 4 down the shitter  which i was pissin in at the time then to top it off my internet got cut off for 24 hrs. fcukin virgin media wankers


wankers at virgin aint they  damn bro sounds like a bad day  hope 2moro goes better for ya 



Dezracer said:


> not a very good day for you, eh?


u can say that again, f++k me lmao



PUKKA BUD said:


> I can see some tiny roots there bro so least it worked a little lol........im wantin the red dead redemption undead nightmare myself thing is i cant stop shaggin the black ops on my box mate been at it for weeks lol!!!
> 
> If your thinkin about doin the hash with the alchol mate this guides pretty cool and the end product looks ffffin amazin!!!
> 
> ...


lol maybe somehow u had highlighted some text and clicked the b by mistake? there was some bold font markers i could see so i removed them they look like [ b ] [ / b ] without the spaces



GoldenGanja13 said:


> Look into Soma's seeds. Like his sativa's. Those kind of highs normally come from sativa's / haze's that go 12-16 weeks.


hey gg bro hope ur good sir? can u name ur strains for us? i can see a nice selection next to larry 


off 2 play more zombinos back later


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool tune.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2011)

cheers bro.

my 3rd round pics i thought i had deleted (and a rip of the uk thread)

















i think i wasnt quite sure what was gonna happen so i removed the screen on the lemon haze but left the blue cheese screen on. the blue cheese was a lot more even (not pictured), i keep the screens on now. this was the 1st time i grew my lemon haze clone also, organic with a bit of canna boost and pk 

for anyone thats interested have a look through my album there is 23 new pics from my 3rd round grow that i thought i had deleted

like this little lady 3 weeks into 12.12 my attempt at hydro. hurts me looking at the roots but it was worth it i guess 










RIP Mop Bucket Cheese, now u know why i call that strain of cheese the mop bucket, coz i grew it in veg and a bit of flowering in a mop bucket lmfao  f++kin worked though hey hehehe (yeah i know the photos buckets dont match, i'm lucky to have them, the root mass was huge when i ripped it off, bigger than that  )

i bet people are like why the f++k did u rip the roots off, ask via pm and i'll tell ya 

edit - the mop bucket is in the other pic, updside down with a plant on it, thank fuck i aint got a misses that lives here i always say, she'd hate me "wheres my mop bucket" "sorry love cant use it till the morning, the plants are at night time at the mo" hahahahahahahahah


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha I laughed so hard at the mop bucket bit. She would forgive you though when she sees the beautiful bud that comes out of it! 

Thought you might appreciate this video las. Just watch from 40 seconds onwards, in fact you don't need to watch, because it's just random black ops gameplay but I was listening to this last night and it turned my shitty day into something really insignificant and put really good vibes into my day. Hope it does yours too.

[video=youtube;IaDt7sBLLNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDt7sBLLNs&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks wow bro, ur a nice guy 

like the kill streak my man was on, he was murking the COD 

no love for my 3rd grow lmfao  i was quite impressed lmao


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks wow bro, ur a nice guy
> 
> like the kill streak my man was on, he was murking the COD
> 
> ...


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> las fingerez said:
> 
> 
> > thanks wow bro, ur a nice guy
> ...


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 25, 2011)

Ya those pics were quite impressive for sure, and the video was pretty good to, lol.


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

I know, I was trippin. My brother is like that with some games though. He plays some games online now and then and he'll be carrying on a conversation with someone while playing. I can't do it for some reason and get all tense and into it. We've played against each other online and he just laughs at me because he'll be joking around and still kiccking my ass. bitch...lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya those pics were quite impressive for sure, and the video was pretty good to, lol.


thanks my brother 



Dezracer said:


> I know, I was trippin. My brother is like that with some games though. He plays some games online now and then and he'll be carrying on a conversation with someone while playing. I can't do it for some reason and get all tense and into it. We've played against each other online and he just laughs at me because he'll be joking around and still kiccking my ass. bitch...lmao


is ur brother younger? my mate is coming over nite so we'll be hitting up the cod zombinos no doubt, he kicks arse online and my arse lol and is about 8 years younger than me, quite a level head on his sholders mind lol. like minded and a good chap, he got the mop bucket cheese from a pal for me  not many mates know about my grow but he's someone i'd give a key to my house type thing, complete trust


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes he's almost 6 years younger than me. It's nice to have someone you feel you can trust like that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey there las, wanted to swing by and say hi and to have a great weekend!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks buddies u 2


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Have a nice one Las...peace my bru, DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks wow bro, ur a nice guy
> 
> like the kill streak my man was on, he was murking the COD
> 
> no love for my 3rd grow lmfao  i was quite impressed lmao


Lol, yeh he's a bit of a beast isnt he. Well some people just don't appreciate a great thing when they see it! haha. I took some lemon round to my mates last night and they were all just playing with it like "look how crystally it is!!" Looked like a bunch of little elves crowded round hahaha.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks my brother
> 
> 
> 
> is ur brother younger? my mate is coming over nite so we'll be hitting up the cod zombinos no doubt, he kicks arse online and my arse lol and is about 8 years younger than me, quite a level head on his sholders mind lol. like minded and a good chap, he got the mop bucket cheese from a pal for me  not many mates know about my grow but he's someone i'd give a key to my house type thing, complete trust


i got a mate like that las, hes one of my only true friends. dont get me wrong i know shit loads of people and got alot of friends but only a hand full that would have my back and the jew is top of the list. 
hope your good las.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Have a nice one Las...peace my bru, DST


thanks bro hoping u've had a good one so far? got back on the exercise vibe today (pushups and crunches), thinking about a little jog in the morning instead of a joint lol. we'll see how that one goes shall we? lmao  gonna be doing it at somepoint soon though



WOWgrow said:


> Lol, yeh he's a bit of a beast isnt he. Well some people just don't appreciate a great thing when they see it! haha. I took some lemon round to my mates last night and they were all just playing with it like "look how crystally it is!!" Looked like a bunch of little elves crowded round hahaha.


hahaha like the lynx effect but better, know what u mean  hope ur good sir?



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i got a mate like that las, hes one of my only true friends. dont get me wrong i know shit loads of people and got alot of friends but only a hand full that would have my back and the jew is top of the list.
> hope your good las.


yeah sound cheers wee willy lmao  sorry pretty stoned lol. good 2 have mates like that and yeah they are few and far between lol.


been putting windows 7 on my lappy got a copy and a key from one of my old bosses type thing, he was round of friday having a smoke. well his copy didnt work and my copy now has decided to say its not genuine anymore  i've got a little program thingy that might sort it out but its on another computer and i've had enough for today lol.

i've got a guide somewhere on leaf problems, the LSD started going yellow at the bottom so i thought she wanted more feed than the rest as they are all ok. Fed some synthetic (NPK 2.1.3) complete nutes last night and woke up this morning to this 

now it looks like nute over burn, can anyone else shed anymore light on the matter for me please? she's been fushed in the bath with the shower head for a while so hopefully that should sort it, just looking for more info 













BIG UPDATE 2MORO 

Las


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

How big of pot is it in and how much say fresh soil is in the pot before u fliped in flower.

I get that sometimes when my plants get rootbound, i always try to have at least 2 gal. of rootfree soil before flipping in flower.

but thats just one thing to the list of possibilities it could be.


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought grey patches on the leaves usually meant cal-mag deficiency? I dunno mate, I'm not good with diagnosing!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 27, 2011)

that lil scog looks wkd. is that a possible 11 tops?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey hey las what's the good word! Way to go with the little work out, the only thing that stops us from exercising is ourselves lol, man I need to get my arse in gear a bit more!

If you had normal yellowing in the bottom leaves that prolly means it's sucking up the N. Cal/mag def is more like little rust spots. I'm not exactly sure but I thought nute burn showed up at the top of the plant and in the leaf tips first?. I suppose nute burn could show up a little differently too. When my ph is way off the bottom leaves are affected first and they get brown spots and dry up kind of like yourn. Just a couple of thoughts for yas las my friend 

In the process of getting toasted on some Highland Mexican x BB this morning...strong stuff!!


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds like you had a bit of nute lock out and perhaps the additional feed didn't help. I find if I am growing a big plant, that I get on better with them (since my pots are smallish) when I just feed them what everything else gets, but add an extra jug of water, or something along those lines. With the SSH I have, at first I was trying to ram cake downs its face like I had been instructed by Mary Antoinette, but then I gave her same feed as the rest, and then water at the end. She hasn't gone through any leaves since.
The plant looks like it is suffering from all sorts of deficiencies, but that's due to the nute lock out. I would flush with a micro flush and the plant will soon be lapping up those juices.
I am sure your local garden centre has a decent and cheap one.

Good luck, DST




las fingerez said:


> thanks bro hoping u've had a good one so far? got back on the exercise vibe today (pushups and crunches), thinking about a little jog in the morning instead of a joint lol. we'll see how that one goes shall we? lmao  gonna be doing it at somepoint soon though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds like you had a bit of nute lock out and perhaps the additional feed didn't help. I find if I am growing a big plant, that I get on better with them (since my pots are smallish) when I just feed them what everything else gets, but add an extra jug of water, or something along those lines. With the SSH I have, at first I was trying to ram cake downs its face like I had been instructed by Mary Antoinette, but then I gave her same feed as the rest, and then water at the end. She hasn't gone through any leaves since.
> The plant looks like it is suffering from all sorts of deficiencies, but that's due to the nute lock out. I would flush with a micro flush and the plant will soon be lapping up those juices.
> I am sure your local garden centre has a decent and cheap one.
> 
> Good luck, DST


What causes the nute lock out?


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What causes the nute lock out?


 
Build up of salts and/or ph imbalance is what I've found in mine so far. Only had a plant look bad enough to try and take action once so far and I flushed it with clearex, ph adjusted some plain water and saturated the soil with it. Then I just let it be until time for the next watering and went a little light on the nutes. It never went back completely green but started to look better by the time it needed water.

I didn't follow the directions on the bottle but followed the hydro shop owners suggestion instead which was to mix up a bucket of water with clearex and then dunk the entire pot into the bucket. Pick it up, let it drain for a bit, dunk it again and then let it drain out again. Watered it with the plain water after that and that was it.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> How big of pot is it in and how much say fresh soil is in the pot before u fliped in flower.
> 
> I get that sometimes when my plants get rootbound, i always try to have at least 2 gal. of rootfree soil before flipping in flower.
> 
> but thats just one thing to the list of possibilities it could be.





WOWgrow said:


> I thought grey patches on the leaves usually meant cal-mag deficiency? I dunno mate, I'm not good with diagnosing!





Lil ganja princess said:


> that lil scog looks wkd. is that a possible 11 tops?





Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey las what's the good word! Way to go with the little work out, the only thing that stops us from exercising is ourselves lol, man I need to get my arse in gear a bit more!
> 
> If you had normal yellowing in the bottom leaves that prolly means it's sucking up the N. Cal/mag def is more like little rust spots. I'm not exactly sure but I thought nute burn showed up at the top of the plant and in the leaf tips first?. I suppose nute burn could show up a little differently too. When my ph is way off the bottom leaves are affected first and they get brown spots and dry up kind of like yourn. Just a couple of thoughts for yas las my friend
> 
> In the process of getting toasted on some Highland Mexican x BB this morning...strong stuff!!





DST said:


> Sounds like you had a bit of nute lock out and perhaps the additional feed didn't help. I find if I am growing a big plant, that I get on better with them (since my pots are smallish) when I just feed them what everything else gets, but add an extra jug of water, or something along those lines. With the SSH I have, at first I was trying to ram cake downs its face like I had been instructed by Mary Antoinette, but then I gave her same feed as the rest, and then water at the end. She hasn't gone through any leaves since.
> The plant looks like it is suffering from all sorts of deficiencies, but that's due to the nute lock out. I would flush with a micro flush and the plant will soon be lapping up those juices.
> I am sure your local garden centre has a decent and cheap one.
> 
> Good luck, DST





Highlanders cave said:


> What causes the nute lock out?





Dezracer said:


> Build up of salts and/or ph imbalance is what I've found in mine so far. Only had a plant look bad enough to try and take action once so far and I flushed it with clearex, ph adjusted some plain water and saturated the soil with it. Then I just let it be until time for the next watering and went a little light on the nutes. It never went back completely green but started to look better by the time it needed water.
> 
> I didn't follow the directions on the bottle but followed the hydro shop owners suggestion instead which was to mix up a bucket of water with clearex and then dunk the entire pot into the bucket. Pick it up, let it drain for a bit, dunk it again and then let it drain out again. Watered it with the plain water after that and that was it.


Thanks for all the input but it looks like i'm gonna have 2 bin her off anyway 






Haha at the g-bomb poking its head up above the rest, i supper cropped it down after looking at the pic











G-Bomb bit unrully but the fluff balls are quite big lol











Amnesia Lemon











Headband, hoping they are all gonna explode like her cloned sister did, she has all the same signs. gonna take this one the distance this time, 9+ weeks 
















Soon to be binned i fear now LSD, the swollen calex do indeed have seeds growing inside, this looks really familar now to a brick weed seed i accidently labled wrong and flowered. it had the same starts of seeds all the way through but on close inspection i cant find one hermi on all of the plants  i only spluffed less than a week ago and i was very careful this time didnt go anywhere near the tops of the LSD just a few spluffs down below on the g-bomb






Now this one cant make its mind up well i'm not sure so gonna leave it a while and probs end up binning it. Shit gentics will out.











Veggie girls






Lemon Haze cut






The Blues x Cherry Cheese





Cherry Cheese






Blue Cheese reveg looking funky 






Nevilles Haze, wonder which one i've got my eye on hehehe hope its a boy 











Casey Jones different phenos or HB cross (s)






All potted up into 11L pots ready for the 2 to come down in a few days i guess when i see whats what. i'd like to give em a few days in there new shoes under the vegging light cycle before i put them in the tent.











It aint pretty but proof of concept is there at least lol

Hope u've had a good weekend, went for my jog this afternoon and it killed me


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Sounds like you had a bit of nute lock out and perhaps the additional feed didn't help. I find if I am growing a big plant, that I get on better with them (since my pots are smallish) when I just feed them what everything else gets, but add an extra jug of water, or something along those lines. With the SSH I have, at first I was trying to ram cake downs its face like I had been instructed by Mary Antoinette, but then I gave her same feed as the rest, and then water at the end. She hasn't gone through any leaves since.
> The plant looks like it is suffering from all sorts of deficiencies, but that's due to the nute lock out. I would flush with a micro flush and the plant will soon be lapping up those juices.
> I am sure your local garden centre has a decent and cheap one.
> 
> ...


mine did this when my PH was too low.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> mine did this when my PH was too low.


Cheers SB for the input but they all been fed the same mix untill just before the weekend when i burnt her. always ph to 6.5 in soil and 5.8-6.2 in coco its one of my unwritten rules  i will check the ph of the soil to make sure for future reference's 












Casey Jones different phenos or HB cross (s)






Ripped this off Highlanders thread to compaire the possible casey and possible headband crosses?

what u guys and girls think?


edit - now i've compaired - the leaves shape look fairly similar but HC's have a lot more jagged edges but mine have a bit more of a bulb shape at the ends of the leaves. 


i'd really appreciate everyones input on this please


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey bro I'm stoned enough lol now your messing with my head ahaha. Checking out your pics and then all of a sudden like hey, what?!?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

crackiing update man, why were you even germing a brick weed seed lol bloody shame really doesnt look half bad 

looks like one neville is reaching for it! hope you get a boy for the project.

happy growing bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice update bro!! you got a lot happnin in veg mate good work!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 28, 2011)

The amnesia lemon and headband look like they're gonna be winners!


----------



## Dezracer (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pulling for that amnesia lemon to be as good as it sounds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking fine Fingerez, 
Your pictures are always so informative and nicely shot.
I liked how you compared your plants with HL...I was really tring to compare the differences there... What stood out to me was that HL's are greener with pointer leaves... And
What a menu you have there....delicious
Whats your harvesting schedule looking like?


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro I'm stoned enough lol now your messing with my head ahaha. Checking out your pics and then all of a sudden like hey, what?!?


haha hope u didnt mind just wanted to compare them they look quite kinda similar??? whats ur thoughts bro?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> crackiing update man, why were you even germing a brick weed seed lol bloody shame really doesnt look half bad
> 
> looks like one neville is reaching for it! hope you get a boy for the project.
> 
> happy growing bro


haha yeah i'm a dick head when i first started up i got some seeds in some brick and wanted to practice germing. i also practiced cloning and fucked it up ending up flowering 3x blue cheeses and one lemony sativa that would of out grew my tent if i let it lmao. had kinda seeds in it like the LSD has so i'm gonna bin it i think  worryingly it smells the same as the long arse sativa but i got that LSD seed from an online shop, never opened the bag lmao



PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice update bro!! you got a lot happnin in veg mate good work!


yeah looking for a couple of bits quite a few will be binned of after sexing, looking for a male nevilles (and a female if i'm lucky but more hoping for a male) a good female cherry cheese to do a run of and a livers x cherry cheese female to do a run of. was gonna throw a cherry cheese male into the mix but its got to many hybrid strains in it so be advised by the godfather to fuck that idea off only end up with ressecive genes not the ones we want. just gonna have a tinker with some well established old skool strains, with a Las Fingerez and Partners twist 



WOWgrow said:


> The amnesia lemon and headband look like they're gonna be winners!





Dezracer said:


> I'm pulling for that amnesia lemon to be as good as it sounds.


cheers chaps, i was doubtfull about the amnesia it was in the batch of the 1st seeds i brought. the amnesia haze was out of stock or i couldnt find it on pick and mix at the time so thought i'd give it a bash. when i planted the seeds i thought i'd save the best till last, LSD and the Amnesia Lemon. since then i've had amesia haze a few times and kinda gone off it due to the fact its not one bit "hazy" as far as i am concerned. not like the old skool hazes from years back anyway, 25 quid an eighth back in the 90's lmao



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looking fine Fingerez,
> Your pictures are always so informative and nicely shot.
> I liked how you compared your plants with HL...I was really tring to compare the differences there... What stood out to me was that HL's are greener with pointer leaves... And
> What a menu you have there....delicious
> Whats your harvesting schedule looking like?


cheers amb, got a few coming down in 4-5 weeks but i'm culling 2 so gonna replace with the blue cheese reveg soon and the 2 casey jones in a week or so's time i think.

todays been interesting had its ups and downs but feel a lot better now  cheers for the support and visits guys and girls 

Las


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 28, 2011)

hahahahaaaa you guys crack me up.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_fTRYbggYbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fTRYbggYbU[/video]

4 mins in = who was there  i fuckin was hahahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey bro lets hope for lots of ups and keep the downs few and far between. And as far as our plants go I'm thinking we'll have to call off our grow-off as they are quite dif,leaf shape is not the same. I think I need to go to the horses mouth, the Godfather Mister Cheese himself!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright mate, trying to sort my Sig. link so it clicks on! How's it anyway las, just done all the day's dutie's and relax time i think!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro lets hope for lots of ups and keep the downs few and far between. And as far as our plants go I'm thinking we'll have to call off our grow-off as they are quite dif,leaf shape is not the same. I think I need to go to the horses mouth, the Godfather Mister Cheese himself!


ok ask him to swing by unless he's lurking around in the background? my guy has said they look similar, guess its hard as they are different ages. i've got some beans in my stash jar in the fridge that we can have a mess around with if u like sometime if not?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright mate, trying to sort my Sig. link so it clicks on! How's it anyway las, just done all the day's dutie's and relax time i think!


cool cheers bro, hope ur good bro?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro lets hope for lots of ups and keep the downs few and far between. And as far as our plants go I'm thinking we'll have to call off our grow-off as they are quite dif,leaf shape is not the same. I think I need to go to the horses mouth, the Godfather Mister Cheese himself!


Hey buddy how are ya. I got some verification on my end and unless there was a mix up at the Man's house, which I doubt, the seeds that we have are from the same plant. It's possible we just have dif phenos. The saw tooth on my girls leafs look like they could cut my hand off lol. I have two phenotypes myself, lucky me, pulling the trigger on Sunday with them. 

Hey bro, may the bluebird of happiness and good karma crap all over ya lol!!! Ha ha catch you later my friend ; !)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 1, 2011)

hey man did you fix that sick plant? is that compost or coco you got there, looks like you got plenty on the go....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey man did you fix that sick plant? is that compost or coco you got there, looks like you got plenty on the go....


easy delboy of the UK-ers how goes it bro and welcome to my thread 

well to be fair the fucking he bitch seeded c++t did look a lot better as i was cutting the fucker down this morning  oh well live and learn, barneys bollock factory anyone? everything else looks cool so fuck knows whats happened with the seeds on that girl, there was a fair few of em.

slutting LSD smelt so good though, really zesty  not a patch on the g-bomb so i'm still happy 


cheers HC  well good luck for ur grow anyway i guess, i'm gonna flip mine in a few days 2 and re-veg the better one out of the 2 for my keeper to run in a scrog. would of liked to veg for a bit longer but my circumstances have changes and i'm gonna run with it 

as mentioned i've got a whole heap of beans to get through and i'm more than happy to share some with ya for a little grow off  unless u got anything else in mind? was looking forwards to a little friendly completion to warm the soul lol




before you americans jump up and cuss me about tobbaco in joints, i'm not in the fucking mood today so dont u will be tore a new arsehole  run out of ciggarettes so using a bit of rolling baccy, its criminal  lmfao


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

jees'o Las, feeling a bit stressed today, lol....you must have nicotine withdrawals, lmao....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

na split up with my misses  its for the best though so i'm just a bit on the edge today, i'll be right in a few days  cheers though bro lol


----------



## dirk d (Mar 1, 2011)

las maybe you should drink some cranberry juice. they say its real good for your period. lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

haha fcuk u  just messin lmfao

edit - i need some SLH to calm me send me some over bro lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 1, 2011)

ach man, times a great healer, sorry to hear bru. Chin up, chest out...time to get on it!


las fingerez said:


> na split up with my misses  its for the best though so i'm just a bit on the edge today, i'll be right in a few days  cheers though bro lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

I was thinking your problem child might be similar to this last image.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> na split up with my misses  its for the best though so i'm just a bit on the edge today, i'll be right in a few days  cheers though bro lol


Well i have to say buddy, everything happens for a reason, and if this sticks than you know its for the best.

Just chill-ax and smoke a J and by a stripper if u cant get ur mind off of it. hehe guys gotta have fun too.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1468996View attachment 1468992View attachment 1468995View attachment 1468994
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've read that book from start to finish lmao, took fooookin ages. its huge lol. thats the one i was talking about, i have it on my pc somewhere lol. cheers doc but she's sitting in a plastic bag all cut up now as lemony as the he bitch was smelling  lmao cheers anyway sweets 



HotPhyre said:


> Well i have to say buddy, everything happens for a reason, and if this sticks than you know its for the best.
> 
> Just chill-ax and smoke a J and by a stripper if u cant get ur mind off of it. hehe guys gotta have fun too.


thanks bro its long and complicated but ur right in what u say  thanks my bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 1, 2011)

aweee, RIP


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

cheers amb got a few replacements so it shouldnt affect me to much


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

No worries bud.......what u smoking on now??

i got some romulan and some topshelf cheese out of hydro and its doing the job.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

got some of my mates recent harvest, the cold hit him in the loft so its not the best smoke but does the trick just about blue cheese and some watered down cheese i call mop bucket cheese 

ur names been added to the cheese list bro, got a little breeding project i've been thinking about for some time now. Just continuing someone elses fine work with the back crossed exodus cheese. when i know whats what i'll hit u up with some more info.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Loud miusic las. Very loud music...good for the soul.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the split mate, good things have a way of sorting themself out. 

In the meantime, I've got a SLH bud you could have


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> got some of my mates recent harvest, the cold hit him in the loft so its not the best smoke but does the trick just about blue cheese and some watered down cheese i call mop bucket cheese
> 
> ur names been added to the cheese list bro, got a little breeding project i've been thinking about for some time now. Just continuing someone elses fine work with the back crossed exodus cheese. when i know whats what i'll hit u up with some more info.


thanks bro im keeping u in mind for some of my next projects also


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 1, 2011)

cheers chaps


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

alright mate, finally got a pic up on my thread, a real bad Shot from a really old mobile lol, but getting there atlast with these computer's man. Like everything else, once you know its Simple's. I remember thinking cloning was giong to be a mission and took twice as many as needed for all to root!
So how's life treating you anyway mate! Still sitting cheesey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey fingerez....Have you ever grown this beauty before?... I was flippin through my SKUNK mag and was blown away by this plant..I have never seen pisils on a weed plant this hot pink color before...100% Indica. I think it must have some magical powers because its so pretty.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow dude thats awesome, where could you get the strain?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 2, 2011)

HI HOtphyre, the article says it is from Focus..aka Patrick c. Kirchem and Dan Christensen (recently deceased)
Nationality: Focus (?}
hint of weet oily fruit, slight diesely taste and pine (unburnt)
taste burnt (smooth,fruity,oily at back of throat)
you could smoke this in public, not a strong stench, slight odor.
It s a 12hr medical dose.
The history of this plant is quite intersting as well...cross between strain called "Spirit of 76" and an unknown indica from afganistan.Sorry the print is so super small in this article. Page 92 in the Volume 6 issue 7 of SKUNK...hope that helps and if you grow it please let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 2, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah looking for a couple of bits quite a few will be binned of after sexing, looking for a male nevilles (and a female if i'm lucky but more hoping for a male) a good female cherry cheese to do a run of and a livers x cherry cheese female to do a run of. was gonna throw a cherry cheese male into the mix but its got to many hybrid strains in it so be advised by the godfather to fuck that idea off only end up with ressecive genes not the ones we want. just gonna have a tinker with some well established old skool strains, with a Las Fingerez and Partners twist


That livers x cherry cheese sounds yummy bro make sure you send me 1 of those lmao!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bird mate but at least you've got your other ladies lol
How is that g bomb doing? I've been watching that one with interest coz the last clone that no one had heard of turned out to be ok, livers lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> alright mate, finally got a pic up on my thread, a real bad Shot from a really old mobile lol, but getting there atlast with these computer's man. Like everything else, once you know its Simple's. I remember thinking cloning was giong to be a mission and took twice as many as needed for all to root!
> So how's life treating you anyway mate! Still sitting cheesey


haha its like riding a bike mate, its easier than it looks and u never forget  i'm doing well now cheers bro, not so good this morning but much better this evening. had a good chat with a good female mate who explained some bits and bobs i wasnt even thinking about. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey fingerez....Have you ever grown this beauty before?... I was flippin through my SKUNK mag and was blown away by this plant..I have never seen pisils on a weed plant this hot pink color before...100% Indica. I think it must have some magical powers because its so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 1470941View attachment 1470940View attachment 1470944
> 
> View attachment 1470943View attachment 1470942





HotPhyre said:


> Wow dude thats awesome, where could you get the strain?





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HOtphyre, the article says it is from Focus..aka Patrick c. Kirchem and Dan Christensen (recently deceased)
> Nationality: Focus (?}
> hint of weet oily fruit, slight diesely taste and pine (unburnt)
> taste burnt (smooth,fruity,oily at back of throat)
> ...


holy crap thats a pretty plant i bet all the ladies would like to grow that strain lmao



PUKKA BUD said:


> That livers x cherry cheese sounds yummy bro make sure you send me 1 of those lmao!!


haha ur names been added to my list  to be fair it was always there anyway bro lmao 



oscaroscar said:


> Sorry to hear about the bird mate but at least you've got your other ladies lol
> How is that g bomb doing? I've been watching that one with interest coz the last clone that no one had heard of turned out to be ok, livers lol


cheers for the kind words osc. gonna concentrate on this breeding thing to keep my mind active, just wish they would grow quicker lol  i've got some pics i'll be throwing up after this, should of incuded them with this but my head is up my arse obviously lmao. i've given my rooms a big shake up since the last pics 

back soon with pictures


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

Newly arranged flowering tent






G-bomb, a little lower leaf nute burning from my pk 13.14 i'm guessing, she's had nothing but plain water and boost. looks like a light feeder. colas not really together but the zesty lemony smell thats coming off it is unbelevable. more lemon than my lemon haze cut but theres no hazy ting to the g-bomb






Amnesia lemon - also looks like its got a few seed pods, only a few though so she's staying 






Headband 






new additions to the 12.12 tent, lemon haze on the left in the airpot and the blue cheese re-veg on the right. 4x livers x cherry cheese (although u can only see 2)






there was 13 bx2 cheesy surprises but i thought fuck that unlucky for some lark and binned one that was a floater anyway 






topped nevs and a lemon haze clone (in coco)






Casey Jones


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats a lot going on there mate, nice work.
do you use a foliar feed? I used to use it when i was growing and it really helps with branching imo. Growers Ark spray and grow is a good one and Halo is another. Halo made mine erupt


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 2, 2011)

looking lovely as always m8.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats a lot going on there mate, nice work.
> do you use a foliar feed? I used to use it when i was growing and it really helps with branching imo. Growers Ark spray and grow is a good one and Halo is another. Halo made mine erupt


no i tend to not bother so much with the foliar feed but i might try spraying half and half to see if there is a difference lol.



sambo020482 said:


> looking lovely as always m8.


cheers bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey there las, how ya doing buddy. Relaxing a bit with some hm x bb before I get going again. Hey I guess that I forgot you have some l x cc. Ya going to pick a keeper and reveg her? Still over a month away before I can flip mine, their going be friggen huge. Bigger pots and some oder control I'm thinking lol.

Just wanted to say hi! Nice pics brudder!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there las, how ya doing buddy. Relaxing a bit with some hm x bb before I get going again. Hey I guess that I forgot you have some l x cc. Ya going to pick a keeper and reveg her? Still over a month away before I can flip mine, their going be friggen huge. Bigger pots and some oder control I'm thinking lol.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! Nice pics brudder!!


yeah thats the plan with the keeper bin the males and re-veg, i didnt really wanna take anymore clones, got a bit much on with the 12x bx2 cheeses recently added lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Yup, everyone's garden is rockin n rollin these days. Nice strain selction las : !)


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking great buddy, also im looking into those focus red strain thats a sick plant and would love to get a hold of some of those beans!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

cheers guys  

go for it HP u lady killer..... hehehe 

[video=youtube;eJ6YOajpriU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ6YOajpriU[/video]


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 2, 2011)

im concidering doing a bx2 thread. But theres only 3 of us right now this em.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> im concidering doing a bx2 thread. But theres only 3 of us right now this em.


i was just gonna ask who the 3rd was but u mean DST right?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 2, 2011)

dad gum las, nice freaking jungle you got there! i had to go back and see your garden. i sure did miss a lot since i have been playing outside.

doc i so love this!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 3, 2011)

That is two headband plants right? Not just one monster? The garden looks swell, amnesia lemon is towering over all the others!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

heres what ur lookin 4
Cheeze bx 
Brand:
Dank Dairy Seeds 
Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc
Polyhybrid 
Stabilized Polyhybrid 
Lineage:
(Uk Clone Only Cheese x TGA Dannyboy) x cheese x cheese 
Parental Information
Cheese bx project stage 3
Uk Clone only cheese is a topic of much controversy with various ideas as to it's origins but most will agree it's very probably a skunk #1 clone, personally I think it's a northern lights 9 phenotype as i found a very very similar female to the cheese approximately 4 years after i first aquired the cheese cut, but this strongly leads me to believe the cheese is a freak phenotype from northern lights 9. This was one of my first forays into the cannabis genome and it taught me a lot regarding the importance of proper P1 selection... Have you heard the phrase " any man can make a baby but it takes a special man to make a great father"?, well, the same applies....
So.. It's either skunk#1 or Northern Lights 9 x TGA Dannyboy x cheese
([NL9] or [SK#1] = Cheese x (killerQ x [C99 x Ortega] = Dannyboy) = cheeseboy 
cheese x (cheese x cheeseboy) = cheesebx) 
so it's a 2 x back crossed multi polyhybrid with only 3 distinct phenotypes. 
Indica/Sativa %
Indica Dominant 
Feminized Seeds?
No 
Indoor / Outdoor
Indoor 
Outdoor 
Greenhouse 
Bloom Length:
(Pheno#1=55-60 days) (Pheno#2= 62-69 days) (Phen#3=62-69 days) 
# of Phenotypes?
3 
Describe each phenotype expression:
Pheno 1 (30%)*
Short Cheese type, Tight Noded, slower grower than pheno 2 or 3 pretty slender fingers but very squatt strong stems, rather like a mini xmas tree with dark leaves that point skyward when the plants happy, will produce even clusters in rings of dense, creamy cheesey buds with a very high resin content, thick yellowish pistils. 8 weeks bloom, minimal stretch doesn't even double its height during stretch stage, double serrated fan leaves, tastes like cheese, smells like cheese when the plants are fresh but mellows as it dries, can have an almost candy texture and smell to the tip leaves as they are encrusted and smell really sweet, pudding like.. quite a daydreamy kind of hit from this little powerhouse, creeper type buzz that slowly intensifies until you find yourself staring at things for minutes at a a time..
Pheno 2 (50%)
Med tall plants Slightly less bushy plant with wider fan leaves, not the slender cheese type leaf but less fingers and wider rounded serrations with only a few double serrations displayed. This plant still has the stocky thick stem traits but the nodes are double the distance to that of pheno 1. Quick Growing and fast to bloom, doubling its height in the first 3 weeks of 12/12, matures in 9 weeks, not cheesey at all, more dannyboy ortega type, large buds with a distinct vanilla, creamy but bitter coffee smell, slightly less pronounced resin compared to pheno 1. a typical fat budded skunk type average yielding plant, delivering again candy like flowers that dry to a less sweet and more rounded in appearance to that of Pheno 1. Tastes are mellow, just a nice pleasant sweetness but no particular taste stands out from the others, sort of fruity but no fruit in particular kind of taste pleasant but undescribeable..lol pleasant high with a relaxed, happy, chilled out, not for working type high.
Pheno 3 (20%)
Very similar to pheno 2 but with more spear shaped buds, still almost vanilla like in smell and are almost greasy looking and slightly heavier to the bud formation of pheno 2, less stout than the other 2 phenos, again 9 weeks until fully ripe, almost limp without support just like the cheese clone but thats the only dominant trait relating to cheese, these are just fat, happy buzz skunks that will deliver a respectable yield and put a grin on your face.
* = represents the best phenotype


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2011)

any man can make a baby.. but it takes a special man to be able post heavy shit like that !! my god!!!! shishKBOYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That is two headband plants right? Not just one monster? The garden looks swell, amnesia lemon is towering over all the others!


hahaha u should know me by now bro. thats one scrogged girl in the same setup as the last lemon haze everyone went mental about lmao  its only half way through flowering, watch this space, looks like her clone mother did at this point and u see that single cola plant just recent? that was the clone mother 



shishkaboy said:


> heres what ur lookin 4
> Cheeze bx
> Brand:
> Dank Dairy Seeds
> ...


big man shisk  never seen that before as well, cheers for sharing. well i was hoping for a couple of male bx2s out of the 12 if i was lucky but we shall see, gonna copy and paste it anyway 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> any man can make a baby.. but it takes a special man to be able post heavy shit like that !! my god!!!! shishKBOYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha amber it was good wasnt it lmao 


everything slowly getting back to normal with myself feeling a whole load better today, thanks for the visits and kind words 

Las


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2011)

ive been doing a lillte more digging on the theory behind breeding. the dom vs ress. geneo vs pheno. it says that if ur plant diplays ressesive traits in its phenotype it is homogenous ressesive. i think one of my bx2 males fits this criteria for smell and bud density.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 3, 2011)

haha kinda understood what u said through googling but i think i better start here lmao  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_genetics


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha kinda understood what u said through googling but i think i better start here lmao
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_genetics


nice find las, breakin it down barny style for us. lol +reps


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking straight up DELICIOUS!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

A Genotype is often also classed as a Phenotype + Environment. I think I'll be packing in my BX2 after the next run, new things are afoot. yippee.

Have a good one Las,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

gardens boomin las! that redd cross is some crazy pink. have a good weekend fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

How you doin las! Got that smile back on bru'


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

hey bud, I'm sub'd!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> hey bud, I'm sub'd!


nice one bro welcome


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/rusko-3/rusko-hold-on-feat-amber-coffman-sub-focus-remix


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Morning mate! Aye, had a few but no too many to put me back another day! lol. Been a wee while since getting the game started again and the frustration sitting with my hand's tied has been un-real lol. But like everything, all in good time man and hopefully got a batch that's going to run its course with no interuptions and hav. some fruits atlast


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey there las, what's groing on! Pull the trigger on your caseybands this weekend? Day 1 today for mine

Hope your doing ok bro, talk to ya later


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://soundcloud.com/rusko-3/rusko-hold-on-feat-amber-coffman-sub-focus-remix


does anyone know this las fingerez guy? he's got a good taste in music thats for sure lmfao 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning mate! Aye, had a few but no too many to put me back another day! lol. Been a wee while since getting the game started again and the frustration sitting with my hand's tied has been un-real lol. But like everything, all in good time man and hopefully got a batch that's going to run its course with no interuptions and hav. some fruits atlast


ah i wish i could say the same for myself one of these days, a grow without problems  fucking headbands got brown spots and yellowing on it, been looking up and really starting to its a magnesium deficency due that my water filter from my fish tank removes heavy metals??? magnisium was a metal last time i remember from science (2x C gcse, no revison lmao (american buddies our qualifications marked A-G, A being the highest ) epsom salts 2moro from boots i'm thinking. the yellowing on the lemon could of been the same symptoms.

there is also a shit load of activated carbon in one of my filters as much good as its doing for the fish i dont think that its any good for my plants? epsom salts is a cheeper option to look at 1st i guess. i flushed it yesterday with very week formulex ph to 6.5 and a little boost on the 1st and last watering (i've read canna boost works as a soil "wetter", due to one of ingredience being yukka extract)



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there las, what's groing on! Pull the trigger on your caseybands this weekend? Day 1 today for mine
> 
> Hope your doing ok bro, talk to ya later


hahaha u guys are proberbly getting to know me by now, changing my plans all the time lmao. thinking about fitting a ridgid mini screen on them and giving them another week or so under the MH 18.6.

i'm thinking due to the sativa dom in the casey and its from seed it might take a few weeks more than the lemon haze and blue cheese i just chucked in the 12.12 tent. hopefully by waiting a week or 2 they will be a bit more mature for my liking and it will stagger my perpetual a bit more 



not sure how but i think i got a few seeds in everything  i was pretty carefull with the pollen but not careful enough after reading what shiska did with his girls that he pollenated lol. when i found out, i was tempted to scrap my breeding project but there is still a childish side to my personality at times, i cut my nose off 2 spite my face. a bad habbit i've nearly got rid off lmao.

hope u've had a good weekend? just been chilling and doing bits and bobs round the house. i've got my house back, my house mate has moved out which is a good thing really, might be a bit lonely so u'll probs see me more on the boards lol 

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

Another week or so might be a good idea...let them veg just a bit longer and helps out your perpetual!

My chick had to work tonight, fine with me there's always plenty to do in the garden lol. I'l be around...need to start trimming this months harvest tonight too 

Later man

edit...hey my caseybands are doing the same thing, everyone else is fine ha ha. Are those the plants that you are talking about?? I don't think that the shorter pheno is having that problem but I'll check next time I go up. I wrote it off as nute burn, but maybe not?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Another week or so might be a good idea...let them veg just a bit longer and helps out your perpetual!
> 
> My chick had to work tonight, fine with me there's always plenty to do in the garden lol. I'l be around...need to start trimming this months harvest tonight too
> 
> ...


hey bro glad things worked out with the chick 

no its just the str8 headband thats got the spots gonna check my other guide before i get down town and get some epsom salts, she'll be ready for a feed 2moro i think. the LSD i binned coz of seeds probs looked the same kinda defficency and the lemon last round got the yellowing but not the spots maybe coz i pulled it back with some compost and bat crap teas?

anyways its all go for me 2day, wish i could of got a bit more sleep lmao. went to sleep around 1.30am and woke up wide awake at 3.15am lmao. could be looking after my old dog for a few weeks (the one i pictured recently) will be good to get down the old walking routes, with a thought to look out for a few outdoor spots for some autos  thinking end of april, start of may for the autos so they are finishing off in the middle of summer getting maximum usage of our short summers?

well it was 5 weeks 12.12 yesterday so i'll get some pics up at some point, my flat mate has moved out so ur gonna have 2 put up with my crappy camera for the time being lol. it takes about 7 pictures on fully recharged batts and it wont focus in anymore on macro lmao. new one on the agenda anyway  u can get really good ones now for 100 quid or so, that sony i been using was pretty easy to use i might look at one of them unless anyone else has got any options for about a 100er?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning mate, been up long? lol. Just in to say cheers for the Rep. Mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://soundcloud.com/rusko-3/rusko-hold-on-feat-amber-coffman-sub-focus-remix


dig this tune...really got me groovin to the beat


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Alright mate, catch you later on tonight ok man! Dont be too stoned! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

haha going mad for this one doc  got it on now 

cindy - me, stoned, dont know what u mean mate hahaha 

ahhh shit just heard the contactor (lmao private joke) and timer switch off on my tent, guess the photos are gonna have to be 2moro. might do a little veg room update, the caseys have almost chucked the screens off themselves lol


----------



## bushybush (Mar 7, 2011)

You like Rusko LAS? I just saw him recently......wob wob wobbed my brain into outer space!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah mate i sure do. it seems u guys are pushing things forwards on the dub step sceen even more than we are lol sweet hopefully it will push drum and bass a bit more out there, i know its out there but i hear a whole load more of u guys talking about and liking dub step than DnB  fair play to's ya's 

dub step raving is wicked aint it u can feel ur whole body shaking from the bass lines


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

Epsom Salts or Magnesium Sulfate



> In agriculture and gardening, magnesium sulfate is used to correct magnesium deficiency in soil, since magnesium is an essential element in the chlorophyll molecule. It is most commonly applied to potted plants, or to magnesium-hungry crops, such as potatoes, roses, tomatoes, peppers and cannabis. The advantage of magnesium sulfate over other magnesium soil amendments (such as dolomitic lime) is its high solubility.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnesium_sulfate

got some from Boots will be applying some tomorow, anyone ever used before and can remember how much to put in? i've got my ec stick so hopefully it will show up on there being that its a salt


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 7, 2011)

hold up wait a minute let me put some 
[video=youtube;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY[/video]

up in it!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah boy!!!!!!!!!!!! feeling that aint heard dre rap for ages  got that funky old skool feel to it  nate as well he aint mentioned in the title  its him though aint it???

wicked video. thats getting pumped at the party on sat was bopping my head to that one 

edit - going in for a reload


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning las, i ended up crashing out on the couch just after we spoke man! Catch u later on mate lol lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright las, just doing my rounds lol, checkin in.

hope you and the garden are good mate.

I remember watching rusko smashed off my head at cream last year, hoping to repeat this year!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah las - just checking in ..... you guys post funny shit when you're all stoned!! LOL.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you know what the worst thing is kiki, I'm not even stoned, havent been for a few days now!

On that note, think it's time for a dooby


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 8, 2011)

pass it over here WOW...Hi KEEKS!!!!!!!!!!! HI LAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lets get stoned!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

haha yeah all good over here cheers guys and girls for checking in on me 

i suppose i better bring all the girls out for a photo shoot, my room is a tip so u'll have 2 excuse the mess in the background lmao 

back in a bit


----------



## del66666 (Mar 8, 2011)

we dont want to excuse the mess, clean it up you mucky fucker.........


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

1st off play this track in the background, dont work on here if ur in the UK, just bump it in the background please  If u click it it opens in another link so u can carry on reading  i've had it playing on repeat while writing this, nice one shiska 

[video=youtube;BuJDaOVz2qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuJDaOVz2qY[/video]




del66666 said:


> we dont want to excuse the mess, clean it up you mucky fucker.........


dad? u didnt post nearly 4000 posts just to tell me that did ya? lmfao  hahaha








Welcome one and all 











g-bomb











amnesia lemon, not one bit lemony lmao











Headband - see below 






blue cheese less than a week 12.12






Lemon Haze less than one week 12.12






livers/the blues x cherry cheese less than one week 12.12






neville's haze 3 phenos (the 4 on the left) and one lemon haze clone on the right






caseybands / casey x ??? / ??? lmao who cares if the female there getting run through the tent 






10x Cheesy Surprises lmao (cheese bx2 x ???) hoping for a DPQ male and a cheese bx2 male but a female will do lmao 






Bless Weed

I fed all the girls today with 10L of water to a tea spoon of epsom salts. my EC went from 0.6 to 1.1 and i topped it up with formulex, a splash of cannazyme to 1.4 EC and canna boost (ec and ph neutral). i would of liked to put some pk13.14 in but i didnt wanna push it that can wait till next feed if there is an improvement.

been speaking to a mate and gonna make some more concentrated than i normaly would bat crap tea for the next feed. my bat crap has high levels of calcium in it so i've hit em with the magnesium through the epsom salts and the calcium from bat crap. cal-mag well kinda lmao 

hope ur all well?  ur opinions on the brown spots and yellowing on the headband pls 

Las


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

like the dog m8 hiow old is she?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

she's nearly the same age as my oldest goddaughter so just turned 7 as its my goddaughters birthday on sunday


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking that headband is gonna give the last lemon a run for its money! They all look really good, hopefully the lemon will come out of the amnesia later on or maybe in the cure like it does for some. 

That song is sick, already listened to it like 5 times today but gave it one more.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

glad ur liking it gonna go in for a reload  so u like the headband then yeah? if it didnt have its deficiency it would be killing it i think, the last test clone i had exploded about week 7-8 so wondering if its gonna do the same? if it does then i think it will out weigh the last lemon  it sure is a lot denser than the lemon


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> she's nearly the same age as my oldest goddaughter so just turned 7 as its my goddaughters birthday on sunday


she reminds me of my mum in laws staf who recently passed away was 15 tho and had the best life m8 lucky mare, was a fucker tho always causing mischief n proper lively till the end.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 8, 2011)

loving the update las, and gidding the tune. mmmmmmmmmuah. now its time to go and relax.....................


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 8, 2011)

bottom left on the nevies. slimmest leaves


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> she reminds me of my mum in laws staf who recently passed away was 15 tho and had the best life m8 lucky mare, was a fucker tho always causing mischief n proper lively till the end.


lol i kike staffys  she's good a gold pretty much, i trained her myself from just over 8 weeks



Stoner.Barbie said:


> loving the update las, and gidding the tune. mmmmmmmmmuah. now its time to go and relax.....................


nice on SB got me my little anthem for the moment, really liking it  thanks for the good vibes 



shishkaboy said:


> bottom left on the nevies. slimmest leaves


yeah bro thats the one i've had my eye on since the begining nev #1 and nev #6 is the big one with the chunky leaves, guessing thats the northern lights showing through. hoping they are both males but i wont be disappointed with females, just have to buy a few more seeds at some point. u notice the little bx2 babies? 


been reading up on nute deficiency's and to be fair i'm not sure that its one deficiency it could be a couple but it could just be clashing information? this multi strain growing is starting to do my nut in, not for much longer i tell ya lol. think i'm just gonna be running 3 of one strain then a "special" on rotation, out of my keeper strains as i kinda know the EC levels that they like.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey hey las hows my bro from the foggy city! I'm doing pretty good! Just getting going this morning, having a few cups and a bongful : !)

I think your on the right track with the cal/mag deficency or lock out. That's usually what those small rust colored spots are from. I have 1 strain that wants to do that as well, my Ice. The Cornucopia nutes that I use now help a little but a couple of other things that I did that helped quite a bit was using steamed bone meal and raising the ph up a bit to the high 6's. Below 6.5 Calcium and Magnesium are not absorbed very well. 

Talk to you later las, hope your having a good day my friend


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 9, 2011)

when i got my new ph pen and started ph my water correctly, i'm doing about 6.9 right now and the rust spots have stopped. it did take a while to take effect probably because the soil had to level out too. i had them wayyyyy to acidic. i hope that you are having a groovy night, day or whatever it is over there. lol chat with ya laters...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

and your and intergalactic beastie boy lol[youtube]BdEQ8Y_XpxA[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

sup Las broseph! cant say on the headband, im not too versed in defficiencies/lock outs etc everything look IRIE tho mon. thought youd binned the livers x cc?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 9, 2011)

Ening mate! Just doing my round's. I'll catch up with you soon man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola Fingerez, me gusta fumar la totalidad de su amnesia de limón en un conjunto grande y gordo, que es una planta asesino maldito enfermo que tiene allí mi amigo!
ahhahahahahahah lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright bro! U Up ? Just caatching up before seeing what non-sense is on the ideot box to crash-out to!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice las mate love the mini scog headband looks amazin bro!!!..........wicked tune to mate!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey las hows my bro from the foggy city! I'm doing pretty good! Just getting going this morning, having a few cups and a bongful : !)
> 
> I think your on the right track with the cal/mag deficency or lock out. That's usually what those small rust colored spots are from. I have 1 strain that wants to do that as well, my Ice. The Cornucopia nutes that I use now help a little but a couple of other things that I did that helped quite a bit was using steamed bone meal and raising the ph up a bit to the high 6's. Below 6.5 Calcium and Magnesium are not absorbed very well.
> 
> Talk to you later las, hope your having a good day my friend


cheers HC for the comment backing up what i thought, gonna try the cal next time, done the mag now 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> when i got my new ph pen and started ph my water correctly, i'm doing about 6.9 right now and the rust spots have stopped. it did take a while to take effect probably because the soil had to level out too. i had them wayyyyy to acidic. i hope that you are having a groovy night, day or whatever it is over there. lol chat with ya laters...........


cheers SB i really should check the ph of my soil out shoulnt i? hope ur good mate



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and your and intergalactic beastie boy lol[youtube]BdEQ8Y_XpxA[/youtube]


hahaha nice one Doc



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Las broseph! cant say on the headband, im not too versed in defficiencies/lock outs etc everything look IRIE tho mon. thought youd binned the livers x cc?


no just the CC's got binned, i'm hoping for a female out of these to show sex then i'm gonna veg it up for a while 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Ening mate! Just doing my round's. I'll catch up with you soon man!


cheers for stopping by bro  hope ur good mate?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hola Fingerez, me gusta fumar la totalidad de su amnesia de limón en un conjunto grande y gordo, que es una planta asesino maldito enfermo que tiene allí mi amigo!
> ahhahahahahahah lol


errrrr what's that in english lmao 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright bro! U Up ? Just caatching up before seeing what non-sense is on the ideot box to crash-out to!


yeah still up and about mate, gonna try and get to bed early ish again 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Very nice las mate love the mini scog headband looks amazin bro!!!..........wicked tune to mate!!


thanks pukka bro


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

Ladies and Gents i'd really like you to have a look at Pukka's First Grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390606-first-canna-coco-grow-canna.html#post5428112

That link will take you to the pictures just before harvest. I'd say it was one of the best single plant grows i've seen on here, not bad for his first time growing hey 

Show some love people please


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 10, 2011)

some strange stuff goes on in the world these days lmao



> Iranians "would not be missed" if they decided to boycott the London Olympics, David Cameron is reported as saying.
> 
> Last week, Iran threatened to stay away over claims the 2012 logo was racist as it resembled the word "Zion", a biblical term for Israel.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-12707810







i heard a comedian say it looks like lisa simpson giving a BJ lmao




at least the PM has grown some cahona's at last


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> some strange stuff goes on in the world these days lmao
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-12707810
> ...


That gag has been cleaned up a bit, he meant maggie simpson and yes it does lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

lol it really is a terrible logo. And to think they paid 100k for someone to design it?! I could shit out a better design, and I'd only charge a fiver!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

How's it las, all good i hope mate. Been up-and-down all night man! Baked right through obviously, but take's all the fun out the morning kick-start


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol it really is a terrible logo. And to think they paid 100k for someone to design it?! I could shit out a better design, and I'd only charge a fiver!


Hey las, hope your well. 
ahhahahahahhhh shit out a better one fur sur... I totally agree with you WOW, that logo sucks dick Lisa Simpson style..


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> That gag has been cleaned up a bit, he meant maggie simpson and yes it does lol


i think that was the version i heard but i wasnt sure and thought i better clean it up lol



WOWgrow said:


> lol it really is a terrible logo. And to think they paid 100k for someone to design it?! I could shit out a better design, and I'd only charge a fiver!


i'm artistic as a peanut but i could do better lmao. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it las, all good i hope mate. Been up-and-down all night man! Baked right through obviously, but take's all the fun out the morning kick-start


yeah it sure does, my favorite joint of the day  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey las, hope your well.
> ahhahahahahhhh shit out a better one fur sur... I totally agree with you WOW, that logo sucks dick Lisa Simpson style..


yep what a pile of crap  should of got one of u guys to do it  


WHOOOO HOOOOO i was making some canna butter, well i still am and as i was weighing the lemon haze trim i noticed that there was loads off fluffy little buds in there. i aint got any weed and brought a tenners worth of chink weed off my mate. i pulled a gram and a half out of the trim  its so remo its untrue 2 month cure in the freezer, i put an 8th of my 1st harvest in the freezer dry and it came out the same, think i'm gonna do it more offen as a back up plan. 

the citrusy taste is really present when you draw in on the joint and hold it in ur mouth before taking it down. when i exhale through my nose it makes it tingle and my mouth water due to the nice and suttle hazey lemony aroma. when i blow it out through my mouth i get a more hazy presence more at the back of my throat and the mouth waters more lol. also i can taste the lemony hazy aftertaste for a while in my mouth, when it runs out i pick up the joint and have another blast 

well if u dont hear from me for a few days after sat eve, its because i kinda ignored sambos advice and went all out with the canna butter lol. 20 grams of sugar trim to about 350g of butter lmao. hopefully i should be back in the land on living sometime next week. i'll let u know how it goes

the cake mixes i got dont use that much butter the shelves where empty at asda i wanted to be careful with the 1st lot of cakes anyway but gonna see if i can get the one that was recommended to me by sambo.

i've got a house party to DJ at 2moro, its been so long. house partys and drum and bass is where my heart is at with the music sceen these days, cant be fucked with the radio and playing out anymore lol. i get nervous but when i'm at a house party with friends, i normaly smash it to pieces lol. cant foooooookin wait i tell ye lad 


edit - 1000th post


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

woo hoo, good times. have a blast man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks SB 

phew just went downstairs a little while ago and checked the butter, it bloody stunk i tell ya  must be coz it was getting warmer and doing its thing mixing together and that with the butter  turned the heat right down to next to nothing now just gonna leave it an hour then strain  got the ona blocks on the go now lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks SB
> 
> phew just went downstairs a little while ago and checked the butter, it bloody stunk i tell ya  must be coz it was getting warmer and doing its thing mixing together and that with the butter  turned the heat right down to next to nothing now just gonna leave it an hour then strain  got the ona blocks on the go now lol


I love cookin butter


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I love cookin butter


not so bad if ur legit i bet lol  haha i'm a paranoid head anyway, gotta be out here 

how long u leave it to cook for bro? i take it u use a low heat? u couldnt just give a brief explanation could ya? this is my 1st time lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> not so bad if ur legit i bet lol  haha i'm a paranoid head anyway, gotta be out here
> 
> how long u leave it to cook for bro? i take it u use a low heat? u couldnt just give a brief explanation could ya? this is my 1st time lol


ya i cook on a natual gas stove, for about 5hours or so.I cook it on the lowest setting possible once the butter is melter and weed is in. i add a little water about 2.5hrs in b/c it evaporates. than i strain with 2xcheescloth and squeez all the goo out of it. and let it sit in the fridge over night to harden.

people say cook it at least 1 hour and no more than 23hours. for best results


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks a lot bro, nice and clear


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot bro, nice and clear


yep no worries, trim to butter ratio soley depends on how potent you want it. 

i usually do 30grams of trim to 1 lb of butter, 4 sticks


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

oh shit i'm gonna be fucked aint i lmao  so thats 7 grams to 250g of butter, i did 20g to 350g butter oh fuck, wish i had some more butter but i aint walking all the way down town.

should be ok as the cake mix only needs 60 grams and the other 75 grams of butter so hopefully it shouldnt be to bad lmao 

how longs it keep for bro? just like normal butter type thing i'm guessing?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh shit i'm gonna be fucked aint i lmao  so thats 7 grams to 250g of butter, i did 20g to 350g butter oh fuck, wish i had some more butter but i aint walking all the way down town.
> 
> should be ok as the cake mix only needs 60 grams and the other 75 grams of butter so hopefully it shouldnt be to bad lmao
> 
> how longs it keep for bro? just like normal butter type thing i'm guessing?


Exactly u can freeze it to make it last a lot longer also, ya i made some cheap cookies which only require 2 tablespoons of oil( melter butter) and they messed me up. but not overdoing it at all.

whatever you do never melt in microwave,(i think it lowers potency and melt on a stove top at low heat and as soon as its melted take it off. I use it for recipes that use oil instead of butter. but use melted butter haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

Ahhh a man after my own heart las. I used 28g of lemon trim to 250g of butter lol, we were all so monged it was brilliant. One of the guys whitied, poor fella. If you've got one of those slow cookers they're awesome for it, just stick it on low and leave for 4 hours. As long as you put a fair bit of water in to stop the butter burning you can't go wrong. Don't be suprised if you wake up really high


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Exactly u can freeze it to make it last a lot longer also, ya i made some cheap cookies which only require 2 tablespoons of oil( melter butter) and they messed me up. but not overdoing it at all.
> 
> whatever you do never melt in microwave,(i think it lowers potency and melt on a stove top at low heat and as soon as its melted take it off. I use it for recipes that use oil instead of butter. but use melted butter haha





WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh a man after my own heart las. I used 28g of lemon trim to 250g of butter lol, we were all so monged it was brilliant. One of the guys whitied, poor fella. If you've got one of those slow cookers they're awesome for it, just stick it on low and leave for 4 hours. As long as you put a fair bit of water in to stop the butter burning you can't go wrong. Don't be suprised if you wake up really high


thanks a lot for the info chaps, true gents both of ya  ok i got the cheep cookie mix 25g of butter to make 6 cookies, i'll eat one and let u know, wont be long before there ready lol. hahaha lemon choc chip cookies, but i bet they dont taste of lemon 

blazing a cheeky lemon whilst waiting for the oven to heat up, its half way there  10-12 mins, so 15-20 in my oven lmao hahaha.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot for the info chaps, true gents both of ya  ok i got the cheep cookie mix 25g of butter to make 6 cookies, i'll eat one and let u know, wont be long before there ready lol. hahaha lemon choc chip cookies, but i bet they dont taste of lemon
> 
> blazing a cheeky lemon whilst waiting for the oven to heat up, its half way there  10-12 mins, so 15-20 in my oven lmao hahaha.


nice dude cant wait to hear the results.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

just this second out the oven, got a wait a few mins then onto a cooling rack. gonna eat one while its still cooling no doubt


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey hey las!!! Isn't it like 3 in the mornin over there now lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey las!!! Isn't it like 3 in the mornin over there now lol


yep 3.12 as i'm typing this 






POW minus one at 3.08  give u an update in an hour if i'm still awake lol







4 Nevilles Haze on the left, lemon haze on its own on the right






Casey thingys






say cheezey 











haha its not that messy now 






reclaimed bud, told ya my camera only behaves when it wants to now. 1.4 on the scales i was chuffed, u'd pay 20 quid for that round here 






with a little bit of practice i'm sure i'll get it 






Tin Foil Barb, he's still growing lol ( i dont know if its male or female but i call it a boy lol )






LMFAO cheers for the care package 


munched a cookie, gonna jump in bed with the lappy and read a book for a bit i feel excited like i've done a pill waiting to come up lol  but


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Laughing at the name of your caseys and digging the cool retro tile in your kitchen! 

Enjoy my friend!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

sitting here reading my book grinning away over nothing


----------



## Dezracer (Mar 11, 2011)

Your butter shouldn't be too stroong. I use 28-30gm of trimmings and little air buds and popcorn buds in my butter and that's for 2 sticks (230gm or so). My cookies are strong but I think my tolerance for edibles has gone up a bit because during the week if I eat one around 9PM I'll just have the one. Sometimes I'll eat one earlier and then another one around an hour before bed to keep from drinking so much beer . On the weekends I just eat two and say fuck it at around, oh, now haha.

Two sugar cookies going down right now along with a Heineken. Giggidy giggidy!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

hmmmm had another and i'm nice and wasted grinning away


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hmmmm had another and i'm nice and wasted grinning away


lol sweet las you tried edibles before? enjoy m8.

have read its better to grind up ya trim/weed a little more than you have in the pic but seems like they doing the job so wouldnt worry sometimes im lazy n dont bother lol

i can lose days when eating the butter me gf just gives me a evil look now each time i get the slow cooker out then she procedes to call me mongo until im off the butter buzz lol

bet ya get a good nights sleep tho n like wow said dont be suprised if ya wake up stoned.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 12, 2011)

... meanwhile, las is still sparko from munching all his cookies. They do look really damn tastey though haha. so does derazers, now Im tempted to go cook some more up, I've still about bout 125g of delicious green butter in the freezer.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 12, 2011)

how did you find the taste las? i hate it thats why i was recommending them dr ockter mix's cause they do a lemon flavour which totally hides the taste i forgot to mention ive only seen em in sainsburys tho sorry.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks for all the input and comments guys  funny enough i couldnt sleep, i felt euphoric and my mind was racing, i dont think i got to sleep till about 7 in the morning lol. it was very much like the buzz of the lemon but so much more intense. i only had 2 cookies


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks for all the input and comments guys  funny enough i couldnt sleep, i felt euphoric and my mind was racing, i dont think i got to sleep till about 7 in the morning lol. it was very much like the buzz of the lemon but so much more intense. i only had 2 cookies


Nice buddy im glad it worked out for you, nothing feels better than being baked as fuck off butter you made from home ...congrats


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 12, 2011)

woo hoo, so howd you like the vid after 2 cookies?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks HP it was really good, i've done it before with council hash and crap stuff like that but nothing compared to last night 




Stoner.Barbie said:


> woo hoo, so howd you like the vid after 2 cookies?


ahhh s++t i completely forgot  sorry mate. i was in a world of my own lol, its ok i've still got 4 left and i'm gonna be eating them on sunday i think so will be watching then, i know the buzz i was on last night would of really suited that vid


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 12, 2011)

Can i have a cookie please mate???


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 13, 2011)

Good Day las, how's it mate. Had a real busy week-end man, all's good n the hood, just doing my round's but catch u later bro!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2011)

I know no one is talking about this atm but i just thought of a name for your casey jones x headbands, headcase. Just a thought lol
I don't really do edibles since i ate an 8th of soapbar (i know lol) and got really para. Those cookies look real nice even without the dope in em


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Ladies and Gents i'd really like you to have a look at Pukka's First Grow
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/390606-first-canna-coco-grow-canna.html#post5428112
> 
> ...


Thanks las mate for biggin me up!! lol .......really appreciate it!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 13, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Can i have a cookie please mate???


if there where some left u'd be more than welcome  gonna be making shortbread today when i've had a tidy up lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Good Day las, how's it mate. Had a real busy week-end man, all's good n the hood, just doing my round's but catch u later bro!


ah is not to bad mate, feeling a little fragile today but only from over doing it on space cakes lmao



oscaroscar said:


> I know no one is talking about this atm but i just thought of a name for your casey jones x headbands, headcase. Just a thought lol
> I don't really do edibles since i ate an 8th of soapbar (i know lol) and got really para. Those cookies look real nice even without the dope in em


bless ya osc nice one bro. i be patiently awaiting the livers fairy, she's not left yet but will be in a week or so. and i think i might be able to here the exodus fairy flapping her wings from far far away lmao

well the party was a success, my 1st mix was a killer and the rest of the set was really good  couple of school boy errors due to not practicing enough and space cakes  i ate 3 and a half cookies last nite, i was mashed of 2 the nite b4 so i'm sure u could imagine the euphoric high i was having whilst mixing. i used 2 love mixing on mdma and extacy but i think i found my new one for getting on it at house parties as i dont do that shit anymore only thing was after about 2-3 hours mixing i'd had enough where as with the stronger drugs u can go all night

6 weeks today on 3 of the flowering girls gonna charge the batts up for an update 2moro. headband has got no worse and is starting to swell a bit now


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 13, 2011)

how do fingers? still not got my mobile back yet so cant get on here long term... hope all is well with you mate i myself have been one busy mofo. speak too you soon mate.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Forgot to comment on your piranhas las! I used to have some myself, still got a few of them meat cubes in the freezer in fact. How old is that one in the picture?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

sup las bro, keep an ear out for the flapping of tiny wings..... dutty dutty wings


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright bro! Was going to ask you about the mini scrog's you got goin. Should be around laters mate, hope all's good man!

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 14, 2011)

what a killer update Las... so colorful and delicious!!!!! 
ive never made canna butter before...but after reading all this Im def going to try next round. 
Is that really a Pirahna? or is wow just fuckin with us? its a beautiful fish reguardless. and those cookies are sooo damn yummy looking!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm
your such a tease!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Las, hope you enjoyed the cookie. Did you clarify the butter first or not bother? If you want to almost feel like you are tripping, clarify the butter first, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> how do fingers? still not got my mobile back yet so cant get on here long term... hope all is well with you mate i myself have been one busy mofo. speak too you soon mate.


good 2 hear from u bro  glad all is well 



WOWgrow said:


> Forgot to comment on your piranhas las! I used to have some myself, still got a few of them meat cubes in the freezer in fact. How old is that one in the picture?


haha mr wow sir, u should know me by now lol. they are not piranhas they are Tin Foil Barbs (it does say under the pic) i think my tank its 600L and i kinda tried to create a natural stress free environment, which means no fish that bully. my "unknown" barbs as i call them Arula Barbs or something like that, they are a bit fiesty but they keep it amongst themselves but i dont mind that. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup las bro, keep an ear out for the flapping of tiny wings..... dutty dutty wings


nice one bro got the message, no probs at all  canne wait lad 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright bro! Was going to ask you about the mini scrog's you got goin. Should be around laters mate, hope all's good man!
> 
> cindy


fire away mate  hit me up on PM if u want, check the scrog thread in my signature and ask away bro 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what a killer update Las... so colorful and delicious!!!!!
> ive never made canna butter before...but after reading all this Im def going to try next round.
> Is that really a Pirahna? or is wow just fuckin with us? its a beautiful fish reguardless. and those cookies are sooo damn yummy looking!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm
> your such a tease!


me a tease  hehehe. lol i was just trying to waste the batts in the camera so i could charge them all up for today  i've been eating shortbread canna butter style so feeling nicely mashed lol. i had one this afternoon then went outside and did a bit of gardening, it was quite nice and sunny 

i been using the new micro scope and loving it, i was checking the crystals out on the leaves of the lemon and noticed that there was shit loads of crystals on it. i've been smoking it lmao but its got bits of calexes and pistols all thrown in and i've only picked the finest bits out thats covered in crystals. i sparked a joint of it earlier and my mate was like "whats that ur smoking"..... "leaves" lmao. it tastes quite a bit like the lemon but its got a bit of a funky after taste but it does get you high, higher than the chinky weed lets put it that way lol. well it cant of been that bad coz he asked me for a joint to take home with him lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;vlks8ekFQVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlks8ekFQVk[/video]

turn ur speakers down a bit, bad recording but worth a listen if u like the original, gotta love Dizzy for switching up his style for BBC Radio 1 but thats the name of the game in the Live Lounge 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Lounge


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha mr wow sir, u should know me by now lol. they are not piranhas they are Tin Foil Barbs (it does say under the pic) i think my tank its 600L and i kinda tried to create a natural stress free environment, which means no fish that bully. my "unknown" barbs as i call them Arula Barbs or something like that, they are a bit fiesty but they keep it amongst themselves but i dont mind that.


Damn bro, they look identical to the pirahanas I used to have. Had to transfer all my other fish though cause the guy at the petshop said they would eat the little uns lol.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2011)

good job with the butter laz. i use it in my eggs on some morinins. one moring i made fried fish and grits and scrabled eggs. Ill never forget it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

ewww, shish, fried fish, that sounds nasty! hahhahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2011)

whats poppin Las
Check out this article and Pictures from the lastest addition of High Times


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

LAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! what up brother?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Damn bro, they look identical to the pirahanas I used to have. Had to transfer all my other fish though cause the guy at the petshop said they would eat the little uns lol.


lol go check out some google image shots of pirahanas and get back to me lol, just messing with ya, i have only ever seen pirahanas that look like the ones on google images lol



shishkaboy said:


> good job with the butter laz. i use it in my eggs on some morinins. one moring i made fried fish and grits and scrabled eggs. Ill never forget it.


nice one bro, gonna get my bake on today lol hoping for something a bit stronger though lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ewww, shish, fried fish, that sounds nasty! hahhahah





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats poppin Las
> Check out this article and Pictures from the lastest addition of High Times
> 
> 
> View attachment 1495016View attachment 1495018View attachment 1495014


nice one doc, not got a clue who done our lemon sk but i'm keen to get it started, we can go for it next round if u want?



Stoner.Barbie said:


> LAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! what up brother?


yo sis whats popping  hahaha hope ur good mate? i been out and about enjoying a bit of the sun today, walked the dog up the fields and been doing some inside gardening. gonna crack on with the outside again 2moro i think 

should be back later with a nice picture update, i think its week 6 but i'm gonna have 2 go back through the journal and check, even my diary has 2 12.12 dates in it so i'm not sure lol


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2011)

What up man? Just making my rounds and thought I would stop in a say hey. I haven't had a chance to check out your thread yet but I'll sift through it and look at some pics.

Peace.


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 15, 2011)

you finding ya edibles not strong enough then m8?

try find that cake mix i recommended it needs 125g of butter i put 150g and even with shitty trim its messy lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, you're bloody right las, shows how much my memory has deteriorated! I had two of these 







Curiosity got my pinky bitten, little fuckers lol. hope you're good bro


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 15, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What up man? Just making my rounds and thought I would stop in a say hey. I haven't had a chance to check out your thread yet but I'll sift through it and look at some pics.
> 
> Peace.


yeah dont go reading through all that crap what ever u do lmao  yeah the pics would probs tell the story anyway, theres loads of them lol. cheers for stopping by bro, i'll stick the kettle on 



sambo020482 said:


> you finding ya edibles not strong enough then m8?
> 
> try find that cake mix i recommended it needs 125g of butter i put 150g and even with shitty trim its messy lol


na not yesterdays anyway lol. found this http://www.waitrose.com/home/recipes/recipe_directory/b/butter_cookies.html gonna give it a whirl lol. got all the shit, seems simple enough lol gonna half the amount of ingredience though as i've probs got about that amount of butter left lol. so 125g butter maybe a bit more to 125g of flower, should be more what i'm after? we'll see i'll keep ya updated lol. got some pics of the flowering girls, i'll be sorting the veg out a bit later, took some clones of the nevilles haze earlier. gonna re-pot the mother plants and stick them into 12.12 when all the clones have rooted. i'll keep the girls in flower but bin the male mother plants and flower the cloned males almost str8 away to keep them short. 

the girl clones will be vegged into scrogs and clone the keeper which i will know by the girls that are going into 12.12 soon, hopefully this will all be done by this side of christmas lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking your dog through the fields,,,,that sounds nice las, I'll be there in a couple of weeks lol. We have lost about 3 ft of snow in the past few days so there are a couple of bare spots. I was able to sit outside today and soak up some rays though myself : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

brownies are the way forward man, more butter!!! these things fuck me right up for the full day

225g &#8211; of Green and Black&#8217;s 70% dark chocolate
6 oz butter
3 eggs
8 oz caster sugar
4 oz plain flour
4 oz shelled salted pistachio nuts (roughly chopped)
So, melt your butter and chocolate in a bain-marie (bowl over saucepan of simmering water &#8211; yes, I know you knew that, but just in case&#8230. Take it straight off when it&#8217;s nearly there as you only need it just warm &#8211; you should be able to put your finger in it &#8211; any hotter and you&#8217;ll have scrambled eggs. So mix up the eggs and the sugar (you don&#8217;t need to whisk or anything, just until they&#8217;re combined), then add in the butter/chocolate mixture, the flour and the nuts. Bung it in a greaseproof paper-lined tin (I used my lasagne tin which is rectangular (11×7x1.5) and bake for about 35 mins at 180C/350F/gas 4 (sorry!!) until it looks all shiny and cracked on the top, but still deliciously squidgy in the middle. Cool, then stuff into face. Magic.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

listen to delia smiths cooking hour lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

haha psychodelia smith more like del... not my words im just a lazy twat


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> brownies are the way forward man, more butter!!! these things fuck me right up for the full day
> 
> 225g  of Green and Blacks 70% dark chocolate
> 6 oz butter
> ...


ok so.........this is now my screen saver. lol

+reps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2011)

Got any MOre???????????????


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's some older shots from my last grow.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Here's some older shots from my last grow.


nice, are you using a usb microscope?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 17, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> nice, are you using a usb microscope?


Hey Barbie, I must have been good and stoned yesterday. I thought I posted that in Amber's thread lol. Later that day I went back to Amber's thread and was like where did my post go. I thought I was smoking to much weed or I was getting Alzheimers lol. Yeah It's a 30x Zorb microscope. You can get one on Amazon for around 30-35 bucks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey Barbie, I must have been good and stoned yesterday. I thought I posted that in Amber's thread lol. Later that day I went back to Amber's thread and was like where did my post go. I thought I was smoking to much weed or I was getting Alzheimers lol. Yeah It's a 30x Zorb microscope. You can get one on Amazon for around 30-35 bucks.


WOW, i really dig those pictures!!!!!!!!!! the trics look like little raindrops.. how did this stuff smoke up? I see no ambers.. most of the time i like to stay away from the amber couch locking trichs myself.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW, i really dig those pictures!!!!!!!!!! the trics look like little raindrops.. how did this stuff smoke up? I see no ambers.. most of the time i like to stay away from the amber couch locking trichs myself.


You can see a few amber trichs in one or two of those pics. Those were taken maybe a cpl of weeks before harvest. The smoke was awesome. I would smoke about a half jay and find myself staring into space for who knows how long. I love a good hard hitting couch lock stone from an Indica. I'm getting ready to take a few more of those pics from my current grow within the next day or two, so stay tuned.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening las. Don that recipie sounds amazing although a little scary. I take 3 tokes of a j and im talking backwards. Lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

cheers billy and welcome to my thread 

i suppose u lot are chomping at the bit for a little update, its been over a week which is long for pictures with me lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Worn right through my bit bro lol hows it going : ?)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Worn right through my bit bro lol hows it going : ?)


lol yeah good cheers bro  urself?






Getting full again 






G-bomb more and more lemony






casey whatsits just put into 12.12






Amnesia (i'm gonna go 12+ weeks) Lemon






headband, got no worse so i'm happy.







Lemon Haze in the middle in a silver pot the 4x nevilles in the orange pots. please see question below






Bx2 Cheesy Surprises, all looking fairly similar so far hoping for some differences in the next lot of leaves it throws out






Clones, lemon back left, nevilles back right in rockwool, blue cheese front and yellow looking lmao haha











mop bucket cheese grown by a mate






* innocent whistle*











any ideas?






Butter cookies






obviously the camera went off somewhere, 10 points to the correct guess lmao


right so the question i wanna ask is :-

if you remove all the cloning points off a plant what happens? does it shoot out another growing tip from somewhere? i've left fan leaves on and it looks healthy enough?

thanks

Las 

edit 






cant forget the lemon haze 1 week 12.12


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome show las, no shit that's all looking sweet sweet sweet!! Got your perpetual on thats good...you'll be getting another tent before long lol

The yellowing looks like N deficiancy but the green vein in the middle throws me off a bit but that's my guess, maybe just a nitrogen hog?

What did you do, drop your camera and get a shot of your sneaks?!?


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2011)

Casey watsits, lol. Hey Las, been keeping yersell busy. HB back on track then. The cheesey surpriseys, look out perhaps for ones with less stretch. Then it's a guessing game I am afraid lad until the flowers start. Then you should see seom differences.

Peace my bru, DST


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 19, 2011)

'kin hell las, got so many plants on the gizzle, don't know how you keep track of them all! They look awesome though mate. I was reading about nutrient levels in the coco thread and they were talking about too high levels of cal mag can cause N lockout and vice versa but I dunno, my knowledge is petty limited lol. 

You still hoping for a nevilles male? Headband still growing strong!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 19, 2011)

yes it will sprout more out, unless its in flower. if its still in veg you should get more shoots. as is the cricle of life. lol

nice plants sugar, everything is looking good. i'm not real good at diagnosing diffciencies so hopefull someone who is will chime in.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome show las, no shit that's all looking sweet sweet sweet!! Got your perpetual on thats good...you'll be getting another tent before long lol
> 
> The yellowing looks like N deficiancy but the green vein in the middle throws me off a bit but that's my guess, maybe just a nitrogen hog?
> 
> What did you do, drop your camera and get a shot of your sneaks?!?


haha na it was on the duvet, i was changing my sheets that day i think thats why its so white lol. u can have the points though bro as no one else played lol. hope ur good sir, keep ya chin up bro 



DST said:


> Casey watsits, lol. Hey Las, been keeping yersell busy. HB back on track then. The cheesey surpriseys, look out perhaps for ones with less stretch. Then it's a guessing game I am afraid lad until the flowers start. Then you should see seom differences.
> 
> Peace my bru, DST


yeah HB back on track but full of seeds lmao  think it must of been from the timewarp as i only saw one nana on the whole crop and i removed it before it could do any damage. ok lesson learnt again, males have 2 be kept in another room and sprayed with water on entering and exiting.

with regards to the cheesy surprises are u talking about a bx2 x dpq? i change my mind all the time but i'm thinking about veging them up and flowering the lot to find a (bx2 x dpq) female and a (bx2 f2 male) but i need 2 get a second smaller tent for the males downstairs in the living room. i got the CFL which i can use in there just need 2 get a fan and filter oh and the tent lol.



WOWgrow said:


> 'kin hell las, got so many plants on the gizzle, don't know how you keep track of them all! They look awesome though mate. I was reading about nutrient levels in the coco thread and they were talking about too high levels of cal mag can cause N lockout and vice versa but I dunno, my knowledge is petty limited lol.
> 
> You still hoping for a nevilles male? Headband still growing strong!


cheers for the input bro  there getting more of a heavy feed today, my mate who i got the blue cheese off popped round today and said nitrogen also and has some bits and bobs for me.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> yes it will sprout more out, unless its in flower. if its still in veg you should get more shoots. as is the cricle of life. lol
> 
> nice plants sugar, everything is looking good. i'm not real good at diagnosing diffciencies so hopefull someone who is will chime in.


thanks a lot sweets, i know i shouldnt worry so much they always put out some lovely bud for me it just does me in when i see the leaves looking so unhealthy  cheers for the info, i was doubtfull but they are still in veg at the mo. its gonna be another step back untill i see new shoots but i've got some new clones to play about with in the mean time 


haha just rubbed my eye, havent worn contact lenses for a while and forgot, just folded in half and got stuck, fucking things lol.

nice to be smoking the lemon again grown by a decent grower 


hope ur having a good weekend? i'm off 2 feed the plants and get outside while the suns out and do some gardening lol

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

Doing pretty good las enjoy the sun!

In 100 yrs or less your computer is going to be in your contacts...freaky sheeet no?

Later my friend


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doing pretty good las enjoy the sun!
> 
> In 100 yrs or less your computer is going to be in your contacts...freaky sheeet no?
> 
> Later my friend


yeah bro i dont doubt it, gps, maps the lot lol.






i'm not a ghost honest  WTF las lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

morning 

can anyone tell me why my last batch of butter i made last night has a green tinge? was it coz i used 2 much trim? 50g to 500 butter? or coz i stired it to much when it was cooking? it smells filthy though and i'm a bit more happy with my method this time, i'll be baking later no doubt but my wake and bake lemon haze has knocked me sideways at the moment and i've not even had half of it yet lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning
> 
> can anyone tell me why my last batch of butter i made last night has a green tinge? was it coz i used 2 much trim? 50g to 500 butter? or coz i stired it to much when it was cooking? it smells filthy though and i'm a bit more happy with my method this time, i'll be baking later no doubt but my wake and bake lemon haze has knocked me sideways at the moment and i've not even had half of it yet lol


Say goodbye to the next few hrs. LOL


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

"ha las fingerez" *spanish/mexican accent*












a little bigger than that down the river but its more a night time thing for the bigger ones 




for my non english, scotish, and welsh growers (i think the irish have there own thread) some pics i shared on the UK thread


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Now i know where your name comes from. LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 20, 2011)

Wicked update las mate lookin sweet as usaul!! ........nice fish to!,............makes me want to dust off my rods myself think i might do a bit next wknd cheers!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Say goodbye to the next few hours?!? Shit las is out having a ball out fishing lol.....way to go bro. Nice sucker!!

Badges?? We don't need no shtinkin badges! also in mexican accent lol. Fishing liscenses...??


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks chaps the canna butter was more of a success 2nite, that and a few lemon hazes and i feel like i'm melting lmao  got some new bits and pieces from my mate today Canna N, amongst other goodies, which is 20% Nitrogen and 5/6% Calcium and Magnesium. Gonna hit them up 2moro with a blast using my ec pen to keep and eye on things.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought all canna butter ended up green? Mine is a almost the exact same colour as the buds that were used in it. Smells so herby as well. 

Looks like some nice fish in that river, we've only got little baby ones down the river near me.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 20, 2011)

mmmmmm, love me some freshley caught fish with some butter and lemon (maybe some capers) wrapped in foil and placed on the grill. num num num. i miss camping so much.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Me too. God Barbie I think I want to marry you lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 20, 2011)

Tasty....now im hungry


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Say goodbye to the next few hrs. LOL


few hours, the whole day was written off in the end lol



supersillybilly said:


> Now i know where your name comes from. LOL


"ha las fingerez u've grown some cahonas today yes" - is actualy where it came from but yeah inspired by the long fingers. when my mate sees me and he's with his baby he says "ahh its the long fingered person" so no doubt his daughter is gonna call me uncle fingers lol



PUKKA BUD said:


> Wicked update las mate lookin sweet as usaul!! ........nice fish to!,............makes me want to dust off my rods myself think i might do a bit next wknd cheers!!


haha na that was a couple of years ago, i went down there at night mainly last year and didnt take to many pics, athough they where a little bigger (fishermans tales lol but i'm telling the truth lol)



Highlanders cave said:


> Say goodbye to the next few hours?!? Shit las is out having a ball out fishing lol.....way to go bro. Nice sucker!!
> 
> Badges?? We don't need no shtinkin badges! also in mexican accent lol. Fishing liscenses...??


unfortunatly me and my mates had a code of conduct we setup ourselves when we was about 12-13. no licence no fish, no leaving rubbish and respecting ur enviroment where the 3 main things we went by type thing. although most of the places i fish i'm not really supposed 2 lol.



WOWgrow said:


> I thought all canna butter ended up green? Mine is a almost the exact same colour as the buds that were used in it. Smells so herby as well.
> 
> Looks like some nice fish in that river, we've only got little baby ones down the river near me.


pukka/wow/pukka not its wow hmmm cool avatar had me confused for a second then 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> mmmmmm, love me some freshley caught fish with some butter and lemon (maybe some capers) wrapped in foil and placed on the grill. num num num. i miss camping so much.


haha u wouldnt wanna eat them fish mate theres a sewage works about 15 mile upstream lol. sounds good though, gonna go camping sometime this year in the summer i think



Highlanders cave said:


> Me too. God Barbie I think I want to marry you lol


what not me  hahah lmao



HotPhyre said:


> Tasty....now im hungry


yep me 2 

well the canna butter worked a lot better than last time, even my mate thought so  shame its green, is it supposed 2 be green? not doubting u wow just not seen green butter that i can remember?


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

wtf i was unsubed from thif thred, sorted it now like sorry if ive missed much dunno how long its been this wek lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>casey wakey bakey


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> wtf i was unsubed from thif thred, sorted it now like sorry if ive missed much dunno how long its been this wek lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>casey wakey bakey


puff puff pass...... thanks  (about 9/10weeks before i can sample some casey somethings)  lemon haze quick dry wakey bakey passing to the left 

i've seen that a few times  i did wonder where u got to though, think LGP has visited more than u latley lol  hope ur both well?


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah id seen other ppl say they had been un subbed lol. Well leat one of us was here holding the team precious flag lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

hmmm now thats got me thinking lemon cannabutter rainbow trout with fresh greens. i bet thats awesome. im gonna have a go at that. got some killer lemon (psycho killer/panama) to make the butter with.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Puff puff,,,pass>>>>>>>>>>  C-4 is on the menu this morning! Not the keeper but real nice. The Barbie C-4 cut is the keeper. She has a couple of more weeks in flower and 12 clones waiting to be flipped.

Yeah I was kidding las, I've been that way since I was a kid too. It's quite engrained in me lol. Was a huge fisherman myself. And good karma has a way of paying itself back many times over anyways 

Have a good day my friend, snowing a few inches here today


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Ya buddy seems to me my butter is always has a shade of green but never has bits of green from plant matter.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Ya buddy seems to me my butter is always has a shade of green but never has bits of green from plant matter.


Yup, mine is bright green, too... and I strain out all my plant matter with cheesecloth...


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yup, mine is bright green, too... and I strain out all my plant matter with cheesecloth...


Oh ya i love to double up some time lol too.


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

try making it with hash, then it's not bright green, more pooh coloured, haha...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 21, 2011)

DST said:


> try making it with hash, then it's not bright green, more pooh coloured, haha...


ohhhh, poo butter... I like! After the next run or two I'm gonna make some pills... there's plenty of ways to make them, but the best is with hash-- as you'd probably all had guessed... edibles are the best!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn you D! One step ahead every time how much hash to butter? That looks fierce.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks chaps  i used the 220micron and the 75 micron bag to strain so theres no green matter.

D that looks evil almost like toffee  hehehe


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2011)

i used a 1/2 oz hash to 250 grams of butter, but after clarification I was left with around 100gram of product like above. I used 50 gram and made brownies that cut into about 8 pieces. So just under a gram per piece. Reports of " I felt like I was on mushroom" I was waiting to start hallucinating" came back. I must admit, I really enjoyed mine, total body buzz constantly (and around the neck and back of head) for a few hours. Then a real nice snooze.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

yummy dst... id eat the whole thing just like that!!!!!!!!! I like the color.. its like caramel looking.. sugary looking .. almost like a Sugar Daddy.. do you know what those candys are? they come on a stick and you suck on them till they melt in your mouth... 
It also reminds me of the candys my mom use to bring us back from England called "cow candys" same idea.. yum yum yum...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi las what's the word brother. 

Hey do they still stick heads on that old bridge and post quartered body parts on the outskirt of town over there


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yummy dst... id eat the whole thing just like that!!!!!!!!! I like the color.. its like caramel looking.. sugary looking .. almost like a Sugar Daddy.. do you know what those candys are? they come on a stick and you suck on them till they melt in your mouth...
> It also reminds me of the candys my mom use to bring us back from England called "cow candys" same idea.. yum yum yum...


bit dangerous writting something like that with all these males around doc, so many sexual inuendo's in there but ill leave it lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2011)

GreenThumb2k10 said:


> bit dangerous writting something like that with all these males around doc, so many sexual inuendo's in there but ill leave it lol


very funny Greenthumb , your right i should watch myself, id hate to get any keyboards white and sticky!!!!!!!! ewwwewwwwww


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't worry doc you won't


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol, las is currently too stoned to write anything so he just liked all of our comments, legend.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

How's it las, still baking on your cookies man! Ive never made the butter before, Might need a 101 recipie from you bro lol. Got a day off tomorow so got my time to see what's been growing on around the board's. 'Plenty pRon no doubd 

Take it easy bro


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Lol, las is currently too stoned to write anything so he just liked all of our comments, legend.


hahaha I do that too lol. Makes sayingh hi a lot easier. End up giving oiut 3 times s many likes as i get but fuck it eh.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

DST said:


> i used a 1/2 oz hash to 250 grams of butter, but after clarification I was left with around 100gram of product like above. I used 50 gram and made brownies that cut into about 8 pieces. So just under a gram per piece. Reports of " I felt like I was on mushroom" I was waiting to start hallucinating" came back. I must admit, I really enjoyed mine, total body buzz constantly (and around the neck and back of head) for a few hours. Then a real nice snooze.


hanks bro i'll be looking into that for sure  probs do it the way i done it last time for a few more goes then look into the ghee situation 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yummy dst... id eat the whole thing just like that!!!!!!!!! I like the color.. its like caramel looking.. sugary looking .. almost like a Sugar Daddy.. do you know what those candys are? they come on a stick and you suck on them till they melt in your mouth...
> It also reminds me of the candys my mom use to bring us back from England called "cow candys" same idea.. yum yum yum...


hahaha  oh er misses  lol



Highlanders cave said:


> Hi las what's the word brother.
> 
> Hey do they still stick heads on that old bridge and post quartered body parts on the outskirt of town over there


yes but only young children these days



GreenThumb2k10 said:


> bit dangerous writting something like that with all these males around doc, so many sexual inuendo's in there but ill leave it lol


haha  hows it going bro, long time no post 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very funny Greenthumb , your right i should watch myself, id hate to get any keyboards white and sticky!!!!!!!! ewwwewwwwww


GT wont say it but i will, melt in ur mouth and white and sticky ur on a roll doc hahaha 



Highlanders cave said:


> Don't worry doc you won't


will bro, will lol



WOWgrow said:


> Lol, las is currently too stoned to write anything so he just liked all of our comments, legend.


10 points for the right answer i was mongoed yesterday after making and eating my cakes again it was fun 



Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it las, still baking on your cookies man! Ive never made the butter before, Might need a 101 recipie from you bro lol. Got a day off tomorow so got my time to see what's been growing on around the board's. 'Plenty pRon no doubd
> 
> Take it easy bro


lol i've done it twice buts pretty easy, no problems though will help if i can 



mr west said:


> hahaha I do that too lol. Makes sayingh hi a lot easier. End up giving oiut 3 times s many likes as i get but fuck it eh.


lol yeah mine is a bit over double given out  much easier when ur to stoned 2 type but wanna say something lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

mr west likes this thred


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> mr west likes this thred


hehe cheers bro 


just made a nice cup of tea but i must of put 4 sugars in it coz i was rather sweet lol (i normaly have 2) no cookies last night, just little sleep and a phat lemon haze this morning and a blue cheese now 

have a good day u lot 

Las


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 24, 2011)

Woots for the blue cheese!!!!!!'

have a good day buddy!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> mr west likes this thred


Dr.Amber Trichome likes it too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 24, 2011)

good day las, has anybody seen get me to the greek?
lol its pretty funny!


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good day las, has anybody seen get me to the greek?
> lol its pretty funny!


Jefferson anyone. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah i seen that pretty funny but i think i liked forgetting sarah marshal better, watched it with a girl honest guv lmao


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Jefferson anyone. lol


i thought it was a geoffrey, cuz no one can be scared of a geoffry


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> i thought it was a geoffrey, cuz no one can be scared of a geoffry


Im ripped, your right fellow blue nose


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

1st off play this track, this time round my american friends might be able to watch on here but i have 2 watch on youtube  good track 

got a nice lemon on the go, cup of tea with 2 sugars this time and my dinner in the oven, just enough time for the update 

[video=youtube;Cp0ESS9V-wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp0ESS9V-wI[/video]
for all the ladies 






Amenesia Lemon 7.5 weeks 12.12






G-Bomb 7.5 weeks 12.12






Headband 7.5 weeks 12.12 yes it is a funny tinge of yellow lmao.






Lemon Haze 3is weeks 12.12






Blue Cheese 3ish weeks 12.12






Casey Something 1ish week 12.12 just showing sex now  got a female at least thats all i wanted  probs my healtyiest plant and its in coco 






1st two nev's haze testers for sex, my other 2 i removed all the new shoots off has just started growing 2 new sets of leaves so they will be joined in the 12.12 tent with the others  just looking for females this time round. gonna continue my nev's breeding with a few more specimins next time in the winter when i can run another tent 






Cherry Cheese kinda re-veg. this was the shortest after 2 weeks 12.12, i pulled it out and gonna veg it up for a good few weeks. it was the one that i named Gin so its now called Ginny 






Cheesy Surprises a few days ago, its amazing how quick they start growing when they get to that certain point 






Lemon Haze clones






Blue Cheese clone, colour starting to come back 






Nev's Haze should be expecting roots in the next few days if the rockwool experiment goes well 






Livers bottom, Psyco top but it might be the other way round, its written on the pots lol






Casey Something "not looking so good" pheno lol






Bobby, African Grey i think but dont quote me lol. swears at u and everything, didnt like the picture being taken puffed all his feathers up at me hahaha. 






hahahahaha 






I'm coming for ya PukkaBud  hahaha only messing bro but i got the line up now to give it a trial run with the cheesy surprises 


right time for Las's dinner  have a good one peeps


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Ah you forgot a pic of your dinner lol! Very nice update las, got a haul coming in a couple of weeks eh ; !) Kool kool koool. Your op is moving along nicely bro, been fun watching you improve this winter, you'll have your black belt in gardening real quick no problemo!!

Enjoy your dinner my friend, just sitting down watching the news with some coffee and a bong of Qleaner over here : !)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks a lot for the kind words bro  i'm getting there slowly mate


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 24, 2011)

your doing a fantastic job. your also learning what works best for your style of growing too.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> your doing a fantastic job. your also learning what works best for your style of growing too.


thanks SB  its gonna be interesting doing the str8 up cheeses, i've not grown many like that lol  they will be fairly short still i think but keeping there natural shape without topping/fimming/lst 

edit - well i hope they are lmao


----------



## DST (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice show las, the casey something looks a bit rough eh. The other yin looks splendid though. good darts bru. Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice show las, the casey something looks a bit rough eh. The other yin looks splendid though. good darts bru. Peace, DST


yeah really strange that one, been feed exactly the same nutes and everything??? oh well no worries, i got my casey female thats all that matters


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol good luck with the new line up mate i think you'll like the stuff is your coco canna to?..........Bloody .hell las you got a lot goin on at once bro....you got skillz!!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> 1st off play this track, this time round my american friends might be able to watch on here but i have 2 watch on youtube  good track
> 
> got a nice lemon on the go, cup of tea with 2 sugars this time and my dinner in the oven, just enough time for the update
> 
> ...


bump for my max post friends


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol good luck with the new line up mate i think you'll like the stuff is your coco canna to?..........Bloody .hell las you got a lot goin on at once bro....you got skillz!!! lol


thanks for the compliment bro!! this is my return to coco lol  



las fingerez said:


> My previous round, grow number 4  Finished December 2010 ------------ 76 days 12.12 ---------- 7 week veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fat bitch was grown in canna coco a+b pk boost, zyme and rhizo much like urself just missing the calmax but i got my shit for that now, there was the vital ingredient missing i think  dont think that fish tank filter is good for growing lol

edit - i love that pic for my mates leg and foot patiently waiting to pull her down (he's the one that gifted the clone, doesnt grow)


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 24, 2011)

lol las you are a riot! ive been following for a long tine just havent felt i had the knolidge or right to comment on things i dont know about. been sitting in the corner watchin and listening. a man can gleen a lot of know how if he just pays attention. we were all given 2 ears and one mouth for a reason you shouldnt be so modest...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

4tatude said:


> lol las you are a riot! ive been following for a long tine just havent felt i had the knolidge or right to comment on things i dont know about. been sitting in the corner watchin and listening. a man can gleen a lot of know how if he just pays attention. we were all given 2 ears and one mouth for a reason you shouldnt be so modest...


lol!! cheers mate  thanks for commenting bro appreciate that believe u me  wish u would of commented sooner bro, everyones welcome round here, hope this inspires another lurker to speak out. u dont need knowladge or anything else for that matter to come for a chat on here 



> we were all given 2 ears and one mouth for a reason


shame i like to chat so much rubbish then  hahahaha  man i'm high.... blue cheese  puff puff pass


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 24, 2011)

wicked update m8, is the parrot yours las?


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

las how on earth did that slh scrog only yield 5oz? are you for real!?!?, looks like 8 at least, are you sure the fairy didn't come in the night and pinch a few buds?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wicked update m8, is the parrot yours las?


na thats a good friends, its her brothers but its been there for a few years now lol, funny thing lol. he remembers me, i do funky whistles and noises for him to copy, he gets a bit shy and funny sometimes but if i walk out of the room he goes mental trying to "call me back" he calls the kids and the dog in her voice exactly. i was laying on the sofa and thought i heard the little boy saying something to me but he had gone out so it must of been the bird lol.



ghb said:


> las how on earth did that slh scrog only yield 5oz? are you for real!?!?, looks like 8 at least, are you sure the fairy didn't come in the night and pinch a few buds?


lol thanks bro  hehehe  no it was 4.5-5oz bone dry and i mean crispy dry, the buds wasnt as tight as they looked i guess? there was some good buds and it was an amazing smoke but there was only about 5 oz 

i'm gonna go str8 up (with a bit of topping?) sometime to see if i get better results with a shorter veg. need 2 make some room 1st lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

short veg= more yield over the year, i have been truly converted.

i swore i would never grow trees again after the last mini sog and here i am, with a tent full of haze bushes!, i swear never again though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hahahah im just going back to trees. crackin update las bro, youve got a hell of a lot going on. bobby the aggro grey lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey hey las birds the word today. How's it going brother, in your groove I hope. 4.5 oz off one plant is way impressive! I had always wondered who owned the leg lol!! That container was what...3 gal?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man, that headband! Gives me a stonkin boner everytime I see it haha. Do you have any rhizotonic mate? I think that is one of the most worthwhile additives for the canna line, the roots go feckin crazy! 

My mates got one of them parrots an all, speaks in the exact same voice as his dad. Cant tell you how many times Ive said to me mate "your phones ringing" and hes like "naaa its just clive" lol. does that feathers puffed out when theres more than 3 people in the room as well, got a nasty little pinch on em as well aint they!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

ghb said:


> short veg= more yield over the year, i have been truly converted.
> 
> i swore i would never grow trees again after the last mini sog and here i am, with a tent full of haze bushes!, i swear never again though.


yeah i see ur point its just more numbers  i'm gonna be growing perpetualy so i think i've worked that part of it out  what hazes u running bro?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah im just going back to trees. crackin update las bro, youve got a hell of a lot going on. bobby the aggro grey lmao


lol sweet donny cant wait to see the trees bro 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey las birds the word today. How's it going brother, in your groove I hope. 4.5 oz off one plant is way impressive! I had always wondered who owned the leg lol!! That container was what...3 gal?


it sure is lol  it was a 10L airpot, ur gallons are different to ours so i'm not gonna convert it 



WOWgrow said:


> Oh man, that headband! Gives me a stonkin boner everytime I see it haha. Do you have any rhizotonic mate? I think that is one of the most worthwhile additives for the canna line, the roots go feckin crazy!
> 
> My mates got one of them parrots an all, speaks in the exact same voice as his dad. Cant tell you how many times Ive said to me mate "your phones ringing" and hes like "naaa its just clive" lol. does that feathers puffed out when theres more than 3 people in the room as well, got a nasty little pinch on em as well aint they!


haha yeah the bird is pretty funny bro  i'm looking after the dog sometime in the summer holidays i might get brave and make a youtube account so i can record him lol. yeah just running out of rhizio now bro but liquid seaweed (7quid a L, the brown bottle on the right) is pretty much the same product, i'm gonna try with this and see if there is a difference 

temps warming up everyone in the uk? turned my fan speed controllers up a notch yesterday lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

oh and i'm having doubts about running the bx2 males today lol  might as just run the females and use the pollen that shiska's got from the str8 bx2's on the exo and blue cheese cuts? hope shiska's good, i know he was having problems with his internet but he aint been on for a week or so?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

man that rhizo nearly made me chuck me guts smells fuckin rank


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that rhizo nearly made me chuck me guts smells fuckin rank


liquid seaweed type of rank smell kinda thing?? lol


----------



## ghb (Mar 25, 2011)

i like the rhizo too, reminds me of my bird. 
i'm growing some g-13 haze the same as pukka bud, drop by the journal this weekend i'll have an update, getting nice and bushy in there.

edit: the rhizo has micro's in it as well, i run it through my pots after transplanting then use a and b a few days later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

aye like bad sushi tushi

EDIT: not your lass ghb, fuck you know when you post and someone just nips in front of it and you look a reet knob posting something daft.....


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

ghb said:


> i like the rhizo too, reminds me of my bird.
> i'm growing some g-13 haze the same as pukka bud, drop by the journal this weekend i'll have an update, getting nice and bushy in there.
> 
> edit: the rhizo has micro's in it as well, i run it through my pots after transplanting then use a and b a few days later.


yeah i got some shit to compliment that, well its run out but Plant Magic Granuals mixed in with the coco. also got some canna trace mix.

dont tell ur bird u said that ffs  hahaha 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye like bad sushi tushi


yeah nasty smelling stuff


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2011)

Harbour Fanny nutes....nice.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha yeah the bird is pretty funny bro  i'm looking after the dog sometime in the summer holidays i might get brave and make a youtube account so i can record him lol. yeah just running out of rhizio now bro but liquid seaweed (7quid a L, the brown bottle on the right) is pretty much the same product, i'm gonna try with this and see if there is a difference
> 
> temps warming up everyone in the uk? turned my fan speed controllers up a notch yesterday lol


Ahhh I did wonder what that was. guessing it's a hell of a lot cheaper an all. This weather is quality innit, so much better being hungover in the sun, makes me less bad about it haha. 

the rhizo does stank bad, like rotting fish. was a pretty horrible suprise first time I opened up the bottle!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

G day mate. Here's to a good one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> G day mate. Here's to a good one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I'll second that H.C.
How's it las, all good i hope bro. Hope to catch you later man, got some Q's so you better start studying bro! j/k lol. I broke one of my main top's while doing the 'under-overs' on me mini scrog, but still looking good mate! Need to get new batteries for Cam. Got a cut from my Dog so might be in time for the kick-off with Don. 

Take it easy bro
Laters


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

its friday night and every1 is out. mr west and his mate are playing balck ops, think i might try an make some money on poker (not real money i wish)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Las, killer update, wicked bird.. A Cockatoo, i believe, exellent talkers!!! they are super cool lookin when their mohawk goes up...Ive always wanted a bird like that!
Classic photo!!!!!!!! lmfao
have a chillin weekend, Peace Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

DST said:


> Harbour Fanny nutes....nice.


trust u to lower the tone, lmfao only messing mate 



WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh I did wonder what that was. guessing it's a hell of a lot cheaper an all. This weather is quality innit, so much better being hungover in the sun, makes me less bad about it haha.
> 
> the rhizo does stank bad, like rotting fish. was a pretty horrible suprise first time I opened up the bottle!


yeah lovely day today mate  



Highlanders cave said:


> G day mate. Here's to a good one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


cheers bro same 2 u 



Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll second that H.C.
> How's it las, all good i hope bro. Hope to catch you later man, got some Q's so you better start studying bro! j/k lol. I broke one of my main top's while doing the 'under-overs' on me mini scrog, but still looking good mate! Need to get new batteries for Cam. Got a cut from my Dog so might be in time for the kick-off with Don.
> 
> Take it easy bro
> Laters


yeah not a problem snapped a few off in my time  just gives u more growing heads lol 



Lil ganja princess said:


> its friday night and every1 is out. mr west and his mate are playing balck ops, think i might try an make some money on poker (not real money i wish)


hey LGP hope u and the bump are well? havent played COD for a while been playing a different game but i dont play the xbox much really lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Las, killer update, wicked bird.. A Cockatoo, i believe, exellent talkers!!! they are super cool lookin when their mohawk goes up...Ive always wanted a bird like that!
> Classic photo!!!!!!!! lmfao
> have a chillin weekend, Peace Amber


thought u'd like that one mate  i'm sure its an African Grey but i'm not sure, i'm sure thats what she said, i'll txt her and ask her lol 

just got back from my mates had a nice curry, chicken garlic balti yummy 

now time to smoke and watch a film


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

yep Bobby is an African Grey


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2011)

oh yeah, duh, i should have known that!!!!!!! they are known as the BEST bird talkers. They have an insanely huge vocabulary. I wish my bird talked. But hes a lovebird and they are not talkers, but i keep at it, everyday. Im hoping maybe right before he dies he'll finally say.. I loved you.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice update las mate. Sneaked the Livers and Co cuts in at the end. Are you gonna flower em as soon as you can so you get a taster? I think Livers will make a good candidate for a scrog coz it branches like feck and you'll probably have to put another screen on after 3 weeks 12-12 coz it gets pretty unruly


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah, duh, i should have known that!!!!!!! they are known as the BEST bird talkers. They have an insanely huge vocabulary. I wish my bird talked. But hes a lovebird and they are not talkers, but i keep at it, everyday. Im hoping maybe right before he dies he'll finally say.. I loved you.


aw thats cute Doc  bless ya  my doggys gone now  was fun walking over the fields with her every day 



oscaroscar said:


> Nice update las mate. Sneaked the Livers and Co cuts in at the end. Are you gonna flower em as soon as you can so you get a taster? I think Livers will make a good candidate for a scrog coz it branches like feck and you'll probably have to put another screen on after 3 weeks 12-12 coz it gets pretty unruly


no gonna veg them up for a while, had heard of 'co before i came on here and the legend behind livers speaks for itself so gonna veg it into a scrog like u say. Donny, Sambo and now u wanna see it lol  what second screen u mean, like that pea and bean netting on top that u showed me before? which reminds me i need 2 put a bit on my blue cheese, that gets a bit unruley due to the viney structure lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

Seeing that lemon haze again persuaded me to order my air pots. Went for 3 15 L pots, that one was a 15 litre wasn't it? I forget these things haha.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Seeing that lemon haze again persuaded me to order my air pots. Went for 3 15 L pots, that one was a 15 litre wasn't it? I forget these things haha.


 we all forget thing on ere were stoners lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

lol lgp, i use my jornal to check dates sometimes when i dont write them down  

that is an 10L airpot i have 7.5 as well, just try and veg for as long as possible in the airpot and u should be ok  so start from say 10cm small pot str8 to airpot and i think that will work on a long veg to get the most out of the pots. what u think donny? ur 2 pence please?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> that is an 10L airpot i have 7.5 as well, just try and veg for as long as possible in the airpot and u should be ok  so start from say 10cm small pot str8 to airpot and i think that will work on a long veg to get the most out of the pots. what u think donny? ur 2 pence please?


Yeh I'll start em off in coco pellets and then put into 6" pots then into the 15L airpots I guess. Good thing I've got plenty of coco left, haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Yeh I'll start em off in coco pellets and then put into 6" pots then into the 15L airpots I guess. Good thing I've got plenty of coco left, haha.


coco pellets, u mean jiffys yeah? not heard of coco pellets? 



Ladies and Gentlemen please could u take a few seconds to vote in a poll on which our good friend Stoner Barbie is in  Good luck SB 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html



hope ur all having a good weekend? I've been tinkering about, will have a nice update of my new toys 2moro 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html

bumpety bump 

come on peeps even the lurkers can vote anonymously 

not persuading ur vote or anything but i quite like Stoner Barbies entry


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html
> 
> bumpety bump
> 
> ...


voted m8.... fuck nos what i was voting tho but stoner barbie for the win!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4tatude (Mar 27, 2011)

got my vote hellova grow she has going. love the video...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 27, 2011)

Voted bro. Gonna be a good contest me thinks  
Hope your sweet mate

cindy


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> coco pellets, u mean jiffys yeah? not heard of coco pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG i can't believ you did that. you are truly a cool dude. you didnt have to do that, but i;m glad you did. thanks man.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

lol no worries mate at all  i'm in a competition myself  i'll bump it when the entry's are closed 

come on u lot vote  i see the numbers go up a little but not enough for the visitors to this thread  5 seconds of ur time and as mentioned its anonymous 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/419988-auto-flowers-mortal-combat-competition.html


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 27, 2011)

I voted too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I voted too.


As did I. Good luck Super B

What the good word las! No bird sounds like a couple of good words hehe


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

lol, yeh man, i meant jiffy pellets. stoner barbie is 16 clear now, fuck yehhhhh!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 27, 2011)

Super B, you've got my vote, too. Mornin' all! Hey there Fingerez, how's the fishing brother? I'm coffee loaded and about to get bong loaded, too. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks a lot chaps 






Missed this one of from my mid week update. the amnesia lemon is not gangsta leaning thats where i bent it down so i could lower the light a few inches  That damned Casey Whatsit bloody hermied on me, like 60% female and 40% male  i wouldnt of minded if it was a little down the bottom i could remove but oh well  need 2 try some of that Engineers Dream that looks better than the casey imo 







Veg room with less numbers, in a few weeks there will be a few less  need 2 move the cfl down 











New growth on the test nevs down the bottom of the plant 











Getting there






Duct taped the mylar to the top just to keep it in place, its being held by the poles
















Sitting pretty under the CFL's BX2 Cheesy Surprises. Looking for a cheesy male or DPQ cross cheesy pheno, theres a few that are stinking already  Also gonna flower the females in the main tent 

hope u've had a good weekend? i've picked up a blocked nose, sore throat and headache from somewhere lol. just had my last cookie hoping that gets my appetite back up


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

good work mate, new veg area looks sweet! A real clean look in there. Shame about the casey eh, you reckon I shouldn't bother with em then? I'm not sure if I'll even have time but still, theres not much point if they're gonna herm anyway I guess. Haven't seen that engineers dream yet, might have a search for a few journals. 

Im sure that cookie will do the trick mate haha, have a good one


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

All wicked as per usaul las my friend, love the new setup how much you pay for the mylar stuff you got a link? cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks a lot guys and girls 

http://www.3ch.co.uk/accessories/reflective-sheeting/diamond-sheeting/prod_227.html

they got these shops everywhere round london ish, u sound "local" ish if u know what i mean lol. good shop, have a look at the prices compared 2 ur normal one and let me know


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers las mate i havent looked for any till now but im thinkin for that price im gunna get some prob on my next run now though


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah its only cheep for what it is really


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the Casey. Same thing happened to me, I ran two from seed, one was totally free, the other was riddled. Bit of a hit and miss with self pollenataed seeds. But there are winners in there for sure. All is looking cool Las. Later, peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2011)

The engineers Dream is a cross I am working on. DPQ Male crossed with Casey Jones. The 600 Breeding Showcase has pics. I have just smoked my way through my first lady and it is stinky knock out material.


WOWgrow said:


> good work mate, new veg area looks sweet! A real clean look in there. Shame about the casey eh, you reckon I shouldn't bother with em then? I'm not sure if I'll even have time but still, theres not much point if they're gonna herm anyway I guess. Haven't seen that engineers dream yet, might have a search for a few journals.
> 
> Im sure that cookie will do the trick mate haha, have a good one


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 27, 2011)

That sounds sterling DST, I'll go have a gander.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2011)

How ya doing las. just wasn't in the cards with the casey's, huh? That's to bad bru....nice to be able to just reach over and take some other dankness off the shelf to replace it though lol. My casey is doing great ALTHOUGH lol.......she is 3 weeks in and the top bud on one of the colas appears to have been pollinated in the last few days. There was a C-4 next to her that threw off a few nanners last week so that is prolly were it came from but, in the whole sea of green that's the only bud that looks like that, out of 17 other girls her age all around her. That swan that looked like an ugly duckling a few weeks ago must of looked mighty attractive to that C-4 if that's the only one that got spluffed lol

Hope all is well man, later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

damn i i didnt realise you had gotten a second tent! rolling like a BOWSSS now man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Las, YOUr garden looks so wonderful ! New set up,wow, thats really exciting.!!! What do you plan on doing mostly in that area?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm on my mates iPhone. doc just tried 2 send u a msg will be back 2moro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning las, another busy day ahead but got my update almost together so will be on laters to get it up, (the post lol)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

d6520 said:


> looks really good...


thanks a lot bro and welcome  i'll put the kettle on, pull up a pew mate 



DST said:


> Sorry to hear about the Casey. Same thing happened to me, I ran two from seed, one was totally free, the other was riddled. Bit of a hit and miss with self pollenataed seeds. But there are winners in there for sure. All is looking cool Las. Later, peace, DST


thanks bro, thought it was hit and miss with me with the seeds  cheers for the kind words, really happy with the new feeding schedule so far 



DST said:


> The engineers Dream is a cross I am working on. DPQ Male crossed with Casey Jones. The 600 Breeding Showcase has pics. I have just smoked my way through my first lady and it is stinky knock out material.





WOWgrow said:


> That sounds sterling DST, I'll go have a gander.


hmmm hm hmmmm sounds good dont it wow bro  hope ur good mate?



Highlanders cave said:


> How ya doing las. just wasn't in the cards with the casey's, huh? That's to bad bru....nice to be able to just reach over and take some other dankness off the shelf to replace it though lol. My casey is doing great ALTHOUGH lol.......she is 3 weeks in and the top bud on one of the colas appears to have been pollinated in the last few days. There was a C-4 next to her that threw off a few nanners last week so that is prolly were it came from but, in the whole sea of green that's the only bud that looks like that, out of 17 other girls her age all around her. That swan that looked like an ugly duckling a few weeks ago must of looked mighty attractive to that C-4 if that's the only one that got spluffed lol
> 
> Hope all is well man, later


yeah not 2 bad mate, bit of a cold but feel ok just bunged up and that. growings a funny old game aint it 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> just dropping in to say ola! much love brudder


thanks SB hope ur good sis? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn i i didnt realise you had gotten a second tent! rolling like a BOWSSS now man


shhhhh dont tell anyone  hahaha yeah my male tent for the time being, dont want that shit anywhere near my girls this time lol randy little buggers must of polinated the sluts through the fans and that lol



ghb said:


> he's gone "pro" alright!, nice cab las.


cheers bro, pro wouldnt be the words i'd use but thanks  more like shitting my pants lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Las, YOUr garden looks so wonderful ! New set up,wow, thats really exciting.!!! What do you plan on doing mostly in that area?


just the bx2 cheesy surprise males at the moment, the females are in there untill they show sex. then i'm thinking of a one plant lemon hydro scrog? what u think ladies and gents? was thinking vertical 250w but not sure thats practical in there when the negative pressure is sucking in on the tent.



las fingerez said:


> Thanks guys I'm on my mates iPhone. doc just tried 2 send u a msg will be back 2moro


who the hell is this guy? someone report him please, keeps on stalking me  hahaha, that was an interesting experience on the iphone, worked quite well bless it 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning las, another busy day ahead but got my update almost together so will be on laters to get it up, (the post lol)


oh hello sailor  hahaha  hope ur good bro? cant wait for ur update 



really impressed with the greenness of the veg girls, the slight yellowing on the nev's clones in the rockwool has dissapeared so quite impressed with the canna N  lets see what its got for my cheesy surprises 

oh and i can hear the tiny wings of a fairy on its way  cheers again bro 


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/420128-show-me-what-you-got.html

Have a little look at this competition i've entered please


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

well 1st vote ment i drew the comp with a fellow 600 member so we're having a re-vote 

[video=youtube;eyHQYZCCCRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHQYZCCCRY[/video]

good track


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.foxs-biscuits.co.uk/product.php?id=jamcream

hmmmm munchies


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.foxs-biscuits.co.uk/product.php?id=jamcream
> 
> hmmmm munchies


god i was lean last night 

[video=youtube;HgzGwKwLmgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM[/video]
love this track coz of shaun of the dead, u need 2 see this film if u havent. loyalty means a lot to me along with manors, dont cost a thing 

hahaha fuck knows what u lot must think of me, yeah i'm nuts hahahah 

edit - not a queen fan really but he looks young in the vid dont he lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Why would valueing loyalty and manners make you nuts lol?!?

Haven't seen Shawn of the Dead but I've seen Freddy M in concert up close and personal. We could almost touch the stage lol. And all the guy was wearing was a toga, wrapped around him like a diaper haha


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

no fair, my fathers generation got to go and watch the likes of the beatles, the stones and queen etc for £2.50. i get to go and watch justin beiber and lady gaga for £50+. i wish i was a 60's kid


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

ghb said:


> no fair, my fathers generation got to go and watch the likes of the beatles, the stones and queen etc for £2.50. i get to go and watch justin beiber and lady gaga for £50+. i wish i was a 60's kid


Or a 70's kid ghb ; !)


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

It really grates on me when people dont say thanks if you go out of your way to hold the door or let them through or something. I was listening to radio 1 the other day and some of the shit that's in the charts is horrible. We definitely are in a shitty era for mainstream music. But we've got some sick underground stuff as well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah that shit grates on me too. When that happens I usually just look them straight in the eye and say...your welcome. But again, ya can't sweat the little stuff lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

this is true HC. It's so hard not to let it get at you sometimes though, especially when you're havin one of those "angry days" where every little thing pisses you off lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't even get me started! On an 'angry' day, if people don't say thanks after I've held the door open for them (and assuming I'm in front of them), I walk a few feet, and bend over REAL quick to tie my shoe. Most of the time they almost trip over me. 

Yeah, I'm a dick. But they're fucking rude.

Have a great day Fingerez/everyone!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 30, 2011)

airpots arrived today, think they're a tad big lol. 10L wouldve been perfect but I'll make them fit! Should never of doubted ya las haha.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

hahaha HC if u see the film then u would know what i mean about loyalty, the end is class "dont stop me now" hahaha  i just ment i'm nuts in general mate but manors do go a long way and cost nothing hahaha 

WOW get ur pots out for the lads haha, na serious post a picture of them next to something i'd recognise the size of fuck knows what lol. i'm thinking if they are taller than mine u could trim a bit off the BOTTOM (the top has that water catcher thingy), i'll give u the measurements to make it a 10L lol. if its wider than mine which it most probs is then u cant really do that lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi las hows it goin are you runnin the canna stuff in the new tent mate?
Hey WOW you growin some trees in them 15L mate lol??


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

yes bro 100% canna, even ph down lol. looking so lush its untrue i'm loving the canna N  i havent started using the liquid seaweed yet till the rhizo is run out 

i do like canna anyway but this is bringing it back home for me  i've tried bio, aqua but i'm thinking this new self made canna schedule is where its at. the real test is about 5 weeks 12.12 for me i guess lol

edit - thinking about a canna hydro lemon scrog


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> edit - thinking about a canna hydro lemon scrog


Am thinking about Lemon Cupcakes, but hey, you try getting my wife to make me some, lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 30, 2011)

Gotta love the Canna bro lol!!! 

The hydro lemon scrog sound sick!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> Hmmmmm.....


hmmmm 2 u 2  hahaha



DST said:


> Am thinking about Lemon Cupcakes, but hey, you try getting my wife to make me some, lol.


call me a sad but i dont mind lol  u know them stupid mags u get "buy the 1st part for a quid then the rest for like 6.99" come with like "collectible" stuff? well i saw a baking mag when i was on my canna butter faze a little while ago with the cup cake silicon molds on the front. to be honest i was hoping for some nice recipes to use for my butter but theres not many with butter in them lol. i've still got the molds and ingredience so i might still make some sometime lol



PUKKA BUD said:


> Gotta love the Canna bro lol!!!
> 
> The hydro lemon scrog sound sick!!!!!


yeah bro, i'm thinking now a coco and hydro side by side scrog off in the mini tent. might even fire the 250mh for a few hours a day during flowering for some extra power  



Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh wow, ok that just made me cry..........i am such a sap, what a beautiful moment.


hahaha i'd be lying if i said that didnt affect me thats why i posted it  was really heart warming, a little dissapoining that all the people drove past but that dog is wicked. what was i saying about loyalty the other day? nothing more loyal than a dog 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning las, i swung the day off but the "in-head alarm still has me up with the brid's". That was a WOW clip there mate ."its all about the help man"
> Catch you later bro
> 
> cindy


nice clip aint it mate  warms the soul that one 

cool bro hope 2 catch up with u later 


WOOOO HOOOO PARTY AT LAS'S HOUSE TODAY  (fcuk me i felt like the doc then) 

I won the Show Me What You Got LST competition for my mini scrog beast that has got almost almost famous in its own right  Thanks a lot to everyone that voted, although none of them visit here as active guests 







Lemon Haze clone gifted so not 100% on genetics but fairly sure its the Super Lemon Haze from GHS  







another reason to bump that shit i suppose, i'll never get bored of looking at it, i dunno about u lot 

Have a good day ladies and gents 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/420128-show-me-what-you-got.html


edit - the prize


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice-one las, shit that Lem scrog excites me every time i see one lol. Another masterclass mate +Rep Bro  The looks like a nice piece of glasswear too, i got one on my last trip over the drink, but lost the damn thing. Well left it somewhere in a "mate's" never to be found more like lol.

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

there the mates u can do without aint it bro, fuck em cost u a pipe to work out there a s++t c++t lol

thanks though bro


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> WOW get ur pots out for the lads haha, na serious post a picture of them next to something i'd recognise the size of fuck knows what lol. i'm thinking if they are taller than mine u could trim a bit off the BOTTOM (the top has that water catcher thingy), i'll give u the measurements to make it a 10L lol. if its wider than mine which it most probs is then u cant really do that lol


Lol I think theyre a lot fatter, they're frickin huge! I could make my own mesh guard for the bottom and just keep wrapping them round until they're a bit smaller. Gonna grab a shower then i'll go get some pics of them in the tent, you're gonna laugh lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

sweet mate does this mean we get a new journal from urself bro? would be nice 2 tag along, come and post ur thread link here so the gang can follow along 2


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Won't have a journal up for a while mate, gonna start it when there's something decent to show for it haha. I will let you know when I get it up though. Here they are, hogging all the room lol. Those orange pots are 10inches diameter and my tent is 80x80. Oh yeh, and theres 12 L of coco in that middle pot.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

to be honest i think they look like longer versions of my 7L and 10L, no wider. measure across the top from one side to the other pls or lay a canna 1L nute bottle across the top, mine has a cm or 2 either side.

get some mylar like i did bro, it will help with light leaks and reflect ur light better


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

gotta head out for a bit now bro but I'll messure the top when I get back. Was going to tape up the light leaks but I've been toying with the idea of getting some mylar. Now to dig up that link that you posted yonks ago ha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

hey hey well deserved win there las bro. hows the new glass hit?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

just won at in the early hours of the morning so will be getting it in a week or so, just about time for the lemony g-bomb 

http://www.3ch.co.uk

there u go wow, i'm sure u can do the rest bro lol


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on the glass lad. Quality grow for sure!!!!


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

looks harsh to say the least, a little pocket rocket to send you to outer space


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah bro, i'm thinking now a coco and hydro side by side scrog off in the mini tent. might even fire the 250mh for a few


Now thats i want to see bro sounds amazin!!!...................im a dumb ass didnt even no your was in a comp or i would have voted .................congrats on the pipe lol..............Im deff gunna try 1 of your mini scrog's 1 day maybe on my next you've inspired me!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 31, 2011)

that is so awesome that u won, why didn't you tell me to go vote for you? i did not even know about the comp.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Congrats on the glass lad. Quality grow for sure!!!!





ghb said:


> looks harsh to say the least, a little pocket rocket to send you to outer space





PUKKA BUD said:


> Now thats i want to see bro sounds amazin!!!...................im a dumb ass didnt even no your was in a comp or i would have voted .................congrats on the pipe lol..............Im deff gunna try 1 of your mini scrog's 1 day maybe on my next you've inspired me!!!!!





Stoner.Barbie said:


> that is so awesome that u won, why didn't you tell me to go vote for you? i did not even know about the comp.


thanks a lot ladies and gents, i'm not sure u guys could of voted as it was only people from the thread i think. it would of made it mighty unfair though lol, it was a close call between me and endlescycle he had a very good plant also 


woah big time shake up today lol, kinda almost written of my last harvest although i think i'll get at least a few oz from the amnesia lemon with a bit of luck. eveything in 12.12 is rammed inside the 80x80 tent, 9x bx2's, 4x nev's haze, 1x amnesia L, 1x blue cheese and 1x lemon haze, oh and the 1x cherry cheese livers cross lol. pics later at lights on lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheers for the link mate, went an ordered myself 4m worth, figured that'd do the job but £6.95 for p&p! should've ordered in bulk lol.

Uh oh, what happened mate?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Won't have a journal up for a while mate, gonna start it when there's something decent to show for it haha. I will let you know when I get it up though. Here they are, hogging all the room lol. Those orange pots are 10inches diameter and my tent is 80x80. Oh yeh, and theres 12 L of coco in that middle pot.


Hi Wow, I love your set up!!! I was looking for a plant tray just like yours. I cant seem to locate any over here. It annoys me so much that the UK has all the cool dope gardening supplies and I cant find shit close to it over here!!!!!!!!!! 
I wish you would start a journal man..I think its exciting to watch the beginning growth of our plants. 

Las, congratualtions on winning the competiton, you blew everyone else away!!!!!!
I never get bored of looking at that plant either,its a mind blower!!
Cool glass pipe!! hahah.. so is this your first? I cant wait to hear what you think of it!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Wow, I love your set up!!! I was looking for a plant tray just like yours. I cant seem to locate any over here. It annoys me so much that the UK has all the cool dope gardening supplies and I cant find shit close to it over here!!!!!!!!!!
> I wish you would start a journal man..I think its exciting to watch the beginning growth of our plants.


Thanks doc but I'm gonna have to get rid of it when I get all 5 in there, they won't fit in it haha. I'm sure you could find something similar, do you shop online or get everything from a store?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

actually, i havent looked online for that yet.. i figured some nursery or garden store here would carry this product.. Nada... 
I want one to fit into the entirey of the bottom of my tent, or close to it..so i dont have to use little circular water catchers under each individual plant.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-black-grow-tray-styrene-plastic-72-x-48-x-6--p1835/?osCsid=c47a4fd4a59ca7bca4a4c680d5d1921b


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Illumination said:


> http://www.horticulturesource.com/sunlight-supply-black-grow-tray-styrene-plastic-72-x-48-x-6--p1835/?osCsid=c47a4fd4a59ca7bca4a4c680d5d1921b


http://www.horticulturesource.com/c-a-p-custom-automated-products-4-x-4-white-tray-p8851/?osCsid=c47a4fd4a59ca7bca4a4c680d5d1921b

4x4 tent


----------



## stelthy (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hmmmm 2 u 2  hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one dude  How much dry weight do you reckon you have there? - STELTHY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> http://www.horticulturesource.com/c-a-p-custom-automated-products-4-x-4-white-tray-p8851/?osCsid=c47a4fd4a59ca7bca4a4c680d5d1921b
> 
> 4x4 tent


Thanks you guys.. but its $125 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78 quid.!!!!!!. for a piece of plastic.. CRIMINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks you guys.. but its $125 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78 quid.!!!!!!. for a piece of plastic.. CRIMINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


capitalism sux.......


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Nice one dude  How much dry weight do you reckon you have there? - STELTHY


it was say for arguments sake 4.5oz bone dry (it weighed in a little more but i loose some during my curing process)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks you guys.. but its $125 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78 quid.!!!!!!. for a piece of plastic.. CRIMINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah that sucks big time, mine was 18 quid for a 1m x 1m (just over 3ft x 3ft) well unfortunately i dont think i could post that, what u recon lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

what happened in your tent las that buggered everything up?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> what happened in your tent las that buggered everything up?


timewarp male its the only thing it could of been  lol

downstairs tent 80x80 12.12 light






Blue cheese 






Lemon Haze











"Vertical" tent 250 mh 2x 125w red cfl



Upstairs tent 1m x 1m 18/6 light






Livers front, 'co back, livers x cherry cheese in smaller round pot






G-bomb about to meet her maker lol






Headband






Lemon Haze






Funny little black ladybird wanted 2 get in on the msg sending i think lol

just gonna leave the headband in the 18/6 tent for a few days, probs just after the weekend or something, no room in the 12.12 tent and she's coming down soon anyway  the g-bomb is coming down 2moro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

God mate you got a lot happnin in there lol!!! all lookin good though, what you reckon with the headband weight???


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

grrrrr dont ask, i think i'm gonna hash the whole thing when my mate teaches me how to make hash properly lol. i'll dry it out completly and weigh it but i bet half the weight is seeds, big fat ones lol

[video=youtube;zKQPGP5IiSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQPGP5IiSc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


bongy bongo well thinking about it







http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Roor_Icemaster_Bong_50.cfm?iProductID=1574


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

lmao, that video is quality. That is a man who is a master of being "politically correct" the only kind of people - a law student. haha. 

Bummer about the timewarp male, randy little fucked couldnt help himself with all the sexy ladies around, can't blame him though really. On the other hand, timewarp x headband = Disassociation? Could be nice! Gbomb looks to have similar bud structure to my lemon. What healthy looking clones yo have las


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, that video is quality. That is a man who is a master of being "politically correct" the only kind of people - a law student. haha.
> 
> Bummer about the timewarp male, randy little fucked couldnt help himself with all the sexy ladies around, can't blame him though really. On the other hand, timewarp x headband = Disassociation? Could be nice! Gbomb looks to have similar bud structure to my lemon. What healthy looking clones yo have las


thanks a lot bro  got a few more of the timebomb seeds than i bargained for lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice bong bru. You prefer the straight hitters then, as appossed to the beaker bongs?

Tents are looking tidy.

Peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks you guys.. but its $125 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78 quid.!!!!!!. for a piece of plastic.. CRIMINAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


make your own, it is cheaper, works better and is more rewarding in the end


----------



## mr west (Apr 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> just won at in the early hours of the morning so will be getting it in a week or so, just about time for the lemony g-bomb
> 
> http://www.3ch.co.uk
> 
> there u go wow, i'm sure u can do the rest bro lol


i jus kliked that link and saw they have a shop in dartford lol, I used to live real close to that place but it wasnt there wen i lived there in 1988 lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

damn mr west, I was concieved then lol, longggg time ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

everything kicking along a treat here as usual las! 

this your first glass bong? that roor looks alot like the ehle one i got. 30 bar, i was thinking about one of those hurricane ones but i knew if i bought an expensive piece id just break it pissed...

http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Clear_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__250ml.cfm?iProductID=5908


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i bought a g spot last year and managed to break it by simply knocking it over, it didn't even fall off a table or anything and it was like quarter inch thick glass.
to save any further heartbreak i got a cheap set up called the dude, straight hit glass bong, a grinder, a lighter and five screens for £20, i can guarantee i will have it for 10 years.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 1, 2011)

i swear ive seen a t.v programme bout them strange black n red ladybirds on the screen in the update, they aint native to the uk and are eating alot of our bugs i am pretty stoned so might wana confirm that elsewhere lol

everything looking niiiice m8.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

Nothing like holding and sucking on a quality piece of glass imo, lol. But then I am like a magpie, I like shiney pricey things.


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i agree you get what you pay for, the dude is a bit too harsh.
when you are as careless as me you might find that you end up paying out more often on things that are supposed to last.
my £20 bong is practically disposable, al b fuct if i'm gonna clean it.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2011)

My roor is like a bloody timeshare apartment...you buy it thinking you are getting 97 years of cheap holidays, then realise you have management costs.

Roor slides - 19 euro
Roor small bowls - 18 euro
Roor arms - 20 plus euro
I have broken all of these pieces at least once, lol
96% cleaning alcohol 10 euro a pop (lasts a few months) Boxes of rock salt, couple of euros, shall I go on...hahaha





ghb said:


> i agree you get what you pay for, the dude is a bit too harsh.
> when you are as careless as me you might find that you end up paying out more often on things that are supposed to last.
> my £20 bong is practically disposable, al b fuct if i'm gonna clean it.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't use bongs anymore, when Im stoned I get really clumsy and had one fall over on a laptop before, mucky bong water + electronics is not a good combo. Can handle the odd ash spill out of my glass every now and then though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

nothing quite like hitting a fresh clean glass bong.. i couldnt believe how much the cheap one i got was improved by a diffused downstem well worth 17 bar or whatever i was wondering what i was going to do with the old one then promptly dropped it n smashed it.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice bong bru. You prefer the straight hitters then, as appossed to the beaker bongs?
> 
> Tents are looking tidy.
> 
> Peace, DST


haha errr not really sure bro to be honest lol. fcuk me i even wrote beaker style down on that notepad from our convo the other day lol, one word STONER lol.



ghb said:


> make your own, it is cheaper, works better and is more rewarding in the end


totaly 100% with ya on that one bro but its one of them hard plastic trays for the tent, unless u got a spare plastic injection molding system we could borrow for an afternoon  hahahaha 



mr west said:


> i jus kliked that link and saw they have a shop in dartford lol, I used to live real close to that place but it wasnt there wen i lived there in 1988 lmao


i fell asleep on the underground monday morning after my birthday weekend, tried 2 get through the barrier and my ticket didnt work lol. found out that i was in dartford miles away from where i should of been, woke myself up and caught the tube back into london lol



WOWgrow said:


> damn mr west, I was concieved then lol, longggg time ago.


 



sambo020482 said:


> i swear ive seen a t.v programme bout them strange black n red ladybirds on the screen in the update, they aint native to the uk and are eating alot of our bugs i am pretty stoned so might wana confirm that elsewhere lol
> 
> everything looking niiiice m8.


not read that bro but cheers for the kind words 



ghb said:


> i bought a g spot last year and managed to break it by simply knocking it over, it didn't even fall off a table or anything and it was like quarter inch thick glass.
> to save any further heartbreak i got a cheap set up called the dude, straight hit glass bong, a grinder, a lighter and five screens for £20, i can guarantee i will have it for 10 years.


ok well i'm pretty clumsy so maybey i should buy a cheeper one like u suggested 1st?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything kicking along a treat here as usual las!
> 
> this your first glass bong? that roor looks alot like the ehle one i got. 30 bar, i was thinking about one of those hurricane ones but i knew if i bought an expensive piece id just break it pissed...
> 
> http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass__Clear_Cylinder_Bong_Hexagon_Foot__250ml.cfm?iProductID=5908


thanks bro, this is what i'm thinking now for my 1st bongedy bongo 



DST said:


> Nothing like holding and sucking on a quality piece of glass imo, lol. But then I am like a magpie, I like shiney pricey things.


haha me 2 bro but i'm scared of breaking that shiny thing now  



ghb said:


> i agree you get what you pay for, the dude is a bit too harsh.
> when you are as careless as me you might find that you end up paying out more often on things that are supposed to last.
> my £20 bong is practically disposable, al b fuct if i'm gonna clean it.


well i'm not careless just clumsy so cheers all the same 



DST said:


> My roor is like a bloody timeshare apartment...you buy it thinking you are getting 97 years of cheap holidays, then realise you have management costs.
> 
> Roor slides - 19 euro
> Roor small bowls - 18 euro
> ...


yeah does all seem a lot when u put it into perspective like that  cheers 



WOWgrow said:


> I don't use bongs anymore, when Im stoned I get really clumsy and had one fall over on a laptop before, mucky bong water + electronics is not a good combo. Can handle the odd ash spill out of my glass every now and then though.


ahh thats me right there, well not the electrics so much but the bong water on my bed or carpet. so that what the "ash catchers" thingys i've seen do, stop u spilling ur ash obviously lol, do they work anyone?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nothing quite like hitting a fresh clean glass bong.. i couldnt believe how much the cheap one i got was improved by a diffused downstem well worth 17 bar or whatever i was wondering what i was going to do with the old one then promptly dropped it n smashed it.


cheers bro all these "horror" stories are making me think twice about spending near 2 bills on a bit of bloody glass


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

good morning everyone, just making my rounds before i make a new vid. much love!


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i bought a mortar mixing tray and a shower drain from b+q cost about £40, installed the drain on the tray and raised it up on top of some upside down pots, you can water all you like and the run off goes into a bucket to be tested. this works really well if you are doing sog, you lose about 15" of height in your tent but nobody lets their plants get that tall do they?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

ashcatchers catch ash hahaha basically just a pre bong for your bong. keeps all the ash stuck in the one pice rather than making the rest of the bong manky check these guys out cheap glass bits n bobs and massive bongs...

http://www.gogopipes.com/glass_on_glass_ash_catcher_ac138_14mm.html


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i bought a mortar mixing tray and a shower drain from b+q cost about £40, installed the drain on the tray and raised it up on top of some upside down pots, you can water all you like and the run off goes into a bucket to be tested. this works really well if you are doing sog, you lose about 15" of height in your tent but nobody lets their plants get that tall do they?


lol i got my 1m x 1m 100L tray for a score bro  but ur method would work better than mine for what ur using it for, u clever little git 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ashcatchers catch ash hahaha basically just a pre bong for your bong. keeps all the ash stuck in the one pice rather than making the rest of the bong manky check these guys out cheap glass bits n bobs and massive bongs...
> 
> http://www.gogopipes.com/glass_on_glass_ash_catcher_ac138_14mm.html


nice, nice and nice  thanks bro  almost virgin bong smoker it would seem. i said to dst the only bongs i've smoked where just made out of a metal shoot through down pipe with a plastic bottle which got thrown away, keeping the down pipe. i was about 16 smoking council hash lol. i made some funky 2 person pipe out of coffee machine parts a good few years ago that was pretty funny but rubbish really lol.

give me a pack of slim blue rizla any day of the week ladies and gents  i'll roll till my hearts content 

Have a great weekend 

Las


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning everyone, just making my rounds before i make a new vid. much love!


oopps missed ya there SB some how  hope ur good mate, cheers for stopping by, will be over to check the vid at some point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah i was stunned when i saw how far bongs had come on since i started smoking. ive had a few bongs over the years but now there are specialst scientific pieces for just oil. I window shopped about 2 grand looking then bought a 30 bar one haahaha check this http://aqualabtechnologies.com/ they have some amazing glass.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2011)

Ohhhh don't even get me started on pulling out the dream bong from AquaLab... hmmm lemme see if I can find it!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

haha i was only messing that thing would get broken within days lol

back round my mates with bobby the african grey, he's cracking me up again 

edit - 4000 dollars, done


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 1, 2011)

Huh las i somehow missed your last update, Everything is coming along nicely, i ike that ROOr u posted up did u buy it?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

no didnt buy the roor just thinking about it but due to the input from my mates i'm thinking about a 20-30 quid cheeper one to start with


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 1, 2011)

ya as long as its glass on glass with a diffuser in the stem you'll be good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Fingerez, Good luck with your decision on your new bong! I have a really simple Gaffixx bong. It super heavy glass and really simple.It will not break very easily. It was only 40 pounds.(65 dollars) and works good. The only thing i dont like is when the weed gets sucked into the water. I think that what an ash catcher is for, i would recommend one. 
Also no one has mentioned the ice catcher option.. I think its might be a really nice feature as well. I just use ice cold water, you can add ice cubes.. but i think the ice catcher lets the ice sit above the water? and then the smoke gets chilled before you inhale? im not sure but it sounds really nice. 

Your garden looks really great!!!!!! Everything is soooo super green..!!!!!! SPARkELY!!! and the harvest tomorrow, right on! GBOMb baby! man those plants look so delicious.. your going to be flying high high high.. you always have it going on m8!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Fingerez, Good luck with your decision on your new bong! I have a really simple Gaffixx bong. It super heavy glass and really simple.It will not break very easily. It was only 40 pounds.(65 dollars) and works good. The only thing i dont like is when the weed gets sucked into the water. I think that what an ash catcher is for, i would recommend one.
> Also no one has mentioned the ice catcher option.. I think its might be a really nice feature as well. I just use ice cold water, you can add ice cubes.. but i think the ice catcher lets the ice sit above the water? and then the smoke gets chilled before you inhale? im not sure but it sounds really nice.
> 
> Your garden looks really great!!!!!! Everything is soooo super green..!!!!!! SPARkELY!!! and the harvest tomorrow, right on! GBOMb baby! man those plants look so delicious.. your going to be flying high high high.. you always have it going on m8!


thanks a lot doc  yeah have thought about the ice catcher thingy, i've seen it in bongs before  sounds like quite a nice idea 

the bomb of G is coming down tonight i think


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

dd i read right your thinking of hashing the whole lot.?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

the headband yeah? yeah i am lol. fuckin about 10 seeds out of 2 joints of g-bomb  the headband looks a whole load worse and the amnesia is not to bad at all, funny didnt think i'd say that lol. amnesia lemon is starting to smell quite nice as well


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 1, 2011)

hey fingers.. are your fingers all sticky.. did you do it? ahhahahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> the headband yeah? yeah i am lol. fuckin about 10 seeds out of 2 joints of g-bomb  the headband looks a whole load worse and the amnesia is not to bad at all, funny didnt think i'd say that lol. amnesia lemon is starting to smell quite nice as well


 thought you were hashing the g bomb? at least some still sound eh.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey fingers.. are your fingers all sticky.. did you do it? ahhahahahah


 oooooh saucy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought you were hashing the g bomb? at least some still sound eh.
> 
> oooooh saucy


haha good one Doc 

yeah some headband hash will be quite nice theres shit loads of crystals  (and shit loads of seeds lol)


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahhh sorry to hear about the seeds, there's hope for the amnesia haze then! I read somewhere that amnesia haze is actually the same as super silver haze? Think it was on a strain review, I dunno, doesn't sound right to me though?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe Amnesia lemon is Barney's Farm's version of super lemon haze....just my thoughts though ...no proof

Looking great as always las

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 1, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh sorry to hear about the seeds, there's hope for the amnesia haze then! I read somewhere that amnesia haze is actually the same as super silver haze? Think it was on a strain review, I dunno, doesn't sound right to me though?


WOW i like u very much but dont be insulting me with that utter rubbish on my thread please  hahahah. amnesia haze is not one bit at all in the slightest like SSH or any watered down haze for that matter. i've smoked it here and dam, its a nice smoke dont get me wrong at all but its not one bit hazey like ur lemon (SLH) u just grew, u know that peppery aftertaste. theres none of that in the amnesia haze. i've got the amnesia lemon which is barneys amnesia haze x skunk #1 (this was in the batch of the 1st seeds i brought and at the time i thought i was saving the best till last lol)



Illumination said:


> I believe Amnesia lemon is Barney's Farm's version of super lemon haze....just my thoughts though ...no proof
> 
> Looking great as always las
> 
> Namaste'


not u and all lol  no not even close from what i've smoked. i've smoked amnesia haze amsterdam and here (both very similar) and its not hazy at all lol 

speaking of haze the nev's has gone lol  haha fuck it i'm gonna go back to the haze at another point, i aint got time to be waiting 16 fucking weeks for some draw lol. might get some silver haze or nl#5 x haze both from sensi but i'll get the nevs again in the future when i havent got as much going on. that means 10 less plants out of my house so i'm happy. got some more strains on the way and the cheesy surprises should be showing sex in a few days or so, i'll get rid of the males from the batch


----------



## ghb (Apr 2, 2011)

i feel for you bro, wish i could help. how much smokable bud do you reckon you are gonna get to see you through?.
probably a good idea binning off the nevs, you don't wanna be buying street weed for the next 4 months lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahhh fuck it, can't find the link. It didn't sit right with me when I read it though lol, yeh northern lights and afghan kush are actually the same strain just named different sometimes ... ha. 

Ohhh man, I was lookin forward to seeing the nevs but -10 plants should put your mind at rest at least. Billy cut his at 10 weeks and still got 16 oz lol, bet that was a real trip of a high!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2011)

hey ladies and gents, just recruited another soldier for the UK cause. He's getting the net next week so i'll get him to come on here when he does 

Back a bit later on and i'll answer ur q's


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

where did i lose my lighter las?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

It's in your other pants pocket


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

did i leave my pants with you then lol?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Haha Was thinking were mine would be if I had lost it. Trying to hep


----------



## mr west (Apr 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha Was thinking were mine would be if I had lost it. Trying to hep


to us uker's pants means undercrackers


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 2, 2011)

ghb said:


> i feel for you bro, wish i could help. how much smokable bud do you reckon you are gonna get to see you through?.
> probably a good idea binning off the nevs, you don't wanna be buying street weed for the next 4 months lol.


thanks bro, think there should be enough THC products to get me through a month or so  got a blue cheese and lemon haze coming down just after a month. the amnesia should be kinda ok though i'm hoping 



WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh fuck it, can't find the link. It didn't sit right with me when I read it though lol, yeh northern lights and afghan kush are actually the same strain just named different sometimes ... ha.
> 
> Ohhh man, I was lookin forward to seeing the nevs but -10 plants should put your mind at rest at least. Billy cut his at 10 weeks and still got 16 oz lol, bet that was a real trip of a high!


even the seed game now has had its arse torn out of it  dont worry i saved 1 female so she will be around just dont really know about the pheno lol



mr west said:


> where did i lose my lighter las?


down the side of the sofa cushion lol. sorry i just ment wow and ghb's comments i was in a bit of a rush with my news lol, not that anyone found it as interesting as me lol



las fingerez said:


> hey ladies and gents, just recruited another soldier for the UK cause. He's getting the net next week so i'll get him to come on here when he does
> 
> Back a bit later on and i'll answer ur q's


had a really great day today one of the best i've had in a while  lol i bumped into an old mate at my friends house i was round last night got chatting again and he's started up growing  fresh noob knows a little bit but he's gonna be my pupil, i shall be known as "Master Las" from now on with my 2 pupils tagging along lol  he had a little hydro setup going but i think the light was to far away as he said it stretched up, took a cutting which died, then had the council round fitting a new kitchen so got rid of the small hydro plant that was left 

he's kicking it again now with a 70w HPS and 125 blue CFL, i've gifted him a nice healthy potted clone of lemon haze in a compost coco mix. gonna get him 2 go soil for a grow so he understands the basics then we might fire up the hydro system again 

he wants to spend a bit of cash but i said carbon filter and fan are really the only things he needs to get him through one plant really maybe a red CFL to go alongside the blue CFL or for the same amount of money another 70w hps? what do u guys think for a 1st timer???


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Guy needs to step up and get a 400 or at least a 250 (for the price these days it's a no brainer ) - why waste time jailbaiting yourself for a grow like that....70w is veg stuff (even with a cfl) My 2 cents.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2011)

i would buy a 400 mh/hps from htgsupply if anything, about 120.00usd not to shabby for a bitching light set-up


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

i can get a 400w and phillips sont bulb for around 50 euro all in (5 min cycle from my house), bare buld 400 watt grow, just hang it vertically over the plants, kaboom!


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

"Master Las" lol u should change ur name to bater. Sounds like hes trying to crack a nut with some tweezers. I got a mate who wont upgrade and hes always bitching bout the size of his buds lol. Even offerd to give him my old 400w but he sez he dont want it looking like a pro op lol and he sez he cant afford it lol, he cant afford not to in my mind lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> "Master Las" lol u should change ur name to bater. Sounds like hes trying to crack a nut with some tweezers. I got a mate who wont upgrade and hes always bitching bout the size of his buds lol. Even offerd to give him my old 400w but he sez he dont want it looking like a pro op lol and he sez he cant afford it lol, he cant afford not to in my mind lol.


You're right Fred. The old bill don't look at the lights they just count plants. 
I had to show someone the ropes once, never again. He just didn't listen and came up with some really stupid ideas and fucked it right up. He thought that once they started flowering he could put the lights back on 24/7 so they would bud faster coz they had more light. He did that after 3 weeks 12/12 and they just re-vegged, then he tried telling me it was the cuttings i'd given him (yes, given) I only realised what he'd done when i went over the set up to see what was happening and noticed the timer. He did get some bud out of it but the plants were fucked coz they had a hard life, 18/6, 12/12, 24 and then 12/12 again, you could see the stages along the stems lol.
I've just annoyed myself thinking about it


----------



## mr west (Apr 3, 2011)

you can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be led. Dont be annoyed OscarOscar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> have a fat deep psycho grapey skunkiness lovelyness


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks a lot i shall pass the information on 

Have a good day everyone 

Master "Bates" Las


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

lol, mike hunt reporting in. 

Like the others have said las, I'd try persuade him to at least go for a 250W HPS but for what hes got now that would be a good setup for his first "practice" run. One of my mates who asked me about growing was like "obviously I wouldnt put as much time as effort into it as you have" so I told him not to bother haha. He's not one of these people who would get sucked in either, he's a lazy fucker and would probably kill em.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I bought my mate a tent, gave him a 400w light for free. started to grow him cuttings (they were free as well), he doesn't even pay for electricity and he still hasn't got it together...people always have reasons, being para is one of the most common, the excuses just get dressed up in different ways.


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 3, 2011)

DST said:


> Well I bought my mate a tent, gave him a 400w light for free. started to grow him cuttings (they were free as well), he doesn't even pay for electricity and he still hasn't got it together...people always have reasons, being para is one of the most common, the excuses just get dressed up in different ways.


My mate didn't have an excuse, he's just a fecking cretin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2011)

im just starting up as good pal of mine sorted him my old kit from the single tent. hes got it made. 600w ballast fan filter top end cuttings coming. wish id had someone to set me up like that haha


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 3, 2011)

ghb sorted his mate out a fucking treat, hope he or las dont mind me posting pics but it's pretty ridic. This was his first grow ever - 1090 grams. 0.91 gpw !!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. Talk about a great start...


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 4, 2011)

*we should all be so lucky to have such a friend*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2011)

*


4tatude said:



we should all be so lucky to have such a friend 

Click to expand...

a friend with weed is a friend indeed!
*


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks ladies and gents for the visits and comments 

GHB ur a legend bro, fair play to ya


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

haha, that cost me nearly 2 grand!. there are friends and there are friends, you get me?.

he isn't in this for the love like me though, he hasn't got a clue about plant care. i went around there the other day and it was a sorry state. pm in the veg tent meant i had to bin a critical+ mother plant, the og#18 cuttings i had taken were all dead because he hadn't wet the root riot plugs since i had last gone there, all the mother plants had tonnes of dead leaves hanging in the canopy and needed thinning out. i basically need to tell him exactly what to do and when to do it. i'm preoccupied with my own shit at the min, as well as working 50 hours a week.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

ghb said:


> haha, that cost me nearly 2 grand!. there are friends and there are friends, you get me?.
> 
> he isn't in this for the love like me though, he hasn't got a clue about plant care. i went around there the other day and it was a sorry state. pm in the veg tent meant i had to bin a critical+ mother plant, the og#18 cuttings i had taken were all dead because he hadn't wet the root riot plugs since i had last gone there, all the mother plants had tonnes of dead leaves hanging in the canopy and needed thinning out. i basically need to tell him exactly what to do and when to do it. i'm preoccupied with my own shit at the min, as well as working 50 hours a week.


doesn't sound like he should be growing lol. A bit of tought love will sort him out I reckon. That is of course, if there's something in it for you


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

he's not all bad, he just doesn't get excited as much as me i don't think. 

how's tricks anyway las, what you smoking on?. i got some crazy blue cheese last week, it is nothing but big rock hard buds and it stinks to high heaven. when i look at it under the scope however, all clear with a couple of cloudy. whoever grew it was using some crazy additives, rox i'm thinking, it looks done to the naked eye and you could break windows with it, it just doesn't smoke the best though.

hope all is well with you


----------



## ghb (Apr 8, 2011)

you alright las?, all gone quiet in here.

whats going on in your world this lovely friday?, great day for gardening.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 9, 2011)

las
potted up the flowering clones, already some strange coming out lol
hope your friday was as good as mine later


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning bro. Just on way out but try catch you on later man. Hope all's well mate 

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

What's going down in Las's Fingerez gardenez?

Hope you're swell lad,

DST


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2011)

he's too baked to type........


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Morning bro. Early eh lol, day off and still getting up with the bird's! Give me a shout if your going to be about later mate! Hope all's good in Sunny Spain man!

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

crack of sparrow fart indeeed cindy mate. this is early for me ona sunday lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

How goes the battle las buddy?? Hope your well, I'm sure your garden is doing great!

Later man


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 10, 2011)

Pump this track 

[video=youtube;GLfEU5lelUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLfEU5lelUM[/video]




ghb said:


> haha, that cost me nearly 2 grand!. there are friends and there are friends, you get me?.
> 
> he isn't in this for the love like me though, he hasn't got a clue about plant care. i went around there the other day and it was a sorry state. pm in the veg tent meant i had to bin a critical+ mother plant, the og#18 cuttings i had taken were all dead because he hadn't wet the root riot plugs since i had last gone there, all the mother plants had tonnes of dead leaves hanging in the canopy and needed thinning out. i basically need to tell him exactly what to do and when to do it. i'm preoccupied with my own shit at the min, as well as working 50 hours a week.


fuck me bro sounds like a load more work but i suppose its worth it in the end lol



WOWgrow said:


> doesn't sound like he should be growing lol. A bit of tought love will sort him out I reckon. That is of course, if there's something in it for you


 haha. easy wow whats going on bro



ghb said:


> he's not all bad, he just doesn't get excited as much as me i don't think.
> 
> how's tricks anyway las, what you smoking on?. i got some crazy blue cheese last week, it is nothing but big rock hard buds and it stinks to high heaven. when i look at it under the scope however, all clear with a couple of cloudy. whoever grew it was using some crazy additives, rox i'm thinking, it looks done to the naked eye and you could break windows with it, it just doesn't smoke the best though.
> 
> hope all is well with you


yeah bro things are good, cheers for asking 


> big rock hard buds and it stinks to high heaven


 that sounded like my blue cheese till u explaned the rest lol, maybe just pulled to early. boosters made it look ready pumped it out like, sounds good wish i knew what it was lol



ghb said:


> you alright las?, all gone quiet in here.
> 
> whats going on in your world this lovely friday?, great day for gardening.


haha yeah was a bit mongoed from the headband, g-bomb and cheese i been smoking lol  got outside over the weekend and done some gardening 



4tatude said:


> las
> potted up the flowering clones, already some strange coming out lol
> hope your friday was as good as mine later


yeah bro was pretty good  hope ur well bro?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning bro. Just on way out but try catch you on later man. Hope all's well mate
> 
> cindy


ah been on and off lately but hope 2 catch up with u soon mate  hope ur well 



DST said:


> What's going down in Las's Fingerez gardenez?
> 
> Hope you're swell lad,
> 
> DST


things are going well under the new feeding schedual bro i'm loving it at the moment  cheers bro hope the same for u? 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> he's too baked to type........


who me? hahahaha 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning bro. Early eh lol, day off and still getting up with the bird's! Give me a shout if your going to be about later mate! Hope all's good in Sunny Spain man!
> 
> cindy


all them siestas been making me miss u bro lol 



mr west said:


> crack of sparrow fart indeeed cindy mate. this is early for me ona sunday lol


better get used 2 it my friend lmao  hope ur good westy mc west?



Highlanders cave said:


> How goes the battle las buddy?? Hope your well, I'm sure your garden is doing great!
> 
> Later man


battling with the stonedness but thats about it. these weeds are really nice smokes but i been smoking to much during the day and its been messing me up hahaha  gonna be cutting down this week  hope ur good mate?






12.12 Tent






Lemon aprox 4-5 weeks 12.12






Blue Cheese back right and small Livers x Cherry Cheese in the small blue pot (a few weeks behind)






BX2 Cheesy Surprises 2 weeks 12.12 no sign of sex yet, thinking that metal halide bulb isnt helping lol.








"The Doc" Snow White, topped for 6 colas but removed the top 2 shoots for 4 colas lol






Blue Cheese which has had a re-veg (DST this is the cheese re-veg i was talking about )






Psycosis with training scrog screen (not full size screen yet)











Livers with training scrog screen (not full size screen yet)







Livers x Cherry Cheese mutilated lmao






Lemon Haze clone shortly after being taken, should pull throgh they normal do lol






Lemon Haze, this did have a screen on as u can tell but i noticed i was a bit heavy handed with one of the stalks so duct taped it so its still and gonna leave it for a few days to harden up in place,











i noticed them both at the same time, thought my tent was a bit noisy lmao. thank fuck i wasnt in flowering with the livers and 'co lol.

Hope ur all good?

Las 


edit - bloody pictures tonight lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice set of pics man. And I did pump it up whilst I was perusing through. Garden is looking very nice my friend, keep up the good work! And I hear ya about schmooking a lot lol. 

Have a good one man, getting to be that time for me. Back to the world of the working lol

Hey your L x CC looks like my #2 pheno. It has a nice, pretty strong dank smell to it


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 10, 2011)

LAS
everything is looking sweet my friend
some good gardening there!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Lemon Haze, this did have a screen on as u can tell but i noticed i was a bit heavy handed with one of the stalks so duct taped it so its still and gonna leave it for a few days to harden up in place,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heya just wondered in this pic were u talking about the fact that ur carbon filter looks like its hanging on for dear life.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks ladies and gents 

yeah lgp ur right it was hanging on for dear life, not sure why it dint fall down lol. thank fuck it happened during veg of the livers and 'co rather than full flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

sup laz man! everything dialled in good and proper! i found my seals were doing much the same using proper white duct tape. ive switched to gorilla tape and cable ties. so far so good  

gardens lookin all gravy bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the garden Las!!!!!!!!! 
Thank goodness your filter didnt fall!!!!!!!...wow.. 
The cheesey surprise looks so delicious!!! 
So tell me about your feeding schedule... what makes it so much nicer?
Is that plain water droplets on your plants? or some special foliar feed?
Im totally stoked you have a Snow White growing.. mine totally reek... and they are my biggest plants as well.. 
Ill be looking foward to seeing what you do with your beast!
Best wishes for a successful grow!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace 
Doc Trichs


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Apr 11, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks ladies and gents
> 
> yeah lgp ur right it was hanging on for dear life, not sure why it dint fall down lol. thank fuck it happened during veg of the livers and 'co rather than full flower


ye defo an atleast u wernt in there when it happened, coz that might have given u a nasty head ache


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup laz man! everything dialled in good and proper! i found my seals were doing much the same using proper white duct tape. ive switched to gorilla tape and cable ties. so far so good
> 
> gardens lookin all gravy bro


thanks bro, i'll be putting some cable ties around it lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Love the garden Las!!!!!!!!!
> Thank goodness your filter didnt fall!!!!!!!...wow..
> The cheesey surprise looks so delicious!!!
> So tell me about your feeding schedule... what makes it so much nicer?
> ...


*cough cough* LIQUID SEAWEED AND WATER..... lmfao come on doc u should know the script of by heart by now lol. 

new feeding with the Canna N and bumping my EC up a little more i think its helping with my old yellowing problem 



Lil ganja princess said:


> ye defo an atleast u wernt in there when it happened, coz that might have given u a nasty head ache


ouch yeah that thing aint light lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 11, 2011)

You're gonna need a bigger boat/filter said Chief Brody


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2011)

hahaha
i told you m8.. it was a fluke to cut that photo when i did cuz i did more work on that drawing and now it looks like this.. and this wont last long either.. lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey bro, everthing lookin good over here as usaul lol!!!..........glad to hear you sorted that prob out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

aaaaagh its a multi cocked ganja leaf from mars!!! run for the hills and cover your stars.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaaagh its a multi cocked ganja leaf from mars!!! run for the hills and cover your stars.


Haha your in a perky mood this morning don.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning fingerez long time no speak (well proper talk anyway). Been quite busy lately with everything. I have gotten to a point now where I am getting 3-4 oz every 2 week from my perpetual. Gonna have to mix things up a bit me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Haha your in a perky mood this morning don.



hahah you think? didnt hit the bongo this morning.....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> You're gonna need a bigger boat/filter said Chief Brody


ahh dont say that osc bro lmao  my 4" rhino can hold out a tent full of lemon and blue cheese which is pretty stinky. i've upgraded to the 5" rhino but u might buy another to scrub the air inside before it goes through the extraction filter. what u think bro?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha
> i told you m8.. it was a fluke to cut that photo when i did cuz i did more work on that drawing and now it looks like this.. and this wont last long either.. lol
> View attachment 1545143


haha yeah thats progressed a bit since the last time i saw it  looking good mate 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey bro, everthing lookin good over here as usaul lol!!!..........glad to hear you sorted that prob out


nice one bro, not sure which problem u ment but everythings under contoll at the moment 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aaaaagh its a multi cocked ganja leaf from mars!!! run for the hills and cover your stars.





ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Haha your in a perky mood this morning don.


hahahah 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning fingerez long time no speak (well proper talk anyway). Been quite busy lately with everything. I have gotten to a point now where I am getting 3-4 oz every 2 week from my perpetual. Gonna have to mix things up a bit me thinks.


nice bro sounds like u got everything locked down now bro  cant wait to see some pics when ur ready mate 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you think? didnt hit the bongo this morning.....


haha i get a bit quirky when i've not had a smoke lol. fire up the bongo bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah I'll defo throw a pic or 2 up when I get a min. Ive got a few of last nights harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ahh dont say that osc bro lmao  my 4" rhino can hold out a tent full of lemon and blue cheese which is pretty stinky. i've upgraded to the 5" rhino but u might buy another to scrub the air inside before it goes through the extraction filter. what u think bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had a couple of pints and the lad from upstairs has jut popped in for a jake so its back to the pube....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

your inbox is strange


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Cant belive no ones bigged this up lol.





Trippi


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your inbox is strange


thats what my doctor said after my last prostate exam lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah really..what the hell????????lol
. but wait till next week.. Part 3.. even trippier Mr. west.. goal: Vertigo 
LOL...this bitch aint done YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cant belive no ones bigged this up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is an awesome talent isn't she...


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning from sunny Amsterdam, I have asked the weather man Piet ("Piets weer bericht" as it is known) to try and keep good old Sandy the Sun around until end of the 9th month...he said he will see what he can do!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Yeah I'll defo throw a pic or 2 up when I get a min. Ive got a few of last nights harvest.


sweet bro feel free to post on here 2 i'm sure the boys and girls would like to see, thinking about some kushberry x pineapple punch for my next attempt at seeds lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive had a couple of pints and the lad from upstairs has jut popped in for a jake so its back to the pube....


get involved lad  good on ya bro 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your inbox is strange


hahahaha  good one doc but so is urs :/ lol



mr west said:


> Cant belive no ones bigged this up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigg it up my selector  hahaha yeah its a wicked and trippy drawing 



mr west said:


> thats what my doctor said after my last prostate exam lol


oh er misses lol 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah really..what the hell????????lol
> . but wait till next week.. Part 3.. even trippier Mr. west.. goal: Vertigo
> LOL...this bitch aint done YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody hell!!!!!!!!


ur so cool doc 



Illumination said:


> She is an awesome talent isn't she...


indeed my friend, indeed. hope ur good lumi bro?



DST said:


> Morning from sunny Amsterdam, I have asked the weather man Piet ("Piets weer bericht" as it is known) to try and keep good old Sandy the Sun around until end of the 9th month...he said he will see what he can do!!!
> 
> Peace, DST


god bless ya D  little over cast here today but she keeps on poking her head out of the clouds for a few mins/secs 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> just dropping by to say ola.........
> good morning! mmmmmuah!


morning sweets its afternoon here now but morning all the same  have a good day mate 



sweet i love cracking a computer that i've been working on for a few days. god bless ebay and its 3quid deals lol. it was overheating and just needed a new part (heat sink clamp, shitty intel board) stuck a new fan on it and she's running nice and cool again. the thermostat was just switching it off coz it was getting to hot  hahaha techy talk but u dont have 2 understand it, it was mainly aimed at TTT and any other techys that i dont know about.

the main thing is its fixed 


have a good day ladies and gents 

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

hahahh theres a bloke in my building thats bang into tech stuff like that he reballs chips n allsorts minute soldering work. hes got a camera that can see under a chip still on a computer board. one day im going to ask him if i can take shots of the dope on it


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Techies (when they turn up) make me money, I love them almost as much as I love kids....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

How's it bro! Not had alot of time and this old comp. im using has a damn virus that mess's up anything your doing by shutting the whole thing down! 'Me with computer's eh!....'
So waaats up mate! That's me unemployed again lol, but got something i might need to pass a test for OOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!! 

cindy


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey las mate hows it goin?? by sayin "the prob" i just ment glad to here you sorted the yellowin of the laefs out bro now you raised and got the canna N, thought it was easier lol!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahh theres a bloke in my building thats bang into tech stuff like that he reballs chips n allsorts minute soldering work. hes got a camera that can see under a chip still on a computer board. one day im going to ask him if i can take shots of the dope on it


haha i got one of them 100x usb microscopes i should get more pics up of the crystals. who remembers the pic of the ice hash???? probs no one lol



DST said:


> Techies (when they turn up) make me money, I love them almost as much as I love kids....


hahaha quality mate 



Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it bro! Not had alot of time and this old comp. im using has a damn virus that mess's up anything your doing by shutting the whole thing down! 'Me with computer's eh!....'
> So waaats up mate! That's me unemployed again lol, but got something i might need to pass a test for OOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!!
> 
> cindy


doh, sorry 2 hear that bro but i'm sure u'll make the best of the situation  little bit messy on my butter was ya bro hahaha, glad it worked to be honest mate thats all that mattered 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey las mate hows it goin?? by sayin "the prob" i just ment glad to here you sorted the yellowin of the laefs out bro now you raised and got the canna N, thought it was easier lol!!!


ahhh gotcha bro yeah everythings going swell got my blue cheese 4-5 weeks into flower and its hardly dropping yellow leaves which is good going for a cheese strain lol (well it is with me and a few other cheese growers on here) lol


even more techy stuff 2day, that pc i fixed is only able to chip my xbox  i've put my original flash back on it and i'm getting a second drive which i unplug for my copied games  in other words i can chip xbox's now lol, pretty easy when u know how lol


----------



## Dezracer (Apr 13, 2011)

What up Las?!

Tings is lookin mighty good oer eer. Keep em goin ya know!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

Hope your getting nice big ZZZZed's las, sweet dreams (wet 'n'all lol)
Cant sleep, i was in dreemland for a couple hours thisafternoon. First day of work for 3 weeks with Saturday's, so it was the day for an extra large cookie "hense the sleep  "

Catch you soon bro


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 13, 2011)

Las your my hero!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

Dezracer said:


> What up Las?!
> 
> Tings is lookin mighty good oer eer. Keep em goin ya know!


good 2 hear from u mate  cheers for the good vibes bro 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hope your getting nice big ZZZZed's las, sweet dreams (wet 'n'all lol)
> Cant sleep, i was in dreemland for a couple hours thisafternoon. First day of work for 3 weeks with Saturday's, so it was the day for an extra large cookie "hense the sleep  "
> 
> Catch you soon bro


sweet glad mate that they worked 



HotPhyre said:


> Las your my hero!!!


not sure what u mean bro exactly but thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

posty been yet?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> posty been yet?


well yeah kinda lol bloody missed it didnt I lol

ur inbox is full bro lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

knocked with a feather eh. westies did the same... lazy feckers they are. emptied


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

Im still shocked i cought the posty today lo. Couldnt belive it wen i opend the door and she turned round and said "oh your in" wen i know she didnt knock lol least she had the prcel lol.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

It was suppose to be exactly like that, no clue but u feel good 

everyone needs that once in a while


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knocked with a feather eh. westies did the same... lazy feckers they are. emptied


thats cheeky, the lazy twats



mr west said:


> Im still shocked i cought the posty today lo. Couldnt belive it wen i opend the door and she turned round and said "oh your in" wen i know she didnt knock lol least she had the prcel lol.


yeah i bet bro i was sleeping anyway but i normaly wake up to the door knocking, i got an open plan house kinda thing lol



HotPhyre said:


> It was suppose to be exactly like that, no clue but u feel good
> 
> everyone needs that once in a while


haha i thought u was taking the piss for a second but then i realised u wasnt really like that lol. cheers bro, feels good now lol

ur the real hero bro with ur job mate, i take my hat of to you  come on guys and girls i'm sure u can work it out with that clue and his user name lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome 






Psychosis scrog 






Livers / The Blues scrog






Lemon Haze with a split stem from being to rough lol. held in place so it should heal lol, what a doughnut u would of thought i would have learned by now. also snapped another branch at the top lol. u never would of thought its my favorite strain in my garden lol.






Blue Cheese, clone from a re-veg thats why i'm guessing the 3 pronged leaves??






Snow White "The Doc" 






Livers x Cherry Cheese Mini Scrog, gonna re-pot her soon lol











Shepheards Pie


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

Woo the cook too, i love it, that sheperads pie looks awesome dude, im really starting to cook a lot more, got the green thumb now trying to make some fuckin bread crumbs lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Woo the cook too, i love it, that sheperads pie looks awesome dude, im really starting to cook a lot more, got the green thumb now trying to make some fuckin bread crumbs lol


thanks bro, hmmm thinking about it it wasnt a strict shephards pie, scotch bonnet pepper sauce inside the meat sauce and mashed carrots and potatoes as the top with grated cheese. in the oven for about 45 mins to brown the top then we left it for 15 mins before digging in. it was really good


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 14, 2011)

My mouth is watering now, thanks, lol. 

i made 2 soft boiled eggs, with toast/butter with a side of ham cooked on a fryin pan, that was my breakfast. Thinkin about 2 hotpockets and some bbq chips for lunch lol

thats my typical day lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

now u got me all hungry and s++t lol. back in time for the art show over at Dr. Amber Tric's thread

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/408757-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon.html


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

man ur grow is so fuckin stylin'. your plants have so much character and style to them. they screem with love, damn how do you do it? lol
Im so fuckin excited to see these plants grow into massive beasts
 i have a feeling your going to be breakin some records here with yieldage...awesome fingerez!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks a lot doc ur words are always so nice and colourful 

cant wait for u to try out this style of growing u've progressed so much in the last few months


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot doc ur words are always so nice and colourful
> 
> cant wait for u to try out this style of growing u've progressed so much in the last few months


I cant wait either!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the kind words about my growing skills, id be shit with out you around m8!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all the help, im hoping one day my garden will look as amazing as yours. I love the way you have that huge fan leave sticking out of your Livers/cherry cheese trellis, thats the fingerez style that i dig so much! thats a one happy lady there. PEace amber


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;GLfEU5lelUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLfEU5lelUM[/video]

For anyone who thinks the UK is midsummer murders, nice little cottages everywhere, red telephone boxes and cups of tea


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2011)

Lemon Haze doing really well under the 250MH and 125cfl hanging above it lol 5-6 weeks 12.12






Blue Cheese aprox 5-6 weeks 12.12 not looking as big as it normaly is but smells just the same lol, cant wait for some of that gonna run it 9 weeks, should just finish off under the 600 if my timings right.






BX2 Cheesy Surprises females just showed sex, with a nevilles haze female stretching on the right






Woof woof  fuck me bro couldnt of picked a smaller bottle to ram her in lmfao  hahaha just messing. i'm sure she'll be ok by this afternoon dont look like its leaning, just crumpled up lol  thanks bro mucho appricio 



Xbox 360 mod for anyone thats interested






Xbox 360 before mod






After mod (small fan fitted to extra GPU heatsink and fans at back to draw more air through. more direction of airflow through the CPU heatsink, which is not in pic as i did it after lol)






Fans put on the back to help with airflow, its running so cool now its untrue. thinking about powering them from the xbox also and fixing them to the back after putting the case back on. getting another cd drive to "chip" so i can run the legit firmware for playing online and the other cd drive for copied games. gonna get a ps3 before long anyway, seen my mate chip that already lol




Have a great weekend my RUI friends 

Las


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning mate. A great show there las, i had to take the heavy duty screen of my mini scrog ( need more time to check you'r skills bro lol ).
Was just looking at your x-box mod's, and noticed the other week you mention something about doin this n that with them. My lad is interested to know if there's any tip's you can give for him? His console is working good, but has 2 so might be worth opening the older one if something intersting can be done to enhance it Mr. Techi lol.

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

DOG's are happy in tight places Las!!! Have a good weekend.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100512015447AAxakVq
it dipend on the dog i think lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey las nice update bro, love the 12/12 tent pics too!!!!..............Cant wait to see that BC finish up with the 600w thats gunna be some show lol!!!!
Can you do the same with the new slim xbox mate??????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

nice update bro, shepherds pie looks scrumptious. dope looks nicer  aye sorry the dog was in a cramped cage for the journey. smaller bottles keeps the root riot in place or the thing would have been up n doon like a bouncin bean.

having the xbox so you can just flip between legit and dodge for games would be fuckin kool man.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning mate. A great show there las, i had to take the heavy duty screen of my mini scrog ( need more time to check you'r skills bro lol ).
> Was just looking at your x-box mod's, and noticed the other week you mention something about doin this n that with them. My lad is interested to know if there's any tip's you can give for him? His console is working good, but has 2 so might be worth opening the older one if something intersting can be done to enhance it Mr. Techi lol.
> 
> cindy


might be expencive but send it down if u want bro? i need u 2 take a picture of the cd tray ejected from the top and i'll tell ya if i can do it or not.




DST said:


> DOG's are happy in tight places Las!!! Have a good weekend.
> 
> DST


cheers bro same 2 u 



mr west said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100512015447AAxakVq
> it dipend on the dog i think lol


hahaha funny "do u like dags"



PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey las nice update bro, love the 12/12 tent pics too!!!!..............Cant wait to see that BC finish up with the 600w thats gunna be some show lol!!!!
> Can you do the same with the new slim xbox mate??????


hmmm i suppose so, as mentioned to cindy take a picture of ur cd drive from the top and i'll let u know lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice update bro, shepherds pie looks scrumptious. dope looks nicer  aye sorry the dog was in a cramped cage for the journey. smaller bottles keeps the root riot in place or the thing would have been up n doon like a bouncin bean.
> 
> having the xbox so you can just flip between legit and dodge for games would be fuckin kool man.


cheers again bro. i used a lucosade bottle and cut it just above the thiner bit, seemed 2 hold it in place at the pinch point of the bottle


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 15, 2011)

Alls looking mint mate.
You fuckers have made me hungry. I love a proper shepherds pie, my mrs makes it with mince beef which just ain't right imo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2011)

HI Las, hows it going today? any shepards pie left? that looked really really yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning bro. Another early one eh! lol. Just in to say I'm liking the happier las mate. The fun is back and your like a new man again 
'Good Vibes'


----------



## aotearoa420 (Apr 16, 2011)

hey las

Havent been around the RIU forums for a while

however just wanted to say thanks

am trying your individual scrog technique on my ladies this time round
Big bud strain.

dam they go crazy dont they, had to vege longer than i wanted as my flower room was
full, so have growth everywhere,

Mad styles with all the other super cropping techniques I have learnt from other RIU users.

Thanks Las I think i have found a technique that suits my style and groom room conditions

Jah


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

For anyone interested

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Alls looking mint mate.
> You fuckers have made me hungry. I love a proper shepherds pie, my mrs makes it with mince beef which just ain't right imo


lol yeah that was made with mince beef lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Las, hows it going today? any shepards pie left? that looked really really yummy!!!!!!!!!!


yeah theres some in the freezer actualy but not sure it would make it over, esp with how long the screens have taken lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning bro. Another early one eh! lol. Just in to say I'm liking the happier las mate. The fun is back and your like a new man again
> 'Good Vibes'


hahahaha cheers bro glad u enjoyed ur evening last night lol 



aotearoa420 said:


> hey las
> 
> Havent been around the RIU forums for a while
> 
> ...


sweet bro hit us up with a link when u do and post it here so some of the pro's can help out as well 



Illumination said:


> For anyone interested
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html
> 
> Namaste'


sweet bro already subbed 


been a good weekend, stoned to the bone lol. not so much today, walked down town and got some bits for the front garden which is looking good after i removed a few shrubs and plants, planted some grass seed, etc. got a hanging basket to go on the hanger i've got outside for one, gonna germinate some seeds in coco as i'm not bringing soil from the garden in the house lol. the garden is starting to get there, i'd like a small fence to go around the edge and some other bits and bobs need doing lol

also been tending the inside gardens, the dog is re-potted after a little bit of mistreating (shhh dont tell dst) and has sprung back to life  put a new screen on the lemon haze as she's growing quite quickly now  also had a little tinker with my light in the downstairs 12.12 tent, made it a proper vertical with the light in the middle lol. removed the reflector inside the tube and spaced everything around it. i was looking at the pic i posted on friday and now i've removed the male bx2 cheesy surprises there was the space to do it so the light could get nearer the blue cheese and lemon haze.

i've decided to hold out till next sunday to flip my scrog tent to 12.12 as the livers screen is not full yet although the psycosis is.... lol i might flip towards the end of next week  lmao


hope u enjoyed ur weekends

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Master chef, need some advice. Or tips, or pointers, hell maybe I'll just swing by and you can show me lol. Nah nothing really, just making some butter, have done it once before. I just simmered it very very slow for about 20/30 min when I did it last, sound about right? Using 8 grams of hash and I guess one stick of butter today.

Nice update las and enjoyed hearing about the outdoor yard stuff ; !) Enjoy the rest of yourn evening my friend


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Master chef, need some advice. Or tips, or pointers, hell maybe I'll just swing by and you can show me lol. Nah nothing really, just making some butter, have done it once before. I just simmered it very very slow for about 20/30 min when I did it last, sound about right? Using 8 grams of hash and I guess one stick of butter today.
> 
> Nice update las and enjoyed hearing about the outdoor yard stuff ; !) Enjoy the rest of yourn evening my friend


haha good luck with ur meds when u eat them u nutta using hash hahaha 

i've read on here that 2-24 hours is the norm for cooking the butter slowly but i'm not sure how long u would need as u have refined the thc already? help us out ladies and gents with ur inputs, i'm sure DST would know the answer  lol


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

To clarify butter - roughly 2 hour cooking, (do not stir)
For cooking hash/bud (under 30minutes)
Trim I have never cooked with.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Evening bro. Just settling down, had a rare sunny day. So got the cold one's in and went to see an old friend who i first went to the Dam with in 2004 for a catch-smoke-up lol.
Hope you had a good Day mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

alreet LAz sounds like the perfect weekend, im going to get my pots filled up this week, gonna go easy on the nutes this year tho last year i had the biggest brightest baskets, the neighbours were quizzing me then they all keeled over broon bread. 

ive made butter with the trim a few times i generally pop it on a gentle heat for about an hour to an hour n a half depending what im doing/ how much trim is in the pot. i love the smell its like weedy ovaltine.

got my scrog sorted out this weekend too 

happy gardening brospeh


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Sup Geezer! You gonna be around later mate? Been baked a bit much latley thinking i was going to have to knock it on the head for a job test, but the sweat is over lol, and good timing as me own is no too far of coming ready   

cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah las stop smoking and start posting lol just messing m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

alright mate, long time! had a bit of a crazy week and havent been able to get on but the gardens coming along mint, bet you can't wait to get some more of that lemon back in your stash! Sounds like you've had a pretty sweet weekend as well, take it easy man.

ps just like this if youre really stoned haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

Alright bro. Been quiet of late, hope that's agood sign that ur working hard and playing Harder 

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

its packed away now, did it last night but its a bit quite on the boards so thought i'd share.

back later for a nice big update, flipped the scrogs to 12.12 last night 

Las


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

i spy vertical lighting..


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2011)

me too mate very cool


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

oh hey, new garden! lookin' good brother. . . trust all is well.


----------



## 4tatude (Apr 21, 2011)

looking good las, lets see the scrog!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

sorry ladies and gents busy day but got a portable aircon brand new for 100 quid, pics 2moro.....


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

DST said:


> To clarify butter - roughly 2 hour cooking, (do not stir)
> For cooking hash/bud (under 30minutes)
> Trim I have never cooked with.
> 
> ...


theres a man with a plan for sending u into hyperspace  cheers bro 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening bro. Just settling down, had a rare sunny day. So got the cold one's in and went to see an old friend who i first went to the Dam with in 2004 for a catch-smoke-up lol.
> Hope you had a good Day mate.


hey bro yeah been having good days of late enjoying the weather and helping my buddy out 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet LAz sounds like the perfect weekend, im going to get my pots filled up this week, gonna go easy on the nutes this year tho last year i had the biggest brightest baskets, the neighbours were quizzing me then they all keeled over broon bread.
> 
> ive made butter with the trim a few times i generally pop it on a gentle heat for about an hour to an hour n a half depending what im doing/ how much trim is in the pot. i love the smell its like weedy ovaltine.
> 
> ...


haha yeah my bushes are doing great  they get mainly water from the regualar water changes in the fish tank which has nitrates and nitrites in it lol. also moved a shrub round the corner, gave it a nice drink of some organic canna i had laying around and some liquid seeweed for shock, seems to be ok so far but it will probs die in a week or so lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup Geezer! You gonna be around later mate? Been baked a bit much latley thinking i was going to have to knock it on the head for a job test, but the sweat is over lol, and good timing as me own is no too far of coming ready
> 
> cindy


hmmm sorry been missing everyone lately lol 



sambo020482 said:


> yeah las stop smoking and start posting lol just messing m8.


i dont smoke mate u must have me confused with someone else.... 



WOWgrow said:


> alright mate, long time! had a bit of a crazy week and havent been able to get on but the gardens coming along mint, bet you can't wait to get some more of that lemon back in your stash! Sounds like you've had a pretty sweet weekend as well, take it easy man.
> 
> ps just like this if youre really stoned haha.


hahaha yeah the good old like button, been checking my msg's replying to a few while chilling smoking my bed time joint with the intentions of replying but it all gets a bit to much to think about. mornings are the best but i had 17 notifications the other day i was like WTF haha. 11 likes and 6 msgs lmao  



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright bro. Been quiet of late, hope that's agood sign that ur working hard and playing Harder
> 
> cindy


sure thing bro been playing hard thats for sure, not so much work (well not in the eyes of the goverment lol)



las fingerez said:


> its packed away now, did it last night but its a bit quite on the boards so thought i'd share.
> 
> back later for a nice big update, flipped the scrogs to 12.12 last night
> 
> Las


yeah was fun having the vert setup for a while, the blue cheese is looking really small this time due to the amount of lumens i recon also been on a blue MH bulb most of the grow lol. she sure smells remo for 6 weeks though got a it para transporting it upstairs inbetween tents lol. when i moved the light in the middle i did see an improvement so might run a 600w downstairs in the winter in the same format? thanks big D for the insperation, i only set it up that way to start as it was practical for that shitty old dr80 tent with 2 ducting holes.



DST said:


> i spy vertical lighting..


thanks big D for the insperation, i only set it up that way to start as it was practical for that shitty old dr80 tent with 2 ducting holes. really like it now 



mr west said:


> me too mate very cool


thanks bro  hope u LGP and the bump are well?



Bobotrank said:


> oh hey, new garden! lookin' good brother. . . trust all is well.


cheers matey  



4tatude said:


> looking good las, lets see the scrog!!


"get ur scrogs out for the lads"



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


cool pic ambs cheers girl 







Welcome one and all






Psycosis Scrog






Livers Scrog






Lemon Haze scrog






Blue Cheese 6 weeks 12.12 wishing i put some 6" floppy mesh over it now lol only gonna get worse the floppy stinky bitch lol normaly a bit bigger by this point, been growing it for more than 2 years, dont think it will ever go  nor will the......






Lemon Haze 6 weeks 12.12







Couple of BX2 Cheesys






Couple of BX2 Cheesys






Neville's Haze 4-5 weeks 12.12






Livers x Cherry Cheese






Veg room











Livers x Cherry Cheese, now a 45 degree scrog lmao






Blue Cheese scrog going in when the 6 week lemon and blue come down 






Snow White "The Doc"






DOG Kush looking much better after her little trauma lol






Clones, Livers, Psyco, Blue Cheese and Lemon Haze 


Have a great long weekend people, i'm off 2 a BBQ with some friends 

Take it easy,

Las 






The GetsBox


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Welcome one and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody amazin Las!!!.........what a line up youve got mate, im a jealous boy lol!!..............cant wait to see all them "Las Fingerez mini Scrog's" turn out gunna be some show!!!!...............Real healthy green bro, not a yellow leaf insight bro got it bang on now gunna be wicked!! as usual lol

p.s........is that the new xbox??? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey las whats going on bru! Your plants all look very healthy and happy,,,,,hope you are too my friend, enjoy the bbq : !)


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Can I get an extra chop please?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bloody amazin Las!!!.........what a line up youve got mate, im a jealous boy lol!!..............cant wait to see all them "Las Fingerez mini Scrog's" turn out gunna be some show!!!!...............Real healthy green bro, not a yellow leaf insight bro got it bang on now gunna be wicked!! as usual lol
> 
> p.s........is that the new xbox??? lol


yeah its that new slimline model  hahaha. cheers bro cant wait for the strech myself now to see how big they are gonna end up above the screens 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey las whats going on bru! Your plants all look very healthy and happy,,,,,hope you are too my friend, enjoy the bbq : !)


yeah brother i'm good cheers, hope the same for u???



DST said:


> Can I get an extra chop please?


sure thing boss


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

have fun all the time my bro!! As always all looks awesome

Namaste'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol.......the new 1 black i got and got the detachable hardrive thingy mate could i still chip it or what ever???


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol.......the new 1 black i got and got the detachable hardrive thingy mate could i still chip it or what ever???


Thought you were the sparky pukka lol, messin mate. you can chip pretty much anything now, I haven't got a clue though how.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

I am going to shoot them boys in blue if they try! And I mean that in the depths of my being...I am love but I am rebel revolution hearted......

Namaste'


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Thought you were the sparky pukka lol, messin mate. you can chip pretty much anything now, I haven't got a clue though how.


Lol electronics are a total different thing to what i do mate i havent got a clue either!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol.......the new 1 black i got and got the detachable hardrive thingy mate could i still chip it or what ever???





WOWgrow said:


> Thought you were the sparky pukka lol, messin mate. you can chip pretty much anything now, I haven't got a clue though how.


lol we used 2 have a bit of banter on site with the sparks "give them more than 3 cables and there fucked" lmao only messing bro, didnt know u was a sparks though lol. my mates got his test in june then he's qualified 



Illumination said:


> I am going to shoot them boys in blue if they try! And I mean that in the depths of my being...I am love but I am rebel revolution hearted......
> 
> Namaste'


good on ya bro 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol electronics are a total different thing to what i do mate i havent got a clue either!!!


lol yeah it might be chipable but u can fuck it up and kill the box so be careful if ur thinking about it lol. thing is u cant go online which is a bit shit as well. i'm getting another cd drive so i can have the "chipped/flashed" drive running the copies and my original cd drive for going online  getting the other cd drive next weekend so i'll post some pics after futher modding 

off 2 make some canna butter  pulled a nice couple of lemony g-bomb out of the trim, lovely


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol we used 2 have a bit of banter on site with the sparks "give them more than 3 cables and there fucked" lmao only messing bro, didnt know u was a sparks though lol. my mates got his test in june then he's qualified
> 
> lol yeah it might be chipable but u can fuck it up and kill the box so be careful if ur thinking about it lol. thing is u cant go online which is a bit shit as well. i'm getting another cd drive so i can have the "chipped/flashed" drive running the copies and my original cd drive for going online  getting the other cd drive next weekend so i'll post some pics after futher modding
> 
> off 2 make some canna butter  pulled a nice couple of lemony g-bomb out of the trim, lovely


Yeah mate a sparky passed all me college and workin as a full spark, just ant done me NVQ3 yet though! paid for it just havent finished lol..................dont think ill bother with the box i only play on COD or fifa, tigers.....depends witch mates im on line with and then i play a lot of Trials HD on me own!
Good luck on the butter............that reminds me still got my g13 trim in the freezer think i might give this butter a go!!!!! cheers


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

say good bye to the few days if u do  i make it at night so not to worry about the smell to much but i keep a lid on the pot and it dont get to bad really, i thought it would be worse 

time for a cuppa and a nice lemony zoot


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds nice mate, im off now...........Happy tokin!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;b85COxs6uos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b85COxs6uos&feature=related[/video]

my girl can sing live thats for sure  what a song, think everyone can relate to this tune at some point in there life???

Las 

edit 

[video=youtube;JXBfYcjgB4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXBfYcjgB4Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;whSYTSXm8wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whSYTSXm8wo[/video]

love it 


[video=youtube;T1aU1wbFSTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1aU1wbFSTs[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]

sorry last one 

edit - that is one cool vid, 1st time i've seen it lol. they dont make music with passion like they used to


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 22, 2011)

WOWgrow just made my evening, nice one brother  cookies in the oven, rolling a zoot back in a hour to report in if i'm still alive, upped the ante on the strenght (as if last time wasnt strong enough) well it is the holidays lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 22, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> WOWgrow just made my evening, nice one brother  cookies in the oven, rolling a zoot back in a hour to report in if i'm still alive, upped the ante on the strenght (as if last time wasnt strong enough) well it is the holidays lol


lol good man. have a goood un


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

upping the dose! good drills lad. the true meaning of easter bank holiday, getting wasted in the sun lmao


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool tunes lad. I saw Mr Weller in the Dam, he's great live!! Have a hazey one. DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the vid las, it was great! I love gnr and prolly have more of their tunes on my playlist then anyone else lol. Seen Snake live in Montreal but he def needed his buddy Axel.

Have a good weekend bro, I'll be around all weekend if you want to hit me up. Not much going on this weekend, not even easter


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Sick, it's rock and roll mornin' over at Las' pad. I'm jammin'... and burning, too   Great playlist this mornin' bru!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2011)

SHHHHHHITTT!!!!!!! fingerez your garden is so fuckin ROCKIN!!!!!!!!!!! 
everything looks so super amazing.. green and healthy and BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
i cant believe how much cheeze you have,lol.. i think you will always be cheezy..lol
AND
This girl you have scroggin at a 45 degree angle.. SWEET! how very creative and cool looking.. i love it,, haha you and don really really blow my minds with your scrog techniques... I could just stare at your beautiful pictures for hours.. and all that fresh buddage.. man,,, your going to be so amped at harvest time. 
hope you have a fuckin awesome killa night fingerez..peace amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Morning Bro. Hope and trust alls good, Giong to give you a shout later ok mate 

cindy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

Were are ya mate?......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

longer weekend than most eh haha staring into the mirror?


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 26, 2011)

haha  yeah fuck me that butter is strong lol. fucked a couple of my mates up and myself


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

lol, did it keep you comatosed for a good few hours? I frickin love butter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

sounds like it kept him comatosed for a few daze..lol.. or yeah like 96 hours.. i wonder if he puked like i did eating hash cookies a couple weeks ago..?? lol


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

I heard that visitors to the Dam often get given hash cakes to eat, just a rumour I heard like....hummm-de-dummmm.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> I heard that visitors to the Dam often get given hash cakes to eat, just a rumour I heard like....hummm-de-dummmm.


a lad fromwork went damn but dont smoke. the lads where gettin smashed but he didnt want to try that ''dirty shit'' so e just had something to eat so he had some space cake problem is hes that undereducated when it comes to drugs that he didnt know what space cake was. i headr he went to a bad place not long after.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah 
to 
DST:
hahahha, what the fuck.. 
i believe it !!!!!!! my aunt told me they do that to septics.
hummm deee dummm hahahahah...your cute, very cute..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

i think he's really totally glued to the tube right now getting all prepped for the royal wedding.bless his heart. i dont think he'll be around till after its over this weekend. 
hes one cheezy guy ya know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

you guys find eating cake/butter/brownies hmmm anyway, makes you feel stoned from the belly up?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i think he's really totally glued to the tube right now getting all prepped for the royal wedding.bless his heart. i dont think he'll be around till after its over this weekend.
> hes one cheezy guy ya know.


Haha Las did ya hear that lol?! Your not going to let the doc talk to ya like that, and get away with are ya 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you guys find eating cake/butter/brownies hmmm anyway, makes you feel stoned from the belly up?


I found it to be somewhat narcotic, good muscle relaxant, a bit like an oxy buzz. But I was averaging over a gram a day and my tolerance built up quite quickly. 

Cheers all, sounds like a thunder storm rolling in!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright las, how's it mate! Was going to give you a bell but still a bit early. 
Catch you soon mate 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

a gram of kief a day will keep you away from anything or one haha! im long overdue a butter run but the hash is a lot more profitable.....


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you guys find eating cake/butter/brownies hmmm anyway, makes you feel stoned from the belly up?


Whenever I've had butter it's always like the heaviest body stone but your head feels really light and floaty. Definitely enjoy that high a lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

yeah me too but its a bit of a time constraint eh eatin an incredibly bad brownie it could be nowt till your metabolism kicks you up the arse, then the journey begins. best high from dope imho


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah me too but its a bit of a time constraint eh eatin an incredibly bad brownie it could be nowt till your metabolism kicks you up the arse, then the journey begins. best high from dope imho


have to agree bout it being the best high you can get from dope i only really discovered the butter a couple of years ago and fucking love it! before that my only eating experience was crumbling a Q of soapbar just straight into a muffin mix no making butter etc just crumbled straight in lol then i ate all 4 of the muffins at once and within 20mins i was being bout the sickest ive ever been in me life just couldnt stop spewing lol then i just passed out and didnt wake up for bout 12hrs lol was 10yrs ago now but put me of edibles for a fair amount of time lol

gonna make the ghee butter soon pyscho n livers ghee butter should hit the spot lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

shit doc u let my secret out why i aint been on the boards, cant wait for the wedding i'm having a street party on my own, jellied eells the lot 

being stoned on butter for me is stoned to the core i've not managed a whitey yet but the other night i realised i'd had a few to quickly and backed of eating anymore for a while. was fun though. realised when i went upstairs and clean forgot what i went up for then came over all fuzzy headed lol good times, slapped zombies on and went with the flow 

have a great day ladies and gents, gonna fire the oven up for a "couple" of cookies  see ya in a few days lmao. pulling the blue cheese down in a few days should have oz and a half dry of SENSI hmmm gonna be nice to smoke seedless weed 

Las


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

haha, yeh, it's easier for us not to whitey cause we make em, know how much is in them. The same can't be expected for one of my poor unsuspecting mates who spent the entire night greener than jim carey in the mask and throwing up lol. When you're really really stoned theres nout better than just playing some xbox or watching a film and just monging out. I found I didn't get any paranoia what so ever from eating, its like a "cleaner" high almost, fucking love it! 

That sounds nice las, I got nothing at the minute but a bit of butter in the freezer, which reminds me, I should really make some cookies! Have a good one mate.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

sweet wow good description of the buzz it is quite "clean"  hope ur good sir?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2011)

Too happy to be paranoid I think. Edibles are amazing and I would have em everyday if I could.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah no paranoia at all with me on cookies 

[video=youtube;nv584jRwh0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv584jRwh0s[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

thats exactly it its a clean high. no para no fear just baked to the bones.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey las hows it goin bro!!................you got a recipe for this killa butter lol????.......think its about time to get the g13 trim out the freezer! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> sweet wow good description of the buzz it is quite "clean"  hope ur good sir?


Bit of a double edged sword really, feels clean and harmless but it will put you on your friggin arse lol. Im grand tar las, finally on the mend but havent been able to smoke at all. Going to be (in the words of don) baked to the bones when my throat heals up  

exodus is a wicked tune, i just love that guy man, I really do.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

What's wrong with your throat Wow


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey las hows it goin bro!!................you got a recipe for this killa butter lol????.......think its about time to get the g13 trim out the freezer! lol


i use 2oz trim dry ground up (couldnt find my grinder last time so not mega important) to 2 sticks of lurpack (thanks donny) unsalted butter. melt the butter on a really low heat then add the trim on an even lower heat the lowest possible, no bubbling at all (thc vaporises at a certan temp) about 15-30 mins after adding the trim add a few glasses of water, doesnt matter how much. stir well and leave on the lowest heat for 1-23 hours i've heard but i like the round number of 2 hours as it works for me. strain the leaf matter out with some fine cloth, i used my bubble bags (not the 20micron as i've lost it lol, 220 and 120 i think) leave to cool down then in the fridge over night. the butter sits at the top and the water is left at the bottom to throw away. quite simple but i probs made it complicated. theres loads of people that know how to do it so have a look at pictures on here 



WOWgrow said:


> Bit of a double edged sword really, feels clean and harmless but it will put you on your friggin arse lol. Im grand tar las, finally on the mend but havent been able to smoke at all. Going to be (in the words of don) baked to the bones when my throat heals up
> 
> exodus is a wicked tune, i just love that guy man, I really do.


yeah it sure is  seems quite fitting for today


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Evening friend. just woke after a late afternoon-ish nap that went a couple hour's longer than expected. Must have been all the sun. Or mabey smoking Livers with stella done it ???
So, was going to give you a shout but a bit late again so ill get you tomorow during decent hours again bro.

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

ok brother no worries i've just eaten 3 cookies in a row, done 2 before and was quite mental, can feel my hearing going like its underwater a bit like as i'm typing hahahaha  see ya in the morning peeps


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

dont worry m8 i lose days on the butter too lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

it has been a bit of a blur since friday actualy lmao  sweet kicking in now i'm thinking i'm gonna be stoned lol. time for a joint, picked up some lemon haze 2day, not sucha great pheno but apriciate the borrow from a friend till next week when the blue cheese is ready. should have 1.5oz of super remo bud so i'll be happy for a week hahaha just messing


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's wrong with your throat Wow


throat infection, its donal ducked! 

lol, sounds like you've got a fun night ahead of you las. give you a quid if you get to level 30 on zombies


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> throat infection, its donal ducked!
> 
> lol, sounds like you've got a fun night ahead of you las. give you a quid if you get to level 30 on zombies


Yeah I been donald ducking it this week too. Puked up a pizza about 5 days ago and apparently scratched my vocal chords or something, very scratchy sounding the first day, laryngitis the next two days and now scratchy again but my voice has come back. Can't hit the high notes though yet

Fast healing Wow!


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I been donald ducking it this week too. Puked up a pizza about 5 days ago and apparently scratched my vocal chords or something, very scratchy sounding the first day, laryngitis the next two days and now scratchy again but my voice has come back. Can't hit the high notes though yet
> 
> Fast healing Wow!


Lol I meant donal ducked as in "fucked" but it worked out that way aswell haha. Sucks doesnt it. You too mate, take it easy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2011)

its doing the rounds man my lass had it last week n im horse hehe horse today. im prescribing livers bongs and brandy.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 28, 2011)

I had it for 2 weeks and my snot turned bright orange lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i use 2oz trim dry ground up (couldnt find my grinder last time so not mega important) to 2 sticks of lurpack (thanks donny) unsalted butter. melt the butter on a really low heat then add the trim on an even lower heat the lowest possible, no bubbling at all (thc vaporises at a certan temp) about 15-30 mins after adding the trim add a few glasses of water, doesnt matter how much. stir well and leave on the lowest heat for 1-23 hours i've heard but i like the round number of 2 hours as it works for me. strain the leaf matter out with some fine cloth, i used my bubble bags (not the 20micron as i've lost it lol, 220 and 120 i think) leave to cool down then in the fridge over night. the butter sits at the top and the water is left at the bottom to throw away. quite simple but i probs made it complicated. theres loads of people that know how to do it so have a look at pictures on here


Thanks bro!!......ill let you no how it goes, whats you fave recipe with the butter??


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

only used one so far http://www.joyofbaking.com/ButterCookies.html but it works so  lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks again bro, gunna have a stab at them this weekend i thinks, gunna take the trim out tonight and defrost lol!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks again bro, gunna have a stab at them this weekend i thinks, gunna take the trim out tonight and defrost lol!


 
real easy recipe is the DR ockter cake mix's from sainsburys they take 125 g of butter i use 150 and they cook on a low heat num4 and come in all sorts of flavours.

carnt go wrong with em pukka.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

need 2 get involved with that dr ocker really at some point lol

i just chuck the trim from the freezer into the pot pukka lol. not sure if freezing it maters for butter (athough i freeze my trim for convinence) can anyone clarify pls?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> need 2 get involved with that dr ocker really at some point lol
> 
> i just chuck the trim from the freezer into the pot pukka lol. not sure if freezing it maters for butter (athough i freeze my trim for convinence) can anyone clarify pls?


i dont no anything technical but have tried freezeing it quite a few times didnt make no difference that i noticed? i often freeze the trim before the butter so i can rape the trim for kief before i chuck it in the butter.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> real easy recipe is the DR ockter cake mix's from sainsburys they take 125 g of butter i use 150 and they cook on a low heat num4 and come in all sorts of flavours.
> 
> carnt go wrong with em pukka.


Cool cheers sambo!..........me ma works at sainsburys too mate so get discount  !!!



las fingerez said:


> need 2 get involved with that dr ocker really at some point lol
> 
> i just chuck the trim from the freezer into the pot pukka lol. not sure if freezing it maters for butter (athough i freeze my trim for convinence) can anyone clarify pls?


WOW told be works better dried out mate, but geuss would work frozen, you'd just get more moisture in the mix,.......im thinkin there probs loads a ways you can do it!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

danke shun ze bitten


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah i only froze mine to save it mate, not for the process


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

mostiure dont matter 2 much coz ur adding a couple of cups of water after but i really dont think it matters either way. good luck bro


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> danke shun ze bitten


You what?? lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> mostiure dont matter 2 much coz ur adding a couple of cups of water after but i really dont think it matters either way. good luck bro


If it works from frozen mate ill go for that, sounds a lot easier then defrostin the stuff and dryin it!...............less work on the weekends the better!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> You what?? lol


i'm not sure myself but roughly thanks in german lmao, thing is i remember more german but took french for gcse lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm not sure myself but roughly thanks in german lmao, thing is i remember more german but took french for gcse lol[/Q
> 
> u need a butter break bro lmfao! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

last of the cookies in the oven right now


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> WOW told be works better dried out mate, but geuss would work frozen, you'd just get more moisture in the mix,.......im thinkin there probs loads a ways you can do it!


well that little bit of info has just done a full loop cause I got that from las LOL. probs doesnt remember after these heavy butter sessions hahaha.




las fingerez said:


> danke shun ze bitten


been playing too many nazi zombies mate haha


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> well that little bit of info has just done a full loop cause I got that from las LOL. probs doesnt remember after these heavy butter sessions hahaha.


lol yeah i think some crossed wires have happened.

this is my rota thingy (sorry been smoking suspected exodus)

dry trim after harvest

freeze

make butter / hash 

lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> well that little bit of info has just done a full loop cause I got that from las LOL. probs doesnt remember after these heavy butter sessions hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i look at the avatar and the username WoW i.e world of warshaft but your always on the ball m8 and a funny fucker at that lol i never clocked bout the zombies lol just thought las had had a cookie to many lol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

me one cookie to many dont know what u mean guv 

wow is one of the coolest chaps on here bro  got a lot of time for my younger bro


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> me one cookie to many dont know what u mean guv
> 
> wow is one of the coolest chaps on here bro  got a lot of time for my younger bro


las you look younger than me 12yr nephew bro so that dont count lolol WoW i always thought as being abit older 30s???


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

Shit guys im daft when ive smoked my 1st of the day!, been had a shower come back on abit fresher and read these post and startin thinkin wtf was we just on about and writin lol...oh well i do it all the time!.....I'm thick cos thinkin about it WOW i think you even told me las told you lol!!!..........time for my 2nd of the day i think!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 28, 2011)

I look very young. I'm only 24 like but I look about 18 . I get asked for ID for cigs lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 28, 2011)

I got asked the other day mate, said im 26 do i look 16, then i found out you have to be 18 now lol, the lady said take it as a complament i was baked at the time an just said thanks then and walked off!! funny at the time was laughin at me self walkin home lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i look at the avatar and the username WoW i.e world of warshaft but your always on the ball m8 and a funny fucker at that lol i never clocked bout the zombies lol just thought las had had a cookie to many lol


haha world of warshaft! youre the one makin me laugh and question my sanity when I made this username lol. I have only been on this planet for 20 years, the last 8 or so have been fucking class though, I tell ye! 

Im lookin forward to meetin las later on in the year and if my predictions are on we'll be getting stoned into the next centruy! lol. Right, im off to go pick the bird up so Im gonna love an leave ya, take it easy fellas!!

EDIT: lol thats funny pukka, so many awkward/ hilarious encounters happen at the cashier when youre really high.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> haha world of warshaft! youre the one makin me laugh and question my sanity when I made this username lol. I have only been on this planet for 20 years, the last 8 or so have been fucking class though, I tell ye!
> 
> Im lookin forward to meetin las later on in the year and if my predictions are on we'll be getting stoned into the next centruy! lol. Right, im off to go pick the bird up so Im gonna love an leave ya, take it easy fellas!!


yeah m8 the missus aint too happy either when i ignore her for RIU lol she calls it weedy facebook lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

its quite cool that us "new" little bunch (except willy u vet ) are all of roughly the same age and mentality, rock on the UK-ers young bloods lmfao 






12.12 tent






Lemon Haze she grows her bloody self i tell ya. i'll alow the 2 or 3 yellow leaves in the picture she's done a whole load better than last time 






Psyco at the back, livers front right and 2x bx2 cheesy surprises (short pheno's)






feck me looks like one of cindys pics but its a livers x cherry cheese almost 12.12 from seed






Veggie girls






ahhh so this is where u been then Las F lol. these where the ones i ate 3 of and my hearing went "underwater" for a little while 






about and oz of remo blue cheese took it to 57 days, took it to 59 last time and it was good 






EXODUS movement of ja people  the bud is the strain that i always bang on about that i think is the exodus and the clone is the real thing. i'll let u know if my initial reports about that weed are correct. if not then i'm in for a treat coz as i've mentioned before i know of no stronger weed than that bud on the Terry Pratchet book lol.






cheers doc 

have a great day ladies and gents, i started mine with a cheesy wake and bake 

[video=youtube;s_Zs7XS3XUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Zs7XS3XUo[/video]

Las 

edit - adele has got a such a wicked voice 

some watering today me thinks  lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice update m8, the exo looks nice and would av to agree its prob 1 of the strongest smokes ive had aswel.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

a go fek yerself ya bunch of snotty nose kids, lol, j/k, t'was a joke okay......blah!

Peace and enjoy the weekend Las. Off to the palace today, haha?

DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

WHATS UP youngster? hahah
THis is one fuckin beautiful girl you have here. She reeks with love! what a beautiful plant. I really think this is the one, there real elite shit man!!!!!!! you must be so super stoked. I wish i could get this kiiiilllllerrrr strain in my country. Im going to keep an eye on this grow for fuckin sure!!!!!! 








Love that funky wind sculpture you have hanging up,your not going to believe this dude, BUT i have the same one!!!!!!!!hahaha
And that ADele chick with that AMAZING Voice.. damn shes really incredilbe. Shes so real and deep, but shit you need like 2 boxes of tissues nearby get throught the tear jerking things she sings about. hahaha... i think im going to go listento my punk rock and heavy metal and go break some things now to myself back on track..lol
Have an awesome weekend m8! 
Peace
Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice update m8, the exo looks nice and would av to agree its prob 1 of the strongest smokes ive had aswel.


after smoking a few its got all the taste and the smooth smoke but i think they kiefed it as its not got the kick u up ur arse stoned it had before  oh well it was a loan anyway so i've not spent any money on it lol



DST said:


> a go fek yerself ya bunch of snotty nose kids, lol, j/k, t'was a joke okay......blah!
> 
> Peace and enjoy the weekend Las. Off to the palace today, haha?
> 
> DST


haha not today bro but i have been to the palace for a afternoon tea party on the last jubilee. i was tempted to take a joint to smoke in the grounds but bottled out as i didnt wanna get caught lol. could of easy got away with it the gardens are huge theres even woods and a lake lol.

todays procedings where quite interesting for myself i wasnt bothered at all but switched the tv on when they was about to come out on the balcony at buckingham palace. it was nice to see all the people and a nice mix of ages which was a surprise for me. really enjoyed the battle of britan flyover of buck palace as my grandfather was in the RAF 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WHATS UP youngster? hahah
> THis is one fuckin beautiful girl you have here. She reeks with love! what a beautiful plant. I really think this is the one, there real elite shit man!!!!!!! you must be so super stoked. I wish i could get this kiiiilllllerrrr strain in my country. Im going to keep an eye on this grow for fuckin sure!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah adele is pretty soppy but i love her voice its so amazing  cheers for the coments about the exodus cant wait to see that fucker scrogged myself 


hope my fellow UK buddies had an enjoyable day no matter what they did  have a good weekend all of ya 

Las


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

How about some STARBUCK with those Dlish Cookies... mmmm good lol
ahhh , there we go... a very good buzz
[youtube]xwOirZ-rg6Q[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How about some STARBUCK with those Dlish Cookies... mmmm good lol
> ahhh , there we go... a very good buzz
> [youtube]xwOirZ-rg6Q[/youtube]


or.....

[video=youtube;TUC2b-OSZ00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUC2b-OSZ00[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Upg5GJ7BPmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upg5GJ7BPmY[/video]

DEEEEEEEEP 

edit -


[video=youtube;48LnL-a77Hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48LnL-a77Hc[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

Have a BLAZED up weekend kiddo!!!!!!!

[youtube]ZLthJDXbq6Y[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 29, 2011)

go on ur bad self miss doc amber tric hahaha told u lot she was hot 

oh a bit of nirvana aint to bad  dont recognise this one but my sister used 2 play never mind all the time so know all the tracks off that lol


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

I can see the blue eyed Dutch girl!!! LEKKER DING!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

just caught the next door neighbors cat crapping in my garden red handed. opened the front door to chuck some rubbish in the recycling bins and the little fucker was wopping one out right as rain in front of me i shouted fuck off at it mid flow and it fucked off quick sharp.

what the fuck do i do though? i happen to have my sisters staff here (my old bitch) who is trained pretty well, should i accidently leave the front door open? grrrrr i'm not gonna obviously coz that quite litraly would be the end of the cat lol but what the fuck can i do?

edit - needless to say i'm pissed off 2 fuck with the on going battle with the fucking cats shitting in my garden


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

sounds like some serious shit excuse the pun lol

cats like to shit in the same spot time n time again dont they? good luck m8 i aint got a clue apart from antifreeze (joke) never had cats just dogs.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

mate i've tried everything bar anti-freeze and an air rifle lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

After complaining bitterly for ten minutes about how totally rude that is I tried it in my garden. It's not helpful if they crap in a lawn or large space...
small sticks pushed into the ground so that approx6-12inches are sticking out of the ground like spikes. They must be close enough together to prevent cats snuggling their bottoms down between them to poo. It puts them right off...but is obviously better for smaller spaces. Looks a bit odd too, but the plants soon grow around them.
I was also surprised to find that lemon/citrus peels seem to work. But you have to keep replacing them every 3 or 4 days.

tried that yet m8?


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> just caught the next door neighbors cat crapping in my garden red handed. opened the front door to chuck some rubbish in the recycling bins and the little fucker was wopping one out right as rain in front of me i shouted fuck off at it mid flow and it fucked off quick sharp.
> 
> what the fuck do i do though? i happen to have my sisters staff here (my old bitch) who is trained pretty well, should i accidently leave the front door open? grrrrr i'm not gonna obviously coz that quite litraly would be the end of the cat lol but what the fuck can i do?
> 
> edit - needless to say i'm pissed off 2 fuck with the on going battle with the fucking cats shitting in my garden


*LMAO - I am a very easy going person, but this is one of those things that gets me hotter than a firecracker, other people's pets shitting in my garden or lawn. I understand your anger all too well.*


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 30, 2011)

PAINTBALL GUN!!!!! bio-degradable and packs a punch if you freeze the paintballs, lol. but dont shoot to many might damage ur gun lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> After complaining bitterly for ten minutes about how totally rude that is I tried it in my garden. It's not helpful if they crap in a lawn or large space...
> small sticks pushed into the ground so that approx6-12inches are sticking out of the ground like spikes. They must be close enough together to prevent cats snuggling their bottoms down between them to poo. It puts them right off...but is obviously better for smaller spaces. Looks a bit odd too, but the plants soon grow around them.
> I was also surprised to find that lemon/citrus peels seem to work. But you have to keep replacing them every 3 or 4 days.
> 
> tried that yet m8?


yeah tried the sticks it did work for a while at least but its about 2m x 2m so thats a lot of sticks when there only a few inches apart.



MsBBB said:


> *LMAO - I am a very easy going person, but this is one of those things that gets me hotter than a firecracker, other people's pets shitting in my garden or lawn. I understand your anger all too well.*


thanks mate i'm kinda the same not much bothers me really. hope ur enjoying ur weekend so far girl?

nice one HP but the neighbor is kinda cute and single... so am i..... hahaha 

edit - single that is, not so cute hahaha

i'm gonna be grassing the area and have a small patch of roses in the shape of st georges flag  my mum "kindly" brought me a pink rose so thats already in and gonna be the center of the flag i guess as it was a moving in present (i said red mum not bloody pink lol) need 2 do some research into roses i guess to get the right shape for it to work. cant you train roses though? imagine me with my scrogged roses in the front garden lmao  hahaha


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice update mate lookin wicked!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice update mate lookin wicked!


you think cat shit is wicked pukka? you need help bro lololol

just messing m8.


----------



## las fingerez (May 1, 2011)

wow this tune brings back so many memorys for me...... hahahah

[video=youtube;peRyCs8S8Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peRyCs8S8Yw&feature=related[/video]

kinda guess u lot aint feeling it though???


MORNING 
[video=youtube;SMny1jIfKU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMny1jIfKU4[/video]

a bit more easy listening lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 1, 2011)

Morning las or afternoon..... Or whatever.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

some easy sunday listening love this tune!!![video=youtube;UDKbHJob8v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDKbHJob8v4[/video]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> you think cat shit is wicked pukka? you need help bro lololol
> 
> just messing m8.


Lmao....no cat shits not nice mate my old man used to put glass and allsorts to stop them lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lmao....no cat shits not nice mate my old man used to put glass and allsorts to stop them lol


i really gotta stop getting pissed and thinking im funny i wake up in the morning cringing at my antics then usually spend the morning deleteing all me drunken posts lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

Dont worry about it bro do it all the time lately, think its these long weekends lol!


----------



## rasputin71 (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i really gotta stop getting pissed and thinking im funny i wake up in the morning cringing at my antics then usually spend the morning deleteing all me drunken posts lol


I wish I would have thought to delete some of my drunken posts, but by then the damage has usually been done.


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Dont worry about it bro do it all the time lately, think its these long weekends lol!


yeah seems like a fucking bank hols every wk recently! i dont work pukka so they just do me nut in m8 cause the shops/banks etc are all shut n whatnot.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

Lucky fucker!! lol.........i work mate so i love them, the more the merrier......cost me tho, no pay im selfemployed!


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lucky fucker!! lol.........i work mate so i love them, the more the merrier......cost me tho, no pay im selfemployed!


whats your trade then pukka? me cuzon and a good friend are roofers n hardly any work recently me cuz has jacked it in after 8yrs sick of 3day wks etc


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> whats your trade then pukka? me cuzon and a good friend are roofers n hardly any work recently me cuz has jacked it in after 8yrs sick of 3day wks etc


I did roofin for a couple of years mate about 10 year ago, used to love it in summer!!...........im a spark mate been doin it nearly 6 years now didnt start wile i was 21, works pickin up tho, last year was shockin!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (May 1, 2011)

Re: cat shit. Lion or tiger shit keeps cats off your garden. Before you say "fuck off Oscar, where am i gonna get that from?" You can get from safari parks and they sell it for that exact reason. I'm not entirely how you go about it though. My stepdad got some for me coz i was having the same aggro, online maybe? I'll ask him how he got mine. I tried everything lemon peel, gels and my hose pipe none worked that well but the big cat turds worked a treat. I used about a year ago and i only had enough for a few applications but they ain't been back. Hope that helps mate


----------



## WOWgrow (May 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow this tune brings back so many memorys for me...... hahahah
> 
> [video=youtube;peRyCs8S8Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peRyCs8S8Yw&feature=related[/video]
> 
> ...


can tell from that first song you mustve munched a fair few disco biscuits in your time las? Im more into house normally but when im on it, stuff like that gets me bouncin off the walls lol. you had a good weekend mate?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (May 2, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Re: cat shit. Lion or tiger shit keeps cats off your garden. Before you say "fuck off Oscar, where am i gonna get that from?" You can get from safari parks and they sell it for that exact reason. I'm not entirely how you go about it though. My stepdad got some for me coz i was having the same aggro, online maybe? I'll ask him how he got mine. I tried everything lemon peel, gels and my hose pipe none worked that well but the big cat turds worked a treat. I used about a year ago and i only had enough for a few applications but they ain't been back. Hope that helps mate


i think its due to the dominant cat smell. each cat has its own territory and if they sense a bigger cat (E.g. lion shit) they will stay away.

just my lil bit hope ya dont mind


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

That's brilliant Oscar!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

Hey, las. Hope yur having a good one bro. Just at my bro's doing my round's. Catch up later mate

cindy


----------



## rasputin71 (May 2, 2011)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i think its due to the dominant cat smell. each cat has its own territory and if they sense a bigger cat (E.g. lion shit) they will stay away.
> 
> just my lil bit hope ya dont mind


Seems counter-intuitive to prevent small piles of cat shit by putting bigger piles of cat shit down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2011)

HEY FINGEREZ!!!!!!! 
where you at the ZOO? lol


----------



## dirk d (May 2, 2011)

lol. im sure as hell staying off any garden or lawn that has either lion or tiger shit on it!! you'll see me run faster than hossein bolt!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2011)

you've got your big CHEESE
ive got my hash pipe..lol


[youtube]du0wJzA9JfM[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (May 3, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Re: cat shit. Lion or tiger shit keeps cats off your garden. Before you say "fuck off Oscar, where am i gonna get that from?" You can get from safari parks and they sell it for that exact reason. I'm not entirely how you go about it though. My stepdad got some for me coz i was having the same aggro, online maybe? I'll ask him how he got mine. I tried everything lemon peel, gels and my hose pipe none worked that well but the big cat turds worked a treat. I used about a year ago and i only had enough for a few applications but they ain't been back. Hope that helps mate


no i'm with u on that bro  my mate works at a zoo but its too far away but i could maybe get to the nearest safari park or zoo i guess 



WOWgrow said:


> can tell from that first song you mustve munched a fair few disco biscuits in your time las? Im more into house normally but when im on it, stuff like that gets me bouncin off the walls lol. you had a good weekend mate?


mandy or X was my "fancy" of choice lol used 2 love getting so fucked ur almost tripping off the stuff picking an oz up at a time hehehe



Lil ganja princess said:


> i think its due to the dominant cat smell. each cat has its own territory and if they sense a bigger cat (E.g. lion shit) they will stay away.
> 
> just my lil bit hope ya dont mind


no course i dont mind mate  thanks for the input i know u and mr mc west are cat lovers 



DST said:


> That's brilliant Oscar!!!!


osc's got all the clever ideas  thanks osc bro 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, las. Hope yur having a good one bro. Just at my bro's doing my round's. Catch up later mate
> 
> cindy


yo cindy bro i'm good mate hope u are 2?



rasputin71 said:


> Seems counter-intuitive to prevent small piles of cat shit by putting bigger piles of cat shit down.


what like putting manure on ur garden u mean bro? hahaha just messing with ya mate but whats the harm of digging a bit of shit through for the roses??



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY FINGEREZ!!!!!!!
> where you at the ZOO? lol


nien bitten 



dirk d said:


> lol. im sure as hell staying off any garden or lawn that has either lion or tiger shit on it!! you'll see me run faster than hossein bolt!


haha cheers for stopping by bro i'm taking it u've come out of ur lemon haze hole coz u've not been on the boards so much lately lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you've got your big CHEESE
> ive got my hash pipe..lol
> 
> 
> [youtube]du0wJzA9JfM[/youtube]


haha i caught the lyric 


hope we are all good today???? i got 24.5 grams off the blue cheese re-veg clone under 250MH most of its life so not exactly estatic but just happy to have some nice sensi smoke (no fucking seeds lmao) hoping for a bit more of the lemon haze she's looking surprisingly done at 9 weeks


----------



## las fingerez (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;gNtEM1lRlQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNtEM1lRlQA[/video]

wow not heard a tune like that for a while . time for a fat blue cheese and pump that shit out


----------



## WOWgrow (May 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> mandy or X was my "fancy" of choice lol used 2 love getting so fucked ur almost tripping off the stuff picking an oz up at a time hehehe


I hear ya mate, I danced with mandy for 3 days solidly at creamfields last year. shoulda seen my jaw by the end of it, 3 times the size, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 3, 2011)

actual lol i nearly sprayed my tea over my laptop  what a fucking tune that "fuck the hook" is, no chorus just spitting the whole way through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

what up papa laz!? whats shakin, the dog getting a good size yet?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 4, 2011)

Morning las


----------



## las fingerez (May 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up papa laz!? whats shakin, the dog getting a good size yet?


yeah its about 6-8" high so i topped it so the arms could strech up to the light. i had quite a few under the 125cfl so its a bit slow but got rid of 3 today and another couple in the next few days also flowering my livers x cherry cheese and snow white scrog tomorow or friday so there will be 4x clones under the cfl  operation cut down numbers going well lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning las


hey willy hows it going bro hope ur good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

mornin laz, i hear that man ive not had this few plants for a long time. its killing me with all the new crosses to try out too.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2011)

ello laz mate Hope all is well in ur garden mate


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mornin laz, i hear that man ive not had this few plants for a long time. its killing me with all the new crosses to try out too.


yeah i've also got some wicked creations i'd like to try but i'm flowering my snow white and L x CC girls 1st 



mr west said:


> ello laz mate Hope all is well in ur garden mate


cheers bro, i hope so 2 i didnt stay at home last night lol  should be a nice update for u lot tonight i'm pulling down a lemon haze and setting my tent back up to flower the SW and L x CC


----------



## WOWgrow (May 5, 2011)

Canna N arrived today man, gonna start at 0.5ml / L at first then bump it up to 1ml if they need it


----------



## dirk d (May 5, 2011)

hey las, ya im back to having more time to look through everyones journals again. i spent 3 weeks battling powdery mildew and spider mites. stupid mistakes. spent like 4 hours everyday! finally kicked both their azz's. had to upgrade my flower room. put in couple more fans. started setting up a preventative maintenace program. built a drying cabinet, learned how to cure! lots of shit!! Now im spending my time trying to dial in my flower room. adding 4 more 600's. finally got my screen to where i want it to be. so watch out. lol. just put in my 1st Reserva Privada OG Kush into flower couple days ago. Now im on a hunt for elite strains.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Hey bruv. I'm giong to give making some butter a go later and just wanted you'r 101 on the do's and don'ts. I had a look at the thread on making it and the first description was cooked over around a DAY or so!
I got some nice trim from the Livers, and a friend gave me about 10g of shake from the bottom of what must have been a large sack lol. 

Ive not had much time to get on-line, latley man, but hope to catch you over the week-end, unless you'r out banging it bro 

cindy


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

LAS!!!!!!!! what up brudder? hope all is well with you. just dropped by to say hey.


----------



## las fingerez (May 7, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Canna N arrived today man, gonna start at 0.5ml / L at first then bump it up to 1ml if they need it


sounds like a plan batman 



dirk d said:


> hey las, ya im back to having more time to look through everyones journals again. i spent 3 weeks battling powdery mildew and spider mites. stupid mistakes. spent like 4 hours everyday! finally kicked both their azz's. had to upgrade my flower room. put in couple more fans. started setting up a preventative maintenace program. built a drying cabinet, learned how to cure! lots of shit!! Now im spending my time trying to dial in my flower room. adding 4 more 600's. finally got my screen to where i want it to be. View attachment 1585481so watch out. lol. just put in my 1st Reserva Privada OG Kush into flower couple days ago. Now im on a hunt for elite strains.


hey bro theres some elite strains rolling through these parts these days lol  glad 2 see u back on the boards bro 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey bruv. I'm giong to give making some butter a go later and just wanted you'r 101 on the do's and don'ts. I had a look at the thread on making it and the first description was cooked over around a DAY or so!
> I got some nice trim from the Livers, and a friend gave me about 10g of shake from the bottom of what must have been a large sack lol.
> 
> Ive not had much time to get on-line, latley man, but hope to catch you over the week-end, unless you'r out banging it bro
> ...


hey bro glad ur well  i cooked my trim for 2 hours on a really low heat (my oven is pathetic so it worked a treat) lol 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> LAS!!!!!!!! what up brudder? hope all is well with you. just dropped by to say hey.


whats up girl  yeah good over these parts cheers  i've found a little mystery seedling in my last lemon haze i cut down so i'm gonna be naming it after u if thats good? Stoner B i think i'll call it  hope its a girl lol

Mainy a veg update this evening will drag the 12,12 girls out for a photo shoot 2moro after a bit of TLC 






Veg Cab






Exodus






Basil sprouted and there was an upside down chilli so i chucked a bit of coco over the top. i got scotch bonnet and some other bad boy either hanabero birds eye or jalapeno  hot hot hot (well not so much the jalapeno but the other 2 are of the scale, there for cooking!)






Blue cheese going to a good home to be looked after, its a nice smoke and all but i say it every time i grow it, its far to "sleepy" for me, i get really lethargic smoking it lol. would be a good pain killer i think, u forget about pretty much everything. this time i grew it under 250mh for most of its life, at 8 weeks 1 day it looked done and could see some ambers. its still pretty strong lol






Livers/The Blues






Snow White "The Doc" left and Livers x Cherry Cheese on the right, both a few days 12.12. kick starting them into 12.12 for when one comes out and theres the space in a couple of weeks 






Dog Kush, grrrrr wooof hands off lol






Psycosis






"Stoner B" my mystery seedling 






sneak peak at the 2.5 week 12.12 tent hoping for good things this round got some tried and tested strains in a scrog but i've never scrogged them before, not even my blue cheese 



Hope ur enjoying ur weekend, i'm enjoying a quick dry lemon haze and some jack out of the bottle on this hot evening 

Las


----------



## 4tatude (May 7, 2011)

VERY NICE Las, the love is showing. have a great weekend mate!!!


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

nice update, those scotch bonnets will blow your socks off man, they be fire for sure


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

Hey las wicked update bro!!!,..... you no the livers or the blues, do you no anythin about it?, like where it comes from, i was just curious, cos some stoner the other day was sayin it was made from some guy in my area and its named after him and its what every1 round my way calls the blues!........i just dont no wever he was chattin shit or not??
Lovin the mini scrogs bro and the 12/12 tent looks killa!!!


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

are you from sheffield? mr liversage was the original distributer i heard


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

You got it bro lol..........Im a Blade


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

thanks guys 

pukka that sounds exactly like the story i heard about the livers lol. i heard its an '88 cut of Northern Lights which i belive is highly possible with all the random phenos back in the day, kinda where the uk exodus cheese came from  also heard its named after the guy that orriginaly kept the strain alive and passed it on) (people say Cheese is a '92 cut of Skunk #1 by Sam the Skunk Man).... westy and osc please correct me if i'm wrong 

edit - pukka i thought u was down here but ur more halfway up the country then???


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Lemon Haze and Jack...doesn't get much better than that. Hey las is your L x CC sativa dom? Mine are branchy as shit too, even the indie dom pheno. Wonderful smoke for sure for sure!

Flower room is looking nice and full...no seeing the floor in that cab. Oh and just don't call your mystery seedling "sb cut". Well, you can if you want to hehe, jk That's what my keeper C-4 is called. That girl is pure fire! So is the plant


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Mainy a veg update this evening will drag the 12,12 girls out for a photo shoot 2moro after a bit of TLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


max posts bump 



haha HC dont u worry i've got reliable sources that say that SB is a fine lady 

edit - HC that was the least strech pheno but thats about all i know from it


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks guys
> 
> pukka that sounds exactly like the story i heard about the livers lol. i heard its an '88 cut of Northern Lights which i belive is highly possible with all the random phenos back in the day, kinda where the uk exodus cheese came from  also heard its named after the guy that orriginaly kept the strain alive and passed it on) (people say Cheese is a '92 cut of Skunk #1 by Sam the Skunk Man).... westy and osc please correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> edit - pukka i thought u was down here but ur more halfway up the country then???


Thats the same ive herd bro, so ive been smokin the livers for years and not even known about it lol!!!!
A lot of people call it the blues though up my way every1 goes mad for it, i no why now!!!!, i think some guy even offerd me cuttins before i was set up and didnt no it was cuttin only and turned the guy down 
Yes mate im a dee daa, if i wrote in my local twang on here you southeners wont no what im on about lol!!!

We love the livers!!!......we do dow dont we dow!!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

haha its good 2 hear tales of the livers of the boards, no one knows about it down here yet.... lol.

i honestly thought u was a londerner pukka esp with ur name bro lol ne bother lad i thoought highlander was english to start with and he thought i was a chick hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Hi baby lol. I think that was my first line to you hahahahaha


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

This ones for donny (making up for last round bro )






Lemon Haze 2.5 weeks 12.12






Livers (was scrogged) 2.5 weeks 12.12






Psycosis 2.5 weeks 12.12






Blue cheese 1 week 12.12






Livers x Cherry Cheese (almost 12.12 from seed) aprox 6-7 weeks 12.12






The BX2 Cheesey Surprise i've got my eye on, a tangy cheesy but different kinda sour effect, thinking possible DPP cross??? thinking about a re-veg and scrog 







Nevs haze cant remember how many weeks about 6 i think just gonna run it till its done but it really does smell the old skool part already when u rub the bud (yeah i know i shouldnt but i couldnt resist, now i know lol)






36g of lemon haze, not bad for the small plant i put into 12.12 she's a nice yeilder and helped me out in my time of crisis lmao 






Got a bit keen today when i remade the mouse's cage after a big clean lol


Enjoy folks i'm off for a lemon haze and a cuppa  got a couple of jacket potatoes in the oven gonna throw a marinaded chicken breast in and have some beans and cheese  yum lol

Las


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi baby lol. I think that was my first line to you hahahahaha


yeah something along them lines hahaha  hope ur good bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

hahah dunno what your making up for, but it looks like a grand job your doing. your cc x l looks like a decent yielder probably a kanny sog pheno. rest of the tents lookin full man, good drills


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

lol u could see the floor on my last grow "if u can see the floor ur doing something wrong" got that quote from a pro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

lmao theres been an alarming presence of floor visible in mine for far too long.


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

its nice 2 know that its gonna be full of bud in mine in a few weeks with them respectable strains in there now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

aye true that, i have that same feeling, i just wish id sorted the netting and done a full screen, you'll see better results with an even canopy for sure.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 8, 2011)

jesus las, don't think i've been keeping up with your journal very well, that 1212 tent has gone nuts lol, wicked stuff mate. That lemon does look pretty tastey an all. Only a stoner would build a mouse cage as crazy and sick as that haha, lucky mouse that. 

The plants are all looking much healthier since I upped the nutes, you were right bro. I'll drop a few pics in the UK thread if you wanna check it out. peace man


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye true that, i have that same feeling, i just wish id sorted the netting and done a full screen, you'll see better results with an even canopy for sure.


yeah thats what my theory is for sure. got some little ones propped up on plant pots to get them all even 



WOWgrow said:


> jesus las, don't think i've been keeping up with your journal very well, that 1212 tent has gone nuts lol, wicked stuff mate. That lemon does look pretty tastey an all. Only a stoner would build a mouse cage as crazy and sick as that haha, lucky mouse that.
> 
> The plants are all looking much healthier since I upped the nutes, you were right bro. I'll drop a few pics in the UK thread if you wanna check it out. peace man


no bro been really lazy on the update think that was over a week since the last pics lol.

glad 2 hear the girls are good, they just reminded me of how mine used 2 look before i upped my feed to the new schedual. the canna N is the tits, i noticed in the pics that the blue cheese is a little on the yellow tinge gonna add some 2moro with the feed


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Doing good las, thanks. Great show of your garden, man you've taken off from a year ago! I agree with Wow, nice strain selection you have going too 

Dinner sounds great lol, I'm about to run up to the grocery store myself. Fun. Not! Scenery can be nice there though ; !)

Have a good un!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> glad 2 hear the girls are good, they just reminded me of how mine used 2 look before i upped my feed to the new schedual. the canna N is the tits, i noticed in the pics that the blue cheese is a little on the yellow tinge gonna add some 2moro with the feed


Glad I took the plunge lol, within a few hours they were starting to look better. So it's fine to add through flower as well? Just in 0.5 m/L sort of dose? It's good shit but there's no way I'm gonna put a dent in this 1L bottle haha.


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

yeah i give em a shot of N during flowering if it needs it. its got cal and mag in it so its double bonus  i use it at 1ml in flower .5 at veg


----------



## WOWgrow (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah i give em a shot of N during flowering if it needs it. its got cal and mag in it so its double bonus  i use it at 1ml in flower .5 at veg


noted  have a good one mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

i didnt even know canna did mono nutes thats sweet. i use the batshit to keep things from yellowing normally. but its a bit hard to judge the dose


----------



## las fingerez (May 9, 2011)

no more making bat shit tea for me  its the nuts bro can highly recomend it for the yellowing we both suffered from  can send ya a little sample if u want to try b4 u buy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

much obliged chief but its cheap enough man! ill pick up some when i get my next nute order in


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha its good 2 hear tales of the livers of the boards, no one knows about it down here yet.... lol.
> 
> i honestly thought u was a londerner pukka esp with ur name bro lol ne bother lad i thoought highlander was english to start with and he thought i was a chick hahaha


Lol, yeah i must admit the "las" does make you think bird stright away lol...........My name came about cos a few of my black brothers talk like yardys from london(a couple are) lol and there always sayin "i got de pukka blues!!"......or......."ya wan some pukka bud youth?!!".........so kinda a joke slang where im at + every1 loves pukka pies!!!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 9, 2011)

The tents are lookin wicked mate!!!....damm i wanna grow the livers so bad now with all this talk lol....1 day ey!!
Nice jars also bro  !!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! your tent is fuller than MINE!!!!!!!! 
what a massive jungle m8, you have really got it going down man
All your plants look so healthy and beautiful. Very very impressive.
And your Snow White.. wow.. now thats the way to grow that girl.
Mine is all lanky and shit compared to yours! I think the ferry droped you the best bean of the stash dude. You must be feeling pretty stoked at this point with all those delicious flavors waiting for you to toke on. wow. 
And i think Loulous pad is very sweet. Shes a lucky girl.. plenty of good cheese around.  and right up close to the subwoofer for the heavy bass groove she digs so much. I wouldnt mind being LOULOU..lmao..
haha
and i did see that very cool mj leaf band around her tunnel. NICE FIT!!!! lol
WIcked cool update Las FIngerez.. im on the edge of my seat for this show.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2011)

yeah.lol..so i did this drawing for you m8!
a little UK pride and maybe and Exodus Cheese flag? lmao
can u dig it man? PENCIL 
Peace 
Amber


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-OYKd8SVrI

Couldn't resist it Doc  Very nice drawing too by the way!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2011)

awesome! fly that jack HIGH!


----------



## las fingerez (May 10, 2011)

oh shit i didnt post my thanks on my thread i hope everyone dont think i dont appreciate the new avatar i've told amb's in a msg  i freeekin love it 

anyways had a bit of a blow out with my new growing buddy. he's got mites on his bonsai tree but getting real arsey about spraying saying he cant see any mites on the girls. ok cool u dont come to mine, i wont come 2 urs good luck mate. i sprayed half the flowering room but not the veg so i guess he'll find out the hard way, he's been pissing about with the bonsai all week moving it here there and everywhere. fair doos i only found one mite with the scope but there where a lot of spider mite wounds on most of the leaves and small spider webs on the top of the soil. fuck that i aint spraying my girls once a month just coz he wont spray his. u know whats even funnier? i gave him the fucking plants lol ahh thats better get it off my chest  dont get me wrong he;s a good lad but i cant be having mites brought in my house every other day  lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

hahahahahah, thats fuckin hysterical!!!!!!!!! you know what i told you to do buddy.. just strip.lmao


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

I recon the biggest culprit for spider mites is that sweet thing, the fairy, shes got em hanging off her armpit hair.


----------



## las fingerez (May 11, 2011)

yuck that made me shiver errrrrr hahahah

can u guys and girls see my point or am i being a bit over the top?


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

you're actin crazy las, why are you overreacting like that? man, anyone would think you cared about your plants. haha, jokin bro, tell him if he can't be bothered to sort it out then he can't be bothered to come to yours. Or let him come round but proceed to spray him from head to toe when he steps through the door lol, that'll show him!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Hey las! If you have no mites in your op then your not being over the top in the least. They can be a growers nightmare!! More power to you for chure 

Time to get some canibus in my system


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2011)

OK you asked fingerez.. 
i really dont think your over reacting at all. this friend of yours is a selfish bastard. what i think.. well.. I think he is an asshole... and I say fuck him. But if you insist on helping him, cuz of the nice guy you are, you can only hope and pray you dont infest your beautiful garden with those wretched evil bugs that will destroy all your hard work, energy and inverstment.. Is it really worth it to contiune to support such a selfish little fucker.? after all the energy and time you have given him already? I say no.. You gotta look out for yourself first sometimes. anyway... who needs a friend like that..? You have educated his dumb ass enough for him to figure things out on his own. I think he owes you an apology for being such a dick, and until you get one from him.. FUCK HIM!!!!!!!! but on the up side if you do decide to strip.. you might make some new even better friends!!!!!.lol peace mate.. let us know what happens..


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

ouch, meowwwwwwww lol, never seen that side of you doc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2011)

hey i thought you were going on a bike ride now wowzie .???. yeah.. at 1030 PM!!!!!!!!!! your are sooo stoned out of your mind and are totally crackin me up today. your one funny guy. i guess im full of surprises wowgizzle..lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 11, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey i thought you were going on a bike ride now wowzie .???. yeah.. at 1030 PM!!!!!!!!!! your are sooo stoned out of your mind and are totally crackin me up today. your one funny guy. i guess im full of surprises wowgizzle..lol


im still reeling after eating a full bowl of noodles, have you not heard of indigestion doc?haha, now whos stoned, its 9.30pm here!! pretty comfy in this chair though, and temps are dropping. maybe I will just hit the pipe again and mong out watching planet earth lol


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> ouch, meowwwwwwww lol, never seen that side of you doc!


well she does look bit like joan rivers in her av pic


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh shit i didnt post my thanks on my thread i hope everyone dont think i dont appreciate the new avatar i've told amb's in a msg  i freeekin love it
> 
> anyways had a bit of a blow out with my new growing buddy. he's got mites on his bonsai tree but getting real arsey about spraying saying he cant see any mites on the girls. ok cool u dont come to mine, i wont come 2 urs good luck mate. i sprayed half the flowering room but not the veg so i guess he'll find out the hard way, he's been pissing about with the bonsai all week moving it here there and everywhere. fair doos i only found one mite with the scope but there where a lot of spider mite wounds on most of the leaves and small spider webs on the top of the soil. fuck that i aint spraying my girls once a month just coz he wont spray his. u know whats even funnier? i gave him the fucking plants lol ahh thats better get it off my chest  dont get me wrong he;s a good lad but i cant be having mites brought in my house every other day  lol


Damn straight las, sound's like some kindness being taken for stupidness by this dude. Hope getting that out helped, alot of people would have done wore for a piss take as such  I'm sure Amber's select word's helped too haha.
Take it easy bro.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

ah man i have a mate who's like that totally stubborn bastard, his way is the only way. i just let him get on with it now. he's only had one successful crop then he got lifted with 50 plants. still thinks he knows it all. 

stick to your guns man.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> well she does look bit like joan rivers in her av pic


hahaha, I can see it!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> well she does look bit like joan rivers in her av pic


ahahah, i love that WESTY! i do look like her, everyone tells me that all the time..! but im not jewish. lol
and how about you m8? your kinda cute and cuddly.... but im not sure what superstar you look like? do people assosiate you with any superstar? or are you just the mr. westy show?lol


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahahah, i love that WESTY! i do look like her, everyone tells me that all the time..! but im not jewish. lol
> and how about you m8? your kinda cute and cuddly.... but im not sure what superstar you look like? do people assosiate you with any superstar? or are you just the mr. westy show?lol



Wallace Farrall. Not Colin, I do like my cheese but my pets a cat and not a dog and called Murphy not grommet lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 12, 2011)

wallace = guy on left







colin farrell







and a good likeness if u blured them together lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 12, 2011)

lmao las. wallace an gromit, that takes me back. that pesky fuggin penguin!







think he should be throwin up a gang sign with his other wing to complete the gangster look lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2011)

I know what westy looks like but up untill a few months ago I thought that was him in his avy...the one you had last year, think it's the same rab dude that you have now? I still get that image of him when we are chatting lol ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

my girl reckons i look like ricky from the trailer park boys... apt.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

But he doesn't have a shaved head lol. How's it going donny bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

hahaha ive got myself a haircut these days man, gettin too old for the thug look lol tho it does give you more space on the bus. goings good man, hows yaself? the flooding? you got the ark on standby!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

"more room on the bus" ahaha funny!

Doing great my man...day off, sun's out. At least for the time being, with noone working for me I can just take a day off whenever I want lol. Not really though hehe finished up a house yesterday and got a shitload of more rain on the way, looks loike I'll have most of next week off too. I just have a wet basement but there are thousands of home owners up and down the lake that are really fooked

Going to be nice to get caught up in the garden this weekend, stopped at the hydro store on the way home last night and picked up some much needed supplies, going to be potting up a bunch of bsb in a few

Talk to ya : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

ah man what id give to be my own boss. 

man i saw a pic in the paper the other day where folks were sitting out on top of a big water silo on deck chairs while the water and stuff just floated by. looked nuts man. stay safe dry n stoned this weekend fella!

whats shaking las?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2011)

heheheheh , Hi don! what cha smokin there! 

Hi Fingerez! Is that massive jar of Super Lemon Haze all gone yet? lol
How is the baby exodus cheese? i miss her , can i see her again.???
Tell the doc i say "HIGH" and make sure she gets her hair and nails done this weekend. lol
peace 
Amber 
ps dont be takin the doc to any of those cheap ghetto salons! she deserves a little high maintenace. (i cant believe shes not in an AIR POT!!!) the nerve!


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wallace = guy on left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coilins dark brow and Wallaces ears and mouth with a shaved head


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> kinda looks like a dragon actually doesnt it ...


wowgrow really is killing it these days  i'm litraly laughing out loud hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 13, 2011)

I copyrighted that shit ahaahahaha, what a dumbass! whats this joint youve been smoking las?


----------



## las fingerez (May 14, 2011)

check ur email i'll send it over


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Morning bro. Shit WOW is got that dilled right in now eh man! Fox-tailing like mad 
Hope you'r having a chilled week-ender mate, i'll be lucky to get time for a j at 420 lol

later's
cindy


----------



## las fingerez (May 14, 2011)

sorry my appologies the picture was from dr green dre's thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413592-cheese-blue-cheese-dwc-ak47.html

check it out if u like cheese lol  nice scrogging action also the guy dont get enough credit for his work


----------



## HotPhyre (May 14, 2011)

Looking good las, how u been dude? Hope all is well! Stay high my friend


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2011)

pencil, Las Fingerez smoking a backflip.lol.. Its all about the exodus cheese. 
light one up!


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again. grr. But very kool amber j


----------



## WOWgrow (May 15, 2011)

that is another sick drawing doc. when I got that email I read the subject and was like wtf is this haha, looked like a beautiful zoot though! 

think that lemon is still affecting you las haha, that pic is from ghb's thread

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/374393-so-much-sweeter-second-time-8.html

dr green dre doesnt get enough credit though, he grows mad weed as well!


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Looking good las, how u been dude? Hope all is well! Stay high my friend


yeah alls well bro hope the same for u 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> pencil, Las Fingerez smoking a backflip.lol.. Its all about the exodus cheese.
> light one up!
> View attachment 1601404


fcuk me amber u've done it again aint ya  thats bloody unbelivable, i love it  thanks so much mate 



mr west said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Amber Trichome again. grr. But very kool amber j


indeed bro 



WOWgrow said:


> that is another sick drawing doc. when I got that email I read the subject and was like wtf is this haha, looked like a beautiful zoot though!
> 
> think that lemon is still affecting you las haha, that pic is from ghb's thread
> 
> ...


what a doughnut i am lol i'm sorry GHB and dr green dre lol


update coming shortly, well not so sure about the shortly but its coming lol

Las


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

Happenin man : ?)

Beanoreenos should be ready to sail by the end of the week, Hope your having a good day bru


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

ahh ze dank  cheers bro 

[video=youtube;vN7HQrgakZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN7HQrgakZU[/video]

what i was listening to whilst compiling the update 













12.12 Tent mainly 3weeks 12.12 what u can see  with some 8weeks etc lol






The greenest lemon haze i've grown to date so far, gotta love the canna N  time to back off now wait a few feeds then gonna slowly hit them with some PK13.14 at .5ml per L for a week then 1ml per L, u get the pattern to 1.5ml lol.






Psycosis 3.5 weeks 12.12 has a few twisted leaves at the top but not really to fussed think it might be slight underwatering as she drinks a lot more than the livers in the same tray, might pour some on the top of the plant pot to soak it through?






Neviles Haze gotta say i'm impressed with the smell its proper old skool  think i picked a half decent pheno as i can see some small calex's starting to form so its not gonna be a long winded one like donnys pannamar red lol. its about 7-8 weeks 12.12 i think i'll check and get back 2 u lot 






A rather green liver(s) lmao. sorry its Livers/The Blues  3.5 weeks 12.12











BX2 i've got my eye on for a re-veg. not the biggest yieling one but i got the other clone onlys for that its the funky arse smell thats coming off it apart from the cheese, theres deff somthing else in with it thats not in the rest 






One of the cheesyer BX2 Cheesy Surprise






Livers x Cherry Cheese 9.5 weeks 12.12 i checked but it didnt show sex for a while as it was pretty young when i chucked it into 12.12. gonna come down very soon, smells just like the sample of cherry cheese i got a while back lol 






Blue Cheese aprox 2 weeks 12.12 just starting to sprout white hairs as u can see 






the thermometer has got a probe so thats both temps, that 'll do nicely lad 






Extra fan thats a 230v fan out of a betting machine (it came with the tent setup from my mate lol)



2ND TENT






The Doc - Snow White. Shes a big old girl the doc lmao  thats a 80cm tent (just under 3ft????? just rough like) and she's nearly hitting the sides lmao. hoping for some sexy indica bud off the little beaut 






Livers x Cherry Cheese 






Veggies






say "Cheese"






No fucking about training this bitch from a young age  DOG Kush Scrog Off entry lol 






Had to think but its the livers i can see the tag just about, thank fuck for labels lol






Little stoner b on some mad bendy flex doing some crazy yoga  think she must of been quite close to the top of the soil which means re-potting is gonna be a bitch lol. u better behave little stoner b hahahah 






Psyco






basil and some chillis doing ok in the veg room 


Enjoy the rest of ur evening folks 

Las 

edit - looking at the top pic i need 2 move my light up a bit lol 

edit - song at top


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;AKDK8QnAQnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKDK8QnAQnY&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

Las has got to be a cool dude.....he has albums! Nice man!! When I was 20 I had a nice collection of mine and my hippie uncles' albums...Fooken sold them for a buck a piece before I moved out to LA. One of the many dumb things that I did as a kid lol.

Las bro I had a huge grin on my face the whole time I was going through your pics man. Way impressed!! You have come a long way grasshopper! Nice job : !)


----------



## WOWgrow (May 15, 2011)

haha wicked update las. the girls look mint for only 3 weeks in. and that lemon haze is really nice and green! I remember that monster you grew had some slight yellowing, wonder if that means this ones gonna beat it? would be insane if you did man! be watching that one for sure!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

^^^what he said^^^ lol..............lookin pukka over here bro!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

Nice Garden Bro. You got it packing , and all looking happy mate. I see you got a better Neville's than my GHSfinger: one that hermied in week 7 !
So the DOG scrog off is ony ??? I just happen to have a snip tha i toppet to scrog but even with my new light-weight screen i'll practice before i make an ass of it lol. Hope my bx2 cheese suprise comes like you'rs man! Looking Tight bro


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Las has got to be a cool dude.....he has albums! Nice man!! When I was 20 I had a nice collection of mine and my hippie uncles' albums...Fooken sold them for a buck a piece before I moved out to LA. One of the many dumb things that I did as a kid lol.
> 
> Las bro I had a huge grin on my face the whole time I was going through your pics man. Way impressed!! You have come a long way grasshopper! Nice job : !)


thanks a lot bro  the reason for the "albums" is i'm a DJ (well kinda not so much these days) although i have done "local" radio quite a few times since i been a member of rui. there all mostly 12" singles of dance music, that big heavy box was in the way so i chucked it in the cuboard the other day lol



WOWgrow said:


> haha wicked update las. the girls look mint for only 3 weeks in. and that lemon haze is really nice and green! I remember that monster you grew had some slight yellowing, wonder if that means this ones gonna beat it? would be insane if you did man! be watching that one for sure!





PUKKA BUD said:


> ^^^what he said^^^ lol..............lookin pukka over here bro!!


thanks a lot guys  

it would be super amazing as i didnt veg it for as long i dont think? its not as big as the 4.5oz beast but it would be interesting to see what this one yields


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice Garden Bro. You got it packing , and all looking happy mate. I see you got a better Neville's than my GHSfinger: one that hermied in week 7 !
> So the DOG scrog off is ony ??? I just happen to have a snip tha i toppet to scrog but even with my new light-weight screen i'll practice before i make an ass of it lol. Hope my bx2 cheese suprise comes like you'rs man! Looking Tight bro


cheers bro  its a mr nice nevilles so i'm guessing good genetics they where fairly expencive beans. i paid 40 quid for my keeper but i think its gonna be worth it in another month or so 

yeah bro the scrog off was still on providing that donny didnt donate all his dog cuttings away??? i'm scrogging exodus, livers, psyco and DOG for my next round anyways wanted a lemon but its gonna make it uneven with 5 square screens lol. she can go in as a perpetual down the side, good to have a break from ur favorite every now and again aint it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

bang tidy Las! quality update. looks real full in there man, the cherry cheese looks like the original, think your the only one who's had a CC dom one. 

DOG SCROG is deffo still on bro! im potting up tonight, they'll probably not get a screen till i get shot of a load of cuttings tho. going to be ages afore i can flip them anyway. how bout you what sort of time frame you thinking?


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bang tidy Las! quality update. looks real full in there man, the cherry cheese looks like the original, think your the only one who's had a CC dom one.
> 
> DOG SCROG is deffo still on bro! im potting up tonight, they'll probably not get a screen till i get shot of a load of cuttings tho. going to be ages afore i can flip them anyway. how bout you what sort of time frame you thinking?


cheers brother  she really does smell like the cc no real stinky musky cheesy smell though  i moved it downstairs to let the 4 main scrogs have a bit more space and its all u can smell in the downstairs tent and its the smallest in there so it does smell of something nice  kinda that menthol cherry i mentioned like cherry airwaves or something lol

i'm 4 weeks 12.12 this weds in my main tent and the dog scrog is part of my next round. got a lemon in there i'm taking to 10weeks so thats still 6 weeks away lol. then if ur not ready by then i can always veg under the 600mh for couple of weeks or so coz i'm sure u know i freeeking love the MH for some reason. i'm gonna run the round after the dog scrog the whole way through with the MH bulb lol. might switch to hps for the last 2 weeks or something to finish them off?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

sounds like a plan, the blue spec in the MH will make your girls stretch a little more but it aint done you harm so far! and hps to finish is a great idea. im probably going to be a little bit over 6 weeks maybe 7-8 tops to flip mate. 

im thinkin of revegging one of my cc x l. glutton for punishment i am still in two minds probably wont.


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

i thought the MH stopped strech so much, not stopped it but u know what i mean lol. 

i've still got a nice bush l x cc thats about 1 week 12.12, was a scrog but i removed the screen to let her free hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (May 16, 2011)

she really is gonna be a monster las!


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

cheers bro  donny thats the Livers x Cherry Cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

looks a treat man, looks the same cherry cheese dom.


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

hopefully i'll see a bit of colour


----------



## rasputin71 (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i thought the MH stopped strech so much, not stopped it but u know what i mean lol.
> ..


That was my understanding, which is why I run my new flowering plants under the 400mh hood and finish under the 600hps or between the 2 hoods.


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> 12.12 Tent mainly 3weeks 12.12 what u can see  with some 8weeks etc lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump 



rasputin71 said:


> That was my understanding, which is why I run my new flowering plants under the 400mh hood and finish under the 600hps or between the 2 hoods.


cheers for the input bro


----------



## las fingerez (May 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;nH0vjLwMyc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH0vjLwMyc4[/video]

been listening to the oldies radio (absolute radio) as its all my am radio picks up since the fm arial snapped off lol well its either that or some asian channel lmao

i've only had my camera about 4-5 years and just worked out how to take close up shots, for some reason in "auto" mode it wont select macro itself i have 2 do it manualy now. oh well at least i know why it was playing up with the close shots now lol






Across canopy, psyco looking nice at the front 











nevilles haze  lemon haze in background praying to the 600 god 






what a shame  never been so dis-heartened pulling a hermi down. it was only "the doc" the snow white i was gifted  






Little frost on the livers starting 






Whats an update without the Lemon Haze hey  no macro at this point lol






Psyco close up 4 weeks 12.12






sorry ladies but that looks like i've stood with my old boy out (yeah right its that big) and took a picture, i never noticed it till now lol litraly a donkey dick, fuckin imature hey lol






even looks like its got a pair 






Blue cheese (no macro) 2 weeks 12.12






Livers??






Psyco?? either way round there both nice as hell  thanks brother


----------



## dirk d (May 17, 2011)

looking good las!! just setup my secret jardin 5x5' tent for my veg area. how much air circulation you have going in your las?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

hahaha shlength reet oot. hahaah yer baws have gone green lad. might wanna get that checked belting update mate, everything is coming into full swing lol do yer baws hang low? is that thing the cc x l?


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

Always nice to check in on an update when you haven't been around, tents (plural) exploding my man. Some of those cheesey surprises have got some amazing smells!!! (that'll be that stinking rank DPQ male!!!) Peace bru, DST


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

dirk d said:


> looking good las!! just setup my secret jardin 5x5' tent for my veg area. how much air circulation you have going in your las?


hahaha far to much bro but theres not such thing as to much air flow in my books  i have a 400cfm fan on my carbon filter and a seperate 400cfm fan for the air cooled reflector  oh and a 200cfm intake lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha shlength reet oot. hahaah yer baws have gone green lad. might wanna get that checked belting update mate, everything is coming into full swing lol do yer baws hang low? is that thing the cc x l?


yeah bro its the livers x cherry cheese tester i chucked in 10 weeks ago today lol. it was pretty small so took an extra week showing sex  i left it like that all night, gonna lop it off this morning and chuck it in the dry box 

edit - and that "thing" has feelings dont u know lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

oooh saucy ! it's all about the sexual in yer endo round here today


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

shame its a bunch of fcukin geezas though  come on hot single grower chicks where u at lol


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2011)

thats like the elusive single bi female who likes being the 3rd in a threesome lmao. Few and far between


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 18, 2011)

oh so your a lady killa too las!!... with that tool .................lol, nice update bro your gardens is healthy as!...and that livers?/psyco? is lookin gorgeous, damm i want to grow that livers lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

Hey Las, Your garden is so amazing. There is so much to look at and admire and take it. Im a bit overwhelmed. Just when i think i have figured out what you have growing, there is something new, like that big donkeydick,lol, what strain is that anyway?lol
Im really sad about the snow white. I have grown 4 to date and have never had a hermi. Im so sorry about that. She was so pretty too. 
Im really impressed by the liver/cherrycheese, wow what massive buddage. I am going to be growing that one next for sure. You are going to have one huge harvest. Can you tell me all the strains you have growing right now.. maybe at least 10 different varietys.. Which do you think will be the strongest sativa? indica? of the bunch. 
I love the stoner barbie baby doing yoga, thats so perfect. I wonder if she knows about her? Mystery seed. 
I like Stings glasses in the video you played as well.... RIP DOC.
This cola below looks like a ball. Its so fuckin thick.. Like an apple, i wanna sink my teeth into it...lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Always nice to check in on an update when you haven't been around, tents (plural) exploding my man. Some of those cheesey surprises have got some amazing smells!!! (that'll be that stinking rank DPQ male!!!) Peace bru, DST


sorry bro missed u there lol. thought she might be leaning on the dpq side and last night under the cfl's and MH i'm sure i could see a purple hue to the white hairs but not on the dpq domanant stinker, a different bx2 thats a bit more cheesy  (oh and the one i had my eye on in veg that was stinking is the biggest yeilding stinkest one  



mr west said:


> thats like the elusive single bi female who likes being the 3rd in a threesome lmao. Few and far between


yeah tell me about it hahaha 



PUKKA BUD said:


> oh so your a lady killa too las!!... with that tool .................lol, nice update bro your gardens is healthy as!...and that livers?/psyco? is lookin gorgeous, damm i want to grow that livers lol


hahaha  thanks for the kind words bro  livers is a top smoke as well aint it bro? hmmmm livers lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Las, Your garden is so amazing. There is so much to look at and admire and take it. Im a bit overwhelmed. Just when i think i have figured out what you have growing, there is something new, like that big donkeydick,lol, what strain is that anyway?lol
> Im really sad about the snow white. I have grown 4 to date and have never had a hermi. Im so sorry about that. She was so pretty too.
> Im really impressed by the liver/cherrycheese, wow what massive buddage. I am going to be growing that one next for sure. You are going to have one huge harvest. Can you tell me all the strains you have growing right now.. maybe at least 10 different varietys.. Which do you think will be the strongest sativa? indica? of the bunch.
> I love the stoner barbie baby doing yoga, thats so perfect. I wonder if she knows about her? Mystery seed.
> ...


lol the donky dick is the livers x cherry cheese












same girl just in a different tent 

in order of strength from what i've smoked 

Exodus Cheese 
Lemon Haze
Blue Cheese
Psyco
Livers
livers x cherry cheese

not smoked yet
dog
neviles
bx2 cheese

thanks for the kind words mate 

Las


----------



## dirk d (May 18, 2011)

have you tried the super lemon haze with super lemon haze hash?? absolute must! knocks you on your ass


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2011)

ah, that makes sence to me more now.Thanks for clearing that up for me. That is really an incredibly impressive cola on her. Ive seen you grow women like that before. SHort and really massively thick. Ive always been blown away by that and so curious as to how you do that. I see another branch next to that one and ive got to wonder what the fuck went down on that bitch? lol some girls have a look about them like they have been on a crazy cool ride, and she fits that mold perfectly. am i outta my mind or am i keying into some truth behind that girl? lol just curious.I hope your doing well.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Nice garden bro. Got that cheese collection complete eh bru. Nice man!


----------



## 4tatude (May 18, 2011)

i want me some cheese


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

^^dont we all^^......................................................Mornin las got some of the green nettin you guys use, stuck it on my girls yesterday.....shit that stuff gets tangled easy mate lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 19, 2011)

Alright las me old mucka? Hows tricks?? All looks good in your grow man. Gonna try and get on here a bit more so you may see a bit more of me...


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

I know, come on Willy man get busy with it, I look forward to your sharply honed witty comments my bru!!!



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright las me old mucka? Hows tricks?? All looks good in your grow man. Gonna try and get on here a bit more so you may see a bit more of me...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2011)

good day Fingerez, That's a nice collection you got going on now bruv. Who's Nevilles is it ? I'm sure i asked you before. It was allways one i wanted to grow out and tried the GHS and got a Hermie! But any ive smoked was allway's a heavy smoke 

P.M me when your on mate

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2011)

hey Las..whats shakin? i hope you have a wonderful weekend..
have you ever seen this Harold and Kumar movie..escape from Guantonamo Bay? its really really funny. this is one of the best scenes in the movie.
check it out
Peace
Amber

[youtube]42M-_GJvpGM[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (May 20, 2011)

fucking funny film doc that shit cracks me up when im stoned! no stoner movie gets me like How High tho or maybe the origanal Friday CLASSICS!!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (May 21, 2011)

friday and how high are so damn funny to watch when your stoned lol, even when youre not as well!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 21, 2011)

hey fingers i wanna grow out that super lemon of yours......whats my chances?????


----------



## las fingerez (May 21, 2011)

dirk d said:


> have you tried the super lemon haze with super lemon haze hash?? absolute must! knocks you on your ass


no not yet i've not made a lemon haze hash run yet as i need 2 get some bags but i will. the blue cheese hash i made tasted just like the weed but kicked u on ur ass big time lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ah, that makes sence to me more now.Thanks for clearing that up for me. That is really an incredibly impressive cola on her. Ive seen you grow women like that before. SHort and really massively thick. Ive always been blown away by that and so curious as to how you do that. I see another branch next to that one and ive got to wonder what the fuck went down on that bitch? lol some girls have a look about them like they have been on a crazy cool ride, and she fits that mold perfectly. am i outta my mind or am i keying into some truth behind that girl? lol just curious.I hope your doing well.


lol thanks ambs she sure was a short thick little beauty  i'll let u know the weight on monday 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice garden bro. Got that cheese collection complete eh bru. Nice man!


yeah bro all present and correct now although i'm not growing the blue cheese for a while but someone is keeping it alive for me 



4tatude said:


> i want me some cheese


haha the UK exodus clone only aparently is out there, watch this space for more info  the TRUTH is out there 



PUKKA BUD said:


> ^^dont we all^^......................................................Mornin las got some of the green nettin you guys use, stuck it on my girls yesterday.....shit that stuff gets tangled easy mate lol


yeah much easier 2 put on when u flip 2 12.12 then just kinda pull it up like a sock (if u know what i mean) lol i made the same mistake this time lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Alright las me old mucka? Hows tricks?? All looks good in your grow man. Gonna try and get on here a bit more so you may see a bit more of me...


good 2 see u back on the boards bro 



DST said:


> I know, come on Willy man get busy with it, I look forward to your sharply honed witty comments my bru!!!


eye the sharp edged sword of willy the pirate 



Cindyguygrower said:


> good day Fingerez, That's a nice collection you got going on now bruv. Who's Nevilles is it ? I'm sure i asked you before. It was allways one i wanted to grow out and tried the GHS and got a Hermie! But any ive smoked was allway's a heavy smoke
> 
> P.M me when your on mate
> 
> cindy


its my fuckin nevilles alright hahaha just messing its Mr Nice so Sensi i guess  (it was just named after him right, he didnt breed it did he, any one know?)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Las..whats shakin? i hope you have a wonderful weekend..
> have you ever seen this Harold and Kumar movie..escape from Guantonamo Bay? its really really funny. this is one of the best scenes in the movie.
> check it out
> Peace
> ...


ahh thats a classic modern film moment "its a bong not bomb" lmao  u know they re-named the first one over here to "harrold and kumar get the munchies" as if when we are watching the film we cant work out what white castle is lol. man i want me some of them mini burgers but not a whole plate  what are they like my american buddies??



sambo020482 said:


> fucking funny film doc that shit cracks me up when im stoned! no stoner movie gets me like How High tho or maybe the origanal Friday CLASSICS!!!!


more of a how high fan than friday but friday is a classic 



WOWgrow said:


> friday and how high are so damn funny to watch when your stoned lol, even when youre not as well!


yeah watched how high many times 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> hey fingers i wanna grow out that super lemon of yours......whats my chances?????


no piss off  hahaha 


bloody women i tell ya i'm having about as much luck as when i was a young teenager looking to pop my cherry lmao hahaha. chatting to a girl last night then text her 2day and she aint even replied??? i gave up trying to work women out a few years ago hahaha

anyways should have an update for ya 2moro 

Las


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2011)

Its like mouldy and scutter, the truth is out there


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

The Mr. Nice Nev's was allwaya the more attractive make-up compared to GHS strain, I just went for the wrong one lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Mr. Nice Nev's was allwaya the more attractive make-up compared to GHS strain, I just went for the wrong one lol.


i already told ya it not nevilles have its mine hahahaha 

update sunday coming soon but i just ate a cookie so u'll have 2 wait and see lol

edit - i won my bet 2day that spurs would finish higher than liverpool, hmmm free nandos coming my way  go on the yids


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Im sure you can make those fingerez work some magic on the lass's my man! Just look how well you treat your girl's 
I'm also sure you may not ever figure them out either though. Its harder to find a keeper in that specie's than any other me think's 

Later mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

hey las fingerez, hows the butter?lol
haha, i saw this at the museum and thought of you and your cute pet LOULOU.. have you ever dreamt something like this? LMAO later , Doctor Trichomes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

isnt this a great picture of Jack Herer
(sorry accidently thumbed my snow white with sick leaves down below.lol)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 23, 2011)

Good find Amber. Looks like the kinda guy you wanna blaze some shit with. Rip j h


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

RIP the big man 


ok ambs thats not to hard, i'll see what i can do


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

Welcome one and all 











i'll actualy eat a slice of my hat if they dont fill all the way up  theres about 8-10 main colas like that and last time round this was there it all started going wrong, well a little before this  gotta love that N 






psyco






livers






blue cheese 1 week behind the others






Nevilles haze, sorry my haze, starting to wispy calex out haha might re-evaluate the estimated finishing time, looking a little like DST's SSHit bud lol













Vegging girls. nice and greeeeeeeeen 






grrrrrrrrrrr scrog off dog  i really need 2 do something with her but i havent the light really to repot them, there crowded round a 125cfl for the time being lol






Exodus clone






livers clone






psyco clone






shame Stoner B. dont play round these parts no more  didnt even get my blessing to use her name but instead i'll grow it out in respect for her  good luck stoner barbie 






i think she might be re-vegging of that tiny little leaf that only has one finger of green  can u see the new growth down the bottom? go on the lemon haze what a trooper, she must know i've got no lemon clones in the house and providing me with one hahaha. i'm gonna be growing that beaut in that friggin airpot if she does re-veg  thats gonna have some super root system on it if it does take 











lol the 100g of butter went into 6 cookies 






my frog doing so acrobatics lol. i'm sure it looks pregnant lol either that its a fat bastard hahaha






*in the thickest scotish accent u can muster* a wee bit of livers 

big up cindy bro top smoke but i'm sure i've lost a joint somewhere hahaha hope it turns up that was sweet 


i've decided i'm cutting the dead wood out of my life so i'm not gonna be on the boards that much this week (not coz of any of u guys). need 2 be gettin out of the house a bit more as well. my mates just brought his 1st house so i'm gonna be over there doing some work doing it up and that. 

take it easy u lot, i'll be lurking about so if u wanna ask anything just drop me a PM  like whats the weather gonna be like in hawaii on weds, i got all that kinda info lmfao 

respect to donny, the taste aint come on the livers x cherry cheese as its less than a week of the plant and not gonna see 2 weeks. i got about 7g off that "donkey dick" and its a really strong smoke nice and warm indica leaning buzz i think 


have a good week guys and girls 

Las


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 23, 2011)

awesome update las! you are so rockin man with that jungle of yours.
that green butter looks like its radioactive!!!! and looks like it might tastes like sour apples.lol
you sure do have the purdiest looking clones.
have a super fun week! 
Peace
Amber


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Everything looks great ya Southern Shandy drinker, lol. We tend no tae use the "of" word...it's more of a "eh...i.e. "we bit eh livers", and if you are Cinders, you would probably say, "wee bit eh Livers eh." lmfao.

Love the reveg you got going on. Come on, she can do it!!! Fingers crossed for that one mate. Don't think I'll pray for your sshit though. Hay a gid week an dinnae git tae many splinters naw.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

whats shakin las, if not the bed posts! 

gotta love old jackie eh, must admit i've yet to try it. might get a bag when i hit the dam


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

thanks doc and big D 

donny i'm proud to say that jack was the 1st weed that i ordered in dam  it was a lovely smoke


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

im forever posting just as folks do epic updates haha. some reet belta's wor kid! that tent looks absolutely brim full man, top marks lad 

i feel a reveg scrog off coming on!?!?!?!? my dog vs your lemon. winner takes an ounce


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

Nice update las your rockin bro. Everyone is raising the bar lately! Got a couple coming down soon too ; )

Now get your ass out of your head, I mean house and carpe diem


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

yeah right hahaha u've got about 8months head start lmfao  well i suppose we could post pictures after we've both grown them?? hmmm something to think about.... u want a little friendly wager on the dog scrog off? like looser pays for the 1st gram in dam or something stupid like that? haha


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

hmmm fookin server glitched out or something when i tried to post???

hmmm ok well i suppose we could post the pictures after i've finished mine or something, u've got like an 8month head start lmao 

i'm up for a friendly wager on the dog scrog off if ur up for it? looser pays for the 1st gram in dam? something stupid like that?

edit - arrrrrrrrggggggg wtf is going on??? am i gonna get an infraction for a double post? hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

jah man! sounds good to me bro, i was just messin tho id love to see them both go side by side in the auto pots eh. gonna be something to see when the reveg pulls through. you gonna shave the rootball or just go with it? i cut mine off with a breadknife, it was that solid it was like slicing cake.


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> jah man! sounds good to me bro, i was just messin tho id love to see them both go side by side in the auto pots eh. gonna be something to see when the reveg pulls through. you gonna shave the rootball or just go with it? i cut mine off with a breadknife, it was that solid it was like slicing cake.


na i'm just gonna run cannazym through the pot a good few times and leave it in the airpot bro to be honest, coz its in the airpot i'm not worried about it being root bound or owt. i'll have 2 get stoner b out of the pot and i'm not sure how she's gonna take it being so close to the edge but it might work to my advantage. neeeed coco hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

yeah its all good man, i've been re using the same coco for near a year.

when you next planning on a dam trip?


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice update las your rockin bro. Everyone is raising the bar lately! Got a couple coming down soon too ; )
> 
> Now get your ass out of your head, I mean house and carpe diem


shit sorry missed ya there. i need 2 pull a photo or 2 out 2 for u HC lmao, i found some old pictures really i should of deleted but they was from my second round.... hahaha



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its all good man, i've been re using the same coco for near a year.
> 
> when you next planning on a dam trip?


september when a few of us are going out 

just got rid of my last load of compost now i'm gonna start re-using the coco but i still need a bag for my next round really, i want them in bigger pots but matey fucked up and i aint got my 4x fuckin airpots nor the 36quid to get them at the moment  lol "u've made ur bed now fuckin lie in it fingerez" lol


----------



## WOWgrow (May 23, 2011)

lol too many wicked comments to quote em all. The tent looks quality as always mate, you're smashin it this time for sure. That picture of the preggo frog made me laugh an all man, I've gotta stop smoking when im sleep deprived as shit haha.


----------



## las fingerez (May 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Welcome one and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bumpy bump bump 

god bless u wow  smoking when sleep deprived is great i get all light headed and giggly sometimes lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;vabnZ9-ex7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/video]


> Nirvana - Come As You Are























who remembers the mop bucket? hahaha fuckin worked though with a little help from my rui friends suggesting to cover up the water below  (last pic in her final home then she got culled a week or so after the picture )


























the way its turned into a pyramid i remember that as "sophie" the "cheese" cutting we got that was as cheesey as a potato.
















Biggest arms i've ever grown on the lemon, there was some beasts lol. (less arms on the scrog = bigger colas on the lemon lol)
















canopy shots (obviously theres one thats not mine but i set the fucker up)











thats my 2nd round and the mob bucket hydro was part of my 3rd round that i didnt finish so dont really count it. tell me mr HC how u think i'm rasing the bar these days lmao i was growing better when i started i just fucked the last round up really. hahaha (just playing bro with ur comment u made the other day, all in jest bro)






shit blue cheese (from clone) cost me 20 fuckin quid as well the cheeky fucker "yeah its a really good blue cheese" my fuckin arse mate i called it mint cheese as it smelt like chewing gum lmao






what happens to my scrog if u keep on pulling the branches under during the 1st 2 weeks of 12.12 (seriously dont do it to the lemon lol)

enjoy folks


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

I thought you were going away...now get to work! your mates new place looks a right old state! lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

DST said:


> I thought you were going away...now get to work! your mates new place looks a right old state! lol.


sorry boss just stopping for a smoke break 

haha he's in Camberley just doing a quick job then getting me. his new place is about 20mins from here so i should be there late morning


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Alright las, how's it bro. Still busy i see  You'r kickin Ass now bro.

cinder's


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright las, how's it bro. Still busy i see  You'r kickin Ass now bro.
> 
> cinder's


thanks brother, ur not doing to bad ur self, as i have always said "the proof is in the pudding" and it really was mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

that lemon looks fuckin BOSS las man! gardens lookin sweet man. who says multi strain ops are a pain in the arse...


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

yeah that was the 1st time i grew the lemon and my 1st time in coco (funny without the EC pen just the canna chart and a PH pen) been thinking about what i was doing wrong a lot this morning and i was most deff just under nuting them thats why i was having so many problems. the bx2's have done really well on the new feeding schedual and the flowering girls that are halfway, i've never seen them so green at this stage even before


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 24, 2011)

Looking good las....... As always


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

thanks bro  glad i caught ya i'm off out the door in a bit


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

fuckin hell las, I never saw your tent at this stage! That is killer, just a field of buds man. Is your tent the DR150? or the 120? youve told me before but you know how it is with my memory haha. think we caught the same under nuting bug, butttttttttt it is a lot easier to give them more but not as easy to de-burn the leaves. you fancy sending me that email about your little incident, i just smoked a nice bit of psychosis and looks like im gonna be sat here a while lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that lemon looks fuckin BOSS las man! gardens lookin sweet man. who says multi strain ops are a pain in the arse...


Right now that would be me. I have them ranging from 1.5 to 5.5 ft. Have to keep raising the tables lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

youll have to take the roof off shortly!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

[youtube]PECk9A-07Pw[/youtube]

man, what a killer set of images you just presented Las. Thanks for going back in time to pull those beautiful pictures up. I remember them, espcially the mop bucket babe with the sick root system. The rooms looks so intoxicatingly deliciously smokey!
I could go for a piece of that cheese mint gum right about now. hahahahah
Your buds were soooo fuckin HUGE!!!!! and fat and heavy. That super lemon haze with the thick branches, damn wouldnt that be a beautiful tree for anyones garden.. amazing. Super Lemon Haze Tree farm, with lemon buds. Take a basket and pick as many buds as you want, ha, that would be a fun farm to visit. 
I really do love the tent shots with the smokiness to them.. very atmospheric. 
There is one photo that im curious about. ITs the tent shot, where you say"you set the fucker up?" just wondering what is that paper box thing in there?lol
looks like an empty chinese take out carton.lol
Dr A Trichomes


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

I was gonna wait until friday when it's properly grown into the screen to show you las but fug it lol. Took a lot of inspiration from your grows and decided I needed to keep the fat one down so I've done it man. The beginning of the easyfingerez screen!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2011)

fuk wowgrow!!!!!! a fingerez scrog going down..!!!!!!!! i had NO NO idea.. thats sick.. you better start posting your girls in my journal too dude! i wanna watch them fat bitches get stinky right alongside my auto blues too.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

lol I only decided on it yesterday doc! knew I needed something drastic to keep her in check while the bearns catch up! I will post them in your thread too, not gonna stand up tall next to yours though ha. Should have a thread up in a couple weeks as well


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> youll have to take the roof off shortly!


Too funny man.....after you said that, I went and looked at the light and it can only go up about 6 more inches lol. And it's at 5.5 ft now, the top cola of the beast is about even with it!


Looking very cool WOW man, got your grow on! Thanks for the pics : !)


----------



## WOWgrow (May 24, 2011)

Cheers HC, watch this space, hopefully in a few weeks that tent should be full!


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

thanks guys and girls  really feeling it today lol getting back out there though. there was a big bush and the oldies (his mum and dad and the next door neighbor) where saying "na u'll never get it out" so me and my boy got stuck in soaking it with water letting it drain digging down a few inchs then repeating. we kept on leaving it and doing other bits for the water to soak in well and we got the fucker out in the end. well the rule of roots being the same size as the plant wasnt true for this fucker i'm telling ya. 

good 2 prove the oldies wrong once in a while and showed them we aint afraid of a bit of graft 

have a good day ladies and gents, i'll be back later hopefully not to tired so i can reply to some of ur msgs


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

good bit physical excercise now n then is great, bet your feeling it today man, nowt a good soak in the bath with a zoot wont fix tho


----------



## WOWgrow (May 25, 2011)

watch your back las! I fucked up my lower back BIG style last summer digging up a monster bush root, put me out of pretty much everything, even sleep for a week or so. I didnt have enough meds to self prescribe back then though haha, doubt you'd be troubled with the same problem!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Holy smokes las man!!!!! lol...................It a jungle in there!!
Lookin good matey! whats your fave strain at the min??


----------



## las fingerez (May 25, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Holy smokes las man!!!!! lol...................It a jungle in there!!
> Lookin good matey! whats your fave strain at the min??


haha is that a trick question? lemon haze of course always will be i think though to be fair 

really tired back in the morning for some citty chat lmao


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

It's morning mo fucka. How do?


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> fuckin hell las, I never saw your tent at this stage! That is killer, just a field of buds man. Is your tent the DR150? or the 120? youve told me before but you know how it is with my memory haha. think we caught the same under nuting bug, butttttttttt it is a lot easier to give them more but not as easy to de-burn the leaves. you fancy sending me that email about your little incident, i just smoked a nice bit of psychosis and looks like im gonna be sat here a while lol


thanks a lot bro  well at least we was undernuting rather than over doing it, much eaiser to work out and correct whats going on without to much trouble. was just in the tent pissing about (no not litraly weeing on the girls) and its proper STINKIN in there much more than the pic u bumped 



Highlanders cave said:


> Right now that would be me. I have them ranging from 1.5 to 5.5 ft. Have to keep raising the tables lol


yeah sorry i stand corrected friggin hight can be a pain  was just having a shuffle and i potted the lemon in a 10L (taller) airpot and the blue in a 7L (shorter) well the lemon streches more than the blue so i'm about 8-10 inchs difference on my canopy. paint pots to the rescue with a small round tray underneath the plant pot 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> youll have to take the roof off shortly!


haha never had that problem, oh saying that that brick weed seed that got muddled up with the white widow (fail) would of took my roof of if i let it, wish i had a picture the thing was almost pure sativa thinking about it now lol



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [youtube]PECk9A-07Pw[/youtube]
> 
> man, what a killer set of images you just presented Las. Thanks for going back in time to pull those beautiful pictures up. I remember them, espcially the mop bucket babe with the sick root system. The rooms looks so intoxicatingly deliciously smokey!
> I could go for a piece of that cheese mint gum right about now. hahahahah
> ...


haha thats my thermometer on a wire??? is that what u mean? thats my girls by the way if thats what u mean. the big tent setup with the huge lemon beast in the back was a friends i helped setup then went back to check lol



WOWgrow said:


> I was gonna wait until friday when it's properly grown into the screen to show you las but fug it lol. Took a lot of inspiration from your grows and decided I needed to keep the fat one down so I've done it man. The beginning of the easyfingerez screen!


sweet brother nice one thats gonna be a hench bitch thats for sure  



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuk wowgrow!!!!!! a fingerez scrog going down..!!!!!!!! i had NO NO idea.. thats sick.. you better start posting your girls in my journal too dude! i wanna watch them fat bitches get stinky right alongside my auto blues too.






WOWgrow said:


> lol I only decided on it yesterday doc! knew I needed something drastic to keep her in check while the bearns catch up! I will post them in your thread too, not gonna stand up tall next to yours though ha. Should have a thread up in a couple weeks as well


i recon it will look like docs but flattened 



Highlanders cave said:


> Too funny man.....after you said that, I went and looked at the light and it can only go up about 6 more inches lol. And it's at 5.5 ft now, the top cola of the beast is about even with it!
> 
> 
> Looking very cool WOW man, got your grow on! Thanks for the pics : !)


well u'll have 2 get the builders in then wont ya bro, extend the roof just over ur room hahaha



WOWgrow said:


> Cheers HC, watch this space, hopefully in a few weeks that tent should be full!


hopefully indeed bro 



las fingerez said:


> thanks guys and girls  really feeling it today lol getting back out there though. there was a big bush and the oldies (his mum and dad and the next door neighbor) where saying "na u'll never get it out" so me and my boy got stuck in soaking it with water letting it drain digging down a few inchs then repeating. we kept on leaving it and doing other bits for the water to soak in well and we got the fucker out in the end. well the rule of roots being the same size as the plant wasnt true for this fucker i'm telling ya.
> 
> good 2 prove the oldies wrong once in a while and showed them we aint afraid of a bit of graft
> 
> have a good day ladies and gents, i'll be back later hopefully not to tired so i can reply to some of ur msgs


piss of las 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> good bit physical excercise now n then is great, bet your feeling it today man, nowt a good soak in the bath with a zoot wont fix tho


yeah was feeling it yesterday evening just aching and that lol slogged the garden out though its fairly big with loads of bushes that needed attention. gonna be growing some chillis and stuff in his green house  no weeds though lmao just veggies and that 



WOWgrow said:


> watch your back las! I fucked up my lower back BIG style last summer digging up a monster bush root, put me out of pretty much everything, even sleep for a week or so. I didnt have enough meds to self prescribe back then though haha, doubt you'd be troubled with the same problem!


ahh the meds are running low but my mate gave me a nice few joints of cheese for helping out and theres just weed in a draw to skin up while we work, his mum and dad smoke but my mate gave up a few years ago lmao. food in the cuboards to eat and that, loads of drinks etc.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Holy smokes las man!!!!! lol...................It a jungle in there!!
> Lookin good matey! whats your fave strain at the min??


been pondering this coment since last night bro lmao  out of the ones i've smoked so far i'd probs still say the lemon but let me grow these beauties out (livers psyco exodus dog) and i'll let u know. the lemon is good coz it gets u buzzing but u can still function and do stuff. when i smoke the blue cheese even at 8 weeks its "time 2 sit on ur arse for a while" really kicks my teeth in which is why i wanna keep it but dont wanna grow it all the time lol.



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> It's morning mo fucka. How do?


ay all is well mate gonna have a brew in a min


----------



## sambo020482 (May 26, 2011)

i think i might went abit mental trimming it lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

so ur all good then bro??? been missing on the butter now i know why ur misses pulls "that face" when u get the slow cooker out


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

My Missus also pulls "that face".

Think it's hard wired to the brain


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

love it wills  the joys of "married" life hahaha cant belive i nearly got my feet under the table with that girl recently. commitment, arrrggg run for the hills....... hahahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

hahah i had a funny one with my lass the other day, she wants to move back in, i said id love you to darlin, but you know the deal, no moving back in then deciding you cant live with the op. so she said you'd choose the dope over me..... i said no love of course not. I'd just move out. mwhahahaaaaaahahahaaaa she wasnt impressed.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2011)

there's a balancing act in relationships i think, but you need to find the right lady to balance with first. i would be a bit pissed though if the wife told me I couldn't grow anymore, but at least I would still get to grow outside in the summer, there would be no denying that. hope you have a good weekend las.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

Yeah my girl has her share of faults and I don't blame her for them but at least she is very cool about my op. As a matter of fact, I sometimes wish she was a little more interested lol. I gave up trying to bring her into the garden to show off my girls hehe. Just have to show them off to you guys!


----------



## las fingerez (May 28, 2011)

i swear geezas are just as bad as women sometimes... aparently i'm gonna get some pikeys round my yard but the time they are kicking off my door is when i'll start getting worried. its cool a phone call had been made, i'm not sure who i'd wanna fuck with less a van full of pikeys or a mad yardie with a sawn off lmao 

OSC U WAS RIGHT BRO.....


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Im so lucky with my gal, love you princess.


----------



## WOWgrow (May 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah my girl has her share of faults and I don't blame her for them but at least she is very cool about my op. As a matter of fact, I sometimes wish she was a little more interested lol. I gave up trying to bring her into the garden to show off my girls hehe. Just have to show them off to you guys!


haha, mines exactly the same! I always drag her into the garage to see them and all she usually comes out with is a "they're getting bigger aren't they" (no shit lol). 

you gonna have pikeys round soon las? just make sure you don't get on the butter before they come, you'll be shootin up the whole street lol! hope youre good man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i swear geezas are just as bad as women sometimes... aparently i'm gonna get some pikeys round my yard but the time they are kicking off my door is when i'll start getting worried. its cool a phone call had been made, i'm not sure who i'd wanna fuck with less a van full of pikeys or a mad yardie with a sawn off lmao
> 
> OSC U WAS RIGHT BRO.....


English las,,,,what's up? It dunnu sound good though. Whats pikeys. I'd be there if I could buddy. 

As far as guns go, everyone around here has multiples but a sawn off is a no no. Go to the pokey for that. Not sure about over there though


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 28, 2011)

Morning bread bins .

Get caught with a sawn off in England and you will find your self being asked a few questions from the plod (that's police for none uk citizens lol)


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Rozzers, coppers, porky shoe fillers. The police lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 28, 2011)

think its a standard 5yr sentance if ya caught with any firearm in the uk.


----------



## las fingerez (May 28, 2011)

i'm all good hahaha all a load of hot air my man had a couple of brews lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Alright las, ive been real busy so not on much, but i'll give you a bell if i dont catch you on later ok bro 

cindy


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

Someone mention hotair, send some over here would you, fekkin grey clouds gettin me doon.

We always wistled Z cars when we saw the police, just to piss em off, lol....
[youtube]wL1HnDGTAK8&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## oscaroscar (May 29, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i swear geezas are just as bad as women sometimes... aparently i'm gonna get some pikeys round my yard but the time they are kicking off my door is when i'll start getting worried. its cool a phone call had been made, i'm not sure who i'd wanna fuck with less a van full of pikeys or a mad yardie with a sawn off lmao
> 
> OSC U WAS RIGHT BRO.....


I'm rarely wrong but i dunno what i'm right about this time lol care to enlighten me me old china?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;kr8-E8may2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8-E8may2Y[/video]
sending this track out 2 the Doc 






Welcome to the jungle, well its getting there now lmao 






Psyco











Lemon Haze






Livers






Blue cheese






cheesy bx2 dank off milk overtones pure filth. good darts D this one i think is a bx2 f2 






bx2 x dpq nug was trying to catch the light purple hue but u cant see it  lol she's down and in the box now






doesnt look like it but this one has a little dpq in it 2  theres a slight spicy aroma going on anyway






neville's/my haze (lemon in background)











Livers x Cherry Cheese might remove some more bottom stuff sometime soon






quick dry bx2 x dpq (it needs a name all i came up with is freD's Cheese??) (with a big D at the end of freD...)






Veg room






tray of uk elites  edodus psyco and livers






enoguh green matirial for a re-veg? thats the bx2 cheese x dpq. i want another round in a proper pot to do it justice. i recon im gonna get half oz easy in that 2L pot lmao






before i pulled the bx2 x dpq so thats nearly dry. its in a jar for a few hours then back in the box











some banging cheese could be exodus, cut down at 8 or so weeks??? 2 different lots but the same stuff 

not the easiest update i've done lol. hope it makes sense lol have been smoking that cheese and i'm on my tv as the charger broke for my laptop. yeah ok its a flat screen but i need my glasses left them round my mates hahaha

hope u enjoyed the update, not been on the boards much coz i aint really been here. been teaching my mates 13 year old about computers and helping my mate out with his new house 

take it easy,

Las


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

theres a lot to take in there las, looks absolutely class though. nevilles, im sorry, your haze lol looks like it's gonna be really damn fat. 

the tent looks like it did a few moons ago mate, gonna be some wicked harvests in there!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks a lot brother  i think i'm back on my game after the little upset that i never did tell u about. now the laptop issue lol, i will bro though, even if its face 2 face one day lmfao


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, I look forward to it mate!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2011)

Aye las!!!,.... you always make me so jealous when i spy your updates!!!!, you got a jungle of dank, veg room of future dank, then the uk elites dank as shit!!!!!  then you top it of with dank dried bud shots......................right thats enough browsin for me im done, you just wiped me out bro lol got a dank overload!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

cracking update fella! 

the reveg looks spot on, i generally leave a few fans on but it should still come good man. samples look really frosty too man, the bx looks lush.

speaking of jungle's
[youtube]4PSbBdlUdFc[/youtube]


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

ya inbox is full m8 couldnt reply to ya pm.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

sweet update las fingerez.
your on fire
right on. 
our lemons are looking very close in comparision. 
how much time do you predict you have left on yours.?
super curious about the breeding strains you have. Bx2?who are the parents? 
the nevilles are very plump , that bitch looks super strong.
. cant wait to hear all the various smoke reports in the near future. 
cool tune, thanks , brings back some good memories.
have a spendidly cheeeeezzzeeeeyyyy evening in the jungle.
exellent photographing skills. clean, clear and crisp.. 
and this song is for you, one of my fav tunes off my fav GNR album
[youtube]1TnL-LJKWE0[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks a lot guys and girls and my inbox is empty now lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

oh thank god, i was in a panic....lol..


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks a lot guys and girls and my inbox is empty now lol


well i had that message saved on copy n paste for the last 4hrs lol its gone now bro lol all it said was ya a big fairy lmao and the baby is teething lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 2, 2011)

las
not only do i get to see some nice strains n things happening but get to listen to some great tunes!! Great update, hope ya havin fun...


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning las mate, how goes it in the land of joyriding?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 3, 2011)

Morning mo fucka.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey bro. How's it growing! I see your still having a ball  

cindy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

Fingereeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz! How's it growin bro?! Man what a busy summer. What's in the ol garden right now?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

LIke Oh My God, what is going on Las Fingerez.. ??? how are your babys? isnt it time to harvest? i know something must be brewing in your lovely garden... i wanna see i wanna see some lemons and cheeses and cookies and stuff..can you deliver? lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

this was las's last update, sometime back in 18Oatcake. Wats up las lah?



las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;kr8-E8may2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8-E8may2Y[/video]
> sending this track out 2 the Doc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

las is about n all cool, just being a house-bitch sorry doc no offense ment, im a fulltime male house-bitch lol 

nar just saying i have heard from las and hes safe n well.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

haha coming soon just re-potting the veggers lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

fuk'sake, get on with it eh! slordig mofo, 


las fingerez said:


> haha coming soon just re-potting the veggers lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

u can blame doc if u want, why not? hahaha ;0)


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

haha, on one thread I've got someone (Bobotrank) blaming their dog for shit happening, and here you are actually blaming someone else on RIU who lives on the other side of the world, fukkin classic Las, love it....who's getting snitched up next eh?? Wissnae me orrificer!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

U hahaha ur getting the blame for my fan keep falling off on the lemon 3x so far hahahaha just messing of course.

smoking half this zoot and drinking my cuppa then going to take pics of the nearly 8 week 12.12 girls


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah the fan gremlins, I hate those little mofo's!!! Least it's not the carbon filter gremlins, now thems are right little sheeee-ites!lol.

And No Comment to your accussations anyway, where's my brief?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not wearing briefs!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

haha "no breif we're just gonna kick the shit out of u in an ally" *in a deep cockney accent* lol






welcome one and all as always  mostly nearly 8 weeks 12.12 











yeah i know one is shit but u can see the stuff at the back thats why i posted it  zee lemone











Lemon took a beat lol i put 14L (rough 4 USA gallons) in on saterday and monday morning it was like this lol






psyco looking much better than the livers but i like the livers more i think so far. time will tell i guess P)






Blue cheese 7 weeks 12.12






Livers, not tonking big buds yet but theres still time, sambo did urs look like this or a bit more gone at 8 weeks?






Livers x Cherry cheese aprox 3weeks 12.12






Neville's/My Haze aprox 11 weeks 12.12 could go 15-16 maybe but its coming down next week or the weekend i think lol












hard 2 belive that thats the same 4 girls in the tray in the 1st picture. the dog got butchered for a few more heads and it was getting a bit unruley without a fan in my veg area, i just shake the stems every now and again to strengthen them, not the best i know but it works well enough for my scrog method 











and todays lesson folks is how to take perfect clones :/ think some fungal shit or wilt got to them so been on a mad cleaning mission like sambo said being a house bitch lol. any ideas folks? i checked the bible and it looked like it, been bleaching everything in my house and hydrogen peroxide watered down sprayed on the plants untill i can get some wilt stuff from the shop. do u guys agree with the wilt theory?


edit looking at the pics once again las fingerez i'm noticing the nutes are 2 high for the psyco by the curling of the leaves?? anyone??


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

What clan are you Will?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

call that an update try again lolol

jus messing m8 looking nice apart from the clones


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

for fuck sake sambo if ur gonna post at the start of my max page posts then u could at least bump the "not good enough post" lmfao  haha




las fingerez said:


> haha "no breif we're just gonna kick the shit out of u in an ally" *in a deep cockney accent* lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice stuff las. 

Are the stems rotting on the clones? I am fighting just now to keep some clones alive. I didn't have any of my usual mix so mixed up some sand and coco but the clones don't seem to like it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont think so bro they was cool for a week then i noticed brown spots then the yellowing happened. there in the bin in the prop in about 3 bin bags lmao i aint taking no chances under 2 weeks from harvest the way i see it spread. thats why i'm on a "bleach out" mission (sorry thats one of my favorite MC's lyrics and i cant stop saying them when i'm cleaning for obvious reasons lol)


----------



## oscaroscar (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you got back up clones? Or will have to re-veg to keep the genes.
Your psychosis and livers look like they're too hot to me, how's your temps?
Hope alls good with you me old china


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you got back up clones? Or will have to re-veg to keep the genes.
> Your psychosis and livers look like they're too hot to me, how's your temps?
> Hope alls good with you me old china


yeah not to bad mate thanks theres a light at the end of the tunnel at last lol. the clones where off of the ones i got in veg still so everythings ok for now but wanna get rid of this shit before i take some more clones 

the livers and 'co have been 30oc for the hot days that we have but genrally are around 25-27 as i've got half decent fans (2x 400cfm one for the light one for the filter.

oh and the smell is filth in the tent but not escaping thank fuck. 5" rhino and 5" 400 cfm fan did it for me didnt need 2 chuck the extra 4" rhino inside the tent after all. probs gonna psuh these a little past 9 weeks. whats ur favorite 12.12 time bro?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

lookin good man, i reckon too much moisture in the prop maybe, i lost a good few to rot. sounds daft but you need to encourage the snip to look for water and balance that with not letting it dry out. ive been thinking more about trying my hand at one of those bubble cloner things. 

think the livers n co do look a bit curly but not too bad man. everything else is looks good though, you feed everything roughly the same for their ages?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good man, i reckon too much moisture in the prop maybe, i lost a good few to rot. sounds daft but you need to encourage the snip to look for water and balance that with not letting it dry out. ive been thinking more about trying my hand at one of those bubble cloner things.
> 
> think the livers n co do look a bit curly but not too bad man. everything else is looks good though, you feed everything roughly the same for their ages?


yeah there all on lemons feeding schedual to work out whats what really i couldnt think of any easier way to feed them without making loads of nutes lol

heard that about the snips as well if its to wet it wont look for water but the bubblers seem 2 work great


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good man, i reckon too much moisture in the prop maybe, i lost a good few to rot. sounds daft but you need to encourage the snip to look for water and balance that with not letting it dry out. ive been thinking more about trying my hand at one of those bubble cloner things.
> 
> think the livers n co do look a bit curly but not too bad man. everything else is looks good though, you feed everything roughly the same for their ages?


I rock a buuble cloner with 100% success (so far)


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw on another thread a guy that looked like he had black spot on his plant, which is a fungal disease, may be similar to what you got. You are going along the right course of action anyway so good luck mate.

DST


----------



## ghb (Jun 8, 2011)

alright old chap how's tings?

that small tent is bulging now!, i'm pretty confident you will earn your 1g/pw badge with that. am i right in thinking this is your first non perepetual grow?

i just chopped some cheese and there were a few colas that i lost to bud rot, it would seem the warm air brings in all kinds of nasty spores into the grow room this time of year. clean is the word of the day.

i'm finally gonna do more of my lemon haze and i'm super excited, i think i am going to grow nothing but that from now on, still can't believe i've only grown one plant of it before. do you find yours are easy to clone?, i took 80 with the intention of picking the best ones for the job and what do you know, a week later and i have 80 root riot plugs all stuck together with fibrous roots, qualateeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I rock a buuble cloner with 100% success (so far)


its on the cards then  cheers bro



DST said:


> I saw on another thread a guy that looked like he had black spot on his plant, which is a fungal disease, may be similar to what you got. You are going along the right course of action anyway so good luck mate.
> 
> DST


cheers bro i'll look into it 



ghb said:


> alright old chap how's tings?
> 
> that small tent is bulging now!, i'm pretty confident you will earn your 1g/pw badge with that. am i right in thinking this is your first non perepetual grow?
> 
> ...


no mine are little buggers to clone, well not really but they take a few days longer than the others 2 show roots.

cheers for the kind words, technicly its kinda still perpertual but i wanna work out my gram per watt so there only a few week difference in 2 out of 5 main scrogs in there. theres also the baby nevilles haze at 11 weeks. i can still work out my gram per what on this harvest though cant i? thats like the maximum i can get in there in one round.

also wanna scrog out a 2.4 x 1.2 tent in the winter with 2x 600s 7x lemon haze and one livers/psyco/exodus  


fed them a nice drink of ripen last night and i swear i can see a little improvement already i really like that stuff for helping the "second swell" as i like 2 call it lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha "no breif we're just gonna kick the shit out of u in an ally" *in a deep cockney accent* lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyup ay las!! lookin spot on in there matey!! that psyco's lookin sweet as, we you havin probs with your clones, just made me more nervous about havin my own mate, think i need some more tips before i handle them dont wanna fook um up!!!  lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup ay las!! lookin spot on in there matey!! that psyco's lookin sweet as, we you havin probs with your clones, just made me more nervous about havin my own mate, think i need some more tips before i handle them dont wanna fook um up!!!  lol


na bro thats nothing more than me being loose with my friends. i'm fairly sure that this thing is from my "mate" not washing his propergator out properly, then after the clones start dying out he tells me there was mold in the propergator before.... now this fuckin wilt/fungus shit is over here and coz of the young clones not being strong enough to fight it they are just keeling over. gonna get some treatment stuff and i been bleaching like a mad man lol

if u want 2 learn something from this, keep ur growing stuff and areas surgical clean


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 8, 2011)

That shit mate i'd be havin words with him!!!!! 
On a good note the thanks for the tip mate!!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

yaldy mofo


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yaldy mofo


hey bro good 2 see ya over here  i'll stick the kettle on u can roll it up


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

lol i wish i could il b smokin 5 week old plants soon har


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

just going through some old backup cd's from years ago and found this classic piece of exasy induced madness lmfao  what the fuck las fingerez i'm guessing i wrote it with a mate or something, well i hope lol



> Birdwatchers, Trainspotters, night fisher&#8217;s eat Topics
> Small Geezers eat Malteasers
> Night Porters eat king size mars bars!!!
> Builders eat your keys when sat upon
> ...


WTF hahahaha


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok bro now i got cha and as always looking amazing it is a beautiful thing when people let there plants get completely ripe before chopping patience is a must in this field one that im still trying to perfect..


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Ok bro now i got cha and as always looking amazing it is a beautiful thing when people let there plants get completely ripe before chopping patience is a must in this field one that im still trying to perfect..


thanks bro for the kind words i've heard these strains can go 9+ weeks and my lemon haze is my kinda perfect at 10 weeks give or take a day or 2  my blue cheese is more than smokeable at 8.5 weeks but i'm letting it go 9 for the pack a punch


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

and thats what im talking about...you here so much about trichs and scopes you should be able to tell when your bud is ripe and ready from smell and looks and touch...


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

lol the only time i use my scope these days is occasionally to have a look at the bud before smoking


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats sounds about right or to take pic's of the beauty..lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Thats sounds about right or to take pic's of the beauty..lol


or to check the size of yer boaby!!

lol low i know just couldnt resist


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

i could never live without my scope and checkin trichomes, you guys are fuckin nuts! its like the most awesomest part of the ride, man! 
its the coolest little world , all those long thick hard trichomes sticking out everywhere..i guess must be a girl thing..hahahahah


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

i get enough of my own "long thick hard....." em lets leave it at that shall we. harhar.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> i get enough of my own "long thick hard....." em lets leave it at that shall we. harhar.


no lets not, what are you trying to say Deastie?
oh and i forgot MILKEY too!!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

exactly what I said, that I have a long thick....

......ooh I've gone all shy, haha.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

ear hair D?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

hahahahah, ok, i will drop it you wimps!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

*JOINT* of course, haha. not anymore though, nearly finished it. For a minute I thought I might have to pass it.

ear hair, haha, and the odd shoulder hair of extreme length!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2011)

oh of course, what in the world else could we have ever been thinkin of ? lol
i did like the ear hair suggestion though.. im getting my scope out to check those things out tonite.. i will report back my findings tomorrow. wow, im really really excited now!!!!!! lol haahahahaha trichomes and ear hair tonite! yeah! oh and of couse a joint


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 9, 2011)

dam i missed all this i have got to stop smoking this couch lock shit!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 9, 2011)

oh er misses 


just wanna send a massive shout out to sambo my uk bro big up


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

Shout out....I thought you just called them "Outs" these days? You kids keep changing everything!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Shout out....I thought you just called them "Outs" these days? You kids keep changing everything!!!


ne lad i still send "shout outs" when i'm on the fm dial  sent one 2 u before and all of my rui buddies


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

what, and I missed it....boohoo. Saying that, perhaps that's what that funny burning in my ear was all about!!!


las fingerez said:


> ne lad i still send "shout outs" when i'm on the fm dial  sent one 2 u before and all of my rui buddies


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oh er misses
> 
> 
> just wanna send a massive shout out to sambo my uk bro big up


said in true westwood style haha just messin with ya man. fuggin excited to see that fingerez lemon cut finish this round, you're killin it mate.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 10, 2011)

Eyup wow hows tings bro??

Las how long do you flower your lemon mate??? lol.....sounds abit daft that dun it!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 11, 2011)

HIGH Las, how's it growing Bud. I see you got your hand full 
Nice-work bro.

take it easy


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> what, and I missed it....boohoo. Saying that, perhaps that's what that funny burning in my ear was all about!!!


lol did it a few times i think DST is easy to say on the radio without anyone clocking on  i was thinking yesterday and ur right bro indeed we do say "yeah out to DST" but i'm kinda old skool so still send shout outs 



WOWgrow said:


> said in true westwood style haha just messin with ya man. fuggin excited to see that fingerez lemon cut finish this round, you're killin it mate.


cheers wowseph  although everything is pretty green its not stacked out like it used 2 be (the lemon i mean) my PH pen was reading 6.2 str8 out of the fishtank yesterday and my ph of my tank wanders from about 6.8 - 7.2 i guess due 2 buffering. next time i make up some nutes i'm gonna check it with the old skool dripper ink ph tester and see whats what.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup wow hows tings bro??
> 
> Las how long do you flower your lemon mate??? lol.....sounds abit daft that dun it!!


lol i did indeed answer pukka via pm but i'll let u guys and girls know. i've flowered the lemon haze from 8.5 weeks to 11 weeks. my favorite flowering time for the lemon is about 10weeks. it has the taste at 9 weeks but needs that extra week 2 give it the pack a punch it needs for me 



Cindyguygrower said:


> HIGH Las, how's it growing Bud. I see you got your hand full
> Nice-work bro.
> 
> take it easy


cheers bro  its sure getting near that time lol i took some samples of the lemon, psyco and livers on friday. nevs is coming down soon when the pot is dry at 12 weeks, pretty lame but needs must. as a great man once said, well kinda "she'll be back" lmao


fcuk knows why i'm up at the crack of arse this morning lol. i went round my next door neighbors last night for a few glasses of wine. both young ladies where there, theres one "religious girl" (who lives next door but one) and the other i'll refer 2 her as the "girl next door" as she is my neighbor and is quite cute but 4 years younger (i prefer slightly older women)

so i kinda like the religious chick (she's an R.E.) teacher lmao. she's 2 years older than me, not skinny about a UK size 12 half malysian so has a slightly oriental look going on but it looks about 1/4 malaysian 3/4 english lol. anyways so we all waffling away was quite cool but i'd never seen the girl next door kinda smarted up a bit with a nice dress and a little make up on. anyways 2 cut a long story short now i think i quite like the girl next door she was quite a laugh last night, she doesnt smoke or anything but is quite on a level after a couple of glasses of wine. deff have 2 do that more offen and see what happens, there both nice girls anyway i just aint got the balls 2 get turned down on my own doorstep at least u can disapear with embarrassement if u get knocked back in a club situation lol

hope ur having a good weekend so far?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Shitting on yer own doorstep.....mmmmmmnnnn, not a good idea Las. lol. There could be some advantages I guess


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Shitting on yer own doorstep.....mmmmmmnnnn, not a good idea Las. lol. There could be some advantages I guess


i like to live by the seat of my pants but it is a bit close to home, she is cute though, she had a BF when she moved in so didnt really look at her like that before lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> cheers wowseph  although everything is pretty green its not stacked out like it used 2 be (the lemon i mean) my PH pen was reading 6.2 str8 out of the fishtank yesterday and my ph of my tank wanders from about 6.8 - 7.2 i guess due 2 buffering. next time i make up some nutes i'm gonna check it with the old skool dripper ink ph tester and see whats what.


yeh man might be worth calibrating it again as well, i noticed mine was reading quite high considering its usually spot on with .5ml of ph down so calibrated it again and back to normal. they've still got swell left in em yet man!

i lold at the re teacher bit, best thing you could do with the girl next door is just see how it plays out and if its good to go then you know what to do


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh man might be worth calibrating it again as well, i noticed mine was reading quite high considering its usually spot on with .5ml of ph down so calibrated it again and back to normal. they've still got swell left in em yet man!
> 
> i lold at the re teacher bit, best thing you could do with the girl next door is just see how it plays out and if its good to go then you know what to do


claibrated it about 2 weeks ago which is strange lol hardly ever re-calibate it....

girls crack me up there like busses at the moment, not one for 3 months now i got a few on my bloody case, the messer girl from the other week has started txting again lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess I'm just a glutton for punishment,,,chicks love other chicks las. At least around here hehe. Another bottle of wine, maybe two, no inhibitions,,, haha Las my boy let me take you under my wing and teach you a thing or two. 

Booty call later ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh I love this DOG haha,,,just about got tears running down my face lol. I can see las sitting around making polite conversation and here I would be like Howard Strern...hey babies do you shave totally hehehe

Gotta go take my girl out to brunch in a few but not before another hit or two of some doggie kush. Rockin out to some Jethro Tull


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 12, 2011)

hahahahahah HC that cracked me up man


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 13, 2011)

carefull las 
they will be designating your curb as a bus stop if your not carefull


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

"A return fair to the "Fingerez Hareem for the Religious and non believers" please bus driver? OH, and do I still get free admission if I bring a DOG?


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Opening tune for Las's Hareem night....
[youtube]FnxYuliTgD0[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah it sure has been an interesting weekend to say the least, followers of highlanders thread will know i got laid last night  like i said women are like buses for me, not one for a while then 3 turn up at once lmao  the one i chose is probs most on the level i rolled a joint and smoked it in the garden, asked her 1st of course lol. she was cool with it, i could imadgine the other 2 turning there noses up lmao. i aint looking for a bird what so ever so hopefully she's on the same vibe but (amber close ur ears) she;s female so who the fuck knows what shes thinking half the time lmao  shit ambers proberbly not gonna speak 2 me again hahaha  anyways moving swiftly on....

i think i fucked up my timing again  lol sorry donny and dst for the questions last week i was wondering what i'd done wrong and i was a week ahead of myself 12.12. so i'm nearly at week 8 this update lol











bud anyone? will be soon  cut some samples and there stinking 






Psyco






leaning Livers lol






Blue cheese, 1 week behind psyco and livers

aint it cool how they all look kinda similar. i'm gonna run the blue, psyco, livers and exo as scrogs at some point after seeing these pics 






Lemon Haze






Livers x Cherry Cheese, this L x CC is leaning a bit more on the livers side of things this time, great choice for the scrog then out of the 2 i had lol






night time veggers






hahaha looks like a birds hand rip the nevs/my haze aprox 12/13 weeks 12.12 could of gone 15 easy but needs must lol gonna bone dry it on the stalk then cure it up for some flavor and hopefully i can put some away as the livers should be ready by then


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 13, 2011)

now i no why your called las fingerz fucking hell bro you got some seriously long fingers! lol

top work m8 them tents are looking rammed with bud your gonna be in high-grade heaven soon.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice Mr Las! I still ain't 100% when I start I livers, i think it was a day or to before april20th....note to self, must take notes, lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> now i no why your called las fingerz fucking hell bro you got some seriously long fingers! lol
> 
> top work m8 them tents are looking rammed with bud your gonna be in high-grade heaven soon.


thanks brother means a lot from u being a fine grower of these strains, i was starting to think i wasnt doing them justice till i worked out the time frame 



DST said:


> Very nice Mr Las! I still ain't 100% when I start I livers, i think it was a day or to before april20th....note to self, must take notes, lol.


fuck knows then mr dst u are obviously a better grower than myself  i've got the 20th aprill marked 12.12 in my calendar.... hahaha good darts broseph


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;NEboIt0qA30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEboIt0qA30[/video]

loving the radio one live lounge cds at the moment  amy winehouse - no good original, covered by one of my favorite bands the Arctic Monkeys


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 13, 2011)

tent looks doggers las man, pull your finger out  haha obviously friggin jokin mate, looks proper STERLING! nice work on getting your willy wet as well!


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2011)

the only reason I know it was before the 20th of april was because I remember mentioning the Livers to a Breeder I know at the 420 party and I can clearly remember saying I had just put it in, because he said, "in a couple of months time we should be seeing something then"....it's the daft things you remember.


las fingerez said:


> thanks brother means a lot from u being a fine grower of these strains, i was starting to think i wasnt doing them justice till i worked out the time frame
> 
> 
> 
> fuck knows then mr dst u are obviously a better grower than myself  i've got the 20th aprill marked 12.12 in my calendar.... hahaha good darts broseph


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 13, 2011)

hahahaha wowser 


dst, not sure then bro unless its ur extra lumens and MH in the mix? either way i'm glad i didnt enter a friendly competition with u, point noted, dont mess with the old skool


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey las beautiful garden man! Things are dialed in, plants are looking quite hefty lol, Give me a shout if ya need some help smooking it. I could prolly pitch in a little too ; !)


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 13, 2011)

yo fingers how goes it mate? love the arctic monkeys first 2 albums but the third was a none starter for me....he seems to be living up his own arse these days..


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2011)

haha, well probably not, the plants do all the growing themselves lad, lol. I just think my clone had gone through some hard core training what with it's flight across the water and everything, I reckon it was just bursting to bloom 


las fingerez said:


> hahahaha wowser
> 
> 
> dst, not sure then bro unless its ur extra lumens and MH in the mix? either way i'm glad i didnt enter a friendly competition with u, point noted, dont mess with the old skool


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey las beautiful garden man! Things are dialed in, plants are looking quite hefty lol, Give me a shout if ya need some help smooking it. I could prolly pitch in a little too ; !)


lol fuck that i've already learned my lesson of messing with the old school this week thanks  and i saw that lump of blonde hash in ur pipe u nutta 



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yo fingers how goes it mate? love the arctic monkeys first 2 albums but the third was a none starter for me....he seems to be living up his own arse these days..


lol it was mainly the 1st album i liked but yeah they kinda went a bit wierd after fame i guess. theres some guy in the charts thats solo, miles someone is that the lead singer gone solo do u know?



DST said:


> haha, well probably not, the plants do all the growing themselves lad, lol. I just think my clone had gone through some hard core training what with it's flight across the water and everything, I reckon it was just bursting to bloom


since u told me about ur method of PK13.14 adding it weak at the start and building up i've used the same method. this time i tried my mate who i have got a lot of knowladge from off the boards method, adding it around week 4 to week 7. i think the first mentioned method works better coz i cant think of anything else i've changed.... hmmmm still pondering it over lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 14, 2011)

Just shoving my head into your business here, looks shit, abandon ship! Nah, looks like some damned lovely things going on in that thar tent


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just shoving my head into your business here, looks shit, abandon ship! Nah, looks like some damned lovely things going on in that thar tent


thanks ttt  hahaha  i like the time u posted as well, very smooth


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2011)

Easy las tents packed with dank bro great job matey!!!!............congrats on nailin that bird also, was it your neighbour??? lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 14, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yo fingers how goes it mate? love the arctic monkeys first 2 albums but the third was a none starter for me....he seems to be living up his own arse these days..


couldnt of put it better myself! first album hasnt got a bad song on it. from ritz to the rubble is my all time favourite. 3rd was dog tits though, you're right. Last shadow puppets are alright as well though. hopefully they'll make a decent comeback with the next album


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the monkeys my self lads went to see them few years back before they were famous, got a cd of theres with ritz to rubble and mardy bum..... a live demo cd, dont play tho need to see if i can get it cleaned, i didnt even buy there 3rd album its a bag a shit, they was back in sheff last week, was thinkin about goin to see um! wish i did now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/las-fingerez-203269-albums-back-game-picture1646283-hpim1186.jpg[/IMG]


 nothing like seeing a tent rammo with A grade bro. your killing it!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 14, 2011)

las when i grow up i want to be just like you 
loving that tent full o goodies bro.
rep+ to ya!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks a lot for the nice vibes over here  just smoking on some early lemon, never smoked it this early before as i mixed my dates up. its actually got a bit of taste and high  lemon lemon where have u been its been 2 long.... only about a month mind lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

Killer update
Hey fingerez.. you have some really pretty plants! 
THEY ARE HUGE!!!!!!! 
you have to take some close ups and pretty pictures of those huge colas trimmed up real nice for us!!!!!!! 
I hear you about the lemon.. theres nothing quite like a fresh squeeze lemon.. 
Im harvesting my last 2 tonite!!!!!!!!!!! harvest party tonite..at the docs.. be there are be square!!!!!!!!!

[youtube]1jdAwXV7eVM[/youtube]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Killer update
> Hey fingerez.. you have some really pretty plants!
> THEY ARE HUGE!!!!!!!
> you have to take some close ups and pretty pictures of those huge colas trimmed up real nice for us!!!!!!!
> ...


lol the wanderer returns where u been doc  lol


sorry no cola shots theres no way i'm pulling them stinky bitches out of my tent lol i get worried just feeding them every other day lol. when i've pulled the livers down next week there will be more space to move so i can take some for ya then


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol the wanderer returns where u been doc  lol
> 
> 
> sorry no cola shots theres no way i'm pulling them stinky bitches out of my tent lol i get worried just feeding them every other day lol. when i've pulled the livers down next week there will be more space to move so i can take some for ya then


well you know me fingerez, im a free spirit, kind the gypsy type.. i like to roam around and try to get into trouble. It keeps things interesting. you know how it is mate? yah sure... lol.... so anyway.. 

Im sorry if i wasnt clear when i requested some special super model shots of the colas. I was thinking just maybe.... while u are trimming those BEUTIFUL HUGE colas of yours you can take some nice shots of them, individually .. close up ... kinda like i did in my harvest pictures with the red background.. 
That would be really nice. Be creative dude.. you have these absolutely gorgeous plants and you should be proud to display their beauty. Pretty please!!!!!!! hahahah


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> well you know me fingerez, im a free spirit, kind the gypsy type.. i like to roam around and try to get into trouble. It keeps things interesting. you know how it is mate? yah sure... lol.... so anyway..
> 
> Im sorry if i wasnt clear when i requested some special super model shots of the colas. I was thinking just maybe.... while u are trimming those BEUTIFUL HUGE colas of yours you can take some nice shots of them, individually .. close up ... kinda like i did in my harvest pictures with the red background..
> That would be really nice. Be creative dude.. you have these absolutely gorgeous plants and you should be proud to display their beauty. Pretty please!!!!!!! hahahah


Ahhaaha  To sum it up in a blokey bloke bloke bloke way, BUD PORN PLEASE!

Haha, comedian from where i grew up, west country 
[youtube]YXjjr7_-HpE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Ahhaaha  To sum it up in a blokey bloke bloke bloke way, BUD PORN PLEASE!
> 
> Haha, comedian from where i grew up, west country
> [youtube]YXjjr7_-HpE[/youtube]


hahahah, that was great tippsy topsy!!! heheheheh.. i loved the part about the cars.. men like cars named after them... like Highlander.. hahaha. when ever i see a Highlander SUV on the highway. i have to laugh and i think of highlander... i wonder if he got his name from a car... (no offense at all highlander! i think its cute!) and then the part about the car breaking down... "but i just put in new matts!!!!!! "
now i wanna here some George Carlin.. yeah.. tonite while im chopping my lemons I will get out my Carlin CDs..cool vibes tipsy toker!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

i think i got tonsilitus. sure looks that way from google pictures and i got all the symptoms. was supposed 2 be helping my mums finance out wit some garage dooes but ended upgoing home which aint really like me. i feel fucked 2 be fair lol

edit - but i do have a nice black sony laptop to cheer me up lol, i'm bloody tempted and normaly i calm down but i've still got the buzz for this little sleak laptop


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahaha, always rely on toys to keep you cheerful  I have a couple of things which are almost 5 years old which still give me kicks  Partly cus i've never gotten around to usisng em


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Mornin' in here bro, hope you're feeling better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Fingerez!
Sorry to hear about your illness. I hope you have a speedy recovery.
Man i wish i could lend you my vaporizer right about now. I guess you wont be smoking 
for a while.. time to get out the cookery supplies!!!!!!!!!!! 
Prescription from: DR AMBER TRICHOME
A nice hot cuppa and some very potent canna butter cookies to medicate. Please take for up to 5 days , do not skip a day . Refrain from smoking for a week. 
heheheehe, told you i have the prescription to get you HIGHER!
take it easy bloke! sweet deal with the sony computer.. sounds like you might be a stylin as me!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

What's with all this endearing sympathy?? Are we not men! I say it only happens a few times in ya life so see how far you can push it  Figured when i was younger that i wouldn't be breaking my arm again in a hurry, so figured i'd see just what i was able to do with it prior to going to the doctor, i wouldn't recommend it but fishing is entirely possible  These are the life lessons our mothers taught us to cherish


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 17, 2011)

get well soon las you big wetty.

hows that ttt? bit of both an all that.

im suffering myself las, ill be with you in spirit haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

lol i remember TTT when i got flu, now i dont get ill like that often but u still slated me for moaning about it hahahah  na i'm ok-ish now i've had some soup and paracetamol and the docs recomended dose of thc lol. i have got tonsillitus, got some anti biotics from the docs. that laptop is being a bitch ttt, 4 copys of windows 7 now  grrr lol. oh and its american so that was a little challenge working that out to start with not knowing lol.

thanks for the kind words guys and girls


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, just sat trying to work out what the middle centence aimed at me means 

And yes, i've always been very much a person of tough love when it comes to illness  lucozade, soup and warmth and i'm nearly always good  You won't ever catch me going to a doctor, evil people, last 2 occasions i've seen one, first time i was asked with my mother sat next to me if i was abused by my parents at home, we walked straight out, the other time he thought, hmmm, let me have a look at that cut now, and proceeded to rip a semi healed gash wide open, so i stick to my remedies and try not to demolish my imune system with antibiotics and such 

What's the matter with the laptop? It getting halfway through the install then giving you an error message possibly saying something along the lines of check media? I recently had a computer in which was doing my head in, every operating system i tried it would fail to install on, turned out to be dodgy RAM,. removed the bad stick and it was just dandy. Best way to work out if it's american is because you've fuck all idea where the @ symbol is located


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

hey tipsy i aint evil!!!!!!!!! you just dont go to the right Doctor obviously!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, i'll make an exception to the rule, i don't ever let anyone touch my cuts any more though, i just let em scar over naturally, i look a bit of a state as a result but ha, better than have some creepy old dude poking it  Plus needles freak me out so like fuck i'm letting anyone stich me up, ewwwwwwww. Rambo is one bad ass fucker that's all i know.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, just sat trying to work out what the middle centence aimed at me means
> 
> And yes, i've always been very much a person of tough love when it comes to illness  lucozade, soup and warmth and i'm nearly always good  You won't ever catch me going to a doctor, evil people, last 2 occasions i've seen one, first time i was asked with my mother sat next to me if i was abused by my parents at home, we walked straight out, the other time he thought, hmmm, let me have a look at that cut now, and proceeded to rip a semi healed gash wide open, so i stick to my remedies and try not to demolish my imune system with antibiotics and such
> 
> What's the matter with the laptop? It getting halfway through the install then giving you an error message possibly saying something along the lines of check media? I recently had a computer in which was doing my head in, every operating system i tried it would fail to install on, turned out to be dodgy RAM,. removed the bad stick and it was just dandy. Best way to work out if it's american is because you've fuck all idea where the @ symbol is located


haha didnt think of that  yeah its in the wrong place  i worked it out from the FCC info on the back 1800 call me now or some shit it said hahahah 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey tipsy i aint evil!!!!!!!!! you just dont go to the right Doctor obviously!!!!!!!!!lol


hhaahaha






well i was looking ealier and the psyco and livers are putting on some pounds the fat bitches 






Mainly psyco at the front left looking rather sexy now i'm just hitting my "second swell" gave them there last feed of nutes earler gonna flush from now 






poor little lemon bubbas didnt like the strength of the bicarb i sprayed on them 











glad i'm not eating my hat... zee lemon and yeah sambo she does join right up  makes it a plesure to trim 






early psyco 7 weeks 12.12











burning in the veg room from the bicarb and close lights/heat 

have a great weekend guys and girls 

Las


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha didnt think of that  yeah its in the wrong place  i worked it out from the FCC info on the back 1800 call me now or some shit it said hahahah
> 
> 
> hhaahaha
> ...


Bang tidy las!!!!!,........... livers psyco's gunna be some killa yield by the looks of it bro congrats!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

cheers bro its all slotting into place now, i was a little worried for the near gram per watt i'm trying to reach. i recon theres 0.6 - 0.7 GPW as a rough estimate say 14 oz??? i always under estimate though so u never know whats in there.

i need 22oz for a gram per watt dont i with a 600?? i'm gonna hit it with the lemons or psyco she's looking like she's yielding well and i've seen the boyz pull some good weights from the psyco and livers 

edit 21.5 oz roughly give or take a couple of grams over lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, and here's me hitting probably about 0.1-0.2gpw  they look like they're fiending to break down the tent walls and expand.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

damn those buds are fat !!!!!!!!! mean growing fingerez.. looks like you know exactly what to feed those ladies..damn!!!! really impressive!
I completely agree with tipsy.. it does look like your tent is going to fuckin explode . It must reek like mad in there.
I cant wait to see the harvest.. crackin job bloke.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Tipsy topsy has rather stuck hasn't it. Dammit man, first impressions, first impressions!  I guess i can live with that though 

Just looking at that early psycho again, they almost look like they have a silver tinge to them, yes please!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks 

yeah amb's i'm scared 2 open the tent at times it fuckin stinks 

just smoking some psyco now its surprisingly good for 7 weeks 12.12 i'm at nearly 8.5 weeks now approaching the final str8 lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

Bet your buzzin the end is near mate!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Bet your buzzin the end is near mate!!


yeah bro this illness is a blessing really coz i have been thinking about pulling one down at the end of the weekend but i might as well let them see the full 9 weeks, i'm not in the frame of mind 2 harvest lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

and your obviously not in the frame of mind to listen to your DOCTORS ORDERS EITHER!!!!!!!!!!
smoking with tonsillitis will keep down and out . What did the doctors say about medicating young man!!!!!!! 
sssshhhhheeeshshs, no more free house calls for you them.. i tell ya .. i get NO RESPECT around here.. my god.. 
from tipsy to the fingerez.. no fuckin respect! lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> from tipsy to the fingerez.. no fuckin respect! lol


Standard night out i guess  haha, just kidding  Vape to joint to vape to stellllla, how could someone need a doctor with these things at hand


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

las
shouldent have been swaping spit with the neighbor girl lmao, you know women are carriers. at least you got something you can get rid of 
just funnin all hope your rewcovery is swift, in hate being sick even if its not a bad one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

4tatude said:


> las when i grow up i want to be just like you
> loving that tent full o goodies bro.
> rep+ to ya!!!





4tatude said:


> las
> shouldent have been swaping spit with the neighbor girl lmao, you know women are carriers. at least you got something you can get rid of
> 
> 
> ...


wow, more disrespect.. no wonder there aint many women on this forum.. fuckin A... 
i will just assume that was a joke!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah it was ambs chill sweets 4tatude is a very laid back guy and we was chatting about ur lovely species the other day, hense the coment


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah it was ambs chill sweets 4tatude is a very laid back guy and we was chatting about ur lovely species the other day, hense the coment


you fuckers are on a roll with me today! shit.. SPECIES!!!!!!!! ok, again, you are very very lucky i have a good sence of humor. ahhahahaha
and let fortiute fight his own battles!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

no coz he's that laid back i know he wouldnt say anything to ya so i'm sticking up for him like i would any of my riu buddies


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

My fingers are just fizzing to play devils advocate and blow this whole situation up  fizzing i tell you!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

aaaah, keep your pants on tipsy.. get those fizzing fingers back on your bong... im outta here.. catch you testosterone hyped jokers later. I will be expecting better treatment next week. ha, later ambs


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, tis all good, just used my new vape too much  have a good weekend


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, more disrespect.. no wonder there aint many women on this forum.. fuckin A...
> i will just assume that was a joke!


Yes Mam it was a joke. The first disrespect your refering to im unaware of, the second if taken that way, please accept my most humble appologie. It was a joke between friends and proly best kept in a pm. Funny how testosterone affects some of us... Any way it was a joke and no offence ment to the fairer sex.


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah it was ambs chill sweets 4tatude is a very laid back guy and we was chatting about ur lovely species the other day, hense the coment


thanks las...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 18, 2011)

lmao this last page has cheered me up on a very shite day. mint pictures an all mate, they are stackin it on now. knew you were gonna smash it, even when you were doubting your fingerez *shakes head*


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 18, 2011)

22g Neville's Haze / My Haze lmao maybe loose a few more grams in the cure but i was hoping for about 14g so happy once again (lol what did i just say about under estimating lol)

everything from now on in is being counted for my grand total  theres a few weeks difference due 2 staggering and the lemon taking a week longer than the cheeses for my favorite time on the lemon anyway lol

anyways fuck this tonsilitus for a game of soldiers its proper knocked me for 6  lol should be right in a couple of days when the anti biotics kick in 

Las 

edit - lol must be messed in the head, cant even post a big pic properly lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 19, 2011)

nice grow bro should have fun with that!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

well i smoked some last night and i shouldnt have so i wont count that tester yet lol got me stoned but no taste hmmm shouldnt go by my senses at the moment

[video=youtube;LysZJBo2HI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LysZJBo2HI4&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]

well feeling a bit better than yesterday thats for sure


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

glad to hear youre on the mend bud. be interested to see how nice the high is on your haze, meant to be quality isnt it.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> glad to hear youre on the mend bud. be interested to see how nice the high is on your haze, meant to be quality isnt it.


yeah cant see it being the best as it was only 12-13 weeks 12.12 but as a great man once said "i'll be back" hahaha  theres some little calexs that had started 2 swell so i've got my eyes on them for a smoke in a few weeks time after a cure  

not sure that the psyco is gonna make it to the end of the day *evil laugh*


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

yaldy people hows things,yo Wow howd that auto smoke ors it still curin?


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah cant see it being the best as it was only 12-13 weeks 12.12 but as a great man once said "i'll be back" hahaha  theres some little calexs that had started 2 swell so i've got my eyes on them for a smoke in a few weeks time after a cure
> 
> not sure that the psyco is gonna make it to the end of the day *evil laugh*


hahaha yeh mate, stash it away and forget about it! its supposed to have that really old school hazey taste isnt it, makes a change from everything tasting like lemon these days haha. 

enjoy the scissor hash my friend 


just wrote you back in the UK thread bam


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

that fuckin lemony weed i hate it


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

no sissor hash did u see the state of the trim lmfao. i aint wasting hours of my life harvesting. take it or leave it, people tend to take rather than leave, in fact no one has left to the day  hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol i'd take it!

when i open up the jar I stashed my lemon in, theres a hint of that buttery, lemony smell and it makes me depressed that I dont have anything left


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

ahhh bless ya wowser  haha







ok so the font needs to be bigger by the time riu has done its thing but....

back left lemon haze
back right livers
bottom left blue cheese
bottom middle psyco
bottom right livers x cherry cheese 

psyco coming down soon unless theres any objections speak now or forever hold ur piece (ur pipe that is)......


TIMBER...... i just picked her up adn got a flash back of the "beast" so i'll estimate 4.5 oz on that slag sambo just said more but i always under estimate the main thing is 2 grow good shit for free and not line some other fuckers pocket whatever its funding.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

getting abused for saying your gonna do well lmao 

no pressure or nothing m8 lol my pyschosis at day 43 of 12/12


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ahhh bless ya wowser  haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sambo020482 said:


> View attachment 1655673View attachment 1655672
> View attachment 1655671
> getting abused for saying your gonna do well lmao
> 
> no pressure or nothing m8 lol my pyschosis at day 43 of 12/12


haha no pressure. oh and i should of put some punctuation in that sentance i cussed u without meaning to it should of read


> so i'll estimate 4.5 oz on that slag, sambo just said more...


so more of a big up then a put down lmfao  cheers bro 

well i thought i'd try the other batts and squeesed a few shots out there not the best but they are all i had lol 
















Psyco 60 days / 8 weeks 4 days 12.12






Livers 60 days / 8 weeks 4 days 12.12






Blue Cheese 7 weeks 12.12. wowser if u please... i'd like a little wizard like dumbledore from harry potter lol hopefully by next week it will have streched a bit more i'll get some good shots of it as there will be less in the tent 






Lemon and my apologies this is where the camera died lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol if you get a pic of that cheese with the lights off (better contrast) ill happily doodle that shit lol. first thing I thought when I saw that pic









that lemon looks really heavy mate, you've got a beast of a cut there. Nout to do with your growing or anything 

edit: cut that psychosis down man!!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

no the sorting hat will be fine....... and why was the sorting hat the 1st thing that entered ur mind??? i'm working it out... i suppose it came out when u was at that influential impressionable age and i recon at heart ur a secret fan like me hahaha i've got no excuse though in was bloody 20 when it came out lol. cant wait for july??? hahaha i'll get loads of pics at lights out for ya next wek before cut down 

cheers wow, i keep on telling people the lemon grows herself lmao notice how though i backed off the canna N and she's going yellow not the cheeses? normaly the other way round with cheeses and livers. just shows ya how much of a drinker that lemon is lol

and the psyco is coming down this eve


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

no the ''fingerz'' pheno grows herself im gonna get some pics of mine up 2mora or the next day there just arms joining up everywhere no popcorn just the start of juicy fat buds!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no the ''fingerz'' pheno grows herself im gonna get some pics of mine up 2mora or the next day there just arms joining up everywhere no popcorn just the start of juicy fat buds!


get that shit up 2moro or i'm walking 2 urs from here and bitch slapping ur ass into doing it hahaha just messing i wanna see what she looks like


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> get that shit up 2moro or i'm walking 2 urs from here and bitch slapping ur ass into doing it hahaha just messing i wanna see what she looks like


walk,ride,drive just bring some of that high-grade too lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

if i walk it might be dry by the time i get there hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> no the sorting hat will be fine....... and why was the sorting hat the 1st thing that entered ur mind??? i'm working it out... i suppose it came out when u was at that influential impressionable age and i recon at heart ur a secret fan like me hahaha i've got no excuse though in was bloody 20 when it came out lol. cant wait for july??? hahaha i'll get loads of pics at lights out for ya next wek before cut down
> 
> cheers wow, i keep on telling people the lemon grows herself lmao notice how though i backed off the canna N and she's going yellow not the cheeses? normaly the other way round with cheeses and livers. just shows ya how much of a drinker that lemon is lol
> 
> and the psyco is coming down this eve


lol i fucking love harry potter! read them all when I was younger and still watch the DVDs on my comedown days, think it helps the replacement of seratonin in my brain! or just reminds me of an easier time when I didnt know what a headache was haha. the cheese looks just like the sorting hat! comes to a point and the curled sugar leaves look like the bottom of the hat, do you see it or do I need to draw it lol. 

ive taken your advice made, gonna use the canna N once every 2 weeks until th 6th week flowering and then just leave it so they put all their juice into fattening up. last time i looked at that lemon it looked sort of like mine (not that fat) and then this time its like BAM, daughter of the beast lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

yeh come on sambo, we wanna see whos the better grower  haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> yeh come on sambo, we wanna see whos the better grower  haha


fcuk me dont say that u'll give him a big head 

lmao yeah harry comes from my comedown days thats when i stated watching it now i've read the books lol

shit i can see the sorting hat now in it lmfao.

and yeah sambo u can tear us a new one for the harry potter lmfao


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

no i was just finking WoW looks abit like harry potter but with a bigger chin lmfao


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> no i was just finking WoW looks abit like harry potter but with a bigger chin lmfao


haha i've been called it when i've had my glasses on it was my boss so couldnt really say shit lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

the more i look at it the more it looks like the sorting hat! 

lmao fuck you sambo you slaphed hahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah saying that hows that bald FAT ugly twat got anything to say about us hahaha  i put fat in caps for all u that dont know sambo thinks he's fat but he really aint lol but he does have a slap head lmao


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

eating 18oz steaks for lunch, he is a fat bastard! lol but really he's not, just has the diet a fat man


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

lolol foook off! sprinkling off baldness going out with all fairy deliverys now! lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

bro u seen my hair? i needed it cut but get on quite well with my barber theres no way i'm giving him this shit i like my ears in the position they are at the moment thanks lol my old girl went grey in her 20's but my old man didnt start going bald till he was 40's so i'm good for 10 years yet lol. and i still look younger than u hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol you do make a good fairy though sambo, ill give you that!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

hahahaha sorry sambo shouldnt of posted that pic of u i cant delete it now lmao 

edit







i'd rather her but beggers cant be choosers lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

lmfao you cunt!!! lololol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

im still lol that was good1 m8 il give ya that.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lmaooooo that is a fucking perfect picture, im actually cracking up hahahahhaahhaha

edit: out of interest las, what did you type into google to find that lol?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

i tried a few combinations it was trickier than i thought "fat male fairy" on google images brings it str8 up though 

i was thinking i was gonna have 2 drag photoshop out and make one myself but thats all long, i'm not artistic as u know but know my way around photoshop enough to do some funky shit lol

edit - missed this one but the 1st was best lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

haha the first one is spot on, balding, eating a burger and got the man boobs to finish it all off!

not too mention the gay policeman moustache


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

honest WoW that 1 had me cracking up too and pissing meself larfing! hats off las! you funny fucker!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

cheers lads 

does look a bit like u though dont it sambo? esp the tash hahaha 

edit 



> not too mention the gay policeman moustache


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

get it right cunty lolol i expose myself! lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah but the unfunny thing is ur the horse


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

lolololol fuck off ur to on form for me 2night i need a drink lololol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol you are on fire tonight las!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

this is what sambo thought i was like, world of fucking warcraft lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

YES YES YES WOW fcuking cracking up bro real loling  laughter is the best cure when ur ill 







thats me "las of the fingerez" finest mexican cowboy in the west


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

i just updated my avatar with the latest picture i had of myself 

edit the docs gonna walk in monday and be like WTF lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

lolol its the pictures when compared cause we all no what each really looks like lololol really has made me lol tonight.

im still the best looking tho lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lolol its the pictures when compared cause we all no what each really looks like lololol really has made me lol tonight.
> 
> im still the best looking tho lol


ok bro if u say so  hahaha come u 2 change ur profile pictures 2 something funky. save ur originals though there cool 

edit - i've got ur original avatars now and can email them if u need coz i'm such a sad techy fucker lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lmao that geezer in your picture is one unfortunate fellow las! the doc is gonna wonder wtf happened over the weekend lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

was just trying to check out an ulcer on my bottom lip in the pic lads


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

"shit man i hit the butter 2 hard at the weekend doc"


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lmao, it just cracks me up everytime I look at your avy las. hit the butter an thats what happens. 

sambo hits the voddy too hard and ....


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

come sambo what u saying?????


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha no pressure. oh and i should of put some punctuation in that sentance i cussed u without meaning to it should of read
> 
> so more of a big up then a put down lmfao  cheers bro
> 
> ...





las fingerez said:


> hahahaha sorry sambo shouldnt of posted that pic of u i cant delete it now lmao
> 
> edit
> 
> ...


bump 

and u pukka where u at lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

what u bloody smoking tonight? lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lmao, it just cracks me up everytime I look at your avy las. hit the butter an thats what happens.
> 
> sambo hits the voddy too hard and ....


lololollolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol i told ya, its already too late for sambo.

pukkas jerkin it over the thought of harvest day approaching lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

what wow like a month of bashing hahaha  


come on sambo


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 19, 2011)

im weak i have not been drinking 2night for once lol DAMM i need vodka-power! lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 19, 2011)

lol the one night your not pissed up we decide to roast you mate, sods law at work!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

it still looks a little packed out and i've removed 2 of the bigger girls lol






always seems to be the buds i supercrop that turn out to be the biggest lol probs coz it was the main arm that was streching above the others that i bent down lol a little bit scrappy trim lmao 











just psyco a safe gestimate at 4oz bone dry






a previous grow lemon haze 4.5oz bone dry.

the lemon box is slightly smaller than the cheesy box so we could be onto a winner also the buds are a hell of a lot denser on the livers and psyco

i said 2 a few of my buddies on PM's that i've wanted 2 hit half a K or a Lb from my 1m x 1m tent 600w for a while. i'm thinking now that it shouldnt be far off that, maybe an oz or 2 under  my mate of the boards did say he would join if i hit half a K just to say big up lol

i should be pulling the blue cheese at the weekend then the lemon bang on 10 weeks i think this time 70 days on the nose will be a week weds lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey las whats happenin bro! I see we are posting pics of ourselves on our avys again. I'll see if I can find one of me. Never been to your neck of the woods man but if the rest of the peeps out there look like you, well, I, uh don't want to hurt your feelings but I think I'll just stay here thank you ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

what u talking about HC i get loads of gash even with looks like this its my 2ft love stick the girls cant resist lol

edit i really dont think before i post sometimes lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

hows your psychosis smelling at the minute las? i wouldnt care to put a weight guess in but looks like you're gonna be happy with that one las!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

the smelliest strain i've grown 2 date and "ronnie biggs" my blue cheese cut fuckin stinks towards the end of 12.12

5" rhino and 5" fan held out though, cant knock them rhinos if there done up properly lol hahaha  new skool showing how its done lol. sorry old skool dont hate its just a joke 

edit - but it dont smell now its in the red box under negative pressure


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 20, 2011)

when i opened up that little psych bud in my room it fully stank it out lol, i could see that. is ronnie biggs the blue cheese you keep revegging?? 

yeh rhino filters are pretty awesome, get the job done dont they! 

haha but I bet your room fucking stinks ... unless you have a filter on your drying box? lol, that would be pretty narly


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 20, 2011)

na the 4" intake fan sucks the air out of the dry box and blows it in the tent. the 5" filter extraction takes care of it from there. although the 4" fan and filter is in the loft at the mo so i could connect it if the weather heats up but i'm good for now lol.

ronnie has been re-vegged and theres been talk about her being re-vegged again as i fucked the clone on transport by not packing it tight enough  another group of mates have ronnie, mop bucket cheese and the lemon, he blanked me for 2grams but rung me the other day so gonna get another ronnie blue biggs from him. its a pain in the arse could of done with not bothering at all but needs must, i'm only doing it for old slagboat sambo  i'd be happy with the livers but since he had a sample of ronnie hes been chewing my ear off for a clone lol just messing


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Haaahaaaahaaa shit i missed a good night last night lads, i was out boozin wish i came on a gave sorber sambo some grief!!!! lol



las fingerez said:


> bump
> 
> and u pukka where u at lol





WOWgrow said:


> lol i told ya, its already too late for sambo.
> 
> pukkas jerkin it over the thought of harvest day approaching lol


Lol 2 week wednesday bro  !!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

Las

Congratualations on a healthy, bountiful, beautiful Harvest!
I enjoyed the song and pictures. 
That was cool the way that you separated out the strains in your tent with a drawn diagram. 
All your dope look scrumptiously delicious. 
I really love the solo picture of your largest cola. 

dr.amber trichome


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 21, 2011)

damnnn couple of days n like 10 fn pages i gota read to catch up lol, you guys rock!! n girls 
las the tent still looks poppin full lol great job brother!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys and girls 



i know we seen him before but this ones dedicated to Cindy and DST  out 2 u guys, maximum respect 

[video=youtube;Cj6ho1-G6tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Cheers Las, young Danny is a legend for sure. Did you see his first video I posted a while back? And the song from that - Funeral -is from the Band of Horse who we went to see in Groningen last week, they are also fab!!! Always nice to see a bit of home.

Peace, DST

EDIT: at the start of the video he is cycling in a harbour, that is about 200 metres from where my family come from


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

wow i've got goosebumps reading that about ur hometown. impressive post D 

yeah i did see ur post about him before, my other mate who is into bikes has posted it as well so he's getting quite popular and to right people should recognise that tallent  i'm not sure but it looks like he's got red bull sponcering now  good on the lad, might as well get paid for something u like doing 

i like the front flip at the start, thats some serious cahonas right there lol 

have a great day guys and girls


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

by all accounts he is a really nice guy as well!!! shock horror, someone with a bit of success that hasn't gone to his head. You to mate, ave a good un.

D


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah there was some vid with him chatting on youtube i wanna watch but i got no sound on this old box with windows 7 on it lol. i wiped my "old" laptop with the cracked screen, i'm gonna connect that up in its place i think, its about twice as quick as this machine i'm using anyway lol


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

Watch it with IE9, it's a pile of gash, I guess it'll take ms some time to sort out all the glitches, the compatibility is crap though, and it crashes every other minute.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Watch it with IE9, it's a pile of gash, I guess it'll take ms some time to sort out all the glitches, the compatibility is crap though, and it crashes every other minute.


ie netscape mozzila aint gonna help with this one unfortunatly bro, theres no driver support for win 7 for the old skool onboard sound, cant find the riser card and my normal pci sound card physicly wont fit unless i remove a chip from the mother board or a section of the pci card hahaha  all i've gotta do is move the laptop across the room and connect it to the moniter i'm using now, just got more important things to be getting on with lol


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, you better get skinning up then bru!!!



las fingerez said:


> just got more important things to be getting on with lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

sorry boss just putting one out then i'll get str8 on it  i moved the laptop and watched the vid again, so much better with the music, the music is perfectly in time for his style  need 2 watch the interview at some point 

the lemon is starting to lean over  lol its never done that before so i dont put the 4 x 6 inch mesh over the top to hold it up like the cheeses i got some pics, i'll be back a bit later  i'm litraly seeing a (wo) man about a dog


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2011)

oh yeh, the Yorkie!!! Good luck.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 22, 2011)

lol na the yorkies turned into a jack russel overnight and its a cute white female with tan panda eyes n ears and tan spots on its back


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 22, 2011)

You alright fingers me old mucka. I have had to scrap the ballast for my 400w due to it nearly setting on fire ( you know the one on the piece of wood that you warned me about). Well I'm a digi ballast man all the way now. Hope everythings going good for you mate.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright fingers me old mucka. I have had to scrap the ballast for my 400w due to it nearly setting on fire ( you know the one on the piece of wood that you warned me about). Well I'm a digi ballast man all the way now. Hope everythings going good for you mate.


[video=youtube;hMenB9Ywh2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMenB9Ywh2Q[/video]


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey what up Las? Just wondering if you can give me a few pointers on using your mini movable scrog technique? I am just starting my current grow of the ultimate. They have both just popped the surface. I was able to buy some wire mesh that I am going to cut to resemble a scrog. I cut out a couple squares and they measure 5cmx5cm. Is that size good or should the squares be bigger. I took a couple pics of what I'm working with and would appreciate any advice you can give me on my first attempt at a scrog. I would love to achieve the results of seen you post! Thanks !


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 23, 2011)

gbjheuwijeiuh that looks sterling HC


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 23, 2011)

lol wow u feeling ok?

hey CD hows it going bro? welcome 2 the mad house lol, well one of them  that mesh looks perfect mate and 5cm x 5cm or 2" square holes are exactly the size hole i use  can u put me a link up to the mesh stuff that u have or let me know where u got it and how much please mate. i know ur in the states but the doc was looking for something similar and that would be more than suitable


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Las! Here's a pic of the label. I bought it at Home Depot for $12. Yeah I think it'll work pretty good. The wire is covered in a vinyl and is flexible. Glad I cut those first squares to the right size.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

lol my bad, dunno which HC I thought I was looking at!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks CD  DOC are u paying attention??? i'm not asking for me lol 

wowser ur a crazy daisy but i also wanna go scunthorpe  hahahaha 



well i'm sure the regular followers of my thread will know that i taught a mate how to grow recently that all went kinda sour (no i'm not talking about the doc lmfao) well i gave him my lemon haze and it was the only strain he had in his house. now i've grown it many times and it aint hermied on me once. some how my boy had managed 2 get about 20 seeds out of the lemon haze.

i've got 2 brown viable SLH seeds, bidding starts at....... hahahahahaha  just messing but how cool would it be if my SLH pheno was hiding inside one of them beans


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2011)

what ur hermi slh beans? lol


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

As long as it's not like Anne Frank and really good at hidiing!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 24, 2011)

well its the same lemon u got and if is not good enough sambo...... hahahaha

i hope not D but theres a slim chance and i'm a hopeful person lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> Thanks CD  DOC are u paying attention??? i'm not asking for me lol
> 
> wowser ur a crazy daisy but i also wanna go scunthorpe  hahahaha
> 
> ...


haha glad I didnt go scunthorpe, wouldve ended up getting punched probably! feeling fairly fragile today man

ill start the bidding, one hundred pence!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

well lad, if yer pal has done a good job stessing the plant out, lol then these seeds should all be fems and really should NOT have herm tendencies since the strain is fairly stable and has only shown herm tendencies after stressing. I mean that is one way to make Fem seeds after all. Good luck bru.



las fingerez said:


> well its the same lemon u got and if is not good enough sambo...... hahahaha
> 
> i hope not D but theres a slim chance and i'm a hopeful person lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks cd  doc are u paying attention??? I'm not asking for me lol
> 
> wowser ur a crazy daisy but i also wanna go scunthorpe  hahahaha
> 
> ...


i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! pease
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
i want em! 
pretty pretty pleaze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

as I was always told...I WOULD LIKE! PEOPLE WHO WANT DON'T GET!!! lol. even if they do it in big colourful letters


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

ok
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
I WOULD LIKE 
wait a mnute!!!!!!! you dont have the seeds D'st!!!!! you bum!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

See how nicer that comes across, lmao. No I don't have the seeds, I have a couple of others though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

DST said:


> See how nicer that comes across, lmao. No I don't have the seeds, I have a couple of others though


Hand em over cowboy! hahahah ( im drawing my Glock 19 right now) its cocked and loaded....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 24, 2011)

Haahaaa..........this page is wicked!!


----------



## dirk d (Jun 24, 2011)

looking good las. seems you been very busy. i'll have to poke my head in here more often. hows the smoke on the blue cheese? just germinated a bb bubble cheese (serious seeds bubblegum x uk exodus) looking forward to this strain. my bb cheese is one of my favorites so far.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2011)

well i'm sure the regular followers of my thread will know that i taught a mate how to grow recently that all went kinda sour (no i'm not talking about the doc lmfao) well i gave him my lemon haze and it was the only strain he had in his house. now i've grown it many times and it aint hermied on me once. some how my boy had managed 2 get about 20 seeds out of the lemon haze.

i've got 2 brown viable SLH seeds, bidding starts at....... hahahahahaha  just messing but how cool would it be if my SLH pheno was hiding inside one of them beans [/QUOTE]

I'll give you half a curly wurly and a packet of tic tacs and that's my final offer


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ok
> I WOULD LIKE
> I WOULD LIKE
> I WOULD LIKE
> ...


Now though, do you need it? Or do you want it? 

I'll see your curly wurly and packet of ticktacks and raise you a dozen eggs and some peanuts!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> well its the same lemon u got and if is not good enough sambo...... hahahaha
> 
> i hope not D but theres a slim chance and i'm a hopeful person lol


£100 says u wont get no seeds in sambos ''fingerz'' pheno of slh only mucho amounts of buddage lolol which i might add you will also be enjoyin lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

im getting those freakin seeds mo foes... the fingerez owes me BIG TIME! so u'z mite as well stop your beggin now , save your energy. moe foes, youll need it for da weekend smoke sessions.. i raise ur dozen eggs and peanuts and throw in some frenchies..(inside joke dont ask) yull never ever ever up dat! so there!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Hahaha, was after an apropriate picture or video rebuttal, but well, i didn't find one but this amused the fuck out of me hahaha, i gotta find a download for this shit 

[youtube]RFE0wW6DfNo[/youtube]
You're out of shape, i'll kick your arse!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

I raise you a qt of Als French Fries,,,,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I raise you a qt of Als French Fries,,,,


hahahahhaha, nice try Highlander,,, we will have to see what the fingerez thinks of that !!!!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

You say he owes you, but i don't see no other compelling points missy! You're chasing the pot with a pair of nines luv, we're sat here with a full house, gotta up the ante, bring the game, roll with the punches, drive with the big boys! Personaly favours don't account for shit when there's curly wurly, a dozen eggs and a bag of chips on the table, fuck no it doesn't! 

In fact now for sabotage, the Doc intends to throw her beans at homeless people, she doesn't deserve them! put that lack thereof in your pipe and smoke it! Ha!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 24, 2011)

how about a good old fashion fight TTT vs The Doc up 1st lmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Lets get ready to ruuuuuummmmmbbbbbbllllllleeeeeeeee


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

first thing that made me think of bobotrank 
[youtube]9-xJI-7zH_E[/youtube]

Might have to give that a watch tonight with a good smoke


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornin las howsm thing mate?................These were good last night, did a good 1 with that maverick sabre but its not on yet!

[video=youtube;JN46c6_ptVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN46c6_ptVY[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks guys and girls  busy busy busy but thanks for the visits 

check this randomness out now..... i've got 1 seed from my livers, its dark brown and spotty. what u guys thinking? stray pollen or have i now also got a femmed livers seed to go with my femmed lemon haze seeds????


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

i would say having grown many a livers that its stray pollen off something else.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 25, 2011)

laz what gwan my yout. u got da exo cheese yet? i had to put my cheese project on hold for a while. working on an original first. u wanna test some of my cheeses?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the big beautiful buds CANDYMAN!
[youtube]zwHkMB2voXw[/youtube]


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I love that song, almost as much as i love this thread!lol whats up peeps i hope the weekend is treating you all with much love and plenty a stone!!


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 26, 2011)

morning las
hope your w/end was great!! its been so nice here this last couple weeks n this w/end was no different.lovin this lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

4tat it was 30+ oC here today which 2 be fair is bloody hot for "sunny" england lol
















Lily 8 weeks jack russel











Lemon doing the gangsta lean for the 1st time, think she was a bit shy before, this was a few days ago its worse now lol






livers x cherry cheese, blue cheese and lemon haze











a year ago i would of binned that str8 away but i'm learing now that the lemon is a resliant little bitch lol











Psyco and Livers scissor hash. i spoke with 2 uk riu-ers that evening on msn and i felt like i was drunk lol deff class A matirial right there lol u smoke that all the time u'll have no brain cells left i'm telling ya  






quick dry livers and co all the popcorn buds
















some burning down the bottom from the to strong bicarbonate of soda spray but everything thats coming out now is un effected by the wilt/mold/fungus gonna re-spray slightly weaker before transfuring to the new tent.






a really random mystery seedling, noticed it in one of my dead clones before i threw it away. whats random about it, is i havent been anywhere near any seeds lol


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Las, What a sweet little puppy mate. Nice rescue on the clone, perhaps you should shoot over here and gies a hander with my clones, I seem to kill all mine at the minute, lmao. Anyways, what with this popcorn Livers???? Now that is a mystery, I never got any popcorn bud from my livers, only solid nugs  har-de-har-har, gonna have to step yer game up lad, lol. 

Much ganja love, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I have to agree with my wife, she tends to prefer a larger dog, lol (or puppies) but Jack Russels are the fekkin business. Lovely little pup Las, nice one.


las fingerez said:


> Lily 8 weeks jack russel


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

bless ya D thanks a lot  i also like larger dogs but i'm a lover of most dogs but big bad manored ones, like my mates pit who wanted 2 eat me lol.

lol the fluffy pop corns where from underneath the screen bro where i didnt remove so much, i was gonna chuck it in the butter but i smoked about 10g with my mate and it was lush for quick dry.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Under the screen he say's, lol. 

Seriously she's a lovely one. I think I smoked about 2 calyxes that had fallen of one of the buds. But it was still a bit squidgey. All the buds that I got could seriously stand up on their own, nae fluff at all, was super chuffed. Being an eua natural sort i always end up witth batty fluff, but adds to other delicious goods as you know

Take it easy Las,

DST


----------



## TheCannabist (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice thread Las, hope you don't mind if I tag along for the ride! Good decision on the Jack Russel btw, Yorkies are evil bastads! She's one sweet pup, you should have called her Lassy! Are those Blue Cheeses chopped yet btw mate? Hope all is going well

TC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful puppy and buds Las!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good bro! and i love the pup too.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZuFIVurL-0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuFIVurL-0c&feature=player_embedded[/video]
i'm loving this so much right now, funny little interview at the start but if u just want the tune, skip it about 1 min 30 secs  oh and hit reload once its played through lol

thanks TheCannabist and welcome to my thread. no the blue cheese aint down yet but its just had its "final supper" its last feed of plain water so will be down in the next 2 days if the weather stays like this lol

thanks for the kind words everyone else, its a pleasure having u guys and girls hang out at my thread with me 


edit - in my head he's saying 7 tokes for the assholes not 7 toasts lmao  fuck alcohol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jun 27, 2011)

youre forever sprouting mystery seedlings las, lol. everything looks crap batman


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> youre forever sprouting mystery seedlings las, lol. everything looks crap batman


smashed it wowsers  hehehe


----------



## 4tatude (Jun 27, 2011)

come las fess up m8te, the pup is a chick magnet n you know it lol, no wonder there painting the curb for a new bus stop in the front of your house lmao
for real bro thats a fine choice for a partner you made. im a dog lover n have a couple of mongrels  my pup is 7 n the old boy is 15 now. i dread the day he goes,has been my best friend n confidant since i pulled him from the teat. i think this wil be his last yr, im trying to make it a good one.
lovin the gangster lean lol peace!


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf is he doing with his iphone? lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking he was reading lyrics or something, seems to have his eyes rather locked on it. wasn't impressed by his sarcasticc reply to the question about kanye  sounds like a bit of a twat there to be fair. suddenly occurs to him that he might just be vocalizing his opinion and little more.


----------



## TheCannabist (Jun 28, 2011)

Yer, he does come across as a bit of a tosser. Why would you say that anyone who doesn't like Kanye Wests musics is a "tasteless wanker"- surely that is a joke. Also, what about the love for the music? Fuck an artist who says he got into it because he thought he could make more money than the other idiots in the business! Sorry to go on a rant, but no serious rapper sings soulful little numbers in the middle of their verses THAT SHIT AIN'T GANGSTA! I think you'll find this is gansta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWEcM9Pa0ec

Peace TC


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice tune the Cannabist, thanks for sharing that. Bit out of touch with hiphop/rap these days but some of the gash that comes out I can understand what plab b was saying. but I agree, you shouldn't be dissing no one, then you are just taking yourself down to a low low level. He came across as a Chop at the start of the vid, but you can't deny his talent. I also think there is a slight distinction between Rap and HipHop......I dance to dance music, I nod to rap.
[youtube]R2QBkTY7cAs[/youtube]


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful plants bro!!!......and dog..ahh bless lol....love this pic!!

*




*


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey las whats your opinion on Blue cheese. Just got a little snip


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

gardens looking fat again bro, your nailing this perpetual lark fella! dope fien lean all day


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey las I got you message but couldn't reply due to having to many stored messages and it not lettin me delete any. I shall be waiting eagerly mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

getttttt yourrr lemon out for the ladsssss (and lasses) !!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 5, 2011)

If life gives you lemons the make red eyes...... That's the saying right?!!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

i think he went on vacation with DonGinTon to that white and blue place.im dying to know how much he yeilded off those big fat sexy bitches he grew.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

25 lbs doc


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

las fingerez is such a lemon he only LIKE's these days, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

hahahhahahhaaahhahahah to the last 2 posts ahhahahahahahahahahahha 
hahaaaahahaahaaaaaaaahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahhahahahhahhahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

hes got one hand on his joint and the other on the mouse, nothing left for the keyboard lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hes got one hand on his joint and the other on the mouse, nothing left for the keyboard lol


you jus described me lmao now i have a  hanging out my mouth, oh bugger ash on the keyboard lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 5, 2011)

hahahahaha see what youve done DST! made poor westy spill ash on his keyboard! lol


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2011)

Aw hey, it wissnae me Dad, that big boy Las(ley) with his freaking like of LIKES done it, lol.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 5, 2011)

las is alive n kicking well maybe not kicking after a ronnie or 3 lolol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 5, 2011)

hahaha thanks for the laughs and smiles guys and girls i've really enjoyed the coments  cheers kiki for stopping by 

been pretty busy, had the council round for an inspection but it was really good timing as i had pulled pretty much everything down anyway, the livers x cherry cheese come down a bit early but was stinking nice of livers and had some nice calex development  got myself a new tent after the zip finaly going on my old one. went with another secret jarden as i was really happy with the last, 2 years continus use for me is good by any standards lol. the 1.2 x 1.2 is only 20cm or 8" bigger i didnt think it would matter much as they dont do the 1m x 1m anymore. fuck we're gonna have some fun in this baby. 4 scrogged girls with a little breathing space 

oh still got a bit of a mad one, got the concil coming out 2 fix my boiler, no inspection this time so its all good, just gonna have 2 keep my bedroom door shut. problem is for the time being i patched the hole back up that i vent the air cooled light from into the airing cuboard so i'll just have 2 vent into the same room which aint so good with the extra heat of summer lol

cheers ladies and gents, should be back with some pics of the new setup sometime soon


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 5, 2011)

grand total 14-15oz  a few oz shy of what i was expecting but a good haul none the less, my biggest yet  hopefully bigger next time with one less plant lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job my botha as always looking like heaven!!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

good work mate, should be well happy with that! new tent will be wicked as well man, like the sound of 4 scrogged beasts in there


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

smoked some more of the nevs last night mate, bear in mind I was blind drunk but it FUCKKKEDDDD me up lol, i was coughing for a good 20 minutes after an all. maybe I should invest in a new bong


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2011)

or grow some balls


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 6, 2011)

we are no longer friends. hahahahaha


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2011)

awww  lol just woke up fuck knows where that even came from lmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

lmfao you guys always have me rollin' in here. top of the morn to ya, las! Nice work on the new secret jardin. . . they are the bomb, ain't they? 

shyt... fookin' dog won't leave me alone. looks like it's doo doo time. peace bro!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2011)

Eyup pal, congrats on the havest, and i cant wait for the new tent full, should be wicked as usaul!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

hey las,
very impressive harvest for ya mate! so close to 16oz soooo very close..man.. still such an amazing feat in such a small space. .. congrats
AND now with your new magical SJ DR120 the possiblities are limitless! Welcome to the 120 club where all your POUNDing dreams can come true! 
take care Dr. Trichomstien


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2011)

top banana bru. good luck with the upcoming run. whats on the menu Jean? lol.


las fingerez said:


> grand total 14-15oz  a few oz shy of what i was expecting but a good haul none the less, my biggest yet  hopefully bigger next time with one less plant lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks guys and girls again for the nice coments 

dons monster DOG pheno
Livers
Exodus Cheese
Psyco

just 4 scrogs in my 4x4 with my 600 

edit - got the dog scrog in the end bro lol


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 6, 2011)

las im thinking 4 will be perf in a 4x4. ive got 6 n ill be outa room soon. hope your doing great m8te...


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

sounds good las, I think Don's DOG will be a fine scrog'er.

There's a guy on the 600 that I think could do with some advise from you bru re moveable scrogs, his user name is Treemasterskunk, anyway, I told him about your thread and he has decided to scrog one of his plants. Perhaps give him some cool Fingerez tips pal. Cheers, DST


las fingerez said:


> thanks guys and girls again for the nice coments
> 
> dons monster DOG pheno
> Livers
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Talking of dons dog, My one didnt survive my m8s. Gutted went over to pick up my keepers and out of 5 there was 2 left a male deep blues and a jack the ripper both in a fucking state. Im gutted


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

ah what a ballache man. is the deep blue male the one you used previous aye? whats your mate been doing to them like ?! cant go much wrong in veg surely.


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

He fucked off to malta at the drop of a hat wile he was in care of em and didnt teach his mrs or even ask his mrs to look after them. Nah i aint used the male yet but if it can survive it must be of strong hardy stock lol. The thing is he offered to take care of them, oh well live and learn lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

that's pretty shitty man  so what have you lost?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Well another deep blues male wich is ok that dog wich is not ok and an engineers dream wich is ok cuz i still got 2 of them


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

ah chillax lad alls not lost then. my dog needs lollipopping anyway bru


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks guys and girls again for the nice coments
> 
> dons monster DOG pheno
> Livers
> ...


what a fucin LINE UP las! TOp Knotch potent high yielding strains. If i could make any selection to grow it would be the ones you decided on. Im drooling right now thinking of all the delicious monster buds your going to get! Good luck with this round Las! I hope everything goes super smooth for you. Peace.. Amber


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my, yeh I'll look after them while I am on holiday in Malta, classic. What a chop!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;temYymFGSEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=temYymFGSEc[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright las, how's it brother! Was good to hear from you last week man, at first i was like " who the fuck " lmao.
So how's it growing buddy! All mean i hope, can't wait to see what ive been missing. Just trying to do my round's here while ive got the chance. ( hense the time lol )

But if i dont catch you over the week-end, i'll be back on track next week, so i'll give you a shout bro.

Later's 
cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 9, 2011)

them plants of fingerz dont just look the part o no lol had a mighty fine smokeo last night, mix up of daytime slh then the ronnie both very very tastey with buzz's to match, no chem tastes just flavour, top smoke.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

how much he pay you to say that sambo  haha

bet youre having a decent smoke up, im interested to see who was the last man standing, unless there was vodka involved, then I think i know the answer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2011)

seeds


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll take that for any holiday...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 9, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> how much he pay you to say that sambo  haha
> 
> bet youre having a decent smoke up, im interested to see who was the last man standing, unless there was vodka involved, then I think i know the answer


lol 

vodka or not only 1 man left standing in the smoke,sniff,pop off lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;temYymFGSEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=temYymFGSEc[/video]


fucking hell las me and u got exactly the same music tastes, amazing that lmfao 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright las, how's it brother! Was good to hear from you last week man, at first i was like " who the fuck " lmao.
> So how's it growing buddy! All mean i hope, can't wait to see what ive been missing. Just trying to do my round's here while ive got the chance. ( hense the time lol )
> 
> But if i dont catch you over the week-end, i'll be back on track next week, so i'll give you a shout bro.
> ...


sweet bro glad u was all good  speak soon mate 



sambo020482 said:


> them plants of fingerz dont just look the part o no lol had a mighty fine smokeo last night, mix up of daytime slh then the ronnie both very very tastey with buzz's to match, no chem tastes just flavour, top smoke.


thanks a lot i'm fussy like u and its nice 2 hear ur honest opinion, cheers mate cant wait for tuesday when we link up 



WOWgrow said:


> how much he pay you to say that sambo  haha
> 
> bet youre having a decent smoke up, im interested to see who was the last man standing, unless there was vodka involved, then I think i know the answer


oi u little shit bag  cheeky fucker after praising my livers u even said it was better that sambos psyco sample 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> seeds
> View attachment 1683049


haha ok doc u can have them 



stinkbudd1 said:


> I'll take that for any holiday...


hahaha 



sambo020482 said:


> lol
> 
> vodka or not only 1 man left standing in the smoke,sniff,pop off lol


well it aint u is it twat 


been a really productive weekend so far i'm sure i should of played the lottery lmao 






new tent bit more space, gonna veg them for another week at least maybe 2 to fill the screens 






on the left is just over 6g and on the right 1.4g the 6g was half of the 1st run and 1.4 was half of the second run. my mate came over with the bags and showed me how he does it, he's moving to Australia so gave me the bags, he taught me more about growing than anyone and was really impressed with the lemon and blue and commented how far i've come  






does exactly what it says on the tin "englands finest" lmfao  only messing my international buddies 











cappachino froth my mate says is the key, seemed 2 work i've never got that much before thats for sure  nearly half oz in total but there was a lot of trim and popcorn in there 






i rolled this joint on the butter and found it in the morning after looking round the house for it, was a nice wake and bake lmao 






nice little oz of lemon for the cure 

hope ur having as good a weekend as me 

Las


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

nice job Fing, makes me wanna get my bags back and make some hash lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> oi u little shit bag  cheeky fucker after praising my livers u even said it was better that sambos psyco sample :


 lmao, sambos psycho was fairly shite tbh, only had me mongin out for like an hour 

that hash looks fokin mint las, didnt know you were into that, thougt you were all about the butter haha.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice Las, I also like the video you posted, cool musician indeed. Lots of young talent around these days from the UK, good to see and thanks for keeping this old fool up to speed. Enjoy the Lemon Las, Laters, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job on the hash bro! Looks bomb! Nout better than a nice bit hash after smoking the green constant. ( never thought i'd say that ).
Apologies disappearing yest man. By the time i stopped posting, i done my feeding ( plant's to! ) and that was the day off and never stopped till 2 thismorn.

Nice new tent bro. Nothing better than more space  I'm having to be extra carefull at the Mo' But got to sort my shit out too. I've been putting it off waiting to move, but should'nt be long till i get it all together.

Take it easy bro.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice job Fing, makes me wanna get my bags back and make some hash lol


that little wormy i smoked last night was beautiful bro 



WOWgrow said:


> lmao, sambos psycho was fairly shite tbh, only had me mongin out for like an hour
> 
> that hash looks fokin mint las, didnt know you were into that, thougt you were all about the butter haha.


lol i probs started smoking hash when u where still in nappys mate lmao  i had some bubble bags but i lost the last bag so havent made any hash since i started back up, plus i was rubbish at it so no rush to go and buy the bags again. my mate has shown me a couple of times now and even the 3rd run last night probs gave me more than i'd got of a normal run before and it was cleaner hash last night 



DST said:


> Very nice Las, I also like the video you posted, cool musician indeed. Lots of young talent around these days from the UK, good to see and thanks for keeping this old fool up to speed. Enjoy the Lemon Las, Laters, DST


cheers bro  u get that pm i sent ya? i thought i'd offended u? cinders liked it so i thought u might, it made goosebumps on my neck and i'm not even scotish lmao 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Great job on the hash bro! Looks bomb! Nout better than a nice bit hash after smoking the green constant. ( never thought i'd say that ).
> Apologies disappearing yest man. By the time i stopped posting, i done my feeding ( plant's to! ) and that was the day off and never stopped till 2 thismorn.
> 
> Nice new tent bro. Nothing better than more space  I'm having to be extra carefull at the Mo' But got to sort my shit out too. I've been putting it off waiting to move, but should'nt be long till i get it all together.
> ...


lol yeah i started smoking soap bar back in the day and its funny that u would never of thought u'd say its nice 2 smoke a bit of hash every now and again lol  the lemon is doing well so shouldnt be ages for a clone now mate


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ol i probs started smoking hash when u where still in nappys mate lmao  i had some bubble bags but i lost the last bag so havent made any hash since i started back up, plus i was rubbish at it so no rush to go and buy the bags again. my mate has shown me a couple of times now and even the 3rd run last night probs gave me more than i'd got of a normal run before and it was cleaner hash last night


lol you old bastard  looks like nice hash though mate, let us know how it smokes!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol you old bastard  looks like nice hash though mate, let us know how it smokes!


young wippersnapper lmao  u can let the rest of them let know how it smokes when i send u some 2moro with the lemon and blue cheese samples  i'd wait till next week 2 smoke it, thats what my mate said anyways  i'm smoking 2g with sambo and the rest is going away for a long while


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> young wippersnapper lmao  u can let the rest of them let know how it smokes when i send u some 2moro with the lemon and blue cheese samples  i'd wait till next week 2 smoke it, thats what my mate said anyways  i'm smoking 2g with sambo and the rest is going away for a long while


lol i get to try the infamous ronnie as well? buzzin for it mate! is that the oz in that jar thats gettin stashed for a while?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 10, 2011)

hmmm yeah but no lol. i got an oz of proper bud of the livers x cherry cheese the rest went into the hash lol. i'll probs be smoking the l x cc during the day times coz its weaker but not by a great deal, nice warm buzz not to unlike the livers itself lol. the lemon will probs come out in the evenings and the ronnie for night time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Las, your new tent is really bitchin', i really like mine very very much.
 DId you put up extra side supports like your last one had on the side walls?
Your plants look wonderful. It looks like you have an epic grow underway with some seriously potent and high yeilding strains. 

Do you prefer not to scrog in Airpots because of their shape? 

Thanks for posting photos of your preparation and techniques for making hash. I am looking forward to learning how to make hash in the near future so the tips that you learned will help me out. ahah, cappachino foam.. now thats tasty..yum! 
have you ever made BHO? heard its really potent and clean..

your psyhco dog eats cheese and smells like lemons! your going to get this place hotter than hell.lol later doctor trichome


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 11, 2011)

Sweet on the Lem. I think this will be my cropper to fill the extra grow space im going to have. Its got a good Hazey taste through the Lemon, and nout better that some high times after all the K.O swag ive been melted on for the past few run's 

Ive still not had a proper chance to have a backdate look through some of my Fav. garden's but, i'm getting there man lol, As the Doc. said, you'r smashing it brother. 

Hey, Amb's. I got to get over and check out your work. Its must be coming along for you now! " judging by the Avatar " 

Take it easy bro 

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

what up bro whats good! lemons GOOD! that ed sheernan kid is a kanny chanter, he can rap really well too. damn well for a white ginger kid.  

hash tastic. you have been a busy lad. 

enjoy!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;eE-dwpWpscU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE-dwpWpscU[/video]

twas a fine day for english music yesterday


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

I will admit, I only googled that song a few weeks back after id seen the lucozade advert but its a sick song man.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

not sure where i heard it 1st on the radio i think which i dont mind coz its pushing the music forwards which i've wanted for years. i understand the need for people 2 feel like it should be kept underground but how the hell are other people gonna find out about the genra otherwise its gonna fade out and die like most other music fads. not DnB mate I'M FUCKIN DNB TILL I DIE  hahaha


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

hahaha DNb tILL I dIEEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

lol u wait wowser  i'll take u up SE1 sometime waaam wam waaaam *DnB bassline rattling through ur body* lmao


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 11, 2011)

> I like drum n bass you know, i'm not against that, but it's like, it's kinda, it's a bit of a guilty pleasure though..cus..it's shit


 beardman amuses me.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

BWOOOOOWWWWWWWWW bwoowww bowwwwww


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> beardman amuses me.


i always wondered why beardyman never blew up and with an attitude like that, now i know why. oh well he's just lost a fan lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

lol, you cant dislike him for his music taste las, you gotta love him for his riDONKULOUS beat boxin skills


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mcmiu3zoD9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcmiu3zoD9g[/video]

all about reeps 1 for me now


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

hahahah convert


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rinse.fm/family/

if you go to main page you can download all the previous show/podcasts... there's some good stuff on there.. it colour coded into different genre categories.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;RNuUgbUzM8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNuUgbUzM8U[/video]

that ghetto skipping goes well 2 drum n bass lmao  morning


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 12, 2011)

vodka n ronnie pipes dont mix very well lolol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

I skip at least twice per week and it's one of the best exercises you can do!!!! Think I'll bump that the next session.

I thought that dude in the white t-shirt, huh, all he does is swing the ropes, then at the end he get's his freak on, very cool. Thanks las.

DST


las fingerez said:


> [video=youtube;RNuUgbUzM8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNuUgbUzM8U[/video]
> 
> that ghetto skipping goes well 2 drum n bass lmao  morning


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 12, 2011)

u done boxing training D? my boy that gave me the lemon does all that bangs on about me starting up the jogging again, he loves his skipping and says the same thing lol. i'll be walking with the dog when she's ready in a few weeks, just gotta ripen her up a little, can do some jogging then across the fields


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Kind of, more Muay Thai training (or technique anyway). But my sessions normally have a lot of skipping, a lot of shadow boxing (easier on the muscles), and a lot of stretches!!! I train at home as my knee is too dodgy to get involved in proper fighting now and most of the MT gyms around Amsterdam are all geared towards competition and fighting. I used to practice Judo as well but that took a backseat to football which I always regret. Having the doggie I am sure will give you good reason to get out on it. 




las fingerez said:


> u done boxing training D? my boy that gave me the lemon does all that bangs on about me starting up the jogging again, he loves his skipping and says the same thing lol. i'll be walking with the dog when she's ready in a few weeks, just gotta ripen her up a little, can do some jogging then across the fields


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

All this talk of being fit makes me wanna do something but ill wait till the baby comes that'll be exorcise enough for ten men lol. the break from smoking constantly will help too lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> the break from smoking constantly will help too lol.


thats a work out just thinking about it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahah , im back on a getting in shape thing, i let it slide too far this time. diets going to plan guts lookin smaller and so far ive only had 2 pints in a week. the gin and orange intake has gone up but at least its healthier  buying a bike this week, planing on losing a stone to 2 by crimbo... we'll see lol. who knows that t shirt from the dam trip might be baggy next time i see ya's


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

tents looking sweet donny


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

lulz.....................


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah , im back on a getting in shape thing, i let it slide too far this time. diets going to plan guts lookin smaller and so far ive only had 2 pints in a week. the gin and orange intake has gone up but at least its healthier  buying a bike this week, planing on losing a stone to 2 by crimbo... we'll see lol. who knows that t shirt from the dam trip might be baggy next time i see ya's


Awesome man do it up! Sounds like it's time for a flush too. And clean your filter and...stop me anytime hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

my body could definitely do with a flush  aint seen a solid bogey in weeks


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

If fans help plants get strong, do you think a Fan would help people get stronger...get a fan Don is what I am trying to say!?!?!?! It's the new Weightwatchers miracle!


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> tents looking sweet donny


twat that i am lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

cheeky sod. i've got a fan


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

ach, dinnae be hard on yerself lad, I am talking about fans in the wrong thread as well......


mr west said:


> twat that i am lol


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

your misses shouting "Go Donny" does not constitute a Fan mate, lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cheeky sod. i've got a fan


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my body could definitely do with a flush  aint seen a solid bogey in weeks


I used to be into holistic health a lot more than I am now but if ya want any tips let me know. My body is overdue for a cleanse and with a slowdown in work coming up in another week, that might be just what the dr ordered


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> your misses shouting "Go Donny" does not constitute a Fan mate, lol


 I'd best go and let her out the tent then 


Highlanders cave said:


> I used to be into holistic health a lot more than I am now but if ya want any tips let me know. My body is overdue for a cleanse and with a slowdown in work coming up in another week, that might be just what the dr ordered


thanks man but my chakras are all in line  im on the healthy eating and not drinking trip. thats about as much of a cleanse as i do


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing much beats a bit of cardio and some normal healthy eating. I don't think you can go wrong with a bike Don!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

aye i loved cycling as a kid but cycling in a gym is gash. me n me mate fat dave were looking at a kickboxing class, think i need to up my general fitness a bit first tho


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 12, 2011)

I fucking hate excercise. I have however started eating healthy shit and cut out alot of carbs in my diet. Been doing it 10 days now and lost 8lbs(not bad) I try and play golf twice a week, so walking 8 miles with a heavy bag over my shoulder is no bad for me


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

DST said:


> If fans help plants get strong, do you think a Fan would help people get stronger...get a fan Don is what I am trying to say!?!?!?! It's the new Weightwatchers miracle!


a massive fan thatd move a brick and walk into it to lose weight sounds like an idea for the dragons den lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Kickboxing! Now your talking!! Who needs a healthy liver lol. Better yet, start your own fight club. Instituionaliized kick boxing is a little lame. Fucking 20 yrs of fartin around with Tai Kwon Do that I learned when I was 20 and 30 yrs+ of up and down ladders. Ha no wonder I can barely friggen walk anymore lol. Saw my old Master about 10 yrs ago...poor fuk was walking with a cane


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Choose something that you think you will stick with lad. Kickboxing always sounds like a good idea but I know a lot of people who started and found it real boring....now Mauy Thai is different, lol.

Seriously if you start cycling a few times a week it will all fall into place (or fall off, whatever way you want to say it)




Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i loved cycling as a kid but cycling in a gym is gash. me n me mate fat dave were looking at a kickboxing class, think i need to up my general fitness a bit first tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

well i said much the same to fat dave ( who isnt really fat he's a scaffolder so he's more of a barrel with little legs lol ) i actually fancied chinese boxing or a bit of wing chun. when i was fitter i was actually pretty fast with my hands. wing chun is like a blitzkreig fast and really effective in a street fight situation. i did a few years tae kwon do as a pup but its more kicks n throws and believe it or not quite gentlemanly lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i said much the same to fat dave ( who isnt really fat he's a scaffolder so he's more of a barrel with little legs lol ) i actually fancied chinese boxing or a bit of wing chun. when i was fitter i was actually pretty fast with my hands. wing chun is like a blitzkreig fast and really effective in a street fight situation. i did a few years tae kwon do as a pup but its more kicks n throws and believe it or not quite gentlemanly lol


Haha fat dave lol there's a bloke at work called dog shit dave


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 14, 2011)

"i'll kick ur fuckin asses" in a ninja accent lmfao


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2011)

Ninja accent, Rearry? would that be like a Japanese accent then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2011)

shit ninja if we can here you coming bro


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

awrity bawjaws hows it goin?

reckon im gna get a q at best off ma 2 autos from ma cfls,sucky sucky


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 15, 2011)

ninja lol...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 15, 2011)

cardio n healthy eating i lost 5stone in 7-8months 3yrs ago just by eating healthy n a 1hr+ of the crosstrainer,rower, sometimes bikes everyday or at least 5 outa 7, yeah its pretty boring but is a simple and very effective way to lose lots of weight just healthy eating and plenty of cardio.

ive put that 5stone back on now mind lol well at least 3 n half stone of it, aint the losing weight i find hard its the keeping it off.

Neways don ya like ya chemicals why not just be a phet-head for a couple of months n ur lose plenty lolol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> "i'll kick ur fuckin asses" in a ninja accent lmfao


"And we don't need no shtinken bodges to do it" in a mexican accent hehe


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

lol i was at sambos when i wrote that and i couldnt work out if nijas was japs or chinks lol. a messy few days lol












1st big sleep for the girls 12.12 tonight 





















Lily






hmmm lets get high 

thanks for the visits guys and girls will probs gonna be making this my last documented grow on riu


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

your high enough already lol ya monghead lol

nice update, they gonna be monsters again!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

hope so with the extra breathing space there gonna get  been tweaking the osc fans so there all getting a nice breeze all the time now


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

cool m8, liking it


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> cool m8, liking it


thanks mate  got through the wilt/mold/whatever problems in the end


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

cute doggy, does she bite or lick?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

both unfortunatly lol, more licking than biting these days but the puppy is still fresh in her lol 

edit sharp pin teeth as well lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

scrogs look crackin mate, defo gonna be goin out with a bang. 

that dog is real cute as well, shame about the name hey  haha. she got a yap on her?

joint looks fit for a king as well! hope you're good bro


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

ur such a dick, u've read the books, how u spell his mums name? one L my friend lol. theres a half decent cam on the net, watched it last night and gonna go to the cinema in the week lol. really good bro, got all the facts out they needed 2 but kings cross kinda sucked for the info. some random one on one fight at the end with the 2 main guys which was un-nessisery really but apart from that i FUCKIN loved it bro


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 17, 2011)

what was the copy like las negood?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah i'm fussy as i was saying earlier but i managed 2 watch it, its the nearly 1.5gb one on torrents i downloaded, a cam but a half decent one. i've got the rest of them downloaded in blueray quality so i'll grab that one when it comes out, might even by a box set one day lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ur such a dick, u've read the books, how u spell his mums name? one L my friend lol. theres a half decent cam on the net, watched it last night and gonna go to the cinema in the week lol. really good bro, got all the facts out they needed 2 but kings cross kinda sucked for the info. some random one on one fight at the end with the 2 main guys which was un-nessisery really but apart from that i FUCKIN loved it bro


hahaha i was on about my ex psycho missus was called that! i watched it online toda an all, a stream though. 

http://www.letmewatchthis.ch/watch-1877617-Harry-Potter-and-the-Deathly-Hallows-2

loads of decent copys on there, fairly quick buffering as well. was a mint film, the guy who plays harry really annoys me sometimes though mate, something about it just is really awkward to watch. some wicked special effects though werent there!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah i liked when aberforth smashed what looked like infiri with the blue thingy, although he doesnt do that in the book lol  skipped the bank sceen, i'll watch it again sometime lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 17, 2011)

yeh its pretty different from the book aint it, still wicked though


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

indeed wowser 



las fingerez said:


> lol i was at sambos when i wrote that and i couldnt work out if nijas was japs or chinks lol. a messy few days lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now sambo knows what i mean when i say "max page posts bump"


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning las. I was thinking of doing a SCROG. Do u get more out of it?

PS - Nice socks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 18, 2011)

You alright my long fingered friend? Lol
Hot off the press querkle x livers. Got about 40 seeds


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah billy donny thinks the same we had this convo on PM's 

hmm that sounds nice william, the bx2 exo cheese x DPQ was pretty fuckin good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

dog in a bread crate & holes in ya socks!?lmao grow looks pukka tho lad!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

haha the real me is slipping out although i've tried 2 keep it off the boards  i'm a funny fucker (not as in comedy) as most of u know by now at the best of times  

cheers though lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

clothes do not maketh the man las


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 18, 2011)

lmao didnt realise you had the dog in a bread crate! big pimpin in the lily fingerez household


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

brought some firetrap jeans from tk maxx so only 26 quid wore them for the 1st time up to sambos and the dog was sick on me hahaha, sambo didnt give a shit though, my kind of "people" lol 

lol the upstairs bed is of similar fashion lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

hahah class. whats a bit of sick between mates eh. down your leg nee bother, down your sofa.......

fella have you a pic of the cc x l handy?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry these are the best i have, i didnt really take that many pics


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah well, hopefully the weed overpowered the raz smell. lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

it did after a few mins of being together lmao 






welcome to my garden  day 1 12.12 






psyco  gotta be a 4oz monster, got 3.5 before of a smaller with less space and air circulation 






exodus also a bit of a beast now fitted with the screen, she's holding the screen up with a little weaving which i dont normaly do lol






DOG SCROG  big up mr DST 






Livers probs the worst affected by the burn from the neem or bicarb lol






veggers






psycos and a "wee lavender" seedling, about 3-4 weeks to germ that fucker, theres about 5-6 seeds in each little compartment, i'd given up to be honest lol






exodus nice and healthy so far 






WOOOOOO HOOOOOO that bloody lemon haze pheno is sure a hardy little fucker 






hanabero's and basil or parsley lol put out as tiny seedlings at the end of may for a test run for the autos next year, i'm thinking start of may already but we will see lol






so much for keeping it all neat and tidy this time, i'll sort it out at lights out one night soon lol. donny theres the last part of the trilogy of books i mentioned on ur thread lol "a triumph of souls"!

edit - 10 points and a brucy bonus if wowser can guess the harry potter book on the top of the pile? the width kinda gives it away though lol its the thickest book at near 1000 pages lol


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2011)

I am not wowser, but I guess, Harry does Debbie does Dallas! Am i right am i right am i right?

Nice fukin DOG Ese! Good scrogilling styles lad.

Peace, DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 18, 2011)

You're definitely right DST 

Everything is lookin' top notch Fingerez bro. Dog in the pen, and the dog in the pen... heh  Both your dogs are lookin great, as well as that exo, pyscho, . . . everything, really. Can't wait to see how this round turns out  I'm off to bed. Have a good one


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

lol harry does debbie that did dallas hahaha  good one D lol  

bloody computers lol thought i'd fried my beast PC the old faithful "robo-pc" as nicknamed by one of my mates, basicly the components where good in there day but that was about 5 years ago so i'm gonna start thinking about building one up from scratch (fuck alienware lmao) the graphics card is only a year old so i'll put up with that till i get my dual sli nvidia gtx babys lmao 

edit - and thanks brobo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Total gibberish that^^^^ lol. You good mate?


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah it was mainly aimed at a couple of chaps lol  i can go more technical than that but dont like confusing people lmao 

i'm good cheers bro, hows u? fimmed the lemon last night so should have some arms for snips before long bro  u see the pic of her? i should do some comparisons a bit later lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/alienware-laptops-tab?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs&ST=alienware&dgc=ST&cid=41141&lid=1069630&acd=130028948920561

just in case ya change ya mind lmao lolol

hows ya day been m8? mine aint been so great got a fucking asbestos inspection on me flat on the 28th!!! gonna ring 2mora n say im away for 2-3wks see what they say? letter sounded pretty serious tho and its asbestos so they gonna wana ava good look around cunts.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm good mate. Got a few new strains in my garden some not so good and some amazing lol. I got this applejack In flower right now that smells gorgeous. Its a small stout pheno that branchs outwards rather than upwards. Good for scrog??? Not seen the pic mate just been skipping on and off the boards real quick like and not really had a GOOD look at anything. I will have a quick scan now tho.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 19, 2011)

dude that powerplant light setup thang wot is it n how much etc???


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah that apple jack sounds nice always wanted 2 try the apple strain lol

sambo the i-5 processor i was looking at would eat them lappys for breakfast and still smoke a pipe after lol

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/251596

alright not quite eat it but its overclockable making it probs faster than ur crappy overclocked already i7 lmao  

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/alienware-desktops-tab?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs

but it eats most of them chips for breakfast and i can do all that funky raid shit with the hard drives.... still wanna get an alienware???? or build one for a 1/3rd of the price at better stats lol proberbly u stubborn bastard lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2011)

check the dell outlet for cheap stuff..

http://www.dell.com/uk/dfh/p

http://www.dell.com/uk/dfh/p/alienware-desktops?~ck=anav

its like refurbs (basically if there's a return due to faulty parts - the part is just replaced with a new one then resold) also sell units that have dings and scratches at a reduced amount..







las fingerez said:


> yeah that apple jack sounds nice always wanted 2 try the apple strain lol
> 
> sambo the i-5 processor i was looking at would eat them lappys for breakfast and still smoke a pipe after lol
> 
> ...


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

thought id post them up,they are lightweights compared to every1s proper grows,they have startd the 9th week and am waitin to cut anyday now


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 20, 2011)

still be some reem smoke mate no doubt  like the colour of one of them, slight purple hue or is that the light lol


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

tink its th light but il take pics when i cut man,iv a psih camera and a wobbly hand lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 20, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> tink its th light but il take pics when i cut man,iv a psih camera and a wobbly hand lol


lmao  fairy done well today bless her, half the way up the country by afternoon then scotland by the evening, she must of had her foot down the little girl-racer lmao


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

fairy on crack hehe


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

you fucking big alienware hating fairy!!! lolol

shout out to the mr fingerz the fairy queen lol reminded me of happier smoking times when i see wows pics today lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 20, 2011)

tonight ladies and gentlemen, i met a great man ... and that man was ronnie biggs. i think im gay though cause i just couldnt stop sniffing him. filthy fruity goodness. its been a pleasure, and hopefully ill see him again


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> tonight ladies and gentlemen, i met a great man ... and that man was ronnie biggs. i think im gay though cause i just couldnt stop sniffing him. filthy fruity goodness. its been a pleasure, and hopefully ill see him again


reckon u might get his number at the pleasuredome m8 if ya lucky lolol dont tell the extremely fit missus tho lolol

still i bet ya didnt combo any ya lightweight.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 20, 2011)

hahahaha bore off sambo, you were tight with the pleasuredome! im more ways then one lol. 

did i balls, im not some sort of druggy


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha bore off sambo, you were tight with the pleasuredome! im more ways then one lol.
> 
> did i balls, im not some sort of druggy


lololol good man just what i expected a come back i carnt come back from lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 20, 2011)

its never too late to play the "im a man of few words" card hahaha


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> its never too late to play the "im a man of few words" card hahaha


i got a large pipe n a wkd left but i done a bot of vod already n feeling weak lolol


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 20, 2011)

hahahaha you drink wkd? an your supposed to be a hard southerner!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 20, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> hahahaha you drink wkd? an your supposed to be a hard southerner!


hard southerner is there such species lolol times a cumming when we will see whos the dribbling mess we gotta escort back home lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

think i may have been having a extremely pissed twatattack last night by the read of me posts and the fact i woke up in the wrong flat???


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 21, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> think i may have been having a extremely pissed twatattack last night by the read of me posts and the fact i woke up in the wrong flat???


Wrong flat????


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wrong flat????


lolol aint as bad as it reads m8 lol i was spose to staying with the missus last night but pretty shore i started a argument so i could fuck off back to mine with a stop at the offy on the way thats what the sofa and empty bottles are saying anyway lolol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 21, 2011)

hows things las lad all well i hope nice pic updates pal..rep


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning you super stoner.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

lol thats dedication sambo, starting an argument so you can get to the offy


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

theres a fing where i live dunno if all towns got em? but they deliver booze n fags all night at inflated prices of course lol argument,taxi n offy was just the cheaper option m8.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 21, 2011)

thats a right idea, bet they make a right killing! nothing like that in my area, the friggin pizza places stop serving at 12 lol


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

they do that in Holland as well, back in the good ole days they use to have weed delivery as well....fukkin Christian Democrats the c_nts!!!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats a right idea, bet they make a right killing! nothing like that in my area, the friggin pizza places stop serving at 12 lol


yeah m8 theres a couple of em who do the deliverys of booze n fags all night, and dominos round here is open till 5am lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

DST said:


> they do that in Holland as well, back in the good ole days they use to have weed delivery as well....fukkin Christian Democrats the c_nts!!!


I thought it was the christian republicans, the fuks lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

They do it round my end aswell but it's mostly just a cover up for sellin sniff


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> thats a right idea, bet they make a right killing! nothing like that in my area, the friggin pizza places stop serving at 12 lol


What does a pizza delivery boy and a gynaecologist have in common???

They can both smell it but they can't eat it.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> They do it round my end aswell but it's mostly just a cover up for sellin sniff


bloody prices they charge for the booze n fags, they got no need for the white greedy fuckers lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> What does a pizza delivery boy and a gynaecologist have in common???
> 
> They can both smell it but they can't eat it.


ARE you Talkin about the Exodus Cheese?


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

Cheese makes me sneeze, cheese sneezes are the best


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

lol no doc willy was not talking about cheese.... hahahaha 

i like the nose fizzes westy that u brought my attention to via LGP bro


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2011)

turns ya brain to moosh too lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 22, 2011)

melts ur face off lmao  i like the zoning out then coming round to half a joint still in the ashtray 

thanks for the visits and coments ladies and gents


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

allwite lazza lad!, how's tricks bro?, any of the wonderful lemon about?, i've been trying my hand at your mini scrogs to prevent my super floppy plant problems in the near future, it was a bit of hard work but i managed, i'll get some pics up so you can criticise/ comment on my technique.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> it did after a few mins of being together lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey las im here n subd wots that small fan speed controler like? did u get it of ebay? was thinkin of gettin 1 ur garden is lookin swell mate ras


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 23, 2011)

ghb said:


> allwite lazza lad!, how's tricks bro?, any of the wonderful lemon about?, i've been trying my hand at your mini scrogs to prevent my super floppy plant problems in the near future, it was a bit of hard work but i managed, i'll get some pics up so you can criticise/ comment on my technique.


not as much lemon as i'd want but there never is lmao  sweet bro cant wait for the pics 



rasclot said:


> hey las im here n subd wots that small fan speed controler like? did u get it of ebay? was thinkin of gettin 1 ur garden is lookin swell mate ras


yeah its pretty good, does the job but overpriced in our "local" shop lol i got it from the shop though paid 40 odd quid for it lol thats for my air cooled light fan for days like today when its 22oc in my tent coz i'm drawing in from outside (almost, right by the open window) i can turn the fan down a bit to create a bit more heat in the tent lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

hope u dont mind me stickin the link up for you pal here it is sorry if you do pal..

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

PEACE..KM...

UK GROWER*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

im similarly getting a bit worried bout the temps. i had both 6's on for veg and it was like 33c in there  really hoping that on 12/12 they'll not push 30 but some days when the sun hits the right side of the house its going to be close

hows tings lad? baked?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought you guys were supposed to be all cold and cloudy over there?!?!?! Maybe you should come to my neck of the woods, where it's colder than a witches tit, or something.

Man, Kevin Murphy is more like SPAM Murphy. Weirdo.

Hope you're havin' a good one, bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 26, 2011)

hope all is well las lad ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 26, 2011)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

lmfao. Knew that was gonna happen heh


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

looks like i'm going out with a bang, also nice 2 finish off with some desirable strains 

Psyco back left
DOG KUSH (big cola pheno) back right
Livers front left
UK Exodus Cheese (clone only not that wanky new "exodus cheese" seed form, from GHS) front right

i'll be back with another pic when i got some popcorn fluffy buds forming in a couple of weeks or so, the picture is a week 12.12.

thanks a lot to most of the people that welcomed me with open arms on this site there's some good honest chaps on here if u can be bothered 2 filter through the rubbish. fuck anyone who's ever tried arguing with what i've said on here, i'm not the best grower in the world but was only trying to help out with a few areas i had experience with.

all the best 2 u and urs, speak 2 u soon 

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

so whats the deal are you and sambo eloping or what bruv? 

girls look set for take off man! cabin crew to bong stations


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

lol yeah i think sambo's already off. we been talking about it for a while anyway probs be lurking around still posting here and there but not gonna be updating the journal after this grow i think 

thanks for the kind words looking forwards to the exodus and the DOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

bigger and better things eh lad   well all the best man and stay in touch.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 27, 2011)

Easy las hows it goin mate??..............i havent read back far bro but whats this you and Don are sayin?................where you goin man???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2011)

Stop in at my place anytime las and say hi, you know your always welcome. Hope you find some gems out of my gear like I did. 

Stay cool and good karma to you, hc


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good mate. You will be like me soon mate I don't post pics but still very muchvin the game..... Like a shadow lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks guys although i wouldnt say bigger and better things really i'll still be here plodding along as usual my bros  maybe its just the paranoia winning as i do suffer but keep it in check mainly lol 

thanks for all the seed gifts i will be working my way through them just got some other stuff that needs sorting 1st


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2011)

Well be well then Las. I've certainly enjoyed the ride over here brosef


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks bro gonna finish this round off so u got me for a couple of months


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

damn las, ive gotta admit, I reckon thats the best ive ever seen your tent! perfect canopy, not too crowded and all in crackin health. Im gettin giddy just thinkin bout this one haha. 

forgot to mention, fuckin sick strains aswell lol!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

lol mo fo if ur down here early enough u might even see them b4 the chop lol  middle of sept there coming down


----------



## rasclot (Jul 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> thanks bro gonna finish this round off so u got me for a couple of months


where u off to mate? wots goin on?
lookin good in there mate lovely stuff ras


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

whoops messed them up its

psyco back left
dog back right
exodus front left
livers front right 

lmao just the exo and livers the wrong way round


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

snuck in there ras  just see ur like and was checking out my girls without leaving my chair lol

not going anywhere really bro  just feel my time has come to an end on here, no real reason except my paranoia getting the better of me. i completely trust RIU its nothing like that and i've enjoyed my time on the boards  i'll be floating about ur threads still here and there 

cheers for the kind words bro


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 27, 2011)

We're losing all the vets here ... Sucks


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

lol time for the young bloods to turn into the vets bro


----------



## nickman (Jul 27, 2011)

what kinda ballast u running ? Looks just like mine ...

stays very cool hugh ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol mo fo if ur down here early enough u might even see them b4 the chop lol  middle of sept there coming down


lol gutted mate, im down 4 days after the middle of sept! I reckon ill be too drunk to do anything for the first couple weeks heh. they had 4 or 5 weeks veg then?

.... ive just realised .... theres no fingerz lemon in there  shit man, is there something you'd like to tell us? haha


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah my fucking dick head mate killed it off for me along side my blue cheese cut. told him to take the clones no later than 1 week 12.12 so he takes them 3 weeks 12.12. lucky sambo had the lemon and after me and sambo killed of the blue between us i had 2 get in contact with another mate for the blue. turns out someone else has still got the original blue so there about lol 

lol oh well u'll just have 2 make it up for my exodus birthday sometime around the end of sept 

nickman thats a lumatek 600w digital wont ever go back to a magnetic


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 27, 2011)

que don lol.

glad to see they're still floating around, would be a disaster if they went missing!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> We're losing all the vets here ... Sucks


I been lurkin these boards for a few years and have seen alot come and go. It's a shame but I suppose peeps grow and change and leave riu behind them. I stopped posting pics over a year ago and I don't keep any sort of journal I just stay for the people really.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jul 27, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I been lurkin these boards for a few years and have seen alot come and go. It's a shame but I suppose peeps grow and change and leave riu behind them. I stopped posting pics over a year ago and I don't keep any sort of journal I just stay for the people really.


I do the same, I stay for the peeps. I ain't posted for ages but i lurk all the time. 
You just do what makes you feel safe Las mate. My journal has been dormant for well over a year coz i ain't been doing anything. I hope i've contributed something to the folk on here coz i've taken a lot of knowledge from here that i would'nt have learnt on my own by trial and error


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Aye, Aye ship mate! How's it growing las. You got a rain forrest there bro. 
All looking happy as allway's man. 

That's me getting thing's back in some kind of order lol. Feel's like forever when you'r off R.U.I, and not getting any crack with the gang. Im sure you've put in plenty oscar, and likewise ive learned alot that i would have left and stuck to what i knew.
Some great guy's aswell.

give me a shout las


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 28, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I do the same, I stay for the peeps. I ain't posted for ages but i lurk all the time.
> You just do what makes you feel safe Las mate. My journal has been dormant for well over a year coz i ain't been doing anything. I hope i've contributed something to the folk on here coz i've taken a lot of knowledge from here that i would'nt have learnt on my own by trial and error


You alright mate? Hope your good. We were talking about you the other day. Wondering were you was


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Aye Will, im sound man. Been moving and extending the Fam. lol. How's trick's ?


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Jeez-o, is everyone going to turn into dirty mac wearing lurkers, hahahaha. Las, there is no escape, you'll be back

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> I do the same, I stay for the peeps. I ain't posted for ages but i lurk all the time.
> You just do what makes you feel safe Las mate. My journal has been dormant for well over a year coz i ain't been doing anything. I hope i've contributed something to the folk on here coz i've taken a lot of knowledge from here that i would'nt have learnt on my own by trial and error


You know u have contributed dude in an epic way lol


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> Jeez-o, is everyone going to turn into dirty mac wearing lurkers, hahahaha. Las, there is no escape, you'll be back
> 
> Peace, DST


"you can check out anytime you like but you can never leave"


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Immortalised forever on the riu servers


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2011)

las your a legend mate, this place would be much worse of without you, i hope you dont stop posting.

and as for nobhead mates i know all to well about these problems, i'm surrounded by morons but it just isnt their fault they are useless. we'll sort that lemon out for you don't worry about that.

if only i could post youtube vids it would be something along the lines of east 17 stay another day.


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;-BXR5dgRmO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BXR5dgRmO0[/video]


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 28, 2011)

lmao, so fitting.


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2011)

haha, love it, what about eating 3 jacket potatos then running yourself over.

he must have been smoking some killer oils or something


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright Geezer! Appologies for the hold-up man. ( i was skint and that bank just looked so good lol ) But good to see all the help and advive you'r putting out with your Post's mate. How did you'e hash fair ? Tasty and nice change i bet 


Take it easy bro.

cindy


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 29, 2011)

very sweet work as per las..the thread is great....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 29, 2011)

Las me old mucka how do you make the canna butter again bro?? gunna give it ago now!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 29, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Las me old mucka how do you make the canna butter again bro?? gunna give it ago now!


i did 2oz of dried sugar trim to 500g of butter (2 sticks of lurpack unsated)

melt the butter really slow

chuck the trim in, still really low heat lowest possible

15-20 mins later chuck a couple of cups of water in (dont matter exactly how much water)

2-24 hours low heat cook. me and sambo get good results with 2hours in a slow cooker

strain well and leave too cool. i make cookies with the liquid butter but it hardens when cooled in the fridge then its easy to separate from the water

simple once uve done it once


----------



## 4tatude (Jul 29, 2011)

las does the trim/popcorn have to be dried or can it be green? i just bagged n froze the sugar trim n popcorn still green. was thinking of making some bubble h but the butter would be nice n easy to use too.

hope your having a great w/e m8te


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you use forfiltering it bro. Ive been trying to find cheese cloth or large coffee filter paper but can only see small ones. Ive got the trim from all my last crop's, a few Danky strain's, so plenty trim! got the butter stick's in fridge just trying to get something to filter it good like i said.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

You could also use an old dishcloth/teatowel which I have done before. Similar to cheesecloth, just make sure it's clean first.



Cindyguygrower said:


> What do you use forfiltering it bro. Ive been trying to find cheese cloth or large coffee filter paper but can only see small ones. Ive got the trim from all my last crop's, a few Danky strain's, so plenty trim! got the butter stick's in fridge just trying to get something to filter it good like i said.


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

I just used a sieve if youve got one of those?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i did 2oz of dried sugar trim to 500g of butter (2 sticks of lurpack unsated)
> 
> melt the butter really slow
> 
> ...


Nice 1 geeza!! the butter is in the fridge as we speak!!..................i had just under 4 oz of trim, about 1 half of the g13 trim, and just over 2 of the blue cheese's
The mrs is goin to morro's later for some cookie mix, whitch 1 do you and sambo use mate??
I got a few pics ill chuck them up in my thread later
I went for 4 hours on the S settin that is below 1 on my oven witch the mrs tells me is the slow cookin settin lol, didnt start while 12 last night so set my alarm for 4  , made a right mess she wernt to impressed with the mess this morn, it stank!!!! lol

I just used a siv, i read you can use old tights or just a cloth will work to


----------



## WOWgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

as long as you get the leaf out is all really mate, you're gonna fuckin love it


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 30, 2011)

yaldy hows shnizzzl las,how long do you leav u ganj t dry?

im watchin ganj dry all week


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 30, 2011)

4tatude said:


> las does the trim/popcorn have to be dried or can it be green? i just bagged n froze the sugar trim n popcorn still green. was thinking of making some bubble h but the butter would be nice n easy to use too.
> 
> hope your having a great w/e m8te


yeah dry it bro next time someone said theres something that activates the psycoactivness of the thc


bam = about 5-6 days with good ventiltion. wait till the stems crack when u bend them, its still not bone dry u have 2 "burp dry" the rest for a week or so after that. the blue and lemon i sent had that exact treatment


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

yo lass mate where u get unseated butter from? smokinjg pollum cuz the greens thin on the ground but its the weekend>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Water needs to evaporate before the thc molecules become psychoactive. Probably something to do with h20 changing the thc molecular structure somehow. 

Just look on the butter label Fred, all supermarkets have salted and unsalted butter. They are also conveniently placed on shelves side by side, lol.


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 30, 2011)

soound bn hangin in the airing cupboard upside down for bout 5 days now,think i should get out soon lol

thers still a lil tacky tried a tiny bit ,smells like pink grapefruit when crushed but fresh mown lawn uncrushesd

im mashd man haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Las, how's it growing mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

alrite las hows the grow goin lad..looking good i hope..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

what shakin pappa las? your girls showing girly bits yet?


----------



## nickman (Aug 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah my fucking dick head mate killed it off for me along side my blue cheese cut. told him to take the clones no later than 1 week 12.12 so he takes them 3 weeks 12.12. lucky sambo had the lemon and after me and sambo killed of the blue between us i had 2 get in contact with another mate for the blue. turns out someone else has still got the original blue so there about lol
> 
> lol oh well u'll just have 2 make it up for my exodus birthday sometime around the end of sept
> 
> nickman thats a lumatek 600w digital wont ever go back to a magnetic


ah sorry different one...but i know what u mean about the digital and magnetic...


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

it shouldnt matter too much if clones have been taken with buds on them, they will still root and eventually re-veg and be as good as new if not better


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> it shouldnt matter too much if clones have been taken with buds on them, they will still root and eventually re-veg and be as good as new if not better


Ground control too major Tom


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Ground control too major Tom


thast gone way over my head willy mate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Ground control too major Tom


Commencing countdown engine on......


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought I was somewhere else. Lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I thought I was somewhere else. Lol


that happens to me all the mother fucking time man, its normally on las's thread too lol. All these threads meld into one when ya stoned out ya swede


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 5, 2011)

we get an oz blues 240 round my area fuckin shit prices make me wanna grow shit fuckin pigs bustin my nut. legalise


lol, thought i was in the UK thread then, my badddd


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2011)

this is like theat place thats slightly down hill from everywhere else and all the wreck heads stumble down the hill without realising it and end up in the dip saying where am i?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

bunch of space cadets round here or what hahah. bongo ???::


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bunch of space cadets round here or what hahah. bongo ???::


Too funny! 

Bubbler with Breeders Boutiques' Purple Livers x Cherrycheese topped with some very clean and potent hash


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 6, 2011)

the pup has las chasing her round the house


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

where is he anyway? shall we all do a kev murphy and whore our threads out behind las' back.......................


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2011)

The last time I checked that guy had over 4000 posts-- and has been on here for like, two months. Thinking about spending that much time on RIU almost makes me cringe. I love this place, but c'mon... I like to go outside during the day and see the sun, too. To each their own.

What we should do is blow Las' thread up with some good ol fashion pr0n heheheheheh


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

beat you to it!

super lemon haze scrogged "fingeres style" though you actually cant make it out










big box of cheddar


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice stash there ghb. Great looking garden to man!

So what's the word La Las! Give me a shout bro!

cinder's


----------



## ghb (Aug 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> whoops messed them up its
> 
> psyco back left
> dog back right
> ...


bumped up
to the front


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry i will be back to coment and show ya's a pic at 3 weeks 12.12 but i've been so busy with the looting and all (joke)


----------



## dirk d (Aug 8, 2011)

Las looking great bra!! loving the super lemon haze!! and iv noticed the women love the super lemon as well. man iv been away from the tv too long what the hell is going on in london??? lol. wtf man?? is it the gas prices?? lol.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

damn, hadnt seen that burnt down building. my bro said they set a greggs on fire on his street. stay safe people!


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw that on the TV Wowsers, it was the shop nextdoor to Greggs that was on fire, but no doubt the Macaroni Cheese pies didn't help too much, lol.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Aug 9, 2011)

ghb said:


> beat you to it!
> 
> super lemon haze scrogged "fingeres style" though you actually cant make it out
> 
> ...


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 9, 2011)

DST said:


> I saw that on the TV Wowsers, it was the shop nextdoor to Greggs that was on fire, but no doubt the Macaroni Cheese pies didn't help too much, lol.


lol i doubt that either.

you really cant quote for toffee can you cheddar haha


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 9, 2011)

Nandos Enfield 9pm for anyone wishing to combat some rioters


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2011)

my partner said they are rioting a couple of streets away from our office in Wolves. Probably pissed off with one of the meat vans.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

good on you for taking it to the looters man. just dont get too deep into that stack of cheds afore you go lol. impressive stuff man.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/home/article/16046910

and people go on how "pussy" england is, ok then u go roll into enfield, eltham or southall in a gang and see what happens  GOD BLESS the EDL lets show these fucks how we roll 

edit - a group of 70 men was really about 300


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

didnt stop some getting run down by a car tho


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

how u stop that though westy bro? concrete barriers everywhere theres pedestrians? lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> how u stop that though westy bro? concrete barriers everywhere theres pedestrians? lol


I have no idea mate its tragic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

the bloke in that video in the blue shirt is off his nut. eyes like saucers and eyebrows set to stun. haha

the EDL are just a bunch if racist, off duty football hooligans. they'll support any cause where there might be a decent punch up in it for them.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

funny that don, looks very suspect.

what's going on in the garden las?, hope nobody has looted your stash!!


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

tragic indeed 

not all of the EDL are homicidal maniacs looking for trouble i've got a couple of mates in there and they are just against sharia law in great britan. they was trying to get me to join but i'm a bit wairy of the groups links to the things that donny mentioned like violence. i support the "if they march, we march" mentality though, cant have the musilm extremest group protesting against our troops in woton basset or anywhere else


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

well good on the EDL and any good member of z public standin up to it instead of carrying away booty.i was jus lookin into it there wot ever happened to dads army lol

i dont think people should get attacked for stealin stuff but if they meet folk with violence then let em hav it!dogs ,cats an parrots full o crack,fukin set them loose on em.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

its the same with any group really, there's always gonna be different agendas with those in it. 

didnt notice that guy in the blue lol, looks like hes just huffed an ounce of dip


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

looks dry but the pots are heavy, coz i bottom feed the tops always look dry lol 

3 weeks 12.12 should be a nice haul


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

Bottom feeder eh, who would have guessed, lol. Looking tidy young man, I think indeed you will have a nice haul, already got a great canopy. Cracking! Peace bru, stay safe, DST


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks dst bro and to everyone else who has came and left good vibes over here


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2011)

My pleashure, ish in your leashure.....good shquire.


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNNN, looks shit hot in there mate. nice haul indeed!

I always thought you couldnt bottom feed in airpots cause of that tray that keeps the medium about an inch off the floor? I dont know if its the coco or the airpots but mine are the same, dry out on the top in a few hours but its wet through a few cm down


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah u's a clever one wowser well pulled up mate  i've got some material/cloth poked in the bottom of the pot (underneath) so that through absorption (wick effect) the airpot can soak up the nutes, works bloody well. so does a inch and a half of hydro clay balls to stop the normal pots sitting in the water all day


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

haha good thinking batgran, did wonder what all them shitty cloths were doing under the pots lol. respect for the paint cans as well, im running the same setup on my psycho


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> looks dry but the pots are heavy, coz i bottom feed the tops always look dry lol
> 
> 3 weeks 12.12 should be a nice haul


max post thingy



WOWgrow said:


> haha good thinking batgran, did wonder what all them shitty cloths were doing under the pots lol. respect for the paint cans as well, im running the same setup on my psycho


ahhh ur a clever little one aint ya  i'm thinking of propping some smaller trays up with the paint cans but can see it all ending quite badly lol


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

haha those look like the little one gallon paint cans as well, does look pretty precarious lol. wanna knock em over at this point!


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 10, 2011)

cant really go anywhere bro the way its set up but thanks for ur concerns


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 10, 2011)

lol that is true man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 10, 2011)

Aye, nice las.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

look'n good as always las!


----------



## 4tatude (Aug 10, 2011)

gettin interesting now.. how goes it las


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 11, 2011)

quite fancy a go at those airpots bigfingaz,looks mighty tighty in ther ur gna hav sooo many buds wish i could go big like that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

lookin really healthy and uniform man. just getting to the good bit!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 11, 2011)

Eyup las, tents lookin spot on man, nice even canopy you got there, cant wait to see them soon once that 1st swell starts  !!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 11, 2011)

Las how's It going pal. Probably stoned out ya mush??? Am I right ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

excellent las mate ..there gunna be some fine buds in that pal..


las fingerez said:


> max post thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh ur a clever little one aint ya  i'm thinking of propping some smaller trays up with the paint cans but can see it all ending quite badly lol


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

aye, the scrog master strike again, makes it look so effortless and all.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 19, 2011)

MAN DOWN, MAN DOWN (well girl really but more drama aint it lol) had 2 pull one of my bigger girls due 2 hermi problems but i'm getting my perpetual back on so its all good.

just saw this and thought of u lot 



> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> ...


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

Don was telling me your DOG went hermi, what did you do to it Las? stop entering it into fights man, it's a lover not a fighter, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

Poor DOG. They'll do that when you clip 'em, ya know. Tryna get their groove back


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well men forgive me if im wrong but isnt a stress hermie still worth something in the long run? i thought that when stressed to hermie and pollinated with a fem you would be creating fem beans?


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Is depends stink, plants with recessive herm traits seem easier to stress and self pollinate. The resulting beans are a mix of the same genetics, so you will get fem seeds, but some will have a stronger tendency to herm, while some will be fine, and others down the middle. It's a mix up basically and some people don't want to be biscuit ersed with the trouble, which is understandable. For the DOG I would take the trouble personally but each case is different.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah no offence i'm done picking the seeds out of my draw, one harvest was enough. 16g of bud and 28g of seeds from a couple of hours sorting, no thanks i want sensi only from now on


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

no offence taken, but my DOG doesn't herm las so I am smoking sensi. And 28g of seed out of 42 gram of product doesn't sound like a herm problem, sounds more like a bukkake problem to me


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 21, 2011)

fancy sending me a cut? i've wanted 2 grow that as long as i've been growing again


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

mines sensi so far, so good. They'll be 4 weeks Wednesday and no signs of a naner yet lad!?


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 22, 2011)

i aint got a clue bro coz my shit is tight, i been checking for light leaks in the evenings when its dark


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2011)

I was having a conversation with a friend the other day there about light leaks. I think there is too much put into people saying a light leak caused a herm problem anyway. I mean you need to have a serious friggin light leak for a plant to think it's daylight. When I look at the girls outside the sun is going down at 8ish and so are the leaves bedding down for the night. And I tell ya, it's still daylight to me out there, I could quite easily read a book. What about full moons, do they make nature go herm...nope. As I said, light leaks are minimal problems, so unless you got a bad timer....well need I say more about my opinion, lol.

It could be a host of things Las, perhaps the clone got stressed too much in the journey (or did you clone the clone?) Perhaps the feed was a bit off for it (although I chuck most things at my DOG and she's happy to munch away). And the one that I think is possibly a killer for kush, is Heat. If the temps have gone up a bit too high this could have also stressed it. Bottom line, the Chemdog linneage has herm recessive traits, so it's not hard when working with such a beast. I have seen 1 seed in my last batch out of....a lot of grams Saying that about temps, I have had over 30 degree this summer and the DOG was fine....ach, fuk knows. Moving on, lol.


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey LAS - I'm sure it was nothing you did - you're a veteran grower, it must have just been a bad cut.!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

the mothers doing just fine?





must be a bad grower  jks jks

and i'm of the same opinion as you D light leaks don't cause hermies.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2011)

lol getting a bit touchy now so just a little reminder for when i leave 




las fingerez said:


> My previous round, grow number 4  Finished December 2010 ------------ 76 days 12.12 ---------- 7 week veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the dog aint the only unstable strain i've grown lmfao


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

haha, been a few weeks since ive seen that plant, thought it might show up soon  still cant believe thats only 5oz, looks so much more


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2011)

bone dry de-stalked the lot and i mean crispy biscuit dry lol i tell no fibs amongst friends


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^ 

Before you leave?? This is the longest encore/exit I seen from anyone. And what have we done to pi$$ you off.....humph, not playing anymore, taking my ball and bong home., lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 23, 2011)

easy tiger lol

i said this was my last grow on here. not sure why u lot have taken such offence i didnt even mention the dog in my coment about one of my girls going hermie out of respect for u guys. i let donny know on pm as he is a week behind me in 12.12 with the same cut as we all know now seems as he quite clearly stated that his mother has no hermies. 

i even said to donny when he appologised that there was no need 2 i wasnt bothered in the slightest, shit happens sometimes and u just deal with it. 

u guys have kinda blown it out of the water with ur little coments here and there trying to blame my skills or something. who knows and who cares, not me.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

shame to see u go las u will be missed by riu..


----------



## stelthy (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Yeah dude you'll be missed! - STELTHY


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 23, 2011)

this thread needs a tangent ....


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

damn rite wow


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

las, smoke a blunt lad, we're having fun, jeezo, _sic "_with our little comments".




las fingerez said:


> easy tiger lol
> 
> i said this was my last grow on here. not sure why u lot have taken such offence i didnt even mention the dog in my coment about one of my girls going hermie out of respect for u guys. i let donny know on pm as he is a week behind me in 12.12 with the same cut as we all know now seems as he quite clearly stated that his mother has no hermies.
> 
> ...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 23, 2011)

wtf? what did i miss?This dam weed!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2011)

christ lad someone piss on your cornflakes or what?!?! we're just yanking your chain man. we know you got skills man. tinterwebz needs a sarcasm font..... 

and i'm deffo with WOW


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

she looks like she needs some low stress training for sure.......or perhaps hst would be better....someone pull those strings on her.


WOWgrow said:


> this thread needs a tangent ....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2011)

those strings be under nuff stress by looks of tings man.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

be worth the stress


----------



## WOWgrow (Aug 24, 2011)

you must be 5 an a half weeks now arent you las? lookin forward to seein the jungle


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Jan 29, 2013)

las fingerez said:


> bottled water should be fine i'm thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you making a spinach pizza cause that looks like some cookies with jelly topping you got hosed lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2013)

PITTSBURGHFAN you are like the resurrector of old dead awesome threads

good work.



> are you making a spinach pizza cause that looks like some cookies with jelly topping you got hosed lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 29, 2013)

Done it again ya cunts pmsl....


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2013)

hello to everyone that's still subscribed  

who wants me 2 get my lemons out for the lads????


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 10, 2013)

Get um out ya cunt lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 10, 2013)

Such a tease..


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 10, 2013)

As you can see...

A. there not lemons, had 2 get rid of my cut and get a new one, she's up next.

B. i've turned into an even more lazy grower than newuser...... getting in there 2nite when lights come on and staking everything up with bamboo and string lol.

about 6 weeeks 12.12 i dont time it any more. when she's done, she's done


----------



## mr west (Feb 10, 2013)

nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

woah, looks like my last scrog lol. nice work on not timing stuff anymore


----------



## ghb (Feb 11, 2013)

still subbed lol. i thought you had fucked off from riu laz, glad you never left us.

lazy gardening is the way forward, compared to my first couple of grows i spend very little time with the girls these days. fuck writing stuff down and keeping track of dates, that is for noobs 

what strain is it you got there? shame about the lemon but hell i've lost loads of cuts but i still keep pumping out fire, starting to think there is no BEST strain out there just lots of good ones


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2013)

How Do me old chum, i was wondering wen you'd pop in!

Thats what you call utalising space in that tent eh! Looks BEAST bro. Good to see you around, ive not been up to alot, got too many family issues going on, but still plodding away.
Hope to catch you later, i tried you around x;mas, New No?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Feb 22, 2013)

man that pic looks like it is in beast mode bro that is some mighty fine cheeba you got there healing the world one smoker at a time aye lol


----------



## las fingerez (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi everyone still here, thanks for the kind words about the mess of my tent hahaha  been a while still.........

Things are looking lemony so all is well, i've heard some rumours on the boards someone trying to sell cuts of a lemon and trying to par it off as the one i gave out on here for free. if it finishes in 9 weeks, it aint mine! 73-77 days for the pengaleng.

She's coming round again, and yes its exactly the same cut, i aint stopped messing with her, lost all my other strains, getting exo sent in a week 

Speak soon folks 

ps. Big up to who ever crossed "las pheno" with the smelly cherry creating Smelly Fingerez, i have some of the beans, thanks what a honor  please someone refresh my memory who did the cross, all changed round here!!!

Las


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2014)

well shit the bed! 

How do Las!? good to hear your still at it man. I read about a new SLH cut in uk thread think they're calling it ZLH

Who do you think put the smelly cherry to ya cut man haha  I even did a BX to the SC. there's been some massive variation in flower times and I mean -/+ 6 weeks!

good to see you about man


----------



## rasclot (Nov 9, 2014)

Good to see u back las mate I ain't been on here my self much with2 kids n tryin to run my new business I don't get time to fart these days lol
Here's a purple smelly dog for ya il post a few more pics later today need to catch up! got a new room n all that hope every1 is doin well Ras


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 7, 2017)

sorry i didnt hang around before but this time will be back to stay, for a while at least looking for some more info / 1st hand experience with THC / CBD and ME and MS. also looking for info on making e-juice for vape pens. have messed around a little, going to start a thread for some input will post the link in here would love all you guys to come and have some input (why i'm here) got a lot of respect for u lot, glad 2 see ur all at it


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2017)

Ive had ms for 25 years


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 8, 2017)

cheers for the reply fred, ok 2 ask you some questions here and there then mate? will drop u a pm with my number, can talk on wassap maybe? i've given my trial juice to a couple of people, one with ME one with MS and had kinda positive results, 2 days into trial.

the person with MS smokes anyways so doesnt suffer with pain so much, for this person i was thinking its an alternative to pills when theres a shortage going on, cant get hold of any smoke etc.

i'm getting GG4 soon enough so will be running that for the meds, gonna get a rosin press so i can make it with a bit more control over the measurements, its a guessing game with trim i know this already from messing with butter.

i read some one elses thread last night about there being a thread on making juice on here but certanly did not come across any when i was doing my previous research. i came here searching for more info on decarboxalisation


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah its ok to chat on here. I not got wots app but am on fb messenger and you one of my friends lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 21, 2017)

You alright me old china? 
Have you still got your lemon cut? 
I never grew or smoked that one. 
I've got GG#4 but I think it tastes horrible. You still got it Fred?


----------



## las fingerez (Sep 27, 2017)

interested in rosin pressing the gg4 heard its good for that? and a good med, got the lemons for flavor so the oils mixed could work well? worth a shot 

bastard cheese??? i thought they was femmed got 2 males  lol hahah everything moving into there places so not all bad, had a few extras this time round. giving my hazey train a go, was k-train (kush x trainwreck) crossed with the SLH cut i have 

made some rosin from "pollen" last night tbh it aint old skool pollen but not a bad bit by all means  worked out a lot of ejuice stuff, orded the wax liquidiser, heard the ejmix is a bit nasty flavor but heard a lot of Americans bigging this stuff up on youtube, got the grape one 

they still having problems with images then? not tried uploading any yet tbh


hope u r all good big up to anyone still here 

 Las


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2017)

yeah i still got that gg beast, I need to flower it as it happens but its too huge in my veg tent, just waiting on casey cuts to root then ill have a good prune and bosh it in.


----------

